# Bistrot des canards > Canard Café > [Société] Les photos de vos foutoirs ... euh bureaux ...

## lechenejb

Aller mettez ici les photos de vos foutoirs ... euh bureaux ...  pour que tout le monde voix qu'un bon accro au pc ne sait pas vivre dans l'ordre ...  :D

----------


## Doc TB

Depuis, ca a bien changé, je refais une photo bientot

----------


## lechenejb

> http://temp.x86-secret.com/bordelgrave.jpg
> 
> Depuis, ca a bien changé, je refais une photo bientot


Moi je sais pas si je met avec ma wecam pourri en 320*240 crado ...

----------


## gt2i

Moi vous pouvez me voir presque tous les soirs sur ivisit.... :D

dans la room HFR (oui je sais..) qui est dans business/conferencing...

si'il n'y a pas de room c'est qu'il y a personne.

----------


## Logic

Tu vas gagner le premier prix avec ton bordel The_Mad   ::lol::

----------


## lechenejb

Bon je met mon bureau (c'est ma ptite soeur sur les photos), mais ne vous plaignier pas de la qualité, c une webcam ...

----------


## lechenejb



----------


## Doc TB

non mais attends, t'a rien vu la.

Demain, je te poste la version trash. Ca serait la soft

----------


## lechenejb

> non mais attends, t'a rien vu la.
> 
> Demain, je te poste la version trash. Ca serait la soft


A ba c'est con çà, tu va te battre dans un sens, je vais devoir rangés   ::|:   :gun:  ...  :x 
Sinon, tes bureaux, tu les a piqués à l'école du coins ?  :??:   ::lol::

----------


## Doc TB

Accrochez-vous :  :evil:

----------


## Franck@x86

> Accrochez-vous :  :evil:


Les deux barettes qui traînent sur ton écran plat t'en fais rien ? :D

----------


## Doc TB

Bon allez, voici l'*ULTIME* bordel   ::lol::

----------


## Logic

La c'est bcp mieux   ::o: uch:   ::lol::

----------


## lechenejb

> La c'est bcp mieux  uch:


Je croit qu'on a trouvé un champion là ...   ::lol::

----------


## just 4 all

::o:   ::o:   ::o:   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::o:   ::o:   ::o:  

j'aime ton bureau   ::love::   ::love::  

c bien le bordel chez moi mais la j'avoue tu me bas   ::lol::  

putain mais tu fais comment pour avoir autant de carte mere  :wink:  :wink: 

on peu lui decerner le titre du plus beau bordel  :wink:

----------


## Ministry

on comprendra pourquoi il aura des condos de tordus :D

----------


## lechenejb

> on comprendra pourquoi il aura des condos de tordus :D


T'a pas une photo du tient de buro par hazard ?  :twisted:

----------


## MinouX

[img]http://photo.msn.s8.com/MS8zLzEwMzU5MzUwMTYvMS80MDE3LzE1NS8zMi9JY051M0xKUn  MxRUVwX3JVYU1sSjRR/c13e8cb342cc589a84a266f9439bea49/clbk=HcZNnT9kkUiDvZB*H4nOggFkR18x09UBVohg4oosRf*0d  yujubBBgIOajjcjQ9P37l8pAhxwL6w$/jpg.jpg[/img]

[img]http://photo.msn.s8.com/MS8zLzEwMzU5MzQ5OTcvMS80MDE3LzE1NS8zMi9CWTJoc3lNNH  QwdHRLMGRTWGttdkRB/0dfac556c622e3cf3a64d16a8bb5742f/clbk=HcZNnT9kkUiDvZB*H4nOggFkR18x09UBhvdwunJ7sjLAT  xFopN6zLDo7bPf5JcAl21PIqS9*O0k$/jpg.jpg[/img]

[img]http://photo.msn.s8.com/MS8zLzEwMzU5MzUwMDgvMS80MDE3LzE1NS8zMi9WV2FRTEE5SG  kySDFZRFVsLUNkSmhn/605d403c26bdbf986d0288984f0ada7c/clbk=HcZNnT9kkUiDvZB*H4nOggFkR18x09UB8v3nk69qQjRpQ  BCdAg3jnHppsH5vY9Eyg2kACrDm5E8$/jpg.jpg[/img]

[img]http://photo.msn.s8.com/MS8zLzEwMzU5MzU0NjQvMS80MDE3LzE1NS8zMi92VU85d0NHZX  ZsWUtxWVdUakFxTUR3/5b507e44be5586171a18a8fd870ce651/clbk=HcZNnT9kkUiDvZB*H4nOggFkR18x09UBZ*xufQwnY8XWB  JvWCrip5wjdH6ggAnoCKvBQfkgvR1g$/jpg.jpg[/img]

[img]http://photo.msn.s8.com/MS8zLzEwMzU5MzU4NTMvMS80MDE3LzE1NS8zMi95WG5BQlZVMz  lqeWtONW4xYnludlNB/0951dbf5637ce4dd535131524194e427/clbk=HcZNnT9kkUiDvZB*H4nOggFkR18x09UBSSmK2qHTp1rIG  WXCYHIZqWx1MuKB!!zd3zig2sFTyTg$/jpg.jpg[/img]

si moa  :D  :P   ::love::   :evil: 
[img]http://photo.msn.s8.com/MS8zLzEwMzU5MzU4OTgvMS80MDE3LzE1NS8zMi9RMHg3d1Zial  pyTmpab25nMmtwSkVn/6f6ec3ebfc3297b4c8f46eb45f87fb15/clbk=HcZNnT9kkUiDvZB*H4nOggFkR18x09UBYOlccpmKBpLWM  c9x8ouY6XtPrcRV*fGkV!MOqaMUmiU$/jpg.jpg[/img]

----------


## Brother_kRIEG

chapeau !!!

Tu devrais quand même te ménager une place pour y poser les coudes, et evntuellement 10 cm² pour y laisser une binouze   ::lol::  (à moins que tu n'utilise d'or et déjà le graveur à cet effet ?!,)

----------


## Ministry

> Envoyé par Ministry
> 
> on comprendra pourquoi il aura des condos de tordus :D
> 
> 
> T'a pas une photo du tient de buro par hazard ?  :twisted:


pas de récentes, tiens encore un truc à faire :D

bon une viele en attendant



edit : une plus recente mais C pas encore ça :D

----------


## lechenejb

Je dénotte le boitier Antec ... donc une personne qui tient compte du boitier ... bravo   ::love::

----------


## Next

C'est quoi ce topic dont le dernier message remontent à 2002?
Coment il est arrivé en haut de la liste?

----------


## Yasko

Y en a qui votent.
Ah ah, un de ces dossiers ce topic !
Sam, c'est bon, ta reputation est faite parmi les canards...  ::):

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

parce que tu l'a UP et UP vieux topic = ban

putain les bureaux quand même  ::ninja::

----------


## Castor

DocTB est incontestablement célibataire.

----------


## le caca de l'espace

ou pas. 

Mais Doc, +3...

Respect pour ce foutouar..  :;):

----------


## Castor

Mon ancien appart, du temps où j'étais sans copine comme vous


Sinon, pour les curieux, on avait déjà crée un topic avec plein de photos ici  ::):

----------


## b0b0

oups

----------


## mescalin

castor > j'ai le même clic-clac et ben c'est bien de la merde, au bout d'un an les armatures en metal valent plus rien.





c'était mon post intelligent du jour

----------


## Ragondin

b0b0 t'as une photo de la chambre à Oni?  ::P:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Photo !

----------


## Jahwel

Je suis étonné, y'a même pas de photos de femmes à pouales, chez toi  ::o: .

----------


## Skiant

Par contre il a un size chart de trucs phalliques sur le mur. 
Fear.

----------


## jereviendrai

Pas mal la répartition des baffles du 5.1, t'as 3 oreilles côté gauche et une de l'autre ?

----------


## flibulin bulard

merci les gars, grace a vous je m'aime!  ::ninja:: 

bon mon bureau de chez moi a 80km de quand j'étais en terminale, parce que bon actuellement je suis sensé étudier...

----------


## getcha

ouh le beau ubuntu

----------


## flibulin bulard

ouais j'ai évolué depuis, je suis passé a la "swoosh"

ps: en regardant ce screen je me rend compte que GNOME n'a pas beaucoup évolué depuis ubuntu 6.10...

----------


## Rom1

on avait dit les photos de vos FOUTOIRS ! merde y'a plus de respect de nos jours §§!

----------


## Nyrius

> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/73...dee30bbe07.jpg
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/a1...693b065adc.jpg


Razer coperhead ou deathadder spoted



> merci les gars, grace a vous je m'aime! 
> 
> bon mon bureau de chez moi a 80km de quand j'étais en terminale, parce que bon actuellement je suis sensé étudier...
> http://lackteam.free.fr/images/00003.jpg


G7 coupaing  ::wub::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Razer coperhead ou deathadder spoted


Lachesis perdu 

je viens de nettoyer mon ancienne copperhead 

jamais eu de deathader 

Lachesis accompagné d'un Lycosas dont on voit pas les loupiotes 

les femmes à poil c'est sur le mur de gauche une tof de Jessica Alba version Sin City notamment à coté de celle de Marv 

et la lampe c'est une Lava lampe de chez soho 

ça met une ambiance cocoon bien sympa

----------


## wardog

> on avait dit les photos de vos FOUTOIRS ! merde y'a plus de respect de nos jours §§!


c'est vrai quoi... on a l'impression que vous touchez jamais a vos machines... (et j'ai l'impression que mon bureau est une decharge aussi)

----------


## yaka

Moi mon bureau est rangé.. a peu pres... j'ai comme habitude de tout pousser par terre

----------


## wardog

> Moi mon bureau est rangé.. a peu pres... j'ai comme habitude de tout pousser par terre


tasse et cafetiere inclus?

----------


## AliloH

Ha vous voulez du foutoirs ? ok !

Petite évolution chronologique :
1- Aout 2006: c'est gentil !




2- Fin 2007: ca sent l'embrouille !




3- Aujourd'hui: a vous de juger  ::):  





Pour ceux qui n'ont pas compris la config, oui j'ai placé mon lit sous le bureau du pc (j'ai les pieds sous le bureau), je passe mes soirées allongé en face du pc, le mega-pied ultime  ::wub:: 

Ps; ne me tenez pas rigueur des posters ils sont la depuis 4-5 ans et j'ai la flemme de les enlever.

----------


## TheOnlyPA

> Pour ceux qui n'ont pas compris la config, oui j'ai placé mon lit sous le bureau du pc (j'ai les pieds sous le bureau), je passe mes soirées allongé en face du pc, le mega-pied ultime


Achète un portable  ! Et achète un vrai lit !  ::|:

----------


## Snowman

> Ps; ne me tenez pas rigueur des posters ils sont la depuis 4-5 ans et j'ai la flemme de les enlever.


Bé pourquoi tu veux virer les posters de _Princesse Mononoké_ et _Nausicaä_  ::blink::

----------


## rw3

> Bé pourquoi tu veux virer les posters de _Princesse Mononoké_ et _Nausicaä_


Parce qu'il y a le nouveau Rambo qui est sorti !  ::ninja::

----------


## AliloH

> Bé pourquoi tu veux virer les posters de _Princesse Mononoké_ et _Nausicaä_


Non plutot Frida que je trouvais sympa graphiquement ... mais depuis  ::|: 




> Achète un portable  ! Et achète un vrai lit !


Je me demande ce que je ferais sans toi  ::|:

----------


## Nyrius

> Ha vous voulez du foutoirs ? ok !
> 
> Petite évolution chronologique :
> 1- Aout 2006: c'est gentil !
> <A href="http://tof.canardplus.com/show/a8735155-3a7f-4571-bda3-f1380b0c7535.html" target=_blank>http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/a...380b0c7535.jpg
> 
> 2- Fin 2007: ca sent l'embrouille !
> <A href="http://tof.canardplus.com/show/f7587cb8-c216-498a-8406-38f0c15b8f40.html" target=_blank>http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/f...f0c15b8f40.jpg
> 
> ...


enfin un beau bordel  ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

le burtoir de Mac paul cay une honte 

on dirait celui d'un geek repenti 

voir pire casé ou Maqué c'est selon

----------


## flibulin bulard

> le burtoir de Mac paul cay une honte 
> 
> on dirait celui d'un geek repenti 
> 
> * voir pire casé* ou Maqué c'est selon


ta gueule putain. ta gueule.  ::|:  ::|: 


(message a ne pas prendre mal, mais pour le coup, je le suis moi, mal...)

----------


## Ek-ZutWar



----------


## gripoil

> Bé pourquoi tu veux virer les posters de _Princesse Mononoké_ et _Nausicaä_


Parceque lui il a pas besoin de cacher sa tapisserie  ::ninja:: 

Ah ah ah jsuis mechant... ... c'est trop fort !!!...

Euh pardon j'voulais pas ::mellow::

----------


## etn

Voici mon royaume  :^_^: 




A vous de jugez  ::rolleyes:: 

PS: Notez le magnifique papier peint .... Ouai les précedents proprio avaient des goûts de merde et moi ça me fait chier de le changer alors ....  ::lol::

----------


## Jolaventur

ouai mis non 

on ferait glisser un pet sur ton bureau que ça ferait même pas de bruit 

trop aseptisé comme univers 

il manque les cadavre de mouches, les calcifs avec les traces de freinage sous la chaise  

tout ce qui donne du charme quoi 
en plus j'suis sur que tu passe ton bureau a l'O cédar

----------


## Nelfe

Toi tu joues à WoW (figurine de démoniste undead spotted)

----------


## Ragondin

La marque de ton boitier PC c'est quoi??

----------


## etn

Je l'ai jamais nettoyer en 7 ans (c'est mon pénoir qui s'en charge  ::P: )

J'AI joué à WoW et oui c'est une figurine Wow mais pas acheter pour cette raison .... je l'ai juste trouvé zolie ( j'ai aussi un nain et une elfe de sang  ::lol::  )

Pour mon Boitier c'est un Asus Vento 3600  ::wub::  . (Enlarge your penis inside  :^_^: )

----------


## yaka

asus vento il me semble ou un truc du genre

(edit) grilled


sinon oui on peut acheter des produits dérivés sans avoir joué, ma copine a voulu un sac a dos dofus pour noel (mais elle a faillit le rendre quand elle a vu ecrit dofus dessus)

----------


## Nyrius

j'ai bien une figurine de bowser  ::): 

et j'aime bien le boitier d'ETN mais je le veux bien mais en noir parcontre

----------


## Jolaventur

moi j'avais bien un T shirt Wow 

que j'ai perdu ou que ma mère à balancé 

ce qui tout bien réfléchis me convient assez 

alors jamais mios les pieds dans ce jeu

----------


## etn

il existe pas en noir  ::lol:: 

Il n'y a que vert / rouge / bleu   ::(:

----------


## Kami93

Bon voilà mon bureau...ouais  j'aime pas les trucs qui trainent , poussière  etc donc c'est assez dépouillé , surtout que mon meuble tombe en ruine  (jugez par vous même) et que je le change bientôt  ^^

----------


## gripoil

C'est que des fake ... mon bureau a jamais été aussi bien rangé chez moi et c'est des années lumières de ça. Bon j'vais recharger l'appareil photo ...
edit: j'ai perdu le chargeur ... c'est super utile un D40 sans batterie  ::XD::

----------


## Nyrius

Fond d'ecran bleach  ::): 

parcontre la souris krosoft ah ah :nelson:

trop rangé pour moi

----------


## Sekkyumu

J'ai rangé depuis la dernière fois  ::o:

----------


## AliloH

> J'ai rangé depuis la dernière fois


Poster avec Fio sur une des photos  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Sekkyumu

> Poster avec Fio sur une des photos


Ah ça c'est un truc que j'ai récup' lors d'un stage dans une boîte qui s'occupe de faire des cadres pour tableaux. Ils ont d'ailleurs fait ceux de la dernière expo de Miyazaki, du coup j'ai eu le poster (dessus y a même les divers plans aquarelles+ lignes rouges pour faire le détourage).

----------


## Zepolak

Post-it : acheter "Les Dessous des Cartes".

----------


## Kami93

La souris crosoft vieillote, wireless grosses piles mais je me débrouille pas trop mal dans les FPS je crois  ::o:  (since un bout de temps) imagine moi avec une souris de roxxor (ah et puis ya un tapis CPC aussi qu'on devine dans le truc coulissant a coté d'un clavier crosoft)...

Zepolak> le dessous des cartes est très bon, je l'ai acheté suite aux conseils de maitre ackboo, c'est pas cher, bien illustré bien expliqué, le défaut c'est que ça balaie beaucoup de choses, et ne va pas " a fond " dans les sujets je trouve, ça reste relativement superficiel. mais c'est du bon hein  :;):

----------


## KiwiX

> Pour mon Boitier c'est un Asus Vento 3600  . (Enlarge your penis inside )


Le pire, c'est d'en être fier  :^_^:

----------


## PeGGaaSuSS

> Le pire, c'est d'en être fier


Je voulait pas être méchant, mais j'en pense pas moin.  ::P: 

Bon puisqu' apparemment ici on préfère brut de décoffrage, un petit 360 (ou presque) :



http://divers.peggaasuss.net/images/FOUTOIR-001-BIG.JPG

http://divers.peggaasuss.net/images/FOUTOIR-002.JPG

http://divers.peggaasuss.net/images/FOUTOIR-003.JPG <= Héhé, quelques Canard PC et autres... (cherchez bien)

http://divers.peggaasuss.net/images/FOUTOIR-004.JPG

http://divers.peggaasuss.net/images/FOUTOIR-005.JPG <= 90% bordel 10% fringue le bon ratio!

http://divers.peggaasuss.net/images/FOUTOIR-006.JPG <= Mais qu'est ce que je fout avec ce vieux poste qui sert a rien, je me le demande!

----------


## Zepolak

> Zepolak> le dessous des cartes est très bon, je l'ai acheté suite aux conseils de maitre ackboo, c'est pas cher, bien illustré bien expliqué, le défaut c'est que ça balaie beaucoup de choses, et ne va pas " a fond " dans les sujets je trouve, ça reste relativement superficiel. mais c'est du bon hein



C'est l'un des premiers trucs que je me paierai quand je rentrerai en France, voui, je pense ^^
Mais, petite question quand même, si on a vu une bonne partie des Dessous des Cartes (en tout cas, ce qui est trouvable sur le net sur Youtube et Dailymotion), est-ce que ça fait pas "répétition" ?

----------


## Shutan

mon foutoir pas rangé qu'on voit même pas le bureau en dessous:


ouais, je fais aussi partie du clan des logitech pour le son...

----------


## CoolRod

Moi je suis à gauche et JoFission à droite ! :B):

----------


## Arseur

Un pécé avec des néons  ::mellow::

----------


## Yoryze

... comme sur ma 205 GTi... :jacky:

----------


## jofission

> Un pécé avec des néons



C'est pour voir dedans. Et puis je sors pas dehors avec.  ::):

----------


## Arseur

Sinon tu peux ouvrir les volets, y a comme un grand néon tout rond dehors pour voir dans le pécé...

----------


## jofission

Faux. Ca me fait un putain de contre-jour.

----------


## Tromzy

> Un pécé avec des néons


Ha tu vois qu'il y a pire que moi, j'ai seulement la vitre plexy, sans les néons  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Arseur

> Ha tu vois qu'il y a pire que moi, j'ai seulement la vitre plexy, sans les néons


Moi aussi j'ai la vitre plexi, alors pour expier j'ai enfermé mon PC dans un meuble, y a juste un trou derrière pour les prises, et la face avant libre.
Mon boitier ->

----------


## Tromzy

Han, tu l'avais pas dit hier, je me suis affiché tout seul, lacheur !  ::o:

----------


## wardog

hop mon boitier (en fait il a 2 machines dans le meme boitier)

----------


## Arseur

> Han, tu l'avais pas dit hier, je me suis affiché tout seul, lacheur !


J'ai du le marmonner. Mais bon ça fait trois ans qu'il est dans le meuble le pécé alors pour me souvenir si j'ai une vitre ou non...
Et wardog, d'enfer ton boitier deubeule.

----------


## wardog

merci fait maison ^^

----------


## Tromzy

Tu pourrais presque le transformer en Companion Cube ! ::wub::

----------


## wardog

euh oui surtout que avec les pc montes dedans il est bien lourd :s

----------


## Doc TB

> DocTB est incontestablement célibataire.


Attendez, elle est vieille de 6 ans cette photo, maintenant c'est mieux :



Bon, j'avoue, j'ai tout rangé hier... Et quiconque cafte sur l'autre partie de la pièce est ban. 

Oui, toi aussi Casque  ::(:

----------


## gripoil

> Attendez, elle est vieille de 6 ans cette photo, maintenant c'est mieux :
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/e...bc2d7df10c.jpg
> 
> Bon, j'avoue, j'ai tout rangé hier... Et quiconque cafte sur l'autre partie de la pièce est ban. 
> 
> Oui, toi aussi Casque


T'as retrouvé une Ex sous un tas de cartes mères ?

----------


## Doc TB

> T'as retrouvé une Ex sous un tas de cartes mères ?


On peut dire ça....

PS : GG pour ta signature, enfin un qui a compris que le quote du forum en signature, c'etait relou...

----------


## Guest

J'approuve.

----------


## Doc TB

Rhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

bbbbiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Jacob!

----------


## Guest

Avec un "i" alors.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ies syr!

----------


## gripoil

> PS : GG pour ta signature, enfin un qui a compris que le quote du forum en signature, c'etait relou...


T'aurais pas un chargeur de batterie pour mon Nikon D40 dans ton bordel ...

Quoi que j'peux fouiller dans mon bordel ça ira aussi vite ... enfin lentement.

----------


## Kami93

Mais comment faites vous pour "vivre" dans ça :fear:

----------


## ToneLune

Bon allez, comme j'ai ranger un peu hier (Fallait bien avec 3 PC sur mon petit bureau ça devenait ingérable ^^)



Pour info si j'ai 2 portable en soutien c'est parce que mon fixe est un peu à la ramasse, donc je le leurs fait faire des petites tâches en parallèle pour l'alléger et puis c'est bien pratique des fois pour taffer.

----------


## Guest

C'est pas Feng Shui d'avoir autant d'écrans dans une seule pièce.

----------


## Arseur

> Bon allez, comme j'ai ranger un peu hier (Fallait bien avec 3 PC sur mon petit bureau ça devenait ingérable ^^)
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/5b...d05425e097.jpg
> 
> Pour info si j'ai 2 portable en soutien c'est parce que mon fixe est un peu à la ramasse, donc je le leurs fait faire des petites tâches en parallèle pour l'alléger et puis c'est bien pratique des fois pour taffer.


Hu hu les trois mulots ils sont en coloc ?

----------


## ToneLune

> C'est pas Feng Shui d'avoir autant d'écrans dans une seule pièce.


C'est pas bon sur le dos surtout, à m'incliner légèrement pour switcher entre les PC je me détruit le dos, enfin récemment j'ai acheter un putain de fauteuil que j'ai pas pris en photo (Ca ferais des jaloux) et qui règle l'affaire.  :B): 




> Hu hu les trois mulots ils sont en coloc ?


J'ai réussi à en avoir 4 sur mon Winner, vivement que j'achète un Killer (Nova forever)

----------


## wardog

> C'est pas Feng Shui d'avoir autant d'écrans dans une seule pièce.


mon bureau doit pas etre feng shui alors (j'ai recupere un portable de plus...)

----------


## Jolaventur

> J'ai réussi à en avoir 4 sur mon Winner, vivement que j'achète un Killer (Nova forever)


j'ai un Winner et ça tronche 

c'est pas aussi classe que le tapis Couly mais au moins ça va vite 

c'est simple ma Lachesis 

je l'éfleure elle a fait 4 fois le tour de l'écran

----------


## ducon

> C'est pas Feng Shui d'avoir autant d'écrans dans une seule pièce.


Feng quoi ?

----------


## Guest

> Feng quoi ?
> http://www.seomoz.org/images/upload/...lson_haha2.jpg


Si tu m'as pris au sérieux, j'ai peur pour toi.

----------


## Jolaventur

Oni pratique le Feng Shui des bouteille 

il les place en fonction de l'ordre dans lequel il va les boire

----------


## Guest

C'est bon pour le karma.

----------


## mescalin

moi j'ose pas prendre en photo mon bureau j'ai trop honte


ou pas

----------


## Ice

Vla mon desk. Standard quoi.

----------


## wardog

une seule machine, un seul ecran... ca devient rare

----------


## Tromzy

> une seule machine, un seul ecran... ca devient rare


Tout le monde n'a pas un PC Companion Cube hein.  ::(: 

 ::P:

----------


## wardog

> Tout le monde n'a pas un PC Companion Cube hein.


grumpf pffffffff
tiens vais m'ecouter still alive...

----------


## Tromzy

Tiens je viens de matter un live de Jonathan Coulton sur Still Alive, stay sympa (Youtube).

----------


## ducon

> Si tu m'as pris au sérieux, j'ai peur pour toi.


Depuis quand te prends-je au sérieux, surtout quand tu causes newage ?  :;):

----------


## mescalin

bon allez, j'ai un APN prêté, j'en profite :



Et encore, j'ai "rangé" depuis hier...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Un cochon dinde!? T'as pas plus pacifiste?

----------


## Guest

> Depuis quand te prends-je au sérieux, surtout quand tu causes newage ?


Tu me rassures.

Bon, je vous laisse j'ai un congrès de shamanisme.

----------


## Ice

> une seule machine, un seul ecran... ca devient rare


Le Asus EEE est pas encore chez moi (va falloir attendre un peu de pognon), et j'ai filé mes deux laptops et trois fixes a papa et maman. Ils m'encombraient, maintenant que je ne bouge plus.

----------


## wardog

> Le Asus EEE est pas encore chez moi (va falloir attendre un peu de pognon), et j'ai filé mes deux laptops et trois fixes a papa et maman. Ils m'encombraient, maintenant que je ne bouge plus.


ouf, j'ai eu peur  ::mellow::

----------


## ToneLune

> Le Asus EEE est pas encore chez moi (va falloir attendre un peu de pognon), et j'ai filé mes deux laptops et trois fixes a papa et maman. Ils m'encombraient, maintenant que je ne bouge plus.


T'as oublié les deux PDA que ton hamster à bouffé et le iPhone qui a glissé dans les chiottes alors que tu était au Monoprix.

----------


## Nyrius

> Le Asus EEE est pas encore chez moi (va falloir attendre un peu de pognon), et j'ai filé mes deux laptops et trois fixes a papa et maman. Ils m'encombraient, maintenant que je ne bouge plus.


tu ma fait peur un canard avec que un pc , un seul ecran , et aucune piece detaché qui traine ca ferait presque peur  ::o:

----------


## orime

> tu ma fait peur un canard avec que un pc , un seul ecran , et aucune piece detaché qui traine ca ferait presque peur


Est-ce seulement imaginable ?

----------


## Nyrius

> Est-ce seulement imaginable ?


Non c'est vraiment terrible a pensée , a cote saw six fait meme pas plus peur que une emission de delarue  ::o:

----------


## wardog

[delarue]salut, j'ai un seul pc qui est dans un boitier ferme[/delarue]
:fear:

----------


## Nyrius

> [delarue]salut, j'ai un seul pc qui est dans un boitier ferme[/delarue]
> :fear:


O M G §§§§§§

 ::o:  ::o:  ::o: 

sauvons le 

faisons un wardogothon pour lui offrir un ecran ou du bordel en pieces

----------


## kian

Avant j'étais un geek, donc y avait un foutoir monstre et 2 PC dont un sous Linux... mais j'ai subit une cure.

Maintenant que je me suis degeekifié, ça ressemble à ça et du coup les filles croient que je ne suis pas un geek  ::rolleyes:: 

Haha ! J'ai caché mes 3 manettes, mon joystick et mon volant  ::P:

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Avant j'étais un geek, donc y avait un foutoir monstre et 2 PC dont un sous Linux... mais j'ai subit une cure.
> 
> Maintenant que je me suis degeekifié, ça ressemble à ça et du coup les filles croient que je ne suis pas un geek 
> 
> Haha ! J'ai caché mes 3 manettes, mon joystick et mon volant


J'ai envie de dire qu'un dual-screen rétroprojeté sur le mur, ça fait un peu geek sur les bords.

----------


## kian

Ah... euh...mais... tu brises mes espoirs là  ::cry::

----------


## getcha

T'habite au jardin des plantes ?

----------


## Nadoue

> T'habite au jardin des plantes ?


Genre, plutôt dépouillées les plantes surtout le ficus.

----------


## kian

> T'habite au jardin des plantes ?


Avec mes deux pauvres plantes, c'est bien la première fois qu'on me dit ça  ::w00t:: 
Tu noteras que celle de droite était bien mal en point lors de la photo. Depuis ça c'est amélioré: elle est morte, et seul le ficus au premier plan survit. Normal: il est immortel et a déjà survécu à un hiver entier sans arrosage sur le balcon de mes parents alors que c'est censé être une plante d'intérieur. Il s'agit de la plante parfaite pour moi: increvable, s'arrose aléatoirement (2 fois cette semaine, mais la fois d'avant était en janvier je crois) et se porte pourtant bien.

----------


## getcha

Ben je sais pas, dans ma conception du monde les plantes c'est dans les jardins.

----------


## mescalin

moi j'essaye même plus les plantes : même les cactus mourraient sous ma main -_-

----------


## wardog

> moi j'essaye même plus les plantes : même les cactus mourraient sous ma main -_-


coupaing!  ::wub::

----------


## claneys

Voilà mon mien

----------


## mrFish

Bière, Linux, Badoo. Okay on saisit mieux le personnage.  ::P:

----------


## --Lourd--

C'est un x86 quoi.

----------


## claneys

puor badoo je plaide innocent c'était pas moi qui gérait l'ordi à ce moment. D'ailleur je gérais pas grand chose à ce moment  :^_^: . Et pis y'a une bouteille d'eau qui se cache à droite  ::P:

----------


## Akodo

> Bière, Linux, Badoo. Okay on saisit mieux le personnage.


On lui pardonne parce qu'il regarde Volkerball ^^

----------


## Nyrius

> On lui pardonne parce qu'il regarde Volkerball ^^


oui c'est pardonnable la ::): 

quoi que boire de la kro ... c'est limite 

ca manque un peu de piece detachée

----------


## mescalin

Huhuhu, personne a remarqué la douille encore fumante ? sacré lorientais !

----------


## kian

Si, ça fait une jolie photo  ::lol::

----------


## claneys

hey c'est pas une douille  ::(: . C'est un porte encens. Merde tout le monde prend ça pour un un gueu xD

----------


## mescalin

Ouay, cessa, ouay...

Et l'histoire du farfadet, tu la connais l'histoire du farfadet ?

----------


## claneys

euuuuuh, nan ^^"

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Depuis ça c'est amélioré: elle est morte


Heureusement que mon chef est en vacances, sinon, j'étais grillé.  ::):

----------


## kian

De rien  ::lol:: 

claneys >

----------


## Lt Anderson

Chez moi dans le feu de l'action, en live:

Mes 2 passions côte-à-côte...

----------


## kian

Tu devrais passer l'aspirateur, y a une frite par terre à gauche  ::P:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Tu devrais passer l'aspirateur, y a une frite par terre à gauche


C'est pas une frite, c'est de l'adhésisf, un truc japonais spécial maquettes.
En plus dans le "coin-atelier-maquettes" l'aspirateur n'est passé qu'après une inspection minutieuse de la zone : petites (très-très petites...) pièces paumées...

----------


## kian

Tu fais des maquettes de Gundam/Macross/avions/TGV/Obiwan ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Tu fais des maquettes de Gundam/Macross/avions/TGV/Obiwan ?


Point du tout, moi c'est du sérieux : semi-pro...  ::P:

----------


## francou008

:B):  (maison des années 40-50)

----------


## Ash_Crow

> (maison des années 40-50)


Il te faudrait le PC assorti.

----------


## Baryton

encore plus "beau"

----------


## mescalin

> euuuuuh, nan ^^"





> De rien 
> 
> claneys > http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/9...armottewx7.gif


roooh mais le farfadet, quoi !



et puis accessoirement ça, qui date de ma période de free-partying ... (oui je sais mais soyez indulgents,je me droguais beaucoup plus à l'époque ...)

----------


## r2djbeuh



----------


## Nyrius

> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/6...4dfe98393d.jpg
>  (maison des années 40-50)


merci francou de me rapeller de pas acheter de CG chez Point of view

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Je vote "méga dawa" :

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

On dirait le bureau de mon père rangé.

----------


## Nyrius

Moi ce qui me choque c'est un Seul ecran et un Seul pc allumé sur la photo ::o:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Moi ce qui me choque c'est un Seul ecran et un Seul pc allumé sur la photo


Tu peux voir un bout de mon EEE PC dans le coin inférieur gauche.

Sinon il y a les deux PC de ma copine dans la pièce à côté... T'inquiète, comme geeks on est bien équipé.

----------


## Nyrius

> Tu peux voir un bout de mon EEE PC dans le coin inférieur gauche.
> 
> Sinon il y a les deux PC de ma copine dans la pièce à côté... T'inquiète, comme geeks on est bien équipé.


 
Faudrait une petite photo histoire de nous rassuré  ::P:

----------


## Morgoth

> Point du tout, moi c'est du sérieux : semi-pro...


Je vois que Monsieur possède un compresseur: et l'aérographe qui va avec je suppose ? La Maquette c'est surpuissant. Je sais de quoi je parle.  :B):

----------


## Clad

Mon bureau de geek a moi que j'ai:



  Ouais je suis en quadri-ecran, TV comprise. Vivent les cartes graphique PCI ! Et depuis je suis en quinta-ecran avec un autre moniteur sur mon 23".




 Mon troisieme bureau en fond ici:







 (faites pas attention au devant c'etait un diner aux chandelles... et j'ai pas de table chez moi. Cette putain de viande m'a pris toute la veille a preparer.)

  J'ai pas de pics avec mon deuxieme bureau. Dessus il y a des Amiga et un Apple 2 des annees 70.

----------


## spongebong

Amiga  ::mellow::   :^_^:   ::wub:: 


Sinon tu devrais pas mettre ton visage: ca va vanner.
(j'ai fait des screencaps  :;): )

sogeek

----------


## Clad

Vannez tout votre saoul, j'assume ma gueule de geek,mes yeux rouge et mes fringues trop grande. Les photos de moi a poil posant pour un calendrier ont deja ete poste sur d'autres forums pas moins vanneur que celui ci et j'en suis pas mort...



(edit: si t'aime l'amiga tu noteras au fond un moniteur officiel Commodore assez rare.)

----------


## spongebong

> (edit: si t'aime l'amiga tu noteras au fond un moniteur officiel Commodore assez rare.)


Un 1084 mono ? (peritel + rvb = totalwin)

j'en ai balancé un ya 1an et demi et je regrette  ::|:

----------


## Clad

1083S

 Mais j'ai aussi un 1084 inutilise dans un placard. T'es d'ou ? (pm)

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Je vois que Monsieur possède un compresseur: et l'aérographe qui va avec je suppose ? La Maquette c'est surpuissant. Je sais de quoi je parle.


J'ai bossé (et bosse encore de temps en temps) pour la revue REPLIC, si tu connaîs, et fait des masters pour Philippe Jourdan des kits artisanaux HIGH TECH.
L' aérographe est là.

Un Badger 150 que j'ai depuis 1987. Il m'a jamais laché, increvable avec ses joints en teflon inusables et les pièces détachées (buses, aiguilles,...) qu'on trouve partout. Je ne sais travailler qu'avec çà.

Et çà c'est le livre que tous les passionnés d'aviation russe aimeraient avoir.

Et en plus on voit bien qu'en bas c'est pas une frite...
@ Clad
Si le catogan est l'apanage du geek, alors je suis geek...?  ::unsure::

----------


## Nadoue

> Photos de Geek


Rofl il a même la tasse Amiga  :^_^:

----------


## Clad

J'ai aussi les stylos Amiga, les briquets Commodore et Amiga (alors que je fume pas), le tapis de souris Amiga, les stickers Amiga, les CD de musique Amiga dedicaces (de la mauvaise electro avec des babes qui gemissent "Amiga, Amiga, Amiga is alive, Amiga), et je suis tellement a fond dans les produits derives que j'ai meme les ordinateurs Amiga.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Mon bureau de geek a moi que j'ai:
> 
> http://rakko.free.fr/%2820%29.JPG
> 
>   Ouais je suis en quadri-ecran, TV comprise. Vivent les cartes graphique PCI ! Et depuis je suis en quinta-ecran avec un autre moniteur sur mon 23".


tu sais y'a mieux que le 480*320 maintenant
et sinon jolie figurine de Frezer on dirait qu'il bande

----------


## Nyrius

Jolie collection d'ecran de pc et de vieux machin  :B):

----------


## gripoil

Vous vous souvenez ?

 

Bah j'viens de faire une grosse update si j'puis dire...

----------


## Nyrius

> Vous vous souvenez ?
> 
> http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/1...x8udzp8.th.jpg http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/6...wdd6of0.th.jpg
> 
> Bah j'viens de faire une grosse update si j'puis dire...
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/3d...e2d3cdfc0e.jpg http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/00...3503d4a3bb.jpg


je suis fan de chez gropoil un gros bordel geekesque

----------


## Madval

> http://temp.x86-secret.com/bordelgrave.jpg
> 
> Depuis, ca a bien changé, je refais une photo bientot


J'ai jamais cru aux photos comme ça, c'est une blague... Personne de normalement constitué ne peut vivre dans une telle porcherie et un tel merdier.
Enfin... Autant de saloperie qui traine partout ça peut qu'être déposé exprès pour faire genre je fait une photo de ouf... Ou alors le pauv malade qui vit comme ça .... vous savez ce qu'on dis hein... bordélique dans la vie, bordélique dans la tête...

----------


## gripoil

Moi j'trouve pas ça si grave chez terraboule... J'vous montrerai certaines chambre de cité U ou je suis. Des pires trucs de geek drogués no life!!

----------


## Nyrius

> J'ai jamais cru aux photos comme ça, c'est une blague... Personne de normalement constitué ne peut vivre dans une telle porcherie et un tel merdier.
> Enfin... Autant de saloperie qui traine partout ça peut qu'être déposé exprès pour faire genre je fait une photo de ouf... Ou alors le pauv malade qui vit comme ça .... vous savez ce qu'on dis hein... bordélique dans la vie, bordélique dans la tête...


C'est Chez teraboule en meme temps .

C'est un vrai foutoir de geek , regarde chez gripoil c'est un peu comme ca
regarde mon bureau c'est moins pire .

c'est bien vrai c'est le vrai bureau de teraboule notre cher webmaster et concepteur de machin et de chose pour le site 

mais ton post me fait presque pensée a un refus du bordel de geek , certaine personne peuve vivre la dedant sans etre bordélique dans la tete 
c'est a ca que le vrai Geek/Nerd ce reconnait  ::(: 

et comme dit gripoil je trouve pas ca si grave.

EDIT : tu a pris la 1ere photo la derniere est mieux ...

----------


## Madval

> C'est Chez teraboule en meme temps .
> 
> C'est un vrai foutoir de geek , regarde chez gripoil c'est un peu comme ca
> regarde mon bureau c'est moins pire .
> 
> c'est bien vrai c'est le vrai bureau de teraboule notre cher webmaster et concepteur de machin et de chose pour le site 
> 
> mais ton post me fait presque pensée a un refus du bordel de geek , certaine personne peuve vivre la dedant sans etre bordélique dans la tete 
> c'est a ca que le vrai Geek/Nerd ce reconnait 
> ...


Oui en même temps je le chariais un peu hein. Quoique j'avais vu un reportage sur les bureaux des plus grands criminels, ça ressemblait à ça... Ca tendait à prouver un désordre cognitif des plus grave...
Ca vaaa je déconnneeuuhh....

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Pour avoir côtoyé un barge, je peux dire que chez lui c'était rangé impec'. Et t'avais intérêt de marcher sur la tête.

Quand je revois American Psycho, ça me fait un drôle d'effet.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

> J'ai jamais cru aux photos comme ça, c'est une blague... Personne de normalement constitué ne peut vivre dans une telle porcherie et un tel merdier.
> Enfin... Autant de saloperie qui traine partout ça peut qu'être déposé exprès pour faire genre je fait une photo de ouf... Ou alors le pauv malade qui vit comme ça .... vous savez ce qu'on dis hein... bordélique dans la vie, bordélique dans la tête...


Non non, j'ai déjà vu des piaules comme ça, et je t'assure que des gens y vivent sans trop de problème. Bien sûr c'est invivable pour une personne extérieure mais l'occupant connaît son "bordel organisé". Généralement il se met à mieux ranger lorsqu'il commence à vivre avec un tiers, of course.

----------


## Nyrius

> Non non, j'ai déjà vu des piaules comme ça, et je t'assure que des gens y vivent sans trop de problème. Bien sûr c'est invivable pour une personne extérieure mais l'occupant connaît son "bordel organisé". Généralement il se met à mieux ranger lorsqu'il commence à vivre avec un tiers, of course.


Hmmmmmmm...

je connais le cas du bordel ou c'est le tiers qui range...
car ca derange pas l'habitant des lieux :;):

----------


## Pelomar

Je me rend compte que c'est vraiment le bordel avec un tof comme ça  ::mellow:: 
le GIGA-ECRAN n'est là que temporairement malheureusement  ::cry::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

J'avais le même bureau à un ou deux détails près.

----------


## Guest

Bof c'est bien rangé.

----------


## gripoil

> J'avais le même bureau à un ou deux détails près.


Ouais c'est un truc Fly tout con J'ai faillis prendre le mayme!

----------


## francou008

Haha, il trouve que son bureau est en bordel...

----------


## gripoil

J'prendrais une photo ce soir ... a ce rythmle là le nombre de pot de yaourt et de cuilleres aura décuplé...

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/c...ae87fb7ec0.jpg
> 
> Je me rend compte que c'est vraiment le bordel avec un tof comme ça 
> le GIGA-ECRAN n'est là que temporairement malheureusement


C'est nul y a même pas de cannettes de coca et de bières vides ainsi que les cendriers plein à ras bord, sale hygièniste !

----------


## Pelomar

Je fume pas et j'ai enlevé mes bols de céréales pour la photo.

----------


## Faster

Je mettrais une photo dès que j'aurais fini ma plaquette de Milka  ::ninja::

----------


## Eradan

> Je fume pas et j'ai enlevé mes bols de céréales pour la photo.


Coupaing  ::ninja::  sauf que moi c'est les bols par terre et les papiers de glace dessus  ::ninja::

----------


## Madval

Je mettrais une photo ou deux tiens , mais bon ça va pas le faire si c'est le topic des foutoirs...

----------


## eulaïne

La config chez moi c'est sur un mur du salon on a tout en enfilade.
Mon bureau (petit foutoir) (oui il y a une machine à coudre et du sel)





à côté on a la télé, les consoles et la chaîne




et là le bureau de mon mec (joli foutoir) (tiens je viens de me rendre compte qu'il y a une énorme tache de bière sur l'ampli derrière la table :/ )


Après le reste de l'appart... sisi c'est rangé!

----------


## gripoil

Une machine a coudre a la limite ... Mais du SEL ?

----------


## eulaïne

> Une machine a coudre a la limite ... Mais du SEL ?


et si tu savais ce que je fais avec en plus...





(non mais j'ai juste oublié ça là alors que je mangeais toute seule devant mon écran un midi)

----------


## gripoil

Machien a coudre ... sel ... ça enleve pas les taches le sel ?

Ouais c'est le seul lien que j'ai trouvé.

----------


## Nyrius

> La config chez moi c'est sur un mur du salon on a tout en enfilade.
> Mon bureau (petit foutoir) (oui il y a une machine à coudre et du sel)
> 
> 
> http://supercoin.net/tmp/IMG_1829.JPG
> 
> 
> à côté on a la télé, les consoles et la chaîne
> 
> ...


On avoue que Kouzrah est une fan d'oni² car il y 2 fois ca photo dans l'ecran de pc  :^_^:

----------


## Le_Bothan

Home Sweet Home, là c'est un peu le box (mon avis) je suis en pleine recherche... sc po inside...

----------


## snurrff

Rohh, le starship destroyer en lego !  ::wub:: 


Chez moi, je garde le boxon d'un seul côté (ou presque).

----------


## gripoil

Mouchoirs spotted!!!!!!  :^_^:

----------


## Hybrid

Les couteaux c'est si tu te fait agresser sur ton pc?

----------


## Eradan

Suppositions: les mouchoirs pour nettoyer les projections de bouffe, les couteaux pour curage d'ongles, coupage de bouffe, nettoyage de souris, découpage d'emballages et compagnie?

----------


## eolan

Fin du weekend, c'est un peu le bordel  ::rolleyes:: 

le bureau de Madame


celui de Monsieur


et l'ensemble geek (notez la super déco du mur  ::siffle::  )



(qualité à chier, la faute au capteur à la nix du téléphone qui n'aime pas la lumière tamisée)

----------


## snurrff

> Suppositions: les mouchoirs pour nettoyer les projections de bouffe, les couteaux pour curage d'ongles, coupage de bouffe, nettoyage de souris, découpage d'emballages et compagnie?


Merde, Big Brother spotted !  ::ninja::

----------


## mescalin

> et là le bureau de mon mec (joli foutoir) (tiens je viens de me rendre compte qu'il y a une énorme tache de bière sur l'ampli derrière la table :/ )
> http://supercoin.net/tmp/IMG_1827.JPG
> 
> Après le reste de l'appart... sisi c'est rangé!


Moi le pti détail qui me fait marrer c'est pas le sel, c'est la ceinture au-dessus du clavier. huhuhu

----------


## claneys

ouai ça va ya pas de denrée périmable à l'air libre, style du fromage des chips et de la bière qui traine un peu partout.

Punaise : ce post aurais du être bien plus haut Oo. C'était pour réagir sur le bureau de terraboule

----------


## le faucheur

Le bureau de Clad, c'est le reve de tout amigaiste.....

Sinon moi mon bureau, il y a pas grand chose a voir, c'est autant le bordel que teraboule a la seul difference qu'a la place du materiel informatique, c'est des livres et des jdr.....

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Après le reste de l'appart... sisi c'est rangé!


Le pire c'est que c'est vrai. Tout le "bordel" est concentré sur un pan de mur du salon.

Les bureaux sont plus rangés quand il y a des invités, non ?

----------


## eulaïne

> Moi le pti détail qui me fait marrer c'est pas le sel, c'est la ceinture au-dessus du clavier. huhuhu


hihi quoi ça t'arrive pas aussi d'être hyper pressé de te déssaper?




> Le pire c'est que c'est vrai. Tout le "bordel" est concentré sur un pan de mur du salon.
> 
> Les bureaux sont plus rangés quand il y a des invités, non ?


Pour être plus exact, y'a aussi le mur à gauche de la porte avec tous les placards qui peut cacher pas mal de bordel aussi.
Et oui quand il y a des invités, la stratégie c'est de tout planquer ailleurs, là où ça se voit pas  ::):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Oui, mais c'est caché dans les placards, donc on ne le voit pas.
La technique "invités" marche très bien en tout cas.  :;):

----------


## Madval

Yo !
Allons-y, petit panoramique à 180° ! Ouais, carrément !
Bon c'est un peu flou en fait il fait super sombre dans la pièce normal le soleil c'est mauvais ça fait des reflets de partout sur les écrans , donc il a fallu que je laisse l'objectif ouvert sans bouger, en panoramique en plus !
Avec les defauts de raccord que ça incombe.





Edit : ah merde j'avais pas vu que le thumbnail rendais aussi petit, vaut mieux cliquer dessus du coup^^
Et désolé pour le fouilli (sisi) !

----------


## eulaïne

> Yo !
> Allons-y, petit panoramique à 180° ! Ouais, carrément !


C'est bien rangé en tout cas. C'est du matériel de musique que tu as sur la gauche? c'est pratique comme installation? On est en train de réfléchir à la façon dont on va installer confortablement les joujoux de mon copain sans défigurer le salon.

----------


## eolan

> C'est bien rangé en tout cas. C'est du matériel de musique que tu as sur la gauche? c'est pratique comme installation? On est en train de réfléchir à la façon dont on va installer confortablement les joujoux de mon copain sans défigurer le salon.


Planqué sous le bureau, le stack sur roulettes contre un mur à proximité quand je travaille sinon rangé dans la chambre et les guitares ou autres instruments sur leurs stands. C'est comme ça chez moi et nickel.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> C'est comme ça chez moi et nickel.


Ban ! On est dans le topic des foutoirs !  ::ninja::

----------


## bixente

> Yo !
> Allons-y, petit panoramique à 180° ! Ouais, carrément !
> Bon c'est un peu flou en fait il fait super sombre dans la pièce normal le soleil c'est mauvais ça fait des reflets de partout sur les écrans , donc il a fallu que je laisse l'objectif ouvert sans bouger, en panoramique en plus !
> Avec les defauts de raccord que ça incombe.
> 
> 
> 
> http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/6...fullmu0.th.jpg
> 
> ...


Moi qui pensait être le seul à stocker tous me vieux jeux PC dans leur grosse boîte carton sur mes étagères, j'ai l'impression de voir ma chambre ::o: .

Trés belle collec, il doit y avoir plein de petites perles dans le lot ( je crois apercevoir Fallout en bas à gauche ).

----------


## Faster

> Yo !
> Allons-y, petit panoramique à 180° ! Ouais, carrément !
> Bon c'est un peu flou en fait il fait super sombre dans la pièce normal le soleil c'est mauvais ça fait des reflets de partout sur les écrans , donc il a fallu que je laisse l'objectif ouvert sans bouger, en panoramique en plus !
> Avec les defauts de raccord que ça incombe.
> 
> 
> 
> http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/6...fullmu0.th.jpg
> 
> ...



OH un Razer Tarantula, j'ai cru voir mon bureau  :B):

----------


## Nyrius

> Yo !
> Allons-y, petit panoramique à 180° ! Ouais, carrément !
> Bon c'est un peu flou en fait il fait super sombre dans la pièce normal le soleil c'est mauvais ça fait des reflets de partout sur les écrans , donc il a fallu que je laisse l'objectif ouvert sans bouger, en panoramique en plus !
> Avec les defauts de raccord que ça incombe.
> 
> 
> 
> http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/6...fullmu0.th.jpg
> 
> ...


Du foutoir ou ca ?
c'est super bien range peut etre le mieux de tous  ::o:

----------


## mescalin



----------


## wardog

> http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/7870/bureaupg0.jpg


 ::mellow::  mais... ON VOIT ENCORE LE BUREAU§§§§

----------


## mescalin

oui j'ai rangé

enfin j'ai fait un petit tas avec les merdes qui trainent

----------


## Madval

> http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/7870/bureaupg0.jpg


 
Hé hé, maintenant, t'as plus qu'a mettre tes petites icones sur ta photo, et poster sur : "afficher vos fonds d'écrans" ! Vu que c'est le même !
D'ailleurs l'effet rend super du coup.
Mais comment l'effet de feedback de profondeur est apparu ?
T'as pris la photo, tu l'as mise en fond d'écran et repris la même photo ensuite ?

Edit : D'ailleurs quand je vois le nombre d'icones sur l'écran c'est autant le bordel que sur le bureau ahahah, moi c'est comme le bureau, y'a rien, juste un fond d'écran, aucun incone du tout.

Re edit : Tiens ça me rappelle d'une fois un pote avec toutes ces icones la, j'avais fait un "imprime écran", copié coler dans paint, et afficher en fond d'écran, en ayant au préalable virer toutes les icones... Putain il devenait fou ! je comprend pas je clic sur les icones il se passe plus rien ahahah !

----------


## mescalin

> T'as pris la photo, tu l'as mise en fond d'écran et repris la même photo ensuite ?


voila, je viens d'acheter  un apn et chuis comme un gosse avec un nouveau jouet.

le truc pour le bureau bien rempli c'est plein de fichiers images que je dois ranger mais j'ai bien la flemme, comme pour mon bureau, d'ailleurs. mais bon ça devrais pas trop tarder le "grand coup de propre".  ::ninja::

----------


## Hybrid

Ahah j'adore le 



> oui j'ai rangé


 ::rolleyes::

----------


## mescalin

Je ferais une photo quand j'aurais vraiment fait le ménage, vous verrez, mon payçay c'est cendrillon en fait.

----------


## spongebong

Photo = daweed
Chat = zeudou

----------


## Hybrid

Il est mort?

----------


## spongebong

> Il est mort?


On dit: il a RROD ?

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Les chats vont toujours sur les endroits chauds, c'est bien connu.

----------


## spongebong

> Les chats vont toujours sur les endroits chauds, c'est bien connu.


Et vu comment il perd ses poils  ::(:

----------


## Gros Con n°1

J'ai une sorte de deal télépathique avec mon chat, si je retrouve des poils sur ma tour, je lui fous des cheveux dans sa gamelle, voilà.
Au début, ça marchait bien, maintenant il prend mes cheveux pour de la bouffe, et me regarde quand je dors, et ça fait peur  ::mellow::

----------


## spongebong

> maintenant il prend mes cheveux pour de la bouffe, et me regarde quand je dors, et ça fait peur


C'est plus marrant quand t'as les cheveux longs, ca fait des colliers de merde  :;):

----------


## Hybrid

Grâce à toi il fait des boules de poils énormes! Il les veut toujours plus grosses, t'étonne pas si t'es chauve un matin.  ::P: 
Sinon mon chat aime mes cheveux aussi mais mes cheveux aiment pas trop sa salive.  ::o:

----------


## Lang0chat

> http://pix.nofrag.com/7/b/c/cca84f85...2a410a86tt.jpg
> 
> Photo = daweed
> Chat = zeudou


Excellent le chat  ::P:  !!!

Mais, il s'est rouler un stick, ou quoi  ::mellow:: ?

----------


## Epikoienkore

Excellent topic !

Décidément je loupe vraiment plein de trucs en ne me baladant quasiment que sur les topics "jeux" ... 

Allez, mon bordel à moi mon mien que j'ai en deux tofs :

Là ça fait encore à peu près bonne impression



et là c'est le drâme...

----------


## Wazatiste

> Excellent le chat  !!!
> 
> Mais, il s'est rouler un stick, ou quoi ?



C'est le chat de spongebong, tout est possible.

----------


## mescalin

nan c'est le chat de zeudou








.....bon ok, tout est possible aussi...

----------


## vwr



----------


## claneys

l'est déprimant ton bureau :s

----------


## Guest

> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/6...dd8619bbdc.jpg


Huhu bien tenté la photo de la salle témoin d'Ikea.

----------


## vwr

Ma femme est maniaque, mais comme elle a des seins splendides, je lui permets de ranger mes merdes autour de mon clavier.

----------


## Focke_oeuf

> mais comme elle a des seins splendides


Et c'est une photo de ton bureau que tu postes...  ::|:

----------


## claneys

> Ma femme est maniaque, mais comme elle a des seins splendides, je lui permets de ranger mes merdes autour de mon clavier.


Nan mais trop de blanc tue le blanc!

----------


## Lang0chat

> C'est le chat de spongebong, tout est possible.





> nan c'est le chat de zeudou
> 
> 
> .....bon ok, tout est possible aussi...



Huhu, le pauvre  :^_^:  !!

----------


## vwr

> Et c'est une photo de ton bureau que tu postes...


Le sujet ce n'est pas "Postez les photos des seins de votre femme".

----------


## Focke_oeuf

> Le sujet ce n'est pas "Postez les photos des seins de votre femme".


C'est pas non plus le sujet "parlez des magnifiques seins de votre femme"  :^_^: 

Et puis rien ne t'empêche de placer discrètement une photo des seins de ta femme sur le bureau et ENSUITE de prendre la photo du sus nommé bureau.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il faudra changer le nom du topic en "Où sont les seins de Charlie ?"  :^_^:

----------


## schnak

> Il faudra changer le nom du topic en "Où sont les seins de Charlie ?"



Charlie est brésilien ?  ::mellow::  ::blink::

----------


## Algent

Vu que j'ai enfin un espace de travail sympa faut que je m'en vante un peu:



Et oui j'aime bien quand c'est rangé, la poussière par contre ça revient en 2j donc j'abandonne  :<_<: .
Le meuble bleu c'est tout mon matos d'électronique sinon le reste est sur les étagères.

----------


## Salté

Jpourrai vous montrer les photos de mon bureau avant et après rangement, mais je sais pas comment insérer les photos  ::|:

----------


## gripoil

> Vu que j'ai enfin un espace de travail sympa faut que je m'en vante un peu:
> http://img368.imageshack.us/img368/3...0004gg2.th.jpg
> http://img368.imageshack.us/img368/8...0005lr4.th.jpg
> 
> Et oui j'aime bien quand c'est rangé, la poussière par contre ça revient en 2j donc j'abandonne .
> Le meuble bleu c'est tout mon matos d'électronique sinon le reste est sur les étagères.


Un peu trop geek clean ...
Y'a pas beaucoup de choses mais c'est du matos trop hardc0re...

----------


## francou008

Algent a changé toute la disposition de sa chambre! Mais c'est toujours aussi bien rangé (j'y suis même allé tellement il est sympa). Et la je regarde ma chambre: un canapé trois places recouvert de douze tonnes de vêtements, de feuilles, de canardpc, de bouquin et d'autres trucs non identifiés, un sol avec les mêmes choses....  :<_<:

----------


## Algent

> Un peu trop geek clean ...
> Y'a pas beaucoup de choses mais c'est du matos trop hardc0re...


J'avoue vu la chambre j'ai peut être un peu exagéré sur le matos sonore  ::P: 

Par contre si c'est le 2eme écran que tu trouve geek alors dit toi que c'est une tv  :;): .


Me reste a installer une barre de led ikea avec un interrupteur "clap" sur le mur et a trouver un moyen de cacher les fils mais c'est pas vraiment possible ça  :<_<: .

----------


## wardog

> J'avoue vu la chambre j'ai peut être un peu exagéré sur le matos sonore 
> 
> Par contre si c'est le 2eme écran que tu trouve geek alors dit toi que c'est une tv .
> 
> 
> Me reste a installer une barre de led ikea avec un interrupteur "clap" sur le mur et a trouver un moyen de cacher les fils mais c'est pas vraiment possible ça .


une saignee dans le mur, tu passe tes fils et tu rebouches au platre et hop

----------


## Jolaventur

mon  nouveau petit chez moi 

mon burtoir 



mon salon 



ma piaule on distingue très nettement la boite des paydays et la boite des africains de nantes à l'arrière plan 


et pi ma tronche en prime vu que Nitro m'a fait une déclaration d'amour il y a peu

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Jpourrai vous montrer les photos de mon bureau avant et après rangement, mais je sais pas comment insérer les photos


[IMG] URL de ta photo [/IRL]

De rien.

----------


## Go3th

voila la photo de notre bureau/salon a moi et mon colloc

on remarquera le goût prononcé pour les jeux vidéos sur pc et console.
J pourrais plus jamais m'installer en couple après un truc pareil

----------


## mescalin

C'est de la trois monts sur la table de salon ? je vois que monsieur a du gout  :B):

----------


## Go3th

goudale mon bon!!

----------


## Arseur

Jolav, j'adore ton sourire naturel et pas du tout crispé.

----------


## yaka

Une photo de mon bordel a moi

----------


## Jolaventur

> Jolav, j'adore ton sourire naturel et pas du tout crispé.


parce que je souris

----------


## wardog

> parce que je souris


et tu t'etais assis sur un balai?

----------


## claneys

> voila la photo de notre bureau/salon a moi et mon colloc
> http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/9204/p1000801rn7.jpg
> on remarquera le goût prononcé pour les jeux vidéos sur pc et console.
> J pourrais plus jamais m'installer en couple après un truc pareil


Fan d'Akira?

----------


## UltimPingouin

2 xbox 360...
Franchement, faites un don à quelqu'un qui n'en n'a pas, moi par exemple  ::):

----------


## orime

> voila la photo de notre bureau/salon a moi et mon colloc
> http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/9204/p1000801rn7.jpg
> on remarquera le goût prononcé pour les jeux vidéos sur pc et console.
> J pourrais plus jamais m'installer en couple après un truc pareil


C'est le paradis chez toi  ::wub:: 

Y'a de la bière, 2 pc 4 ecrans, 2 téloches, 2 xbox et une belle DC  ::wub::

----------


## Faster

> voila la photo de notre bureau/salon a moi et mon colloc
> http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/9204/p1000801rn7.jpg
> on remarquera le goût prononcé pour les jeux vidéos sur pc et console.
> J pourrais plus jamais m'installer en couple après un truc pareil



Je suis jaloux mais alors vraiment fort  ::o:   :^_^:

----------


## gripoil

Putain voila des photos de foutoirs!

----------


## KiwiX

> Ouai enfin c'est très blanc et propre. Plutôt neutre quoi.


 Ça manque de néon fluo.

----------


## FreeliteSC

> Ahahaha, comment elles font minuscules tes M-Audio ! 
> 
> Putain, elles paraissent déjà énormes tes monitoring... Je pense que je vais abandonner l'idée des HS80...


Et encore là c'est pas idéal, elles sont trop près du mur. En fait, je galère carrément niveau place, surtout que depuis j'ai un clavier maître, je encore plus poussé les enceintes vers le mur. Va falloir que je repense tout ça, la place dans ma chambre est pas trop un problème, c'est juste hyper mal branlé pour le moment.

----------


## Anonyme947



----------


## Jolaventur

Trop propre pour être honnête.

----------


## KiwiX

Illuminated.  :Cigare:  Le papier peint par contre  ::sad:: 

---------- Post added at 10h21 ---------- Previous post was at 10h21 ----------

Ah, et 226BW  :Cigare: .

----------


## Jolaventur

Il est peu-être voyante en auto-entrepreneur.

----------


## t4nk

> Le papier peint par contre


S'pas un papier, c'est un tissu punaisé.

----------


## Avathar

Merci les soldes sur les écrans \o/

----------


## Spoupik

> 


 ::O:

----------


## Krogort

:infiniteloop:

----------


## Anonyme947

> Il est peu-être voyante en auto-entrepreneur.


Non. Je suis démineur freelance au Liban et j'aimerais me reconvertir en tant que pêcheur de crabes géants en Alaska, mais je sais pas si ça va être possible vu mon cursus universitaire :tired:  :tired:  :tired:

----------


## cryofrogator

Dans le sondage je suis allé un peu vite, j'ai répondu petit foutoir,




Tant que je suis dedans je ne m'en rends pas bien compte mais c'est vrai que c'est un peu la zone !

 ::):

----------


## AliloH

Bah non c'est pas trop la zone, ce qui me sidère par contre c'est que tu puisse avoir ton écran principale avec juste derrière une fenêtre, je pourrais jamais rester des heures face a un écran sur fond lumineux  ::O:

----------


## cryofrogator

C'est pour ça qu'un ampli le rehausse ! Mais la fenêtre de derrière est flou et donne sur un mur ! Effectivement je cherche une feuille de papier A2 pour la peindre en noir ! Toutes les autres fenêtres les rideaux ou volets sont fermés ! j'ai allumé la lumière pour les besoins des photos !

----------


## Anonyme947

Au Taf

----------


## Ragondin

D'une gaieté sans nom....

----------


## Guest14712

Si c'est joyeux : il y a un poster de bateau.  :Cigare:

----------


## KiwiX

> Au Taf
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/004...1bf63fbc91.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f9e...fecc038b6b.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/91b...a5f3f3fa19.jpg


 Ça manque de meufs.

----------


## t4nk

> Au Taf


Apologie du piratage !

MODOBELL §

----------


## cryofrogator

> Ça manque de meufs.


+1
 :Bave:

----------


## JPKoffe

Ce sont des DELL optiplex GX520 ?

----------


## Anonyme947

> Ce sont des DELL optiplex GX520 ?


Non ce sont des dell optiplex 740 et 780

---------- Post added at 13h38 ---------- Previous post was at 13h25 ----------




> Apologie du piratage !
> 
> MODOBELL §


Faire du Ghosting c'est pirater pour toi ? Bravo  ::sad::

----------


## t4nk

> Faire du Ghosting c'est pirater pour toi ? Bravo


Je faisait allusion au poster TPB.  ::ninja::

----------


## blork

> Non ce sont des dell optiplex 740 et 780[COLOR="Silver"]


Has been, on est passé au 790 et à leur désign ère soviétique.

----------


## Anonyme947

> Je faisait allusion au poster TPB.


au temps pour moi  ::): 




> Has been, on est passé au 790 et à leur désign ère soviétique.


Fabuleux t'as la frite  :tired:

----------


## GxxP

::):

----------


## jmp

Tu as le même écran que moi et la même poussière sur le socle  ::):

----------


## Akajouman

PL30.

C'est bon, tu passes le test.  ::):

----------


## Guest14712

> Tu as le même écran que moi et la même poussière sur le socle


La poussière sur les socles des écrans noirs c'est mortel. Si en plus c'est du plastique brillant c'est double combo.  ::sad::

----------


## L0ur5

> La poussière sur les socles des écrans noirs c'est mortel. Si en plus c'est du plastique brillant c'est double combo.


Il y aurait a une solution contre ça, ça s’appellerait "faire le ménage régulièrement". La légende raconte que quelques personnes auraient essayé, et que ça ça marcherait plutôt pas mal.

----------


## jmp

Tu peux faire le ménage tous les jours, tu auras toujours autant de poussière sur ce putain de socle.

----------


## Guest14712

Voilà. Tu fais le ménage, le temps de reposer le plumeau tu as déjà de la poussière sur les surfaces brillantes. :fu:

----------


## Marchemort

> Il y aurait a une solution contre ça, ça s’appellerait "faire le ménage régulièrement". La légende raconte que quelques personnes auraient essayé, et que ça ça marcherait plutôt pas mal.


 :^_^: 

Non mais t'es pas un peu fou toi ?  :tired: 


Régulièrement.  ::XD:: 


 ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 14h51 ---------- Previous post was at 14h45 ----------

Also :

----------


## FreeliteSC

Coupaing de Joystick pour jouer à X3!

----------


## Marchemort

> Coupaing de Joystick pour jouer à X3!


Je vais commencer pour de bon en fait, j'avais acheté le jeu il y a longtemps fait deux heures et pas repris. Là j'ai pris celui-là pour Wings of Prey, du coup je me suis dit que c'était peut être le moment de m'y mettre.  :Cigare:

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Ça manque de meufs.



Je suis d'accord.

A mon taf a moi :

----------


## Jolaventur

Il doit pas y avoir beaucoup de parité à ton taff.

----------


## jmp

On dirait un atelier de prison, ça expliquerait tout...

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Il doit pas y avoir beaucoup de parité à ton taff.


Dans l'industrie moyenne et lourde, c'est un concept lointain.

----------


## r2djbeuh

> Dans l'industrie moyenne et lourde, c'est un concept lointain.


Pfff les préjugés...

Dans tout les ateliers que j'ai fréquenté, y'a toujours eu plus de filles que de mecs.























Ah, on me glisse dans l'oreillette que les posters ne comptent pas... du coup, non rien.

----------


## Ventilo

Dommage, le calendrier Pirelli au bureau passerait mal.C 'est tentant, après tout c'est courant en atelier  :B):

----------


## Sophie Fonfec

> Je suis d'accord.
> 
> A mon taf a moi :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/1e402e5...94c6fc9879.jpg


 Ah putain, tu travailles avec des beaufs un peu non ?  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme2016

Pas ma faute si les fournisseurs nous donnent un calendrier chaque année.

Je vais pas jeter tout ce papier non plus, pense a tous ces arbres!  :Cigare:

----------


## Doniazade

> Ah putain, tu travailles avec des beaufs un peu non ?


Dans un atelier quoi...

Ça me fait penser à l'atelier d'un de nos sous-traitants qui a le même genre de décoration. Sauf que les photos datent des années 60-70  :^_^:

----------


## Freakazoid

> Sauf que les photos datent des années 60-70


Des poils...  :Bave:

----------


## r2djbeuh

> Dans un atelier quoi...
> 
> Ça me fait penser à l'atelier d'un de nos sous-traitants qui a le même genre de décoration. Sauf que les photos datent des années 60-70


Rhaa les meilleures.. si vous avez l'occasion de tomber par hasard ( ::ninja::   ::siffle:: ) sur un site qui regroupe les posters de Penthouse, vous verrez que c'est clairement parmi les meilleures périodes.

----------


## KiwiX

> loll ca me rappellait dans ma jeunse, foutoir


 :ouaiouai: .

----------


## ducon

Quoi dire tu ?

----------


## Frypolar

Il post pour pouvoir ouvrir son topic de vente. Mais il manque des lettres.

----------


## Aza

Bonjour tout le monde ! Voici ma très modeste instal' : (vous moquez pas!)



La config' du PC est dans ma signature, des petites enceintes 2.1 de chez Logitech qui me vont très bien, souris Razer, un écran LG un peu ancien.
Le bureau est tout simple, je crois l'avoir payé 30 euros à Confo xD

Je compte changer mon écran durant l'année pour en prendre un qui supporte la résolution 1920x1080.

Voilà, c'est ici que je passe entre 1h et 3h par jour pour jouer, en général le soir. C'est instal' est modeste mais je m'éclate bien.

----------


## Marchemort

Je vois pas pourquoi on se moquerait.  ::):  Mais c'est tout de même trop propre pour être honnête.  :tired:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je vois pas pourquoi on se moquerait.  Mais *c'est tout de même trop propre pour être honnête.*


J'allai le dire.

----------


## Aza

pourtant tout ses fils ça fait pas très propre ! je ne sais pas trop comment les cacher

----------


## clence

> pourtant tout ses fils ça fait pas très propre ! je ne sais pas trop comment les cacher


Range cable sous le bureau, c'est pourtant pas compliqué. Mais ca ils doivent pas faire chez conf-merde

----------


## Aza

J'ai regardé quelques pages d'instal' y'en a c'est vraiment trop le bordel O_O Respectez-vous xD !
Par contre je suis amoureux de l'appart' de Darkfun en page 109 !!
Question débile : à quoi ça vous sert concrètement d'avoir plusieurs écrans à part faire les beaux ? héhé  ::P:

----------


## poseidon8500

Peut-être que ça nous sert à jouer ...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Minuteman

> J'ai regardé quelques pages d'instal' y'en a c'est vraiment trop le bordel O_O Respectez-vous xD !
> Par contre je suis amoureux de l'appart' de Darkfun en page 109 !!
> Question débile : à quoi ça vous sert concrètement d'avoir plusieurs écrans à part faire les beaux ? héhé


Regarder un porno en jouant, t'as décidément pas eu de jeunesse!  ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

Surtout quand TS est lancé en même temps : les copains en profitent.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

> pourtant tout ses fils ça fait pas très propre ! je ne sais pas trop comment les cacher


T'a pas vu les miens alors

Sinon il existe des gaines chez Boulanger ou alors tu peux mettre des colliers plastiques ou des lanières scratch trouvables au même endroit.

----------


## Avathar

Avec en bonus l'invitation a la fête des voisins. Et l'angle est pas assez large, y'a les enceintes arrières fixées au mur.

----------


## Aza

Vraiment pas mal ton instal' ! Qu'est-ce que c'est le mini écran que t'as sur la gauche ? 
Tout ces fils moi ça me rend fou, je vais aller chercher des gaines comme vous m'avez conseillez, on verra ce que ça va donner.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Peut-être mais ça reste Grenoble, le malus est bien trop important.
> 
> Moi j'ai une baie vitrée qui donne sur le nouveau stade Saupin. http://www.nantes-amenagement.fr/ima...2471689895.jpg en vrai c'est moins pastel.


C'est surtout qu'en vrai, ça ressemble pas du tout à ça...
Mise à part le parking à gauche... Enfin c'est moche, comme en vrai par contre.

----------


## Avathar

> Vraiment pas mal ton instal' ! Qu'est-ce que c'est le mini écran que t'as sur la gauche ? 
> Tout ces fils moi ça me rend fou, je vais aller chercher des gaines comme vous m'avez conseillez, on verra ce que ça va donner.


C'est un petit écran usb de chez Nanovision (j'ai bien l'impression que c'est introuvable en france maintenant) qui me sert a avoir un putty toujours sous les yeux  ::P:

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est surtout qu'en vrai, ça ressemble pas du tout à ça...
> Mise à part le parking à gauche... Enfin c'est moche, comme en vrai par contre.


ça fait un poil moins mal aux yeux mais c'est c'est tout aussi moche il est vrai.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Les hommes, les vrais ils aiment les cable en merde dans tout les sens et bien apparant, les passes cable, les caches misère c'est pour les lopettes et les métrosexuel  :Cigare:

----------


## Anton

Je confirme  :Cigare: 




Dans la foulée petite mise à jour de la dernière fois :

----------


## blork

Non, Caprica 6 est coupée en 2 ... snif

----------


## Anton

Ouais d'ailleurs la réflexion m'est venue qu'il serait plus logique de couper les 2cm représentés par les bords de l'écran et d'étirer ainsi le côté droit de l'image.

----------


## clence

> Les hommes, les vrais ils aiment les cable en merde dans tout les sens et bien apparant, les passes cable, les caches misère c'est pour les lopettes et les métrosexuel


Je dois être un métrosexuel alors car j'en ai tellement marre d'avoir une tour moche avec plein de cables dans mon salon que je vais bientôt m'acheter un iMac  :tired:

----------


## Obiwankenoob

> Je dois être un métrosexuel alors car j'en ai tellement marre d'avoir une tour moche avec plein de cables dans mon salon que je vais bientôt m'acheter un iMac


Non, à ce niveau, il y a plus de mots pour te décrire.

----------


## L0ur5

> Question débile : à quoi ça vous sert concrètement d'avoir plusieurs écrans à part faire les beaux ? héhé


À bosser aussi non? C'est loin d'être négligeable d'avoir 2 ou 3 écrans quand un PC est ton outil de travail. Alors quand tu dois bosser chez toi le soir et que tu te retrouves avec 1/2 ou 1/3 de la surface que tu as le reste du temps sous les yeux, le changement fait un peu mal.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> Je dois être un métrosexuel alors car j'en ai tellement marre d'avoir une tour moche avec plein de cables dans mon salon que je vais bientôt m'acheter un iMac


Pour imac? là c'est pire que tout.
Je veut dire, à coté de toi un métro parais virile.

----------


## blork

triple écran au bureau pour le taff via une solution batarde, et c'est le panard. At home, un mono écran mais je branche le ptit 10" portable.

----------


## trenks

> Je dois être un métrosexuel alors car j'en ai tellement marre d'avoir une tour moche avec plein de cables dans mon salon que je vais bientôt m'acheter un iMac





> Pour imac? là c'est pire que tout.
> Je veut dire, à coté de toi un métro parais virile.


C'est ce qu'ils disent pour se rassurer. « Je fais pas de muscu parce que les filles aiment pas les mecs trop musclés. » Tu fais le bon choix clence  :Cigare:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Bah fais toi raccourcir la bite si tu veut, c'est on choix après tout.

----------


## clence

> Bah fais toi raccourcir la bite si tu veut, c'est on choix après tout.


Deux allusions à la virilité masculine en deux posts, dis-moi tu connais Freud?  ::trollface::

----------


## Obiwankenoob

> Deux allusions à la virilité masculine en deux posts, dis-moi tu connais Freud?


C'est quoi la virilité féminine?

----------


## clence

> C'est quoi la virilité féminine?


Oh ta gueule. 

Je pensais attributs masculins et puis l'autre con avait écrit virilité dans son post, du coup ça m'a tourné la tête de penser à toutes ces quequettes.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

En même temps tu parle imac .

Applewhore

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Tiens vous auriez peut-être des conseils, je voulais mettre dans quelques temps le PC sur la TV.
Le truc c'est que je n'aurai du coup pas de bureau en face, ceux qui sont installés comme ça vous faites comment pour le clavier et la souris, vous les posez sur quoi ?

La table basse comme son nom l'indique elle est basse, me mettre sur une table classique me ferait perdre l'intérêt de brancher la tour sur la TV et de profiter du canap'...

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est quoi la virilité féminine?


C'est avoir un Imac sans son salon et un Ipad sur la table basse.

----------


## L0ur5

> Tiens vous auriez peut-être des conseils, je voulais mettre dans quelques temps le PC sur la TV.
> Le truc c'est que je n'aurai du coup pas de bureau en face, ceux qui sont installés comme ça vous faites comment pour le clavier et la souris, vous les posez sur quoi ?
> 
> La table basse comme son nom l'indique elle est basse, me mettre sur une table classique me ferait perdre l'intérêt de brancher la tour sur la TV et de profiter du canap'...


Je ne sais pas quel utilisation tu comptes faire de ton clavier, mais il y en a deux sympas et sans fil chez Logitech:

Le Di Novo Mini  et le DI Novo Edge

Les deux claviers intègre un trackpad qui te permet, en utilisant les raccourcis clavier classiques, de te passer de souris tant que tu ne fais pas un truc qui sollicite trop ton pointeur. J'ai le second, il est vraiment classe (et il y a un joli support vertical qui sert de base de recharge qui te permettra de le stocker par exemple derrière ta TV quand tu ne l'utiliseras pas), intègre pas mal de touche multimédia. Je n'en suis pas déçu.

Les deux se trouvent à des tarifs beaucoup moins élevés (genre deux fois moins) que les prix indiqués sur le site de Logitech si tu prends le temps de chercher.

----------


## Ezechiel

T'as aussi l'excellent Enermax Aurora Micro Wireless

----------


## GxxP

En moins cher y'a le Logitech K400 http://www.amazon.fr/Logitech-Wirele...9591594&sr=8-1 qui a l'air pas mal aussi  :;): .

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Nan il faut ma souris aussi, c'est pour jouer à tout, vraiment remplacer mon moniteur par la TV et reprendre des jeux que je n'ai pas fait sur PC depuis longtemps parce que je passe plus de temps sur console.
Je me dis que je ne dois pas être le seul à vouloir faire du H'n'S, du JDR et autre en étant devant la TV affalé.

Et puis remplacer la souris par un pavé tactile je n'y arrive pas pour les jeux, déjà sur le net ça me galère vite, j'ai ajouté une souris sur le portable pour pas m'en servir. J'ignore si ça se fait encore mais les "boules" pour remplacer la souris ne me va pas non plus, je n'y arrive pas.

----------


## t4nk

Hack and slash le cul vissé sur un canapé avec le genou en tapis de souris ?  ::XD:: 

Bon, le JDR old scool ça passe, mais ce serait à peu près tout.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Ben j'étais jeune et fou je pensais qu'il y avait des plateaux pratiques, des trucs modernes vu que ça devient courant de pouvoir brancher un pc sur une tv...

Bon je vais attendre de le brancher pour voir alors. Faudra que je trouve un truc.

----------


## Anonyme7383

Prochain passage au stock/labo de staging je vous fait quelques photos du foutoir !

200 routeurs, 150 printservers, 36 écrans Dell, 34 Dell Optiplex et des montagnes de câbles, imprimantes etc. dans 18m² tu peux pas test !

----------


## ducon

Ça doit chauffer, là-dedans.  ::o:

----------


## Projet 154

> Ça doit chauffer, là-dedans.



Ça doit être pratique en hiver, pour apporter un complément de chauffage.

Et en été, ça doit faire sauna.  ::ninja::

----------


## pasglop

Merci de me décomplexer !! 



Par respect pour vos pupilles je vous épargne le reste de la chambre. Bon j'ai une excuse j'ai la flemme et j'ai une clavicule de pétée.
Sinon ce meuble Pc est une horreur absolue. J'hésite à tout balancer et de repartir sur un combo tréteaux+planche...

----------


## Genchou

Mon "bureau" dans ma chambre chez mes parents. Y'a eu un rangement récemment.  :Cigare:

----------


## Shapa

Ça doit être cool de vivre en 1997  ::o:

----------


## Genchou

C'est la classe.  :Cigare:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ça doit être cool de vivre en 1997


Putain ouai.
Y'avait Tomb Raider 2 et avec un P3 t'étais le roi au collège.

----------


## clence

> Ça doit être cool de vivre en 1997


1999. C'est une dalle plate.

----------


## M0zArT

J'ai reçu mon microserveur HP Proliant N40L (installation de OpenMediaVault en cours)  :B): 



Ne vous inquiétez pas, le petit caisson de basse Logitech ne sert plus, car mon dépanneur en or m'a rendu mes Jensen LS-4b réparées, et je lui ai pris un ampli JVC A-X2 par la même occasion  :B): ²



Alors, ça donne quelque chose d'assez sale pour le moment, mais c'est provisoire, je déménage dans un mois normalement, mais ça envoie du pâté Hénaff  :B): ³



C'est les voisins qui vont être content  ::):

----------


## poseidon8500

Tu n'as pas oublié les mouchoirs, c’est bien ! 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Gilslefuret

ya encore un peu de place au pied de l'écran  ::):

----------


## Akajouman

Fractal R3, G500, Illuminated.  :Cigare: 

Homme de goût.

----------


## Kecheu

> Fractal R3, G500, Illuminated. 
> 
> Homme de goût.


Mais que vaut l'avis d'un homme qui ne sait faire la différence entre une G500 et une G400?  ::rolleyes:: 

(à moins que ce ne soit la vieille Mx500??)

----------


## M0zArT

> Tu n'as pas oublié les mouchoirs, c’est bien !


Ta vision de lynx n'indique pas un flacon de Nasonex et de Physiomer à côté ?  ::ninja:: 
Sinon c'est effectivement une G400, gracieusement remplacé par Logitech pour ma défunte MX510 Bleue qui aura tenue 5 ans  :Emo:

----------


## Jolaventur

Allez il y a longtemps que j'ai n'ai pas actualisé 



Et une vue d'ensemble.

----------


## Aza

Sympa ton instal  ::):  Dommage que tu ne mette pas le fauteuil avec les accoudoirs devant le PC, il à l'air plus confortable que l'autre  :;):

----------


## Nelfe

Il doit être plus bas aussi.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Sympa ton instal  Dommage que tu ne mette pas le fauteuil avec les accoudoirs devant le PC, il à l'air plus confortable que l'autre


Je peux rajouter des accoudoirs à mon fauteuil de bural mais pour ça il faut que je bouge jusqu'a Ikea vu que c'est en option et pour l'instant ça me va comme ça.

---------- Post added at 12h28 ---------- Previous post was at 12h25 ----------




> Il doit être plus bas aussi.


ça c'est sur
C'est des fauteuils de salon ça.

----------


## Darkfun

Bref ... je suis un geek    ::love::  

Nvidia surround, 3x Samsung S27A750D 3D 120HZ 27'

----------


## Obiwankenoob

L'installation est d'aussi bon goût qu'afficher la facture est de mauvais goût.

Tu as quoi comme hardware pour faire tourner ça?

----------


## Ezechiel

Carrément, afficher la facture c'est vraiment pas classe... C'est pas l'esprit du topic.

----------


## Nightwrath

Ce que je trouve curieux c'est de mettre les écrans aussi haut. 
Me souviens avoir vu que la meilleurs position est d'avoir le haut de l'écran au niveau des yeux.

----------


## GrOsBiLL45

> Ce que je trouve curieux c'est de mettre les écrans aussi haut. 
> Me souviens avoir vu que la meilleurs position est d'avoir le haut de l'écran au niveau des yeux.


C'est clair, c'est la position idéale au niveau des yeux. Ce n'est pas bon d'avoir a baisser/lever/tourner la tête.

----------


## Obiwankenoob

Il joue ptet sur une échelle?

----------


## Darkfun

La facture c'était pour déconner je vois pas ou est le blème - 

Heu vous m'avez déjà fais la remarque sur ce même topic, mais ma chaise est assez haute, je suis assez grand (1.80) et j'ai le front a hauteur de la coque du haut ;-) je me tiens droit aussi, je suis pas tout bossu  ::):  ca releve déjà de 15 cm de se tenir droit

---------- Post added at 17h40 ---------- Previous post was at 17h36 ----------




> L'installation est d'aussi bon goût qu'afficher la facture est de mauvais goût.
> 
> Tu as quoi comme hardware pour faire tourner ça?


Pour le moment:

Gtx680
i7-2600k@5.2
SSD Samsung 830 128G
2x4 G DDR 3 GSKILL 2133
Corsair 600W Gaming series

Suffisant pour FSX, Rise of Flight et Il-2 en surround...

A voir plus tard peut -être SLI gtx680 et changement d'alim...

----------


## Obiwankenoob

> La facture c'était pour déconner je vois pas ou est le blème -


Eh bien, tu postes sur un forum où il n'y a pas que des gens qui touchents des gros salaires, donc je pense que montrer une facture d'écrans à plus d'un mois de SMIC français, c'est pas vraiment classe. C'est pas passible de la peine de mort hein, mais c'est pas classe pour un sou (hoho).

----------


## Darkfun

Ba c'était vraiment pas dans cette optique là, justement, et j'ai loin d'avoir un gros salaire c'était plus pour dire je me suis fais plaisir, mais je suis ruiné même si aussi je trouvais que j'avais eu un bon prix cet écran étant vendu +550e en Belgique.

Mais après réflexion, et avec ton explication je comprends maintenant que c'était déplacé! 

L'affaire est close  :;):

----------


## Obiwankenoob

> Ba c'était vraiment pas dans cette optique là, justement, et j'ai loin d'avoir un gros salaire c'était plus pour dire je me suis fais plaisir, mais je suis ruiné même si aussi je trouvais que j'avais eu un bon prix cet écran étant vendu +550e en Belgique.
> 
> Mais après réflexion, et avec ton explication je comprends maintenant que c'était déplacé! 
> 
> L'affaire est close


Bisous.

----------


## kayl257

Alors que t'aurais posté ça dans la DDJ y'aurais eu aucun soucis...

----------


## Kecheu

En ce qui concerne la position de l'écran il est recommandé en effet d'avoir la bordure haute au niveau des yeux et d'incliner l'écran vers l'arrière, de façon à ce que la dalle soit à peu près perpendiculaire. Mais quand on joue sur trois écran il est préférable de ne pas avoir d'espace entre les espaces d'affichages, mais là la seule solution c'est de les avoir tous trois vraiment droit. Du coup pour conserver une orientation perpendiculaire du regard sur la dalle il est préférable de les réhausser, de façon à avoir les yeux au niveau du centre de la dalle. 

Je sais pas si je m'a bien fait comprendre  ::ninja::

----------


## Nightwrath

> Alors que t'aurais posté ça dans la DDJ y'aurais eu aucun soucis...


 :^_^: 
J'avoue ne pas trop piger le procès à son encontre.
Y'a des mecs qui postent des baraques dans d'autres topic et personne bronche.

----------


## Kecheu

Peut-être parce que c'est pas le sujet du topic?
(juste une idée de réponse)

----------


## M0zArT

Et que la c'est le topac des burals, donc qu'il a le droit d'avoir 1 ou 12 écrans si bon lui chante  ::ninja::

----------


## Tien 12

Ce n'est pas non plus le topic de la discussion sur ce qu'on peut mettre dans un topic ou non...  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme7383

Je suis me suis déjà fait reprendre pour un truc dans le même genre... comme si avouer qu'on a acheté un (des) trucs "chers" voulait dire qu'on touche un gros salaire  ::rolleyes:: 

A l'époque j'avais laché dans un topic que j'avais les 3 consoles et un bon pc et s'en était suivi une coulée de merde et des points d'un modo (bisous si tu te reconnais je te merde bien fort), alors que c'était à force de passer des heures comme magasinier dans une usine de décolletage en tant qu'étudiant.

Tu t'es fais plaisir avec tes écrans, tant mieux pour toi et (même pas) tant pis pour nous  :;):

----------


## Obiwankenoob

Ah mais moi je suis super content pour lui, en plus l'instal est bien propre et classe (peut-être regrouper ou masques les fils derrière?). 

C'est juste pas le topac pour montrer les photos de facture de matos, c'est le topac des burals.

----------


## Kecheu

Nan mais on le croit qu'il les a acheté, il a pas besoin de se justifier.  

Et quand on voit ça on imagine à peu près le prix que ça peut couter, et sinon on peut chercher ça sur n'importe quel vendeur en ligne. 

À la limite s'il  voulait se la péter genre il a payé 100€ pour l'ensemble et se faire insulter par tous les jaloux je comprends, mais là c'est simplement une info superflue qui n'a rien à faire dans le topac, et dont tout le monde se fout.

----------


## Anonyme2452

Comment vous vous prenez la tête pour rien.  ::XD::

----------


## M0zArT

C'est ça.

Pour la peine

----------


## L0ur5

> Comment vous vous prenez la tête pour rien.


This.

----------


## AliloH

Faudrait renommer ce topic en "topic de mon instal a 12 smic avec du sopalin sur le bural"  ::ninja:: 

remarque le "sopalin sur le bural" ca pourrait vraiment faire partie du titre du topic  ::P:

----------


## Kecheu

Ça dépend du prix du sopalin  ::ninja::

----------


## Aza

'Tain Darkfun cette intal' de fou furieux. Le triple écran ça en jette quant même. Par contre tu dois perdre en FPS grave, il doit falloir une config de dingue.

----------


## M0zArT

Vous faites une fixette sur le sopalin  ::ninja:: 

Note pour la prochaine photo de mon bural : Mettre une boite de capote King Size en évidence sur mon bural et retirer le paquet de mouchoir  ::P:

----------


## Akajouman

> Mais que vaut l'avis d'un homme qui ne sait faire la différence entre une G500 et une G400? 
> 
> (à moins que ce ne soit la vieille Mx500??)


Ça reste du logitech.  :Cigare: 

Et mon skill n'est pas top quand je reste en thumbmail pour la photo.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme7383

Mon humble instal: 



Remarquez: Pas de sopalin mais un repose-pieds custom made in Delhaize !

----------


## Obiwankenoob

T'as un autre tapis de souris au cas où tu devriendrais gaucher?

----------


## bigoud1

> Mon humble instal: 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/507...5ce00d9b96.jpg
> 
> Remarquez: Pas de sopalin mais un repose-pieds custom made in Delhaize !


 Oui mais trop propre pour être honnête  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme7383

> T'as un autre tapis de souris au cas où tu devriendrais gaucher?


En fait comme je suis ambidextre ça m'arrive de varier... puis aussi ça permet de pas saloper le verre du bureau quand j'y pose une tasse de café etc.

Un bête QCK à 10€ c'est pas la mort ;D

Sinon c'est toujours aussi propre, j'ai horreur d'avoir le bureau rempli de saloperies qui me "parasitent" (habitude prise au boulot en fait).

----------


## Obiwankenoob

> En fait comme je suis ambidextre ça m'arrive de varier... puis aussi ça permet de pas saloper le verre du bureau quand j'y pose une tasse de café etc.
> 
> Un bête QCK à 10€ c'est pas la mort ;D
> 
> Sinon c'est toujours aussi propre, j'ai horreur d'avoir le bureau rempli de saloperies qui me "parasitent" (habitude prise au boulot en fait).


Ambidextre. Vraiment vraiment ou le monde construit pour les droitiers t'as fait prendre une légère aisance pour la droite?

Perso c'est l'inverse: un bureau très mal rangé au taf. et un bureau très bien rangé à la maison.

----------


## steve zob

Y'a pas besoin d'être vraiment ambidextre pour manier une souris des deux mains. 

Je le suis pas (enfin comme tous les gauchers je suis infiniment plus habile de ma main droite que les droitiers de leur gauche, mais voilà quoi), et bien qu'utilisant ma souris à droite ça m'arrive régulièrement de changer de main pour une raison ou une autre, sans difficulté particulière.

----------


## Anonyme7383

Non vraiment ambidextre, je sais écrire aussi bien des 2 mains (même si on peut me qualifier de droitier à la base d'après mon ancien entraîneur de boxe).

----------


## KiwiX

> Eh bien, tu postes sur un forum où il n'y a pas que des gens qui touchents des gros salaires


 Mais sinon, vous pouvez aussi aller vous faire mettre, en fait. On se doute bien de la facture et on s'en bats un peu beaucoup les couilles, non ?

---------- Post added at 20h26 ---------- Previous post was at 20h25 ----------

Vous pensez aux petits africains quand vous vous tapez un double cheese ? Vous devriez arrêter de manger, tiens.

----------


## Kecheu

Et toi, tu pense aux âmes inocentes sur internet, quand tu flood et troll impunément?

----------


## M0zArT

> Y'a pas besoin d'être vraiment ambidextre pour manier une souris des deux mains. 
> 
> Je le suis pas (enfin comme tous les gauchers je suis infiniment plus habile de ma main droite que les droitiers de leur gauche, mais voilà quoi), et bien qu'utilisant ma souris à droite ça m'arrive régulièrement de changer de main pour une raison ou une autre, sans difficulté particulière.


Règle n°1 : Un bureau bien rangé au boulot c'est signe que t'a pas grand chose à foutre  ::ninja:: 
Le laisser en bordel ça fait croire que t'as plein de boulot  ::ninja:: ²

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Ma moité de bureau à l'instant, sans tricher (sinon j'aurais dégagé la pince à cheveux de Madame).



Désolé pour la photo perrave, l'appareil est perrave, la seconde moitié c'est celle de Madame, j'ai pas le recul pour le prendre en entier.  ::P:  (La pièce fait pas 1m80 entre le mur derrière mon écran et celui derrière mon dos).

----------


## Anton

Tasse Ikea/Alinea _spotted_  ::o: 

---------- Post added at 21h27 ---------- Previous post was at 21h27 ----------




> Ma moité de bureau à l'instant, sans tricher (sinon j'aurais dégagé la bouteille).


Corrigé.

----------


## Anonyme7383

> Règle n°1 : Un bureau bien rangé au boulot c'est signe que t'a pas grand chose à foutre 
> Le laisser en bordel ça fait croire que t'as plein de boulot ²


Nous en fait on a nos bureaux façon scandinave: open space (entendre, tous les jours tu cherches un bureau à squatter dans l'étage/couleur de ton département) partout.

Du coup tout le monde a des privacy filters pour surfer bosser tranquille  ::ninja::

----------


## Obiwankenoob

> Mais sinon, vous pouvez aussi aller vous faire mettre, en fait. On se doute bien de la facture et on s'en bats un peu beaucoup les couilles, non ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 20h26 ---------- Previous post was at 20h25 ----------
> 
> Vous pensez aux petits africains quand vous vous tapez un double cheese ? Vous devriez arrêter de manger, tiens.


Que tu sois pas d'accord ça te permet de pas être courtois? J'ai dis que je trouvais pas ça super classe, pas que c'était un acte répréhensible par la loi que je sache.

----------


## AliloH

Il se sent pas bien, il a plus de sopalin faut le comprendre  :Emo:

----------


## KiwiX

> Et toi, tu pense aux âmes inocentes sur internet, quand tu flood et troll impunément?


 Non mais je pense aux idiots et j'ai mal au crâne. 




> Que tu sois pas d'accord ça te permet de pas être courtois? J'ai dis que je trouvais pas ça super classe, pas que c'était un acte répréhensible par la loi que je sache.


 Oh mais je ne suis pas plus énervé que ça, rassure-toi. C'était pour l'équilibre.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ah bah si ça s'énerve même sur le topic des photos de bureau maintenant...
Y a plus d'saisons, moi j'vous l'dis.  :Emo:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> 'Tain Darkfun cette intal' de fou furieux. Le triple écran ça en jette quant même. Par contre tu dois perdre en FPS grave, il doit falloir une config de dingue.


J'ai trois écran hd et je joue sur une résolution de 6048*1080 , sur un i7 6go de ram et une 6970 tout mes jeux tournent à fond sans ramer.
La perte de fps n'est pas si grande. Bon par contre avec du surround la 3d sur du triple écran ça dois être violent!
A part Cliff of dover mais même en 800*600 fenêtré il rame ce con!

----------


## kilfou

Hum de la Westmalle.  :Bave:

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Meilleure bière toujours.

----------


## groxx

> Meilleure bière toujours.


Je n'irais pas jusque là, mais on voit que monsieur est un connaisseur.

----------


## Aza

Désolé pour la qualité médiocre 



Un nouveau fauteuil trouvé au grenier bien confortable ^^ Je ferais des photos mieux à la fin du mois quant j'aurais acheté mon écran 24"

----------


## Anonyme2452

T'es sérieux avec ta photo là ? T'as pas l'impression qu'il y a un truc qui cloche ?

----------


## Gladia

Ca penche ?

----------


## Aza

ah mince j'avais pas vu. Ca penche en effet ^^ Faut tourner la tête. Non sérieux je sais pas comment on la remet droite.

----------


## Anton

Windows > clic droit > "pivoter à droite"

 ::P:

----------


## ducon

Sauf que là, il faut pivoter à gauche (l’autre droite, quoi).

----------


## Tien 12

Et ré-uploder, of course...

----------


## Aza

C'est bon  :;):

----------


## Anton

Pas mal le PC Ironman  :tired:

----------


## JPKoffe

@GuiGui09 : Quand tu es assis en calbut sur ta chaise, avec la chaleur, est-ce que tu n'as les roubignolles qui collent à la dite chaise ?

----------


## Aza

> @GuiGui09 : Quand tu es assis en calbut sur ta chaise, avec la chaleur, est-ce que tu n'as les roubignolles qui collent à la dite chaise ?


Pas encore essayé je l'ai que depuis cet après midi xD

----------


## AliloH

Y'a pas de sopalin sur ton bural  :tired:  et tu donnes même pas le prix de ta config  :tired: ²

----------


## poseidon8500

Et c'est trop propre !  ::ninja::

----------


## Obiwankenoob

> Y'a pas de sopalin sur ton bural  et tu donnes même pas le prix de ta config ²


Pas le prix, la facture!  ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Pas encore essayé je l'ai que depuis cet après midi xD


Ben prépare toi à avoir les bonbons qui collent.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> Je n'irais pas jusque là, mais on voit que monsieur est un connaisseur.


C'est la meilleure trappiste blonde alors. 
La Westvleteren c'est overrated. :mecquiajamaiseuloccasiondenboire:

Sinon en brune, l'Orval c'est  :Bave: 

Mais le vrai connaisseur, c'est celui qui sait apprécier une Jupiler/1664 quand il fait chaud, pas celui qui se la pète en buvant de la Chimay.

----------


## Aza

Personne n'a remarqué ma magnifique choppe de bière "Les Simpson"... Je suis déçu.

----------


## Piccolafata

> Personne n'a remarqué ma magnifique choppe de bière "Les Simpson"... Je suis déçu.


En même temps, le jpeg en 256x256...

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Quelle belle choppe "Les Simpson".

(Mais la mienne est bien plus drôle).

----------


## MrShibby

Voilà mon mien.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Personne n'a remarqué ma magnifique choppe de bière "Les Simpson"... Je suis déçu.


Si mais elle est moche.
Sur la mienne c'est écrit en Allemand ça fait vrai.

---------- Post added at 17h48 ---------- Previous post was at 17h47 ----------




> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/ac59750...01d49cb095.jpg
> 
> Voilà mon mien.


Pas mal le bureau d'angle.

----------


## Aza

Très bonne instal' MrShibby ! Double écran  :B):  Fauteuil avec accoudoirs  :B): 

Sur Materiel.net j'ai trouvé ça : 


J'ai envie de me le prendre pour m'y mettre une bière au frais, au moins, pas besoin de bouger de l'ordi pour aller chercher l'apéro  :Cigare:  ::XD::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/ac59750...01d49cb095.jpg
> 
> Voilà mon mien.


C'est un bureau comme celui-là qu'il me faudrait.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Très bonne instal' MrShibby ! Double écran  Fauteuil avec accoudoirs 
> 
> Sur Materiel.net j'ai trouvé ça : 
> http://img.achetezfacile.com/photo/02552108.jpg
> 
> J'ai envie de me le prendre pour m'y mettre une bière au frais, au moins, pas besoin de bouger de l'ordi pour aller chercher l'apéro


Toi tu vas faire du gras!

----------


## JPKoffe

Ouais, dans 6 mois , on le verra sur le topic de la remise en forme.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ouais, dans 6 mois , on le verra sur le topic de la remise en forme.


Ou celui des gros!

----------


## Aza

héhéhé j'ai de la marge encore

----------


## Staga

> Très bonne instal' MrShibby ! Double écran  Fauteuil avec accoudoirs 
> 
> Sur Materiel.net j'ai trouvé ça : 
> http://img.achetezfacile.com/photo/02552108.jpg
> 
> J'ai envie de me le prendre pour m'y mettre une bière au frais, au moins, pas besoin de bouger de l'ordi pour aller chercher l'apéro


Attention, la bière doit déjà être fraîche, ça maintient au frais mais ça ne refroidit pas.


Sinon ma contribution :



L’écran sur le livre c’est pour qu’il soit à la bonne hauteur.
Sinon : Je suis pris de douleurs au poignet droit (souris) après 1h30 de jeu, je me demandais si il y’avais une solution ? Je pense que c’est la partie où est le clavier et la souris qui est trop basse. Passer par un repose poignet pour le surélever ?

----------


## Jolaventur

Le repose poignet en silicone peut aider à voir.

----------


## Staga

Ok, je vais récuperer celui du Vespula vendu avec qui est chez ma mère. En fait mon PC/écran et périphériques bouge chaque semaine, chez ma mère le repose poignet m’avait refilé une putain de tendinite mais la avant que ça ne recommence dans le cas inverse je vais le tenter.

----------


## Aza

Flash de Duchaussois est une tuerie.

----------


## Staga

Je suis en train de le lire et en effet il est bien sympa (je suis pour le moment a Katmandou premier LSD, pas de spoil  ::): ).

----------


## Genchou

Avant :


Après :


C'est un peu mieux.

----------


## Willyyy

Et tu joues avec ton PC entre les jambes ?

----------


## JPKoffe

Il n'a plus que des moignons à la place des jambes  ::sad::

----------


## Genchou

Hahaha.  :^_^: 

Effectivement le "bureau" est plutôt improvisé et du coup je suis pas assis avec l'habituelle position des jambes en dessous du bureau.
En gros sur ma chaise je suis généralement assis avec la jambe gauche repliée sous mon postérieur. La jambe droite a la place pour aller se foutre à côté du pc.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Les albums de Mike Oldfield ont disparu !  ::O:

----------


## Genchou

Ils sont toujours dans la pièce, mais ailleurs. T'inquiète pas j'écoute le Grand Mike depuis que je suis né (mon padre est un énorme fan) et je ne pourrais vivre sans avoir sa musique près de moi.  ::P:

----------


## Anton

Coupe le cordon, c'est le cas de le dire  :tired:

----------


## Genchou

Mais Mike Oldfield c'est génial.  :Emo:

----------


## Epikoienkore

Voilà.
Ou plutôt c'était, parce que bon, les derniers albums, hormis Music of the Sphere, c'est quand même un peu de la merde depuis dix ans. Par  contre jusqu'à la fin des 90's ...  :Bave:

----------


## Staga

Hop mise à jour :


Il faut vraiment que mon boitier arrive  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Epikoienkore

Il n'y a pas une clause dans la charte qui dit que les images trop gore sont interdites ?

----------


## Staga

> http://www.myfacewhen.net/uploads/21...scared-dog.jpg
> 
> Il n'y a pas une clause dans la charte qui dit que les images trop gore sont interdites ?


T’as pas vu ton avatar ?  ::P: 
Je dois avouer que la boite à chaussure est parfaite pour cet exercice !

----------


## XWolverine

> Il faut vraiment que mon boitier arrive


D'un autre côté, y'a pas meilleure ventilation de boitier  :;):

----------


## Anonyme2016

Si justement, vu que pour le coup, il n'y a aucun flux d'air, ou beaucoup plus faible que dans un boitier.

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

> Si justement, vu que pour le coup, il n'y a aucun flux d'air, ou beaucoup plus faible que dans un boitier.


Faut pas déconner, en air libre l'air chaud des composants monte sans contrainte au plafond et puis basta ?! Enfin je peux me tromper, mais ça me paraît plus qu'improbable que les t°C soient supérieures sans boitier.

----------


## Kecheu

Et bein si, si ton flux d'air à l'intérieur du boitier est bien canalysé, tu auras un meilleur refroidissement, en particulier des composants sans refroidissement actif, comme les barrettes de ram, ou bien les régulateurs de tension autour du proc. Profitant d'un flux constant, le refroidissement de ceux-cis est plus efficace que la simple convection. 

Par contre dans ce cas précis, avec le ventirad intel, il est en effet préférable de laisser le bousin à l'air libre.

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

Bien vu, j'avais pas pensé aux composants fanless qui bénéficieraient pas du flux d'air. Mea culpa  ::):

----------


## Staga

En effet, j’ai rajouté un Noctua le temps que ça reste à l’air, ça faisait une sacré source de chaleur sans ventilo devant.

Sinon Fractal Core1000 arrivé.
Un boitier un peu chiant à monter. Sinon une fois que plus rien ne bouge il est pas mal, j’ai juste mis une résistance d’un Noctua pour le ventilo en aspi sinon il est pas silencieux  :tired:

----------


## battlescorp

Salut voila je vous présente mon bureaux ,ça va il n'y pas de bordel encore .

----------


## war-p

> Salut voila je vous présente mon bureaux ,ça va il n'y pas de bordel encore .
> http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg198...pg&res=landing


Le fusil, c'est parce que t'es corse?

----------


## blork

> Le fusil, c'est parce que t'es corse?


excellent.

----------


## Dodai

Bonjour, ma petite contribution (en espérant que le système de pièces jointes ne va pas bugger).

Pièce jointe 5463

----------


## poseidon8500

C'est trop propre !

C'est également valable pour battlescorp ...

 ::P: 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Dodai

normalement y a des peaux de bananes et des sachet de biscuits vide (on peus voir le cadavre d'une des boites de biscuit en question à coté de la télé) et je pense même qu'on peus en voir d'autre en bas un peu à droite à coté de la chaise), sans oublier derrière l'écran  ::P: .

----------


## battlescorp

> Le fusil, c'est parce que t'es corse?


Non c'est une carabine a air comprimer pour le fun ! :^_^: 

et pour les mouches.

il y a  aussi le petit bureaux  de ma fille.

Voila le petit bureaux de ma fille

une table de cuisine un peux personnalisé

----------


## Kecheu

:Gerbe: 



Elle est pas trop jeune pour avoir son propre pc?

----------


## tompalmer

> Elle est pas trop jeune pour avoir son propre pc?


Si ça se trouve elle a 22 ans et de gros problèmes

----------


## battlescorp

Oui 6ans c'est juste pour voir ces filmes préféré, et le wifi est couper pour ce shuttle , elle a déja fait une salle d'entrainement sur counter strike

----------


## Darkfun

Petite mise à jour de mon bural & de ma config avec mise à la bonne hauteur (suivant les conseils reçus ici-même, c'est vrai qu'ils étaient trop haut), le bon recul et le bon angle de mes écrans et passage d'une GTX 680 à CFX MSI 7970 Lightning. Du coup 3x120hz en displayport avant j'étais limité à du 60Hz  avec la GTX680.


Février



Juillet


Septembre

----------


## Anonyme2452

T'as oublié la facture.  ::ninja::

----------


## Akajouman

Tu prends ça en photo avec un iPad ?  :tired: 

(On te voit dans l'écran de droite, sympa la chemise.  ::ninja::  :LesExperts ::):

----------


## Darkfun

> T'as oublié la facture.


J'ai retenu la leçon, on dirait ;-)

Wé déso pour la qualitée pourrie

sinon : 

Le celibat ça a aussi du bon, on peut faire preuve de gout douteux et foutre des pc partout :

Salon (fractal R3 ) 


Cuisine (portable) + 22' ( j'aime bien cuisiner avec le JT)

----------


## Aza

Darkfun balèze ton instal' O_O L'espece de mini clavier à coté du vrai clavier c'est quoi ? C'est pour jouer je suppose ? Ça vaut quoi ? Le petit écran dessus il sert à quoi ?

----------


## Daedaal

Le keypad dans ses premières images est un logitech G13.



Grosso-merdo c'est un clavier additionnel rétro-éclairé avec des couleurs customisables par appli et dont les touches sont entièrement configurables (4 mapping de toutes les touches par jeu). C'est loin d'être dégueu à utiliser. Et même assez confortable.

L'écran (monochrome) permet -selon les applis/jeux installés- d'afficher des infos in-game ou d'autres trucs sans intérêt  ::P: .

Sur le mien, j'ai par défaut des infos système (date/heure/chrono/occupation proco/débit réseau...), et quand un jeu a un panel intégré, il switche automatiquement. Par ex. sur Civ V, tu as l'affichage de certaines infos sur tes villes/concurrents.


A mon sens c'est un bon complément à un clavier classieux comme l'illuminated, puisqu'il permet d'éviter le problème de ghosting et évite l'usure prématurée de ZQSD...

----------


## Darkfun

C'est un G13, l'écran affiche ce que tu veux (RSS, monitoring, etc. ça tient plus du gadget) je l'utilise car avant j'utilisais un vieux clavier et je jouais avec les flèches, une sale habitude que j'ai jamais réussi a retirer mais pour compenser l'espacement entre les flèches et la touche maj, ctrl de mon nouveau clavier il me fallait un truc sans espace  :;): 

et je joue avec les touches g17,20,21 et 22

----------


## Tao

Ouahhh darkfun !!!! belle instal !!  ::):

----------


## Kecheu

Il te manque plus que le volant pour compléter la panoplie du parfait petit célibataire  ::lol::  

Et au passage, c'est pas le topic des boitiers ni des Cg ici  ::ninja::

----------


## battlescorp

o
Oui c'est clair que dire de plus le top du top.

ça serais bien de voir des bureaux fais maison ça donne pas mal d'idée .

----------


## Aza

Ok merci pour les infos ça à l'air pas mal mais trop cher pour moi. Je le vois vers les 80e...

Darkfun avec une instal' pareille, je sortirais plus de chez moi, t'étonne pas de pas trouver de meuf xD

----------


## Epikoienkore

Plutôt 70 voir en dessous chez Amazon, et franchement c'est un des meilleurs investissements typés "gamer" que j'ai pu réaliser. De surcroit on peut l'utiliser pour bien d'autres choses : je n'ai pas trop de place sur le bureau et lorsque de je veux utiliser mon clavier maître pour m'amuser sous Live je n'ai plus la place de poser mon clavier informatique ; par contre le G13, lui, trouve sans problème sa place à côté de l'Edirol, j'ai donc une programmation spécifique "musique" sur laquelle on trouve toutes les touches utiles genre "espace" "backspace" "CtrlC" "CtrlV" "CtrlX" "Enter" "Esc" "Tab" "Shift" etc... Extrêmement pratique pour le coup !

En plus les pilotes sont tous légers et simples à utiliser, ce qui nous change  :;): 

Nan vraiment, le G13 c'est le bien !

----------


## Darkfun

C'est vrai que pour une fois que la programmation est simple pas comme sur certains autre périphs  :tired:

----------


## Aza

Mon instal' avec mon nouvel écran 24"  :B):

----------


## Cult

Boitier assorti au fauteuil. 
La classe.

----------


## florent8586

moi j'ai pas de bureau  ::(:  et pas de pc fixe  ::(:

----------


## Darkfun

J'ai parfait mon kit de célibataire avec un volant  ::O:

----------


## Akajouman

Ah ouais, quand même. 

 ::wub:: 

Et bien joué la retouche ingame qui rend la scène dans le prolongement des trois écrans agréable : on ne voit même plus le bezel des écrans.  ::O:

----------


## ducon

> J'ai parfait mon kit de célibataire avec un volant

----------


## Woodywood

Woaw chez Darkfun c'est la Nasa !   :;):   ::lol::

----------


## Kecheu

> J'ai parfait mon kit de célibataire avec un volant 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/75f...4658f607a2.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0b0...0aafb20be4.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c09...9f5f188773.jpg


Je vois que tu as honoré mon conseil  :;): 


Maintenant l'étape suivant, c'est la poupée en silicone  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkfun

Déso, mais ça j'ai déjà!

----------


## Nazedaq

> J'ai parfait mon kit de célibataire avec un volant


Woputaing  ::O: 

Par contre, ta webcam est ridicule...on dirait un bouton d'acné.  ::P:

----------


## Darkfun

Track IR  :;):

----------


## Nazedaq

Oups...

----------


## AliloH

T'a oublié de mettre la facture  :Emo: 



 ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme2452

> T'a oublié de mettre la facture


Déjà faite.  :tired:

----------


## Darkfun

> T'a oublié de mettre la facture


Wé je te prie de m'excuser  :;):

----------


## Anonyme7383

Ouh à l'inno en plus !

----------


## galoustic

Après 3h30 de ménage intensif :



 :Cigare:

----------


## Avathar

:tired: 

 :tired: 


 :tired: 



 ::o:

----------


## galoustic

C'est du savon liquide, goût Rhubarbe Vanille - Super U, je m'en suis servi pour nettoyer sol, bureau et table basse...  :tired: 

Vieux ou jeune pervers.

----------


## smokytoks

> Après 3h30 de ménage intensif :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e4f...ddef18de34.jpg


 ::O: 

C'est le même appart ?  :tired: 



 ::ninja::

----------


## galoustic

Ouais pour le coup je me demande pourquoi j'ai attendu plus d'un an avant d'aménager...  :^_^:

----------


## Rom1

Ukulélé + OCB... Hippie detecté  ::o:

----------


## Chocolouf

Deezer, goût de chiottes en streaming audio. Par contre ton bureau est génial avec le renfoncement pour toi.

----------


## Kecheu

> Par contre ton bureau est génial avec le renfoncement pour toi


Ah ça, se moquer des gros sur internet c'est facile!!  ::ninja::  




Mais, sinon, t'as deux bras droits?

----------


## Chocolouf

Il est pas gros le Galou voyons...

----------


## galoustic

Je passe en ce moment en dessous des 70 Kgs pour 1m78cm  :Cigare:

----------


## Epikoienkore

Je suis jaloux ! Moi c'est l'inverse, en deux ans, pour 1.80 je suis passé de 70/72 kgs à 82...  ::sad::

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

Pourquoi ta boite de kleenex (super U  :tired: ) est sous la table basse et pas sur le bureau ?  :tired:

----------


## Aza

On vois pas le pc dommage. On à flag le paquet de Kleenex.

----------


## Nazedaq

> Pourquoi ta boite de kleenex (super U ) est sous la table basse et pas sur le bureau ?


Il doit être en couple, sûrement...seuls les célibataires ont les kleenex sur le bureau non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme7383

> Il doit être en couple, sûrement...seuls les célibataires ont les kleenex sur le bureau non ?


Et en couple tu fais comment pour lui nettoyer le visage alors?  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Et en couple tu fais comment pour lui nettoyer le visage alors?


Elle a une langue, elle se démerde  ::ninja::

----------


## galoustic

:^_^:  j'aime cette communauté.

----------


## Nazedaq

> Elle a une langue, elle se démerde


Ouaip, faut pas laisser s'avarier les protéines...

----------


## Epikoienkore

> j'aime cette communauté.


La geek tu veux dire ?

----------


## Anonyme2452

Non, celle des célibataires pour pas dire pu......

----------


## Epikoienkore

Pubères ?

----------


## Nazedaq

Pull-overs ?

----------


## Flad

Ben non, pu comme dans "fi de pu".

----------


## Anonyme2452

Je vous laisse choisir.  :;):

----------


## Anonyme7383

Comme si c'était que les pubères qui rêvaient d'un petit salissage de cheveux/masque anti-rides de temps en temps  ::P:

----------


## galoustic

> La geek tu veux dire ?

----------


## Narm

Quand j'étais ado, je rêvais d'avoir un pc dans ma chambre... le résultat 10 ans plus tard !  (qualité téléphone portable)  ::ninja::

----------


## Obiwankenoob

Mais, mais, c'est le bordel! Va ranger ta chambre!

----------


## Darkfun

C'est encore moa

----------


## Izual

Ce bureau  ::o: 

Avec ça tu peux créer ta propre société de vidéo surveillance, t'as déjà la partie récepteurs  :^_^:

----------


## blork

vu son emplacement, faut acheter le dvd feux de cheminée 2h pour la TV !

----------


## Darkfun

Nouveau clavier, j'ai pas la facture, je vous merde! (...)  ::):

----------


## xexes

Tssss, boire de la despérado en Belgique, quelle tristesse ::O:

----------


## ducon

> Nouveau clavier, j'ai pas la facture, je vous merde! (...)


Okaaaayyyy !

----------


## Darkfun

> Tssss, boire de la despérado en Belgique, quelle tristesse



Bisous

----------


## KiwiX

Nice, tout ça. T'es célibataire, non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkfun

> Nice, tout *sa*. T'es célibataire, non ?


*ça* se voit tant que *ça?*

j'ai quand même des tomates dans le frigo, merde!

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Tssss, boire de la despérado, quelle tristesse



Fixed.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Nouveau clavier, j'ai pas la facture, je vous merde! (...) 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e6d...af4c51dce5.jpg


Je vais poser une question con : comment tu fais pour que ton fond d'écran s'étale sur tes 3 moniteurs ? Je n'y arrive pas avec mes 15 2 moniteurs : le fond d'écran se duplique. Je n'ai pas trouvé l'option dans Windows 7.

----------


## Darkfun

> Je vais poser une question con : comment tu fais pour que ton fond d'écran s'étale sur tes 3 moniteurs ? Je n'y arrive pas avec mes 15 2 moniteurs : le fond d'écran se duplique. Je n'ai pas trouvé l'option dans Windows 7.



Ultramon http://www.realtimesoft.com/ultramon/

----------


## Bigju

> Je vais poser une question con : comment tu fais pour que ton fond d'écran s'étale sur tes 3 moniteurs ? Je n'y arrive pas avec mes 15 2 moniteurs : le fond d'écran se duplique. Je n'ai pas trouvé l'option dans Windows 7.


Si ton wall fait exactement la taille de la résolution combinée des deux écrans, tu as juste à l'afficher en "Mosaïque".

----------


## hiubik

> *ça* se voit tant que *ça?*
> 
> j'ai quand même des tomates dans le frigo, merde!



Avec une nana, c'est pas le combo clavier souris que t'aurais sur la table basse, mais une bougie ou autre connerie de pot pourri  ::):

----------


## orime

Tu as 2 webcams Darkfun ?

----------


## Shapa

Pour la 3D  ::ninja::

----------


## Traum

Ouais, une pour les conversations Skype, l'autre pour les lives payants.

----------


## Syntaxerror

C'est pas une webcam à gauche...

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Ultramon http://www.realtimesoft.com/ultramon/


Ah c'est un truc à rajouter. Je m'en doutais remarque, vu que quand j'avais cherché des solutions, je n'étais tombé que sur ce genre de trucs.
Merci quand même !




> Si ton wall fait exactement la taille de la résolution combinée des deux écrans, tu as juste à l'afficher en "Mosaïque".


Mais cet homme est un génie ! C'est tout bête en fait !
Sauf que je crois que j'avais essayé et qu'il faisait une mosaïque sur les 2 écrans, séparément (et ça rendait tout moche).
Mais pour le coup tu me mets le doute et je vais retenter ! Merci !

C'est quand même d'autant plus con que l'économiseur d'écran, lui, est bien étalé sur les 2 écrans... Comme quoi Windows les gère bien, mais pas pour l'image de fond...

----------


## t4nk

> C'est pas une webcam à gauche...


Confirmage, ça a bien l'air d'être un TrackIR.

----------


## JPKoffe

Je remarque que le frigo est vide, y a que dalle à bouffer.  ::o:

----------


## Darkfun

C'est bien un track IR, frigo vide = lendemain de soirée, fallait de la place pour les bières :-)

----------


## Jolaventur

> j'ai quand même des tomates dans le frigo, merde!


Depuis quand les tomates ça pousse en sachet plastique?
Essaye pas de nous embrouiller.

C'est triste de foutre autant de pognon dans son install et de pas avoir une chaise convenable.

----------


## orime

> Confirmage, ça a bien l'air d'être un TrackIR.


Merci, je trouvais ça louche quand même  ::P: .

----------


## Darkfun

Y a que moi qui poste sur ce topic? 

Nouvelle installe HC/HTCP dans le salon du coup mon bureau gagne un 5.1 Z906 











je cherche d'urgence un dépanneur en cable management  :tired:

----------


## ducon

> Y a que moi qui poste sur ce topic?


On ne change pas tous les jours notre bouzin.  :;): 




> je cherche d'urgence un dépanneur en cable management


Achète le hors-série hardouère, et fissa.

----------


## Darkfun

http://www.canardpc.com/img/couv/couv_HWHS_01.jpg

Celui là ? Y a un dossier sur le rangement de cables?  ::O:

----------


## Pontifex

Non, faut le Hardware n° 14 (plus disponible en kiosque, seulement via le site)

----------


## ducon

Il y a un coin dans le hors-série sur les câbles dans la paycay, pour les autres c’est en effet dans le 14.

----------


## Hellzed

Un peu petit Darkfun ton écran de salon.

----------


## Darkfun

> Un peu petit Darkfun ton écran de salon.


Je sens une pointe de moquerie, cependant "Et D.ieu créa le meuble à roulette"





2 mètres 20 pour les blurays, 4 mètres pour la SD, 40'

----------


## Anton

Très épuré, très classe, très fonctionnel tout ça.

Reste plus qu'à emballer maintenant  ::trollface::

----------


## Hellzed

Ahh si tu peux le rapprocher, c'est mieux. Parce que sans rire 40' ça me paraissait petit au vu du reste de ton installation.
Par contre la cheminée bouchée c'est d'un gâchis !

----------


## xexes

> Par contre la cheminée bouchée c'est d'un gâchis !


C'est classique à bruxelles , les cheminées sont souvent bouchés et transformé en autre chose (j'en ai vu beaucoup avec des radiateur dans le logement)

----------


## dglacet

Voici mon foutoir à moi qui, pour une fois, est à peu près rangé... hormis les équipements du boulot qui traînent^^

----------


## Aza

Tu es gendarme ? Faites gaffe les gars !!! Un Canard Gendarme !!!

----------


## r4z0r

CPC toujours sous la main

----------


## BentheXIII

J'avais vu passer un lien vers un site proposant de jolis écorchés d'avions de combat comme wallpapers. Quelqu'un saurait de quel site il s'agit? 
Merci !

----------


## El_Morbach

Désolé pour les vieux caleçons dans le panier à linge...

Bon j'ai essayé de faire un peu de cable management derrière le bureau pour faire un peu plus clean, ça vaut ce que ça vaut...

----------


## blork

je garde l'idée des prises collées en hauteur.. Top pour le ménage. Et je t'offre un conseil pour ton câblage du netgear : vire l'étiquette code barre, et mets des colliers noirs. Ce sera plus discret.

----------


## El_Morbach

Pour le bloc multiprise, du scotch double face et c'est parti.
Pour le Netgear oui je sais, en fait je n'ai pu trouver que des serre cables blancs dans le magasin où je suis passé et ils étaient en promo, je me suis dis que ça dépannerai bien en attendant. A vrai dire j'aurais aimé trouver un meilleur endroit pour le caser cet engin histoire de pas avoir des cables tendus en hauteur mais ils sont tellement courts que branchés dans le FT02 je peux difficilement le poser sur la surface du bureau.
Par contre je remercie le gars qui a inventé la gaine noire pour ranger et cacher tous les cables qui sortent du PC ensemble.

----------


## blork

Mais c'est quoi en fait ce truc Netgear?

----------


## El_Morbach

Ben en fait voila ce que c'est : http://www.generation-nt.com/test-ne...1164811-1.html

Mais je l'utilise surtout comme adaptateur wifi, je vis en coloc et je peux difficilement imposer 30m de cable réseau qui trainent à mes coloc pour atteindre le routeur, ensuite les cartes avec antenne logent difficilement dans un boitier comme le Fortress FT02 en raison de l'agencement si particulier.

----------


## blork

et t es forcé de l'accroché en plein milieu?

----------


## t4nk

Pour une bonne réception, sûrement oui.

----------


## blork

ouais, enfin, là il est entre un pc, une enceinte et un écran...je me demandais si il 'y avait pas une place plus stratégique avec réception et discrétion possible

----------


## t4nk

Là par contre je suis d'accord ! ::P:

----------


## ducon

> Mais c'est quoi en fait ce truc Netgear?


Probablement un euphoniseur à ouifi.

----------


## cailloux

ça manque de paquet de kleenex.

----------


## Tien 12

C'est quoi la marque des enceintes ?

----------


## t4nk

> ça manque de paquet de kleenex.


Le capot made in les années 80 pour protéger le clavier de la poussière devrait pourtant te mettre le puce à l'oreille.

----------


## Molina

[IMG][/IMG]

J'ose pas mettre la facture il y aurait trop de jaloux.

----------


## El_Morbach

> et t es forcé de l'accroché en plein milieu?





> ouais, enfin, là il est entre un pc, une enceinte et un écran...je me demandais si il 'y avait pas une place plus stratégique avec réception et discrétion possible


C'est vrai que je pourrai essayer de le coller au mur derrière le PC pour un peu plus de discrétion, à la base je voulais le caser sur la surface du bureau derrière l'enceinte mais les cables sont un peu courts pour qu'il reste bien à plat et mon scotch double face ne colle pas sur la surface de ce bureau...




> Pour une bonne réception, sûrement oui.


J'ai fait le choix de ce récepteur car les cartes PCI ont généralement antenne qui se retrouverait sous le capot du FT02 et j'avais peur que ça n'affecte la réception sans compter qu'il n'y a que 7 cm d'espace entre le slot et le capot. Idem pour les récepteurs en forme de clé USB, en les laissant sous le capot j'avais peur que ça ne pénalise la réception.




> ça manque de paquet de kleenex.


A ton avis pourquoi je garde le panier à linge plein de vieux caleçons à portée de main?  ::ninja::  Je fais des économies sur les paquets de Kleenex.




> C'est quoi la marque des enceintes ?


Ce sont des Swan M50W, j'ai pas l'impression qu'elles soient facilement trouvables en France (je suis en Australie), mais ce sont assurément les meilleurs enceintes PC que j'ai jamais eu. Pas saturées en basse, les médiums sont extrêmement clairs et précis... Couplées avec une Xonar Essence STX c'est vraiment le pied.  :B): 
http://www.swanspeaker.com/product/htm/view.asp?id=443




> Le capot made in les années 80 pour protéger le clavier de la poussière devrait pourtant te mettre le puce à l'oreille.


Ouais en fait il était fourni avec le clavier donc je me suis dit autant l'utiliser même si ça fait pas forcément trop classe.

----------


## Grokararma

> J'ose pas mettre la facture il y aurait trop de jaloux.


Enfin un gars qui organise son espace comme moi.  ::):

----------


## El_Morbach

Voila, en le foutant sur le mur derrière et en y collant des serre-cables noirs. En fait je l'ai même collé un peu plus bas que sur la photo au final.

----------


## xexes

> J'ose pas mettre la facture il y aurait trop de jaloux.


Vu l'appart avec la cheminée comblée et les syllabus je parie sur un étudiant bruxellois  ::):

----------


## t4nk

> Enfin un gars qui organise son espace comme moi.


Ça fait du bien de se sentir moins seul au milieu de tous ces psychopathes chirurgiens, hein ?  :Emo:

----------


## blork

> Voila, en le foutant sur le mur derrière et en y collant des serre-cables noirs. En fait je l'ai même collé un peu plus bas que sur la photo au final.
> 
> http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/7901/pic15p.jpg


et le câblage peut pas passer dans la gaine?

----------


## Freakazoid

> J'ose pas mettre la facture il y aurait trop de jaloux.


La facture des clopes ? Les Dunhill international ne sont pas les moins chères effectivement.

----------


## KiwiX

> http://<a href="http://tof.canardpc....5e.jpg</a></a>
> 
> J'ose pas mettre la facture il y aurait trop de jaloux.


 Ce merdier.  ::O:

----------


## perverpepere

> Ce merdier.


 :tired: 
Moi j'le trouve très bien rangé son bureau, t'es sur que t'es pas un petit peu maniaque?

----------


## Anonyme2016

Maniaque non, en couple surement  :;): .

----------


## Tien 12

> ...
> Ce sont des Swan M50W, j'ai pas l'impression qu'elles soient facilement trouvables en France (je suis en Australie), mais ce sont assurément les meilleurs enceintes PC que j'ai jamais eu. Pas saturées en basse, les médiums sont extrêmement clairs et précis... Couplées avec une Xonar Essence STX c'est vraiment le pied. 
> http://www.swanspeaker.com/product/htm/view.asp?id=443
> ...


J’eus cru vite fait que ce furent des Cabasse MC 40 miniature. :maitredelaconjugaison...oupas:

En tout cas, elles sont bien classe.  :;):

----------


## Grokararma

> Ça fait du bien de se sentir moins seul au milieu de tous ces psychopathes chirurgiens, hein ?


M'en parle pas. Là par exemple, je savais que les timbres étaient sous le chéquier lui même sous une pile de tickets de caisse cachés par une bombe Raid. Ces gens n'ont tout simplement aucun sens de l'orientation bureautique.

----------


## Jolaventur

> http://<a href="http://tof.canardpc....5e.jpg</a></a>
> 
> J'ose pas mettre la facture il y aurait trop de jaloux.


J'aime bien la table basse en verre.

----------


## blork

Bon, pour rappel, j'avais ça :

mais j'avais dit sur ce topic que je prévoyais autre chose (http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/15...=1#post4564093)

Vu le niveau, j'ai du taper fort. C'est du homemade. 2 jour de taff, conception par ordinateur, étude fonctionnelle, test de résistance poussé, aucun câble au sol. Et même si on ne le voit pas, es 3 faces ne sont pas percées, tout tient par des ferrures d'assemblages et des chevilles tourillons. Entièrement démontable. 45 kilos de bois, et 20 kilos de verre.

Place au toffs :

----------


## Anonyme871

Sympa mais pourquoi se faire chier à monter un bureau sois-même sans prévoir de quoi isoler un peu les enceintes du parquet ?

----------


## t4nk

> Vu le niveau, j'ai du taper fort.


Du très chouette boulot.

----------


## blork

> Sympa mais pourquoi se faire chier à monter un bureau sois-même sans prévoir de quoi isoler un peu les enceintes du parquet ?


Pourquoi les isoler?

Ah oui, j'ai prévu un peu de tableau ou quelque chose, car là ça fait un peu psycho super ordonné

----------


## MegABiloU

> Voila, en le foutant sur le mur derrière et en y collant des serre-cables noirs. En fait je l'ai même collé un peu plus bas que sur la photo au final.
> 
> http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/7901/pic15p.jpg


Pour finir au niveau de la discrétion il ne te reste plus qu'a repeindre ton mur en noir et ce sera parfait.

----------


## blork

> Pour finir au niveau de la discrétion il ne te reste plus qu'a repeindre don mur en noir et ce sera parfait.


Roh non,déjà que j'ai peints la pièce en blanc, jvais pas y faire une tâche en noir. avec le fauteuil, ça se voit quasiment pas, donc je pense que je vais m’accommoder de ce défaut.
En revanche, ce fut jouissif l'installation et le câblage. Voir tous les éléments qui rentrent nickel et tous les câbles qui disparaissent. Reste juste la borne wifi que je n'ai pas encore branchée.

----------


## AttilaLeHein

Comment tu as fait pour planquer les câbles?

----------


## blork

Tout le câblage électrique est derrière le pc/enceinte, et comme c'est réglé au cm près on voit pas. De plus j'ai des trous entre les étages pour passer les câbles.

----------


## Erlikhan

Beau boulot en tout cas !!  ::love::

----------


## MegABiloU

Tu pleurerais si tu voyais mon installation !  ::wub::

----------


## blork

> Tu pleurerais si tu voyais mon installation !


pourquoi?

----------


## MegABiloU

c'est tout l'inverse de la tienne   ::):  finalement je suis complètement jaloux de la tienne 
(attention ne pas citer hors contexte)

----------


## blork

bin avant j'étais pas mal bordélique.. mais vu la galère pour le ménage, j'ai petit à petit optimisé. Déjà pour les câbles, rien que les gaines, ça fait de la magie. Tu fourres tout dedans et hop. 

C'est aussi mon 4ème vrai bureau pour pc que j'ai, donc forcément expérience++

----------


## MegABiloU

faire le ménage?

----------


## blork

> faire le ménage?


Ca peut paraitre useless au début, mais en fait faut le voir comme investissement. En solo, tu optimises après ton espace de vie et ton temps, sans compter que le charisme monte automatiquement, et en couple, au lieu de se reposer sur sa moitié, tu lui libères du temps pour des moments à 2 plus fun (par fun, je vous laisse imaginer ce que bon vous semble).

Voui voui, ça peut être payant du coup.

----------


## MegABiloU

Elle habite loin ça me laisse le temps de nettoyer vite fait mais sans trop me prendre la tête.

----------


## johnclaude

Vous me motivez un peu, surtout blork et son installation à la rigueur suisse/germanique/n

Spoiler Alert! 


on rien


Le changement dans mon bural c'est maintenant bientôt

----------


## blork

En revanche, y en a qui ont des bureaux en verre avec volant? Parce que là, du coup je doute pour la possibilité de l'installer. Le dessin est fait sur un feuille sous le verre, donc si je prends dessus, je l'abime... et sur la tablette, ca risque de bouger.

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

> En revanche, y en a qui ont des bureaux en verre avec volant? Parce que là, du coup je doute pour la possibilité de l'installer. Le dessin est fait sur un feuille sous le verre, donc si je prends dessus, je l'abime... et sur la tablette, ca risque de bouger.


J'ai un bureau en verre depuis 5 ans, mais pas de volant. Je comprends pas trop ton histoire de dessin par contre... En tout cas je peux te dire que si tu crains d'abîmer le bural en verre en y fixant un volant de jeu, je doute que ça raye le verre... (au vu de ce qu'a pris mon bureau et de son état 5 ans après)

----------


## Anonyme871

> Pourquoi les isoler?


Bha pour éviter que le son se propage directement dans le sol et les murs histoire de limiter les vibrations. Quand tu peux, tu évites de coller des enceintes directement contre un mur ou à même le sol. Enfin c'est comme ça que je le vois.

----------


## blork

> Bha pour éviter que le son se propage directement dans le sol et les murs histoire de limiter les vibrations. Quand tu peux, tu évites de coller des enceintes directement contre un mur ou à même le sol. Enfin c'est comme ça que je le vois.


bin en fait, sous le parquet, y a de la mousse isolante, puis 8 cm de béton, puis de la terre, de la terre et de la terre... donc les vibrations et le son chez le voisin, y a pas de soucis. Coté acoustique, je sais pas si ça joue.

Pour le bureau en verre, en fait, le motif est une feuille de papier ou je ne sais quelle matière, donc la prise en sandwich pourrait griffer le papier et faire un trou dans le motif... au pire je me bricolerai une cale avec du feutre dessus.

gaffe avec le verre, c'est violent pour les souris .... la G700 est out, seul l'anywhere s'en sort.

----------


## Anonyme2452

Si c'est pas des enceintes de merde et que le sol est droit, il n'y a pas de raison que ça vibre et pour le caisson, au contraire, c'est conseillé de le mettre par terre.

----------


## MegABiloU

Photos incoming, préparez les sacs à vomir!!! :Gerbe: 

Le pc et la TV :









Le laptop qui sert de serveur Teamspeak.




Ca me fait un peu penser aux bouquins "Ou est Charlie" ou on trouve des trucs a la con un peu partout sur l'image  ::):

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

@Blork : ah ok je vois de quoi tu parles maintenant, j'avais pas fait gaffe au motif sur ta photo !
Pour le protéger tu peux plaquer sur les "machoires" du volant une mousse genre tapis de sol en moins épais, et l'accrocher avec un bon élastique ? Après je crains que dans ta pièce ça fasse tache  ::P: 

Sinon en souris verre-ready y'a la MX Performance qui passe bien (double capteur laser bidule, je l'ai et ça passe nickel sauf peut-être en terme de précision quand je zoome à fond sur world of tanks... oups raté  ::(: )

----------


## xexes

Ou tu ressors un tapis de souris:D

@MegABiloU  :Une seule solution: le feu ,un grand feu !

----------


## t4nk

> Photos incoming, préparez les sacs à vomir!!!


Ils ont une drôle de touche tes poivrons.









Ça a pas l'air d'être une piaule CROUS alors que ça en a les dimensions.

----------


## MegABiloU

ce sont des tomates  ::): 

31m² + 21m² de terrasse au rdc  ::):

----------


## t4nk

Chez "l'habitant" ? Ou en coloc ? En fait, c'est le café et le sucre qui me font me poser ces questions. "Pourquoi une telle concentration dans la chambre qui peine à atteindre les 10m² alors que t'as trois fois plus de surface ?"

----------


## smokytoks

> Photos incoming, préparez les sacs à vomir!!!
> 
> Le pc et la TV :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/0tX999h.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/PnnUg61.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/l0Ud0Dd.jpg
> ...


C'est quand je vois ce genre de photos que je m'aperçois que j'ai vraiment vieilli : je pourrais plus vivre comme ça...

Même sans prendre en compte madame et la petiote...

Là, j'ai juste envie de te gueuler : "Mais range ta chambre, bordel !"

----------


## MegABiloU

> Chez "l'habitant" ? Ou en coloc ? En fait, c'est le café et le sucre qui me font me poser ces questions. "Pourquoi une telle concentration dans la chambre qui peine à atteindre les 10m² alors que t'as trois fois plus de surface ?"


ya plus de place sur la table du salon ni sur le bureau ni dans l évier.

Je suis  locataire tout seul.

----------


## sosoran

Moi j'aime bien cette chambre  ::ninja::  sauf au niveau de l'écran: vu la position du clavier, tu es trop proche de l'écran à mon gout,

----------


## MegABiloU

> Moi j'aime bien cette chambre  sauf au niveau de l'écran: vu la position du clavier, tu es trop proche de l'écran à mon gout,


no mon clavier je le met sur mes genoux, je joue à plus de 1 m de distance en général je remet le clic clac en mode canapé 
d'ailleurs c'est vachement bien le casque sans fil pour ça  ::):

----------


## t4nk

> ya plus de place sur la table du salon ni sur le bureau ni dans l évier.
> 
> Je suis  locataire tout seul.


Wouha, t'es pire que moi. 


Au moins mon PC est dans le "salon".  ::ninja::

----------


## MegABiloU

il l'était a l'époque à l'emplacement ou il y a le portable mais c'est à coté de la fenêtre avec la circulation d'air pour la vmc du coup il fait trop froid pis ça m'évite un déplacement jusqu'au lit.

----------


## AliloH

J'adore ton installation, particulièrement le DD qui traine par terre relié a l'UC juste par un cable SATA, y'a du level la, ca me rapelle quand j'avais mis mon lit sous mon bureau pour surfer et jouer alongé  :Cigare: 




> pis ca m'évite un déplacement jusqu'au lit.


Tu m'a tué la  :^_^:

----------


## Anton

> Photos incoming, préparez les sacs à vomir!!!
> 
> Le pc et la TV :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/0tX999h.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/PnnUg61.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/l0Ud0Dd.jpg
> ...


Jésus.

----------


## MegABiloU

> je cherche d'urgence un dépanneur en cable management


http://www.reddit.com/r/cableporn

----------


## En sursis

"ya plus de place sur la table du salon ni sur le bureau ni dans l évier.

Je suis locataire tout seul. "
tu m'étonnes.   ::):

----------


## blork

Ah ouais, quand même MegaBilou... Y a pas une canette qui traine au sol??

Bon une autre toff plus claire du bureau où on voit les défauts :
- le câble enceinte au sol (mais il va disparaitre)
- une enveloppe qui traine
- le câble montant à droite (un cache à trouver)
- le câble qui sort à droite de l'ampl sert pour le netbook qui a sa pochette à gauche.
- la sortie bass reflex de l'enceinte droite est légèrement déboitée
- le câble blanc qui passe en bas à droite est le rj45 pour le net, il viendra par le mur derrière à terme. 
Sinon les vrais défaut pour l'instant :
- la tablette est un poil haute.  je l'ai pas fait assez profonde pour reposer tout le bras dessus, et les fauteuils avec accoudoir montent pas assez haut pour prendre le relais (il faudra peut être que je la refasse un jour)
- le switch et la borne wifi chauffent un peu (ils sont sous le netbook dans l'alcôve).  je les ai espacé et sur élevé pour un meilleur refroidissement. Le refroidissement n'est pas optimal : le pc s'en sort nickel, l'ampli sait faire avec par sa conception, mais le povre switch prend tout dans la tête (remonté par les câbles, et il est dans un cul de sac thermique)
- les rails blancs, à voir si je les change ou peint en noir.

----------


## MegABiloU

Je vais commencer à faire un peu de ménage ce soir : le gros sac poubelle est déja sorti  ::): 
avec un peu de chance je retrouverais mon cable de telephone portable perdu dans le vortex  ::P:

----------


## La Mimolette

T'es courageux de vivre dans ce bordel, j'avais un colloc qui vivait comme ça, j'ai pas tenu la longueur. Par contre j'aime beaucoup tes Mylittlepony, ça rajoute un charme à l'ensemble.
Mais en attendant, tu veux pas nous faire visiter les pièces voisines? Je suis sur que la cuisine doit être un sacré morceau. :D

edit : Même si j'estime qu'être bordelique c'est une belle preuve de créativité.

----------


## blork

Bon après, selon la place, des fois ça finit toujours en bordel si on peut pas ranger quelque-part. En revanche, pour la cuisine, c'est pas déjà sur les photos, y a la farine, la planche à découper, etc ... XD

----------


## MegABiloU

> T'es courageux de vivre dans ce bordel, j'avais un colloc qui vivait comme ça, j'ai pas tenu la longueur. Par contre j'aime beaucoup tes Mylittlepony, ça rajoute un charme à l'ensemble.
> Mais en attendant, tu veux pas nous faire visiter les pièces voisines? Je suis sur que la cuisine doit être un sacré morceau. :D
> 
> edit : Même si j'estime qu'être bordelique c'est une belle preuve de créativité.


des photos ce midi

en attendant j'avais fait une petite vidéo ya 1 ou 2 semaines .. en cours d'upload

----------


## KiwiX

> Photos incoming, préparez les sacs à vomir!!!
> 
> Le pc et la TV :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/0tX999h.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/PnnUg61.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/l0Ud0Dd.jpg
> ...


:-|

----------


## Nightwrath

Ho merde.
Brûle tout. VITE !

----------


## MegABiloU

promis je range ce soir

----------


## Anonyme871



----------


## xexes

plutôt

edit : tient le filtre à café est passé de la chambre à la cuisine

----------


## smokytoks

Putain, mais comment on peut accepter de vivre là-dedans... ::O:

----------


## MegABiloU

> https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/i...JriD-VsJsYk_1Q
> 
> plutôt
> 
> edit : tient le filtre à café est passé de la chambre à la cuisine


ouais j'ai mis la théière à la place.

----------


## AliloH

T'a pas peur de te planter le couteau dans le pied ?

----------


## MegABiloU

> Putain, mais comment on peut accepter de vivre là-dedans...


en ayant vécu dans bien pire  ::P:

----------


## Raymonde

Note que les chiens en peluche sont impeccablement alignés  ::happy2:: 

Ouah un cathodique  :WTF:

----------


## MegABiloU

> Note que les chiens en peluche sont impeccablement alignés 
> 
> Ouah un cathodique


Le souci du détail  ::):

----------


## Chapaf

Tain mais c'est Beyrouth s't'appart !

----------


## Draxx

> C'est quand je vois ce genre de photos que je m'aperçois que j'ai vraiment vieilli : je pourrais plus vivre comme ça...
> 
> Même sans prendre en compte madame et la petiote...
> 
> Là, j'ai juste envie de te gueuler : "Mais range ta chambre, bordel !"


Même en étant étudiant chez mes parents j'aurais jamais pu vivre comme ça.

----------


## MegABiloU

> Même en étant étudiant chez mes parents j'aurais jamais pu vivre comme ça.


c'est en ayant été étudiant *ailleurs* que chez tes parents que ça peut basculer.

----------


## Chapaf

> c'est en ayant été étudiant ailleurs que chez tes parents que ça peut basculer.


Heu c'est pas une obligation non plus hein ^^

----------


## Draxx

> c'est en ayant été étudiant *ailleurs* que chez tes parents que ça peut basculer.


Non, jamais.

Et souvent à la fin de la semaine, la veille du ménage, je trouve que mon salon est en bordel, mais à côté de ça, il est propre en fait.

----------


## MegABiloU

> Heu c'est pas une obligation non plus hein ^^


Pour moi ce fut une fatalité

----------


## Draxx

Même le merdier par terre ?  ::mellow:: 

Je comprends que le peu de rangements est un handicap, mais le sol  :WTF:

----------


## MegABiloU

si j'ai le temps de tout faire ce soir je posterais une photo demain du résultat.

----------


## Chapaf

Ouais j'avoue qu'au delà du manque de rangement et donc du foutoir, ce qui me choque c'est plutôt les ordures qui trainent un peu partout. On peut être bordélique, mais être dégueulasse c'est une autre paire de manche  ::P:

----------


## Grokararma

Ça me rappelle mon appart' les mois de grande flemme.  ::P: 
Flemme qui disparaît à la minute où j'ai l'impression que je pourrai ramener une colloc pour mon lit.
Trouve une copine!

----------


## Anton

Ca dépend si c'est maman qui faisait le ménage dans sa chambre jusqu'à ce qu'il quitte le nid  ::trollface::

----------


## Aulren

Joli stock de sopalin  MegABiloU.

----------


## MegABiloU

J'ai rien à cacher !
(faut pas que ma copine tombe sur ces photos c'est tout)  ::P:

----------


## Chapaf

Tu as installé des miradors devant ta porte pour qu'elle découvre jamais Sarajevo ?  ::P:

----------


## Aulren

> J'ai rien à cacher !
> (faut pas que ma copine tombe sur ces photos c'est tout)


Je vois que tu les achètes par pack de six... intéressant.

----------


## MegABiloU

> Je vois que tu les achètes par pack de six... intéressant.


Fun fact maintenant ils les prédécoupent en demi feuilles pour les gens pressés.

----------


## blork

oh putaing oh putaing oh putaing.... mais pourquoi??? en revanche, pas grande la cuisine, pour un 30 m², zarb.

----------


## MegABiloU

> oh putaing oh putaing oh putaing.... mais pourquoi??? en revanche, pas grande la cuisine, pour un 30 m², zarb.


C'est rattrapé avec le hall (ou j'ai un four, une penderie et un frigo pas branché) et la salle de bains et puis pour un studio ya pas vraiment besoin de +

----------


## blork

trop de désordre... rrahhh je poste des images de ma chambre de psycho nazi pour contre balancer




Bon je vous rassure, un meuble doit venir (là où on voit pas, et ensuite un tableau voir ptet 2 sur le mur)

----------


## MegABiloU

ya un bouteille d'eau en plastique qui fait tache :troll:

----------


## Chapaf

Fakeeee, un psycho nazi n'aurait pas laissé trainer l'alim du portable à gauche ! Ou alors en tortillant proprement les câbles ... Pffff, les vrais psychorigides se font rares jvous jure  :^_^:

----------


## Metalink

Il me fait bien rigoler ce topic, un coup on à un truc bien classe genre "wooooaaaaa, je veux pareil quand je serais plus grand", puis 2 post après on a une vision post-apocalyptique de Bagdad  ...
Je ferais une photos ou 2 de mon chez moi une fois ma prochaine session nettoyage passée !
En attendant, j'ai un panorama qui date de l'été dernier :

----------


## blork

Ha oui, et je vous rassure, y a 1 fenêtre pour chaque pièce, je vis pas dans un bunker. En revanche, le luxe, c'est que j'ai installé la clim. Fini les étés dans le sud où il fait 30 ° à cause du pc ou la TV, le tout dans le noir pour que la chaleur ne rentre pas plus.

----------


## smokytoks

> Il me fait bien rigoler ce topic, un coup on à un truc bien classe genre "wooooaaaaa, je veux pareil quand je serais plus grand", puis 2 post après on a une vision post-apocalyptique de Bagdad  ...
> Je ferais une photos ou 2 de mon chez moi une fois ma prochaine session nettoyage passée !
> En attendant, j'ai un panorama qui date de l'été dernier :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b2e...eea06cbdbc.jpg


Ah ben voilà ! Ca c'est une chambre d'enfant bien rangée...

----------


## blork

> Il me fait bien rigoler ce topic, un coup on à un truc bien classe genre "wooooaaaaa, je veux pareil quand je serais plus grand", puis 2 post après on a une vision post-apocalyptique de Bagdad  ...
> Je ferais une photos ou 2 de mon chez moi une fois ma prochaine session nettoyage passée !
> En attendant, j'ai un panorama qui date de l'été dernier :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b2e...eea06cbdbc.jpg


Des magnets sur le frigo, des figurines qui prennent la poussières... Argggghh

----------


## Chapaf

Ouais le bibelot cestlemal on vous a dit !

----------


## MegABiloU

ça ne commence pas a manquer un peu de place?

----------


## bigoud1

> trop de désordre... rrahhh je poste des images de ma chambre de psycho nazi pour contre balancer
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a26...292376956a.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d1c...8e4e0906f9.jpg
> 
> Bon je vous rassure, un meuble doit venir (là où on voit pas, et ensuite un tableau voir ptet 2 sur le mur)


Pour un maniaque c'est quoi ces jointures loupées ?!  :tired:

----------


## MegABiloU

Les commentaires étaient plus gentils a mon égard  ::):

----------


## blork

Au début, j'avais plein de trucs, des ptits navions en métal, puis des ptits légos star wars, ou des ptites figurines star wars... au fur et mesure, faire la poussière dessus me gonfler, donc j'ai écrémé. Me reste un ptit alien, un cylon, une mappemonde transparente.
Si j'avais de la place, peut être une petite vitrine.

---------- Post added at 14h29 ---------- Previous post was at 14h26 ----------




> Pour un maniaque c'est quoi ces jointures loupées ?!


Bin le truc, c'est que ça ressort pas en vrai, donc soit objectif tél sale, soit y a un angle où ça apparait. En tout cas , en voyant la photo, je me suis posé la question, sachant que j'ai bien poncé les bandes pourtant.

----------


## MegABiloU

> Ça me rappelle mon appart' les mois de grande flemme. 
> Flemme qui disparaît à la minute où j'ai l'impression que je pourrai ramener une colloc pour mon lit.
> Trouve une copine!


J'ai trouvé ce week end  ::P:

----------


## Haelnak

J'ai pris celle que j'avais sous la main, elle a quelques mois par contre.

La seule différence est qu'il faut remplacer la souris (morte maintenant) par une Sensei MLG et le tapis (décédé aussi) par un Steelseries QcK, et qu'il faut ajouter un casque Siberia v2.

----------


## Metalink

Une vitrine ! C'est vraiment le truc qu'il me manque dans mon appart pour éviter de faire la poussière tous les 10 jours, mais j'ai vraiment pas la place  ::cry:: 
Ca sera pour mon prochain appart', quand j'aurais un vrai salaire  ::lol:: 

D'ailleurs dès que je raconte que j'ai commandé un nouvelle figurine c'est "et tu vas la mettre où ?" ... Je cherche encore pour les 2 prochaines  ::ninja::

----------


## MegABiloU

moi c'est la collec de DVD qui commence à prendre de la place et les BD

----------


## Metalink

Ah ça ... J'ai une bibliothèque pleine de 500 mangas qui est restée chez ma mère, et celle de mon appart commence à être bien remplie aussi ...
Surtout que maintenant je lis des comics aussi  :tired:

----------


## Hellzed

> Bon, pour rappel, j'avais ça :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/74c...c60ae561bb.jpg
> mais j'avais dit sur ce topic que je prévoyais autre chose (http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/15...=1#post4564093)
> 
> Vu le niveau, j'ai du taper fort. C'est du homemade. 2 jour de taff, conception par ordinateur, étude fonctionnelle, test de résistance poussé, aucun câble au sol. Et même si on ne le voit pas, es 3 faces ne sont pas percées, tout tient par des ferrures d'assemblages et des chevilles tourillons. Entièrement démontable. 45 kilos de bois, et 20 kilos de verre.
> 
> Place au toffs :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/507...b1dd3eab5c.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f29...32f06eaeec.jpg


Ah ah excellent le néon sabre laser marche ! Ca le fait, encore du beau boulot. Peut être un fauteuil moins Fly premier prix roulettes en plastiques (bien que surement très confortable) pour parfaire l'ensemble.
Sinon je persiste il faut une biblio ET/ou des tableaux (pas du contemporains de chie steplaiiiitt). Après tu peux varier les plaisirs, aquariums, plantes, cochon d'Inde, représentations phalliques, gueule de phacochère empaillée, 22 long rifle accrochée au mur..  ::ninja::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> http://www.reddit.com/r/cableporn


:fapfapfapfap:  :Bave:

----------


## MegABiloU

maintenant débande avec http://www.reddit.com/r/cablefail

----------


## Epikoienkore

> moi c'est la collec de DVD qui commence à prendre de la place et les BD


P'tain ouais, le problème du stockage des DVD & BR, à la maison on connait bien et là on est au bout de nos possibilités... On pense passer par un pote qui est menuisier pour qu'il nous fasse un et/ou des meubles sur mesure mais ça risque de nous coûter les yeux de la tête même s'il nous fait le prix de l'amitié !

----------


## blork

> Ah ah excellent le néon sabre laser marche ! Ca le fait, encore du beau boulot. Peut être un fauteuil moins Fly premier prix roulettes en plastiques (bien que surement très confortable) pour parfaire l'ensemble.
> Sinon je persiste il faut une biblio ET/ou des tableaux (pas du contemporains de chie steplaiiiitt). Après tu peux varier les plaisirs, aquariums, plantes, cochon d'Inde, représentations phalliques, gueule de phacochère empaillée, 22 long rifle accrochée au mur..


Bin pour le fauteuil, j'avais repéré un truc à confo, mais j'ai eu un doute sur la largeur qui était fausse sur l'étiquette. J'ai peur qu'ils aient encore élargi les fauteuils à accoudoir et que du coup ça passe pas sous la tablette...

Pour les tableaux, je vais ptet partir sur un style assez moderne, en fait j'aimerai mettre une toile tirée de mirror's edge. En fait faut que j'y réfléchisse. J'ai aussi remarqué qu'il est facile de faire développer des photos sur toile, donc un bon panorama peut également le faire. 

D'ailleurs je prends Hellzed à témoin, il peut confirmer qu'il y a du bordel chez moi et que je ne l'ai pas mangé quand il est passé.

----------


## xexes

Niveau déco il a un calendrier ultra classe qui est censé arriver bientôt  ::):

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> trop de désordre... rrahhh je poste des images de ma chambre de psycho nazi pour contre balancer
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a26...292376956a.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d1c...8e4e0906f9.jpg
> 
> Bon je vous rassure, un meuble doit venir (là où on voit pas, et ensuite un tableau voir ptet 2 sur le mur)


Ça me rappelle mon ancien appart' grâce auquel je me suis taillé une belle réputation de psychopathe auprès de pas mal de monde. Ce fut paradoxalement durant mes périodes de célibat que je fus le plus maniaque du rangement, même si ça ne m'empêche pas de gueuler régulièrement après ma copine pour quelle range son bordel. :^_^:

----------


## blork

> P'tain ouais, le problème du stockage des DVD & BR, à la maison on connait bien et là on est au bout de nos possibilités... On pense passer par un pote qui est menuisier pour qu'il nous fasse un et/ou des meubles sur mesure mais ça risque de nous coûter les yeux de la tête même s'il nous fait le prix de l'amitié ! 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/dde...36199692b1.jpg


Ouais, j'ai pas encore récupéré BD et DVD... ça aide. Sinon pour ton cas, je vois bien des étagères sur rail pour multiplier par 1.5 la surface. 1 rangée collée au mur en dur,et la seconde sur rail devant. 

Le calendrier, ça va être pour le taff je pense.

----------


## kilfou

Ca prend quasi pas de place les DVD comparativement à la BD.  :Emo: 

Bon là, t'en as quand même un sacré tas.

Mon bureau-bibliothèque (le PC est à l'étage, dans le salon, plus pratique)

----------


## MegABiloU

Ya personne qui collectionne les cabines téléphoniques ou les boites aux lettres par ici?

----------


## Anton

> P'tain ouais, le problème du stockage des DVD & BR, à la maison on connait bien et là on est au bout de nos possibilités... On pense passer par un pote qui est menuisier pour qu'il nous fasse un et/ou des meubles sur mesure mais ça risque de nous coûter les yeux de la tête même s'il nous fait le prix de l'amitié ! 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/dde...36199692b1.jpg


Le fric investi là-dedans - sans parler des bibliothèques en verre - c'est fou de nos jours  ::mellow:: 

Mais le _The Abyss_ en je suppute laserdisc  :Cigare:

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Ouais, j'ai pas encore récupéré BD et DVD... ça aide. Sinon pour ton cas, je vois bien des étagères sur rail pour multiplier par 1.5 la surface. 1 rangée collée au mur en dur,et la seconde sur rail devant. 
> 
> Le calendrier, ça va être pour le taff je pense.


Whoputain, dans mes bras, je crois qu'on aurait jamais songé à cette idée d'étagères sur rails alors que ça semble si évident une fois énoncé   ::lol::  ! Bon, plus qu'à cogiter ça un peu plus précisément puis voir par qui on le fait réaliser et s'assurer que ça passe budgétairement ! Merci mon canard  :;): 




> Ca prend quasi pas de place les DVD comparativement à la BD.


Bah ouais, mais justement, nos bibliothèques BD ou bouquins débordent également... J'ai fini de remplir avant-hier celle des BD avec les derniers comics achetés et là j'avoue qu'on ne sait pas trop comment on va faire. Mais il y a plus grave problème hein, je l'accorde à qui veut nous le faire remarquer !




> Le fric investi là-dedans - sans parler des bibliothèques en verre - c'est fou de nos jours 
> 
> Mais le _The Abyss_ en je suppute laserdisc


Ben le fric investi n'est pas anodin, mais comme tu l'as remarqué il y a au niveau du sol quelques Laserdiscs qui te font comprendre que le home-cinema n'est pas une passion datant d'hier ; du coup les DVD ils se cumulent depuis 98 et les BR depuis 2007, ça n'a pas tout été acheté hier. Et puis j'ai pour habitude de ne payer plein pot que des éditions soit réellement limitées soit de petits éditeurs dont le stock risque de vite s'épuiser, sinon je suis un spécialiste des OP type 3 BR pour le prix de 2 ou encore 5 DVD pour 30 roros... Bon, évidemment les premiers mois de chaque supports ne proposaient pas ce genre de choses et étaient clairement les moments les plus onéreux, mais au final c'est aussi ma passion principale et sans en être à mon stade Mariemarie apprécie d'avoir une salle dédiée ainsi qu'une filmothèque conséquente. De plus, par rapport à d'autre passions celle n'est au final pas si onéreuse que ça, le marché de l'occasion étant un autre biais pour se fournir à moindre coût !


Et oui, c'est bien la version longue d'Abyss en coffret collector, tu trouverais aussi le coffret Dobermann très très limité ou encore l'édition à 1500 exemplaires du coffret Ozu si la photo était un peu plus large. Ce serait quand même con qu'il n'y ait pas quelques pépites dans une telle collection  ::P: 

Pour ce qui est des bibliothèques en verre elle nous ont couté une bouchée de pain lors d'un déstockage, moins chères que des biblios basiques chez Casto, c'est dire.

Sinon je ne vois pas pourquoi ça te parait si fou que ça de nos jours  ::huh::  C'est pas non plus comme si on roulait en Porsche ou qu'on s'habille en Armani...

----------


## Chapaf

> J'ai fini de remplir avant-hier celle des BD avec les derniers comics achetés et là j'avoue qu'on ne sait pas trop comment on va faire.


j'ai  l'impression de voir mon appart ^^ Avec les mêmes problèmes. le zhom a même fini par faire un meuble TV exprès où caser les 700 DVDs pour faire de la place pour les 600 Bds et 300 mangas... Et là y a vraiment plus un seul mur et les bibli sont presque pleines de nouveau... Je crois que c'est le moment où on commence à empiler sur la table !

----------


## Anton

> Sinon je ne vois pas pourquoi ça te parait si fou que ça de nos jours  C'est pas non plus comme si on roulait en Porsche ou qu'on s'habille en Armani...


Bah avec le dématérialisé et la GOD (gratuité à la demande  ::trollface:: ) du coup tu peux injecter dans autre chose, style du solide comme des bouquins et des BD. Ou si on pousse le raisonnement jusqu'au bout et qu'on opte pour des liseuses, et ben en d'autres loisirs  ::P:

----------


## Chapaf

> Ou si on pousse le raisonnement jusqu'au bout et qu'on opte pour des liseuses, et ben en d'autres loisirs


oui à la liseuse pour le dernier Harlan Coben, par contre pour la BDs et tout ce qui touche au graphique c'est juste pas possible ! faut pas déconner non plus. Et comme la Bds reste le trucs qui prend le plus de place dans tout ça  ::P: 

Et puis pour ce qui est des films, tu as toujours ce petit plaisir pervers du collectionneur qui entasse ! En fait je crois qu'on aime cette petite fierté malsaine du "j'ai plus de place parce que j'en ai beaucoup"  ::P:

----------


## Hellzed

Bon ben du coup je m'y mets aussi vu que j'ai retrouvé des photos pas trop vieilles (Decembre).

Le bural que j'ai des fils qui dépassent mais je m'en fous. 


La chambre. Eh ouai je suis étudiant et j'ai un vidéoprojecteur dans ma chambre, avec un semblant d'home cinéma et des Bds pleins pleins de bonnes bédés. Bon les murs faites pas attention, je me crois parfois artiste et plutôt que de garder les dessins sous pochette je les offre ou les affiche.
 De nuit 

Il manque encore deux étages remplis en dessous. Et c'est même pas à jour.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Bah avec le dématérialisé et la GOD (gratuité à la demande ) du coup tu peux injecter dans autre chose, style du solide comme des bouquins et des BD. Ou si on pousse le raisonnement jusqu'au bout et qu'on opte pour des liseuses, et ben en d'autres loisirs


Pour ça encore faudrait-il que l'on ait une connexion internet le permettant ce qui est loin d'être notre cas. D'autre part le dématérialisé au niveau cinoche c'est encore de la merde : pas de vraie HD malgré un poids maximum, pas non plus de VOst systématique (elle a même tendance à être plutôt rare), et puis quid des suppléments, à commencer par les commentaires audios, qui sont 40 % de l'intérêt du support pour un cinéphile ? 
De plus, même si on est loin de payer l'ISF on a tout de même un budget suffisant pour qu'on n'ait pas trop à se poser cette question en fait... 

Quant à la gratuité à la demande dont tu causes, pour des raisons purement éthiques ça nous semble juste insupportable dans l'idée (sans parler à nouveau de notre connexion qui, de tout façon, ne s'y prête absolument pas). On n'aurait pas les moyens il en serait sans doute tout à fait autrement, mais ce n'est pas le genre de la maison que de faire les hypocrites en pleurant au prix de la culture alors qu'elle n'a jamais été aussi peu chère qu'aujourd'hui et qu'il s'agit de choses que nous pouvons nous permettre sans raboter le reste !

---------- Post added at 16h44 ---------- Previous post was at 16h41 ----------




> oui à la liseuse pour le dernier Harlan Coben, par contre pour la BDs et tout ce qui touche au graphique c'est juste pas possible ! faut pas déconner non plus. Et comme la Bds reste le trucs qui prend le plus de place dans tout ça 
> 
> Et puis pour ce qui est des films, tu as toujours ce petit plaisir pervers du collectionneur qui entasse ! En fait je crois qu'on aime cette petite fierté malsaine du "j'ai plus de place parce que j'en ai beaucoup"


Ah ah, oui il y a un peu de ça.
Pas vraiment de fierté comme tu le dis, de mon côté j'ai dépassé ça depuis quelques années même si j'admets l'avoir connue. Il y a plutôt désormais le plaisir d'avoir un choix conséquent et une vraie diversité à portée de main, aussi bien concernant les films eux-mêmes que la ligne éditoriale des éditions afférentes. 
C'est quand même plaisant de se dire "_tiens, je me ferais bien le premier Philip Ridley là_" et de n'avoir qu'à descendre un étage et sortir le DVD pour passer à l'acte sans plus se poser de questions !  ::):

----------


## Chapaf

> Quant à la gratuité à la demande dont tu causes, pour des raisons purement éthiques ça nous semble juste insupportable dans l'idée (sans parler à nouveau de notre connexion qui, de tout façon, ne s'y prête absolument pas). On n'aurait pas les moyens il en serait sans doute tout à fait autrement, mais ce n'est pas le genre de la maison que de faire les hypocrites en pleurant au prix de la culture alors qu'elle n'a jamais été aussi peu chère qu'aujourd'hui et qu'il s'agit de choses que nous pouvons nous permettre sans raboter le reste !


Si il restait de la place dans mon appart je te ferais un autel ! si si je t'assure...

La VOD pourquoi pas, dans les conditions décrites plus haut (HD, VOST toussa), et surtout avec une licence globale. Perso je m'en tampone de raquer 30 à 40€ par mois de produit culturel démat, mais je veux de la sik, des films, etc... Et surtout, pas que le catalogue Universal... Et on en est encore très loin de cet idéal... Donc pour le moment, perso je rajoute des étagères !




> C'est quand même plaisant de se dire "tiens, je me ferais bien le premier Philip Ridley là" et de n'avoir qu'à descendre un étage et sortir le DVD pour passer à l'acte sans plus se poser de questions !


Entièrement d'accord sur ce point là aussi. J'aime bien avoir les choses à portée de main. Mais j'avoue que l'aspect collec joue encore un peu. On pourrait faire de la GOD vu qu'on a une super connexion, mais bof en fait (bon à part pour les séries j'admet :D)...

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Si il restait de la place dans mon appart je te ferais un autel ! si si je t'assure...
> 
> La VOD pourquoi pas, dans les conditions décrites plus haut (HD, VOST toussa), et surtout avec une licence globale. Perso je m'en tampone de raquer 30 à 40€ par moi de produit culturel démat, mais je veux de la sik, des films, etc... Et surtout, pas que le catalogue Universal... Et on en est encore très loin de cet idéal... Donc pour le moment, perso je rajoute des étagères !


Oui, tu fais bien de pointer ça du doigt, je l'avais oublié plus haut : en VOD on ne trouve que les flims les plus mainstream. Je parlais justement plus haut de Philip Ridley, qui n'est pas non plus un auteur hyper confidentiel et underground, ben là tu peux courir pour accéder à ses films dans ce contexte. Bref, 70 % de ce qui nous intéresse ma femme et moi n'est pas accessible par ces biais ; la belle affaire !

Pour l'autel, si tu me files ton adresse je t'envoie une photo en A4 dès demain !  ::P:

----------


## Chapaf

> Oui, tu fais bien de pointer ça du doigt, je l'avais oublié plus haut : en VOD on ne trouve que les flims les plus mainstream. Je parlais justement plus haut de Philip Ridley, qui n'est pas non plus un auteur hyper confidentiel et underground, ben là tu peux courir pour accéder à ses films dans ce contexte. Bref, 70 % de ce qui nous intéresse ma femme et moi n'est pas accessible par ces biais ; la belle affaire !


Bon tu me diras le DVD/BR est même pas toujours la solution. J'avais des films en VHS qui sont jamais ressortis en galette ! Bon je vais pas pleurer dessus c'était surtout de la daube, mais y en a un ou deux.... Fais ch*** quand même...




> Pour l'autel, si tu me files ton adresse je t'envoie une photo en A4 dès demain !


Je maintiens que j'ai _vraiment_ plus de place... Jte le bâti virtuellement avec toute ma considération...

----------


## blork

> Whoputain, dans mes bras, je crois qu'on aurait jamais songé à cette idée d'étagères sur rails alors que ça semble si évident une fois énoncé   ! Bon, plus qu'à cogiter ça un peu plus précisément puis voir par qui on le fait réaliser et s'assurer que ça passe budgétairement ! Merci mon canard


Pour ce genre de truc, jvais filer 2-3 conseils au cas où, mais faudra voir la faisabilité. 
- Pour la stabilité, l'idéal c'est roulette au sol,et rail de guidage au plafond, ça évitera le risque de basculement.
- il te faudra trouver rails et roulettes. Perso, pour ma penderie, j'ai trouvé ça chez Casto au détail. Souvent les autres refusent de vendre au détail. En revanche, les roulettes pour penderie risque d'être un peu trop légère.
- Pour réduire les coups, de l'étagère basique que tu reconditionnes (style 1 étagère + un morceau d'une deuxième pour monter au plafond, et ensuite intégrer dans le rayonnage bas les roulettes avec un tasseau pour solidifier
- ou réaliser le système coulissant (un plateau sur roulettes rails) qui reçoit les étagère fixé à la vis.

Bon courage

----------


## xexes

> Pour ce genre de truc, jvais filer 2-3 conseils au cas où, mais faudra voir la faisabilité. 
> - Pour la stabilité, l'idéal c'est roulette au sol,et rail de guidage au plafond, ça évitera le risque de basculement.
> - il te faudra trouver rails et roulettes. Perso, pour ma penderie, j'ai trouvé ça chez Casto au détail. Souvent les autres refusent de vendre au détail. En revanche, les roulettes pour penderie risque d'être un peu trop légère.
> - Pour réduire les coups, de l'étagère basique que tu reconditionnes (style 1 étagère + un morceau d'une deuxième pour monter au plafond, et ensuite intégrer dans le rayonnage bas les roulettes avec un tasseau pour solidifier
> - ou réaliser le système coulissant (un plateau sur roulettes rails) qui reçoit les étagère fixé à la vis.
> 
> Bon courage


J'ai un doute sur la faisabilité du truc à long terme : Chez mes parents on a des grandes  porte de placard miroirs et c'est tellement lourd que avec le temps le metal se deforme au niveau du machin qui fait la liaison panneau/roulette 
On a pas encore trouvé de solution autre que de tout démonter tout les 2-3 ans pour vérifier l'état du machin et le changer  ::(: 

Donc pour y coller une demi tonne de dvd ......

----------


## blork

> J'ai un doute sur la faisabilité du truc à long terme : Chez mes parents on a des grandes  porte de placard miroirs et c'est tellement lourd que avec le temps le metal se deforme au niveau du machin qui fait la liaison panneau/roulette 
> On a pas encore trouvé de solution autre que de tout démonter tout les 2-3 ans pour vérifier l'état du machin et le changer 
> 
> Donc pour y coller une demi tonne de dvd ......


Pix ?  
C'est pourquoi je pense à de la roulette plus résistante avec une répartition des efforts par le haut sur la roulette.
Et puis me casse pas mon heure de gloire...

----------


## xexes

Je t'enverrais une photo quand j'y retournerais dans un mois. 

Après le système est fantastique mais il doit y avoir une limitation de poids selon la roulette (ou plusieurs roulettes, cas dans le cas que je décris il y en avait 2 par miroir de 2m50 X 1m )

----------


## MegABiloU

Bon j'ai bien avancé  ::): 

petit break j'en peux plus.

----------


## Anton



----------


## blork

Bon on a perdu MegaBillou. Disparu en territoire ennemi

----------


## Chapaf

Il est tombé dans un tas de compost... heu d'objets  ::P:

----------


## MegABiloU

j'ai pas pu finir  ::):  je finis de manger et je reprend un peu  ::):

----------


## Metalink

Franchement moi ça m'intrigue, j'ai bien envie de voir le résultat final !

Si CanardPC arrive à faire ranger les appart' des gens, c'est quand même la classe  :B):

----------


## MegABiloU

il reste encore du boulot ce sera pas pour aujourd'hui  ::):

----------


## Chapaf

> Franchement moi ça m'intrigue, j'ai bien envie de voir le résultat final !
> 
> Si CanardPC arrive à faire ranger les appart' des gens, c'est quand même la classe


t'as aussi Youtube pour mater les vieux épisodes de "c'est du propre" :D

----------


## MegABiloU

la chambre j'ai pas fini

----------


## Anton

::o:

----------


## MegABiloU

::O: too fast Anton !

----------


## Metalink

Putain c'est quand même mieux  ::lol:: 
Bah gg écoute, maintenant faut voir si t'arrivera à le garder dans cet état  ::ninja::

----------


## xexes

Ah ouais ça rends vachement mieux et ça permet de découvrir des perles (le cube et le crane d'alien  ::wub:: )


Par contre c'est quoi le machin sous la table dans lequel se glisse les tabouret rond , j'aime bien l'idée

----------


## blork

y a des câbles qui trainent... Non c'est quand même plus sympa comme ça.

----------


## Nightwrath



----------


## MegABiloU

> Ah ouais ça rends vachement mieux et ça permet de découvrir des perles (le cube et le crane d'alien )
> 
> 
> Par contre c'est quoi le machin sous la table dans lequel se glisse les tabouret rond , j'aime bien l'idée


http://prix.zebulon.fr/sejour/ensemb...e-4743195.html

mais je l'ai eu beaucoup moins cher!

----------


## smokytoks

> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-x...524_195841.jpg


Flippant...

----------


## Nightwrath

Et encore , pour moi c'est pas rangé là.

----------


## smokytoks

Non, ce qui m'interpelle, c'est pourquoi tu n'utilises pas toute la profondeur de ton bural : t'es bien trop près de tes écrans et tu n'as pas d'espaces pour tes poignets...

----------


## Nightwrath

En fait je suis souvent vautré dans mon fauteuil avec les genoux plié devant moi.
Ou encore j'allonge mes jambes sur l'UC en dessous. 
Avec le repose poignet du clavier ça va du coup.  ::happy2::

----------


## Izual

Avant : http://i.imgur.com/nozeFZ0.jpg
Après : http://i.imgur.com/0GZSOTF.jpg

Moi j'ai envie de dire, encore une victoire de canards  ::lol::  Bravo !

----------


## smokytoks

> En fait je suis souvent vautré dans mon fauteuil avec les genoux plié devant moi.
> Ou encore j'allonge mes jambes sur l'UC en dessous. 
> Avec le repose poignet du clavier ça va du coup.


Ouf, je suis rassuré...

----------


## orime

Mon espace de travail : prep, correction et un peu de guitare de temps en temps.

----------


## smokytoks

Gaffe, t'as un horrible clébard qui s'est incrusté...

----------


## Freakazoid

> Gaffe, t'as un horrible clébard qui s'est incrusté...


C'est un macbook pro.

Encore un mac hater...  ::|:

----------


## Akajouman

> C'est un macbook pro.
> 
> Encore un mac hater...


 :tired: 

 :tired: 

Il parle du pitit chien sur la deuxième photo.  :tired:

----------


## Chapaf

> Il parle du _rat_ sur la deuxième photo.


Fixed

----------


## Epikoienkore

Ah ah  :^_^:

----------


## Rom1

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bd7...641fbdabcc.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/525...02c0a56e91.jpg
> 
> Mon espace de travail : prep, correction et un peu de guitare de temps en temps.


Encore un nanti de prof...


Veinard  :Emo:  une vrai pièce qui fait bureau... j'en rêve...

----------


## ducon

Ça veut dire qu’il bosse à la maison, et ce n’est pas forcément le pied.

----------


## Rom1

Je ne le sais que trop bien...

----------


## orime

> Fixed


Hey ma Fiona n'est pas un rat ! l'est toute gentille en plus.

---------- Post added at 15h43 ---------- Previous post was at 15h43 ----------




> Encore un nanti de prof...
> 
> 
> Veinard  une vrai pièce qui fait bureau... j'en rêve...


Attends que le deuxième môme arrive et ça sera une chambre ordinaire  :Emo: .

---------- Post added at 15h44 ---------- Previous post was at 15h43 ----------




> Ça veut dire qu’il bosse à la maison


Bien trop  :Emo:

----------


## Chapaf

> Hey ma Fiona n'est pas un rat ! l'est toute gentille en plus.[COLOR="Silver"]


Fiona, c'est pas une ogresse toute verte normalement  :;):

----------


## wardog

Mon bureau au taf (presque range)  :B):

----------


## Metalink

Une souris Razer et ... un clavier des années 90 ?  :tired:

----------


## Chapaf

Sérieux, vous lui reprochez quoi à ce clavier ? Un clavier stun clavier ^^

----------


## Kecheu

> Sérieux, vous lui reprochez quoi à ce clavier ? Un clavier stun clavier ^^


Ça dépend, il est mécanique ou pas?  :tired:

----------


## wardog

> Ça dépend, il est mécanique ou pas?


C'est un clavier sun type 6 en qwerty en fait.

----------


## MegABiloU

toujours pas trouvé le courage de finir la chambre mais je vais pas avoir le choix car mademoiselle sera là ce week end...

Ah pis faut que j'achète du manger.  ::(:

----------


## xexes

tu t'y prends le lundi alors t'es large  ::):

----------


## Chapaf

Tu veux dire qu'il a largement le temps de recoller son appart en foutoir  :;):

----------


## MegABiloU

> tu t'y prends le lundi alors t'es large



Je m'y suis pris un mois à l'avance quand j'ai invité mes parents

----------


## Chapaf

> Je m'y suis pris un mois à l'avance quand j'ai invité mes parents


 :^_^:  :^_^:

----------


## MegABiloU

et j'avais même fait une choucroute pour l'occaze

----------


## Anton

Pour masquer les odeurs résiduelles ?




> Je m'y suis pris un mois à l'avance quand j'ai invité mes parents





 :tired:

----------


## Chapaf

Remarque un mois c'est ce qu'il faut pour mariner le choux ! Je comprends mieux !

----------


## MegABiloU

::rolleyes:: ménon pff

---------- Post added at 15h02 ---------- Previous post was at 15h01 ----------




> Pour masquer les odeurs résiduelles ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1.static-footeo.com/uploads/...ge__m0xbzi.jpg


J'ai ri

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> http://i.imgur.com/hgXjIUN.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/0GZSOTF.jpg
> 
> la chambre j'ai pas fini


Et ben voilà !  ::lol::

----------


## --Lourd--

Mon premier bureau au taf : 




Mon deuxième bureau au taf  ::ninja::  :

----------


## eKaps



----------


## MegABiloU

au taf

----------


## johnclaude

Avant


Après


Le bureau de plus près


Même si ça ne se voit pas (à part sur la pendule), j'ai passé un bon moment à passer les câbles dans des goulottes, parce que le pc tout à gauche du bureau, ça induit du câblage qui se promène. Idem pour passer les câbles des haut parleurs droit et central (sur l'étagère au dessus de l'écran) et le fil de la petite lampe.
Et oui le sac photo risque de rester là, parce que je n'ai pas d'autre endroit pour le ranger en ce moment.

----------


## MegABiloU

petit joueur  ::):

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

MX Revolution, homme de bon goût  :Cigare: 

(t'as pas de soucis de faux contact pour la recharger sur son dock ?)

----------


## Godmichou

> Mon premier bureau au taf : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f27...03f3ea010b.jpg
> 
> Mon deuxième bureau au taf  :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/be0...278b73f070.jpg


Mais, mais, tu bosses dans quoi ?  ::huh::

----------


## Chocolouf

Il est Garde-Champêtre d'une réserve de Galinettes cendrées.  ::ninja::

----------


## t4nk

Dans une épicerie de nuit aux États Unis.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Avant
> http://img4.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_452344avant.jpg
> 
> Après
> http://img4.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_773799apres.jpg
> 
> Le bureau de plus près
> http://img4.hostingpics.net/thumbs/m...0204bureau.jpg
> 
> ...


Sympa l'horloge Blancpain. :;):

----------


## --Lourd--

> Mais, mais, tu bosses dans quoi ?


Dans l'administration  ::siffle::

----------


## Dodai

Vu que y a des matraques ...

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Les relations publiques je pense.

----------


## Chapaf

Ouais un fonctio-nerfs...

----------


## La Mimolette

Bon vu que j'ai un peu participé sans toutefois montrer mon foutoir.

A gauche c'est moi, à droite c'est madame Mimolette, au milieu c'est la suisse.

----------


## blork

on voit des câbles....

----------


## La Mimolette

J'avais oublié. Ton avatar et ta phrase.

----------


## MegABiloU

j'aime bien ces photos car on voit souvent dans l'écran soit le forum avec le topic ou des photos du même bureau  ::):

----------


## Izual

> Bon vu que j'ai un peu participé sans toutefois montrer mon foutoir.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3ef...351db44835.jpg
> A gauche c'est moi, à droite c'est madame Mimolette, au milieu c'est la suisse.


 Tu les met où tes jambes ?  :Emo:

----------


## La Mimolette

Je suis souvent assis sur mon fauteil avec les 2 jambes pliées à l'horizontale, je touche rarement le sol. Et la Singer mérite sa place, elle me permet de laisser au sec quelques grappes de warhammer.

----------


## xexes

> Et la Singer mérite sa place, elle me permet de laisser au sec quelques grappes de warhammer.


dire que j'allais parler de parité avec la présence de la machine à coudre sous le bureau de Mr, mais ça sert à faire sécher les warhammer -_-

Sinon le pc de madame est caché sous les strates ?

----------


## KiwiX

> Mon premier bureau au taf : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f27...03f3ea010b.jpg
> 
> 
> Mon deuxième bureau au taf  :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/be0...278b73f070.jpg


  :^_^:  Le chargeur à côté du clavier.

----------


## la Vieille

> A gauche c'est moi, à droite c'est madame Mimolette, au milieu c'est la suisse.


On voit pas de photo du foutoir sur l'écran qui est sur la photo de l'écran qui est sur la photo. Ta mise en abîme est fichue  :Emo:

----------


## La Mimolette

> dire que j'allais parler de parité avec la présence de la machine à coudre sous le bureau de Mr, mais ça sert à faire sécher les warhammer -_-
> 
> Sinon le pc de madame est caché sous les strates ?


En fait c'était une excuse bidon pour pas qu'on m'insulte et qu'on me surnomme canard jusqu'au restant de mes jours...
Il y a des grappes plastiques, mais elles sont là par pur coup de bol et flemme.
Le truc sous la planche à découper c'est son ventilateur de pc portable, qui est avec elle en amphi'.

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

> Le chargeur à côté du clavier.


Ha bien vu !  ::lol:: 


@ Mi-molette : en bas à droite, ta multiprise blanche digne d'Heden est-elle validée par Doc TB ?  :tired:  (cf. CPC Hardware)

----------


## La Mimolette

Aucune idée...

----------


## blork

Ma sainte croisade anti câble continue avec une mise à jour de mon bureau.



Hop, le câble d'enceinte en bas a disparu, et le câblage du nas et de la lumière est dans une goulotte. 

Je vous ai mis un paquet de mouchoir, et un peu de bordel dans les "casiers". Reste peut être à prévoir une évacuation de chaleur pour l'ampli au dessus, il chauffe beaucoup je trouve.

----------


## Izual

Tiens tu utilises un tiroir coulissant pour ton clavier ? J'ai toujours été très partagé sur ces trucs. C'est vraiment un plus ?

----------


## blork

c'est plus qu'un plus. En revanche, je le conseille avec un combo clavier souris sans fil.
Si j'ai besoin, je sors le clavier, il revient également sur le fauteuil. Il permet également de rajouter de la surface, et surtout, une fois rangé, rien ne traine sur le bureau. 
En fait, c'était un critère primordial dans la conception de mon bureau (avec le placement des différents éléments, et certaines dimensions).

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

> Aucune idée...


C'était une question rhétorique  :tired: 
Si tu as branché des équipements électroniques "sensibles" dessus, tu serais bien inspiré de remplacer la multiprise  ::o:  (je peux te retrouver les pages du canardpc HW si tu veux -> MP)

@Blork : pas mal la goulotte dans l'angle au fond à droite, c'est très propre ! Par contre +1 pour améliorer la ventil de l'ampli si y'a pas d'ouverture à l'arrière du bureau (quoiqu'en hiver je pense pas que ça pose de souci)
La boule noire à gauche sur le bureau, c'est de la déco ?  ::ninja::  Et c'est quoi les 2 trucs gris derrière l'écran ? 2 HP pour quand t'utilises pas l'ampli/HC ?

Je suis pas fan de l'impression blanche du pont, mais je trouve que ton bureau a de la gueule par ailleurs (les tiroirs à clavier/souris c'est le bien !)

----------


## blork

pour l'ampli, je pense percer un tas de petits trous à la perceuse au dessus, ou bien trouver une grille. A vrai dire je sais pas encore. La technique à la perceuse serait rapide et facile à mettre en œuvre. 

Pour le pont, je trouve ça plus sympa qu'une vitre toute noire, mais si un jour je m'en lasse, je pourrais la changer.

la boule noire, c'est une enceinte d'home cinéma (voir là pour voir l'ensemble http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/15...=1#post6677077)
Les 2 enceintes grises, c'est de la récup, elles sont couplées aux enceintes du bas, en fait une des 2 jmlabs a perdu un tweeter (mauvais stockage du précédent proprio). J'ai rajouté ces 2 petites enceintes d'un ancien home cinéma, et ça rend assez bien.

----------


## dglacet

> Mon premier bureau au taf : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f27...03f3ea010b.jpg
> 
> 
> Mon deuxième bureau au taf  :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/be0...278b73f070.jpg


Ahah, j'avais le même "bureau" avant....
J'aime les ANF1 au premier plan (si je ne me plante pas) puis tout ces LRAC au fond... Mais je suis étonné pour les ANF1 moi ça fait un baille que je les ai reversées

----------


## La Mimolette

Il y a un Panda qui va se faire buter, ça annonce la couleur, tu bosses au ministère de la chasse?

----------


## Akajouman

Après un peu de rangement la semaine dernière :



Il va falloir trier un peu ces câbles au sol là, ça commence vraiment à être un sacré bordel...

----------


## Anonyme7383

> Après un peu de rangement la semaine dernière :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/082f86e...48931f92c6.jpg
> 
> Il va falloir trier un peu ces câbles au sol là, ça commence vraiment à être un sacré bordel...


Quand tu mets de la musique: 



 ::P:

----------


## Benido

Bon, je profite du fait que ce soit pas trop en bordel pour poster. J'ai mis tout le salon parce que j'empiète fréquemment sur le canap' et les fauteuils :

le petit pano qui va bien :


et l'autre côté :

----------


## Anton

Très classieux. On voit le fan d'Ikea  ::P:  Avec le pano et Windows au premier plan on croirait même une pub pour le système, visant les bobos branchés.

----------


## Benido

Bien vu, c'est beaucoup d'Ikéa et un peu de seconde main (Caverne des particuliers, Emmaüs...). C'est bon pour le choix autant que pour le budget  ::P:  !

----------


## Anonyme871

C'est blanc.  :nawak:

----------


## Grokararma

> C'est blanc.


Ça va là quand même. J'ai un pote, il a repeint son appart en blanc, racheté fauteuil, canap', table basse, bibliothèque, tout immaculé. Les seules touches de couleurs sont deux-trois plantes vertes et les BDs dans la dite bibliothèque. Et ben, franchement, c'est très très perturbant.

----------


## Benido

J'aime bien le blanc, TOUT va avec le blanc, pas besoin de réfléchir. Bon c'est vrai que les murs sont un peu vides, et c'est pas maintenant que je vais y remédier, je déménage cet été !

----------


## Chapaf

> J'aime bien le blanc, TOUT va avec le blanc, pas besoin de réfléchir.


Ce serait pas pour ça que c'est tout blanc en HP !? Nan sérieux le blanc ça me rend claustro. Mes vieux avaient repeints toute leur baraque en blanc quand j'étais gosse, ça faisait un de ces effets...

----------


## herve

Salut

Mon coin pc:





Mon coin vieux bidules:





ps: La prise jack blanche c'est pour brancher un lecteur mp3 sur le lecteur cassette du 464,oui je suis un fou un véritable pirate, toute une industrie est tomber a cause de moi..

Et mon coin arcade du fion (avec un lcd top gun pour jouer a Operation wolf):



Et ma niche a vectrex parce que a l'époque c'était un marché de niche:

----------


## JPS

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/092...7aac53d91a.jpg


C'est un Amiga 600 sous ton CPC ?

----------


## Benido

Sacrée collection  ::O:  ! 

C'est plus un bureau en fait, c'est un temple dédié au jeu vidéo. Est-ce que tu sacrifies des nanars de temps en temps ?

----------


## johnclaude

Oui je réponds un mois en retard  ::ninja:: 



> Sympa l'horloge clanpain.


Un "souvenir"  ::trollface::  de quand je bossais là bas.




> MX Revolution, homme de bon goût 
> 
> (t'as pas de soucis de faux contact pour la recharger sur son dock ?)


 Non elle fonctionne parfaitement, pourvu que ça dure.

---------- Post added at 14h12 ---------- Previous post was at 14h10 ----------

 ::o:  Herve il habite dans un musée du jeu vidéo!

----------


## poseidon8500

> Salut
> 
> Mon coin JV(...)


:regardesonplanningpoursavoirquandallersquater:  ::ninja:: 


Jolie collection  ::O:  !

----------


## Chapaf

Ho je kiffe le coin vieux bidules ! Tain se refaire une salle d'arcade au sous-sol, le rêve  ::wub::

----------


## AliloH

Il est ou le rouleau de sopalin ?  :tired: 








:jaloux:

----------


## riri

*La super station de travail de Riri*

----------


## herve

Salut

Merci a tous pour vos commentaires.
 JPS:
      Oui c'est bien  un amiga 600 (pas le meilleur, mais on peux mettre un disque dure dessus, donc amiga toujours en avance sur son temp....reflexion de vieux con  :;):  )

----------


## Scheen

http://nsa17.casimages.com/img/2010/...5518928130.jpg

Voici mon mien.

----------


## poseidon8500

C'est trop propre !

Et il manque le sopalin/paquet de mouchoirs.

 ::ninja::

----------


## smokytoks

J'adore ces photos style showroom, avec l'emballage de l'iPhone et la boite de poids Logitech...

----------


## Yakidoo

J'ai pas de photo correcte du coin spécifiquement, alors faudra faire avec un panoramique merdique ( smartphone oblige ) de la piaule entière. Mes excuses sincères  ::(:  . Ou le contraire. 



Depuis j'ai viré le second bureau. Il avait pas vraiment de sens et prenait trop de place ( c'était le bordel pour ouvrir la fenêtre, quand j'y réfléchis c'était une belle idée de con ) du coup j'me retrouve avec un mac à côté de l'écran PC et ça me fait *chier*. 

Si quelqu'un est intéressé par un mac 27'' presque flambant neuf, me MP. On négociera.

----------


## Aza

Sympa ton appart' Yakidoo.

----------


## FreeliteSC

Bural multifonctions JV/Production/DJing, c'est aussi là que j'aime bien manger. Je mettrais bien une 2eme platine vinyle, mais pas la place. Même problème pour un écran plus grand.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Akajouman

Vraies KRK.  :Cigare: 

---------- Post added at 21h00 ---------- Previous post was at 21h00 ----------

Elles sont perchées par contre.  ::o:

----------


## blork

brother 5250 (ou ptet 5350)...

Par contre, elle est basse.

----------


## wardog

Mon mien, toujours au taf, a peu près range:

----------


## Aza

Pas mal le calendrier sur la droite.

----------


## wardog

> Pas mal le calendrier sur la droite.


C'est celui du chef.

----------


## Chapaf

C'est ce qu'ils disent tous  ::ninja::

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

On dirait que t'as dégondé l'écran de ton pc portable... C'est pas les charnières en métal qu'on voit de part et d'autre du laptop ? wtf?!

----------


## blork

mise à jour de chez moi :





update : 
new fauteuil plus light et plus moderne (en fait j'ai un peu trop voulu pencher l'ancien et je l'ai pété
1 photo sur toile avec des couleurs
ajout d'une séparation avec étagère et des plantes.

et les lum du mur sont un peu fortes sur les photos, c'est moins agressif en vrai

----------


## Achille

c'est chouette chez toi  ::):  
par contre, EDF doit bien t'aimer

----------


## Hellzed

Ca commence à se réchauffer chez Blork !
C'est quoi finalement ta ville de nuit ? (pont de Brooklyn, New York tout simplement ?)
T'as pété ton fauteuil pour de vrai ?  ::o:

----------


## blork

ville de nuit, Manhattan. En fait je voulais un truc de ville pour faire raccord avec le ptit tableau qui cache le tableau électrique, mais il me fallait aussi de la couleur pour casser le monochrome de la pièce, et enfin je voulais pas le truc qu'on trouve chez tous les confo/ikea/alinea & co. 

Et j'ai trouvé ma solution que je conseille à tout le monde, la grosse photo en HD (là je suis en 5000*1300 et c'est le minimum), photo sur toile, commandé lundi, reçu jeudi pour 50 €.

Pour le fauteuil, il était en mode dossier libre et j'avais les pieds sur le canapé, j'ai un peu trop forcé vers l'arrière et crac, l'accoudoir out et c'est lui qui tenait le dossier. Mais jsuis content, le nouveau fauteuil est plus light.

En tout cas, ça fait déjà un peu moins psychopathe. Encore un peu de tableau poster à mettre. (et j'ai enfin mis des rideaux aux fenêtres).

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

Elle est pas à jour la photo de ton panorama sur toile  ::ninja:: 

Sinon ça rend bien  ::):  Ton étagère à fleurs vient d'ikea ? Vu l'épaisseur des planches je dirais non mais dans le doute...

----------


## Chapaf

Ouais je me posais la même question, elle est bien cool ^^

----------


## Antarion

> Mon mien, toujours au taf, a peu près range:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4ab...cfe774d321.jpg


Tu utilises quoi pour avoir tes shells comme ça ?

----------


## blork

Nop, l'étagère vient d'alinea en fait, elle est en finition laqué pour plus de lumière et faire top moumoute. En revanche, le laqué, c'est le truc à la mode, dès qu'on sort ce mot sur un meuble c'est le double du prix  ::(:  ... (étagère là => http://www.alinea.fr/queen-etagere-blanc.html)

----------


## Nelfe

T'as pas de fenêtre dans ton salon ? C'est sombre, mais super classe par contre.

----------


## croustibatte

Ouais c'est ce que j'étais en train de me dire aussi, si c'est le cas, fait gaffe pour les plantes. Sinon c'est quoi qui fait ce halo lumineux? Un sabre laser avec un miroir dans l'angle?

----------


## blork

> T'as pas de fenêtre dans ton salon ? C'est sombre, mais super classe par contre.


la fenêtre est dans mon dos en fait. Mais la position de la pièce fait qu'il ne peut y en avoir que sur un pan de mur. Le salon a été  installé dans la partie la plus sombre, mais j'ai pas trop l'impression de vivre dans un bunker, la fenêtre permet bien à la lumière de rentrer. Hellzed, tes impressions sur la lumière chez ouam?

---------- Post added at 09h31 ---------- Previous post was at 09h28 ----------




> Ouais c'est ce que j'étais en train de me dire aussi, si c'est le cas, fait gaffe pour les plantes. Sinon c'est quoi qui fait ce halo lumineux? Un sabre laser avec un miroir dans l'angle?


le halo lumineux, c'est juste une bande de led de 5m. L'effet est moins important en vrai, le capteur du téléphone gère mal. Et l'intensité reste variable. Ca permet de faire une ambiance tamisé pour les films et augmenter pour de la lecture ou autre. On peut jouer sur la couleur également.

----------


## croustibatte

Ok! En tout cas ça rend très bien.

----------


## blork

pour donner une idée, là c'est la partie d'où je prends la photo, ça donne une idée de la lumière de la fenêtre. En revanche, c'était bordélique lors de la photo. le salon commence juste à gauche de la toff

et coté sabre laser, on peut s'amuser avec les couleurs : mode jungle 


Éclairage naturel à 7h30 du matin

----------


## croustibatte

Ah ouais ça rend vraiment bien en vert. Bon par contre comme je disais fait gaffe aux plante, j'ai l'impression que la pièce s'assombrie assez vite, j'ai un peu le même soucis chez moi, une fenêtre et salon tout en longueur, du coup on à l'impression que c'est assez lumineux mais j'ai déjà perdu 2 plantes verte censé tenir sans lumière directe.

----------


## blork

> Ah ouais ça rend vraiment bien en vert. Bon par contre comme je disais fait gaffe aux plante, j'ai l'impression que la pièce s'assombrie assez vite, j'ai un peu le même soucis chez moi, une fenêtre et salon tout en longueur, du coup on à l'impression que c'est assez lumineux mais j'ai déjà perdu 2 plantes verte censé tenir sans lumière directe.


Pour les plantes, j'ai vraiment discuté un ptit moment avec la vendeuse qui a bien cherchait à voir la lumière qu'elle allait avoir. En plus, ça reste des plantes vraiment bon marché, donc la perte est minime, mais je vais les chouchouter pour pas les perdre. a part la dernière photo, tout le reste est pris de nuit.

----------


## croustibatte

Moi je m'étais fié aux étiquettes seulement, mais c'est un peu du bidon en fait..  ::|:  La prochaine fois je demanderai conseil c'est mieux.

----------


## blork

Je pense que ce sont des plantes de sous bois ou ce genre de truc. Après le lierre, en général ça pousse même là où on veut pas, et la fougère, c'est un truc de la jungle les pieds dans l'eau qui pousse sous la canopée. Enfin je crois, jsuis pas trop un expert des plantes.

----------


## perverpepere

> Moi je m'étais fié aux étiquettes seulement, mais c'est un peu du bidon en fait..  La prochaine fois je demanderai conseil c'est mieux.


Evite les conseils des grandes surfaces, ou alors recoupent différent conseils, surtout en cette période de vacances  :;):

----------


## croustibatte

Quand je veux acheter des plantes verte je vais pas chez Ikea ou Carrefour, j'essaye d'aller dans les endroits spécialisé comme GammVert ou Jardiland. Quand même.  :;): 
Sinon blork, oui je pense que c'est beaucoup plus solide que celles qui j'avais et qui ont crevé.

----------


## perverpepere

C'est à Jardiland, Botanic, ... que je pensais, les vendeurs dedans sont souvent des étudiants qui aurait tout aussi bien pus être vendeur BD à la Fnac 
(je n'est rien contre eux, faut bien manger  :;):  )

----------


## MegABiloU

ou demande conseil dans le topic du jardinage

----------


## croustibatte

> C'est à Jardiland, Botanic, ... que je pensais, les vendeurs dedans sont souvent des étudiants qui aurait tout aussi bien pus être vendeur BD à la Fnac 
> (je n'est rien contre eux, faut bien manger  )


Ah ok, bah tu as quoi d'autre comme magasin pour acheter des plantes verte ?
Bon cela dit on est un peu HS là... Et puis je ne compte pas acheter de plantes pour le moment, les 3 que j'ai encore ne se portent pas trop mal.
Si besoin j'irai voir les jardiniers d'à côté  :;):

----------


## perverpepere

De la même manière qu'il existe des bouchers en centre ville, tu trouves de petit commerce ne vendant que des plantes, généralement les gens qui tiennent ces boutiques sont de vrais passionné  :;):

----------


## blork

teasing : je viens de spotter une toile qui irait ptet bien chez moi. Commande dans le week end je sens.

----------


## croustibatte

> De la même manière qu'il existe des bouchers en centre ville, tu trouves de petit commerce ne vendant que des plantes, généralement les gens qui tiennent ces boutiques sont de vrais passionné


Faudra que je regarde mieux, quelques fleuristes doivent bien faire autre chose que des bouquets  ::o:

----------


## perverpepere

Fleuriste, le mot que je cherchais merci  ::):

----------


## croustibatte

Bah à chaque fois que j'ai eu affaire à un fleuriste, c'était pour acheter un bouquet, j'ai jamais fait gaffe si ils vendaient des plantes d'intérieur  ::P:

----------


## ducon

> teasing : je viens de spotter une toile qui irait ptet bien chez moi. Commande dans le week end je sens.


Tu as fait une tache dessus ?

----------


## blork

> Tu as fait une tache dessus ?


en fait je viens de voir pas mal de petits tableaux abstraits qui me plaisent bien donc je fais mon choix ce week end et hop commande.

----------


## Anonyme947

Mon salon à moi, ça compte vu qu'il y a un PC dedans.



Sinon mon bural en panoramique moisi, mais le FoV est bon  :;):

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

Stylée la lambe de bureau au-dessus du tel fixe  ::o:

----------


## Traum

On voit pas très bien le bural mais sinon c'est très bien rangé !

----------


## blork

et hop, patchage avec du qu'il est bo :




Bon, c'est plus trop le bureau, mais suis trop content donc hop. Reste plus qu'à finaliser l'accroche de la partie gauche (plus de cheville)

----------


## gregounech

Nouveau PC installé dans mon studio d'étudiant  :Emo: ,  ::wub::   ::lol:: .



Veuillez noter le rangement parfait des mes cours au dessus.

----------


## Anton

Classe.

Et avec la barrière contre la porte-fenêtre, pas besoin d'investir dans un détecteur de mouvements ou une caméra extérieure, tu pourras jouer sereinement désormais  ::trollface::

----------


## Hellzed

> Nouveau PC installé dans mon studio d'étudiant ,  .
> 
> http://i.minus.com/jbajOfudIztsuE.jpg
> 
> Veuillez noter le rangement parfait des mes cours au dessus.


 Logement du CROUS d'Aix ?

----------


## gregounech

> Logement du CROUS d'Aix ?


Nope, une résidence étudiante Nexity (bien chère mais neuve). Le CROUS d'aix, c'est bien plus pourri que ça.

---------- Post added at 18h58 ---------- Previous post was at 18h57 ----------




> Classe.
> 
> Et avec la barrière contre la porte-fenêtre, pas besoin d'investir dans un détecteur de mouvements ou une caméra extérieure, tu pourras jouer sereinement désormais


La barrière elle fait pas plus d'1m20 de haut hein. Juste pour éviter les suicides chutes.

----------


## MegABiloU

Un garde fou  :;):

----------


## Anton

Ca suffira quand même pour prévenir les intrusions en plein multi.

----------


## Traum

Mon bureau en train de se remettre du déménagement. 



Et désolé pour le manque de lumière, pas pu faire mieux.  :Emo:

----------


## Azerty

Vous êtes tous en zone inondable ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anton

Condoléances pour ton ROD.

----------


## Traum

> Vous êtes tous en zone inondable ?


Pourquoi zone innondable ?

---------- Post added at 19h43 ---------- Previous post was at 19h43 ----------




> Condoléances pour ton ROD.


Comme si je possédais une console.  :tired:

----------


## Anton

Maquillée en tour de PC, mais le ROD t'a trahi  :tired:

----------


## Traum

Genre une console géré le multi écrans ?  :tired:

----------


## Anton

La tour peut contenir une 360 et un mini boitier PC dessous  :tired:  
Tu es fait, faquin  :tired:

----------


## Traum

Tu veut une photo de l'intérieur ? Hein ?!  :tired:

----------


## Anton

D'accord.  :tired:

----------


## Traum

:tired:

----------


## Grokararma

Ça prouve rien. C'est pas le même décor et on ne voit pas le journal du jour.  :tired:

----------


## Traum

J'ai besoin de me justifier là ?  :tired: 











 :tired:

----------


## Grokararma

Chais pas, ça me semble louche, c'est tout.

----------


## Anton

Je suis d'accord avec Groka  :tired: 
Et puis si tu n'étais pas coupable tu n'aurais rien à prouver  :tired:

----------


## Traum

C'est toi qui pose la question.  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme947

> Nouveau PC installé dans mon studio d'étudiant ,  .
> 
> http://i.minus.com/jbajOfudIztsuE.jpg
> 
> Veuillez noter le rangement parfait des mes cours au dessus.


C'est bien ordonné, mais je trouve ça froid  :tired:

----------


## Traum

Enlève le ventirad ce sera moins froid  ::ninja::

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Nouveau PC installé dans mon studio d'étudiant ,  .
> 
> http://i.minus.com/jbajOfudIztsuE.jpg
> 
> Veuillez noter le rangement parfait des mes cours au dessus.


C'est sympa, mais c'est normal la tour SUR le bureau ? Ca fait laid par rapport à tout le reste hyper bien rangé. Non ? Y a une raison de pas la mettre au sol ?

Sinon mon bureau (rangé, mais c'est son état à peu près habituel) :


Et celui de ma compagne, juste derrière (en bordel, et encore là c'est la rentrée, donc elle a rangé pendant les vacances) :



Photos sombres parce que prises à l'instant. De jour c'est évidemment plus clair (c'est une pièce dédiée aux bureaux et donc pour le taf').

----------


## MegABiloU

c'est dommage, tu tournes le dos à ta compagne.

----------


## gregounech

1- C'est plus facile pour nettoyer le sol et pas qu'il y ai un pc au milieu + 1000 cables.
2- Il y a moins de poussière sur mon bureau que sur le sol (enfin je pense).
3- Je vois mon PC avec sa fenètre, c'est classe (ou juste kikoo).

----------


## MegABiloU

Mon bureau chez mes parents (quand je viens en vacances)
notez le superbe clavier d'époque ainsi que l'écran 17 pouces cathodique magnifiquement décoré avec des autocollants Titeuf  :;): 

---------- Post added at 22h42 ---------- Previous post was at 22h40 ----------




> 1- C'est plus facile pour nettoyer le sol et pas qu'il y ai un pc au milieu + 1000 cables.
> 2- Il y a moins de poussière sur mon bureau que sur le sol (enfin je pense).
> 3- Je vois mon PC avec sa fenètre, c'est classe (ou juste kikoo).


face a face tu as les mêmes avantage et en plus tu peux sourire à ton homme  ::):

----------


## Azerty

> C'est sympa, mais c'est normal la tour SUR le bureau ? Ca fait laid par rapport à tout le reste hyper bien rangé. Non ? Y a une raison de pas la mettre au sol ?


C'est là ou je voulais en venir  :;): .

----------


## blork

trop de câbles dans les derniers posts....

----------


## sosoran

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c10...4f9fdf2411.jpg


Je trouve ça triste moi, aucun câble qui dépasse c'est comme une personne sans personnalité, fondu dans la masse, carrée et bien rangée.

----------


## MegABiloU

Il doit bien s'amuser le jour ou il doit modifier un composant.

----------


## Izual

> http://i.imgur.com/EdyBsmC.jpg
> 
> Mon bureau chez mes parents (quand je viens en vacances)
> notez le superbe clavier d'époque ainsi que l'écran 17 pouces cathodique magnifiquement décoré avec des autocollants Titeuf [COLOR="Silver"]


Ça existe encore ces trucs là  ::o:

----------


## ducon

Oui, j’en ai un, là, devant moi.

----------


## blork

> Oui, j’en ai un, là, devant moi.



Ne bouges pas, son acuité visuelle et basée sur le mouvement. Si tu restes immobile, ce vil prédateur t'ignorera.

----------


## ducon

Bof, il suffit de garder un œil ouvert et de cligner de l’autre, puis d’échanger.

----------


## MegABiloU

Petite modif sur mon bureau,

----------


## Epikoienkore

C'est un nouveau périphérique de pointage le truc noir et blanc avec des poils ?

----------


## la Vieille

C'est vrai que la peau de chat est réputée efficace pour nettoyer les surfaces vitrées, par contre on enlève en général ce qu'il y a à l'intérieur. En plus, un chat mort, ça doit sentir fort assez vite non ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

Mon cadeau d'anniversaire : un second 27"  ::):

----------


## Izual

La chance !  :Bave:

----------


## Traum

Bof j'aime pas trop la disposition des écrans. Celui de gauche est trop orienté.

----------


## Anonyme2016

CMB.

Le siège étant en face de celui de droite, et non entre les deux, c'est la disposition la plus logique.

----------


## Dodai

Mon bureau y a 5-6 mois : 



Mon bureau maintenant :



J'ai inversé la position entre ma vieille commode et la bibliothèque,  fait gagner en place). Le PC est maintenant sur la commode (qui contiens tout un tas de bordel, des câbles de toutes sortes et même un lecteur dvd) au lieu d'etre au sol et dans le passage.

----------


## AliloH

Il regarde la tv  :haha: 


:trollgratuit:

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Il a acheté la Galactic Edition de Spore  :haha: 

:trolla2balles:

----------


## alx

Y'a des biatch à ombrelles sur son papier peint  :haha: 

:trollolol:

----------


## Epikoienkore

Et une belle boîte de kleenex à droite de la TV...  ::P:

----------


## M0zArT

Parce qu'il est souvent enrhumé  ::ninja::

----------


## Dodai

> Il regarde la tv


Vu la qualité exceptionnelle  des programmes TV   ::ninja:: , la télé est plus décorative qu'autre chose.




> Il a acheté la Galactic Edition de Spore


On a tous des erreurs de jeunesse ...  ::rolleyes:: 




> Y'a des biatch à ombrelles sur son papier peint


Je me doutais que y aurais une remarque de ce genre là  :tired:  Et en effet y a bien des "biatch à ombrelles" sur le papier peint. 
Car à la base, c'était la chambre de ma sœur (qui est partie y a quelques années) et pour des raisons pratiques (et surtout parce que mon père à foutu pour un tas de bordel dans mon ancienne chambre pendant que j’étais en FJT  :tired: ), pour par exemple avoir internet et la télé. Et comme le papier peint date de plus de 20 ans ... 
Et non, je vais pas faire changer le papier.




> Et une belle boîte de kleenex à droite de la TV...





> Parce qu'il est souvent enrhumé


Et le pire c'est que c'est vrai, je suis souvent enrhumé  ::P: .

----------


## Anton

Et du coup tu te presses souvent le bout.

Du nez, bien entendu.

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

> Mon cadeau d'anniversaire : un second 27" 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/0628ab7...93d1def37c.jpg


Han un tapis de souris kernel32  ::love::   :Bave:

----------


## Anonyme2016

Il commence a se faire vieux d'ailleurs  :Emo:

----------


## captain-rabbit

Aller, voilà le mien qui est dans un état de bordel rangé dirons-nous  ::):

----------


## Metalink

Un gaucher qui joue avec la souris à gauche  :tired:  :satan:

----------


## captain-rabbit

Ouai je suis trop badass  :Cigare:

----------


## michelmichel

Alors t'es un de ceux qui font chier le monde quand ils touchent à un ordi qui est pas à eux où tu es capable de te servir de ta main droite aussi  :tired:

----------


## captain-rabbit

Etant un badass et un être évolué, je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais me plier aux us et coutumes de ces inférieurs de droitiers...

----------


## ducon

> Han un tapis de souris kernel32


J’ai le même.  :B):

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

> J’ai le même.


Je suis jalousie... Il était en vente à un moment ? (comme celui actuellement sur le store)

----------


## Syntaxerror

Ouais mais ça fait quelques années que c'est fini je dirais.

----------


## t4nk

> Aller, voilà le mien qui est dans un état de bordel rangé dirons-nous 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/514...ace4ab38be.jpg


Encore un gaucher contrariant. Dans mes bras !  ::love::

----------


## michelmichel

> Etant un badass et un être évolué, je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais me plier aux us et coutumes de ces inférieurs de droitiers...


Moi je préfère faire l'air de rien et les prendre par surprise. 

_Gaucher utilise son pouvoir Ambidextrie ! 

C'est super efficace !_

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ahah les mecs qui se sentent supérieurs parce qu'ils se sont gourés de paluche à la naissance. :^_^:

----------


## war-p

> Encore un gaucher contrariant. Dans mes bras !


Oui, venez tous, il faut faire la révolution!

----------


## ducon

Bof, gaucher ou droitier, la teub est au centre.

----------


## michelmichel

> Bof, gaucher ou droitier, la teub est au centre.


Oui mais les doigts c'est important aussi.

----------


## Fyl

Hello.

Ma modeste contribution : 



De plus près :


Alors non je ne suis pas en zone inondable, c'est juste que le boitier claque, et que je suis fier de le montrer. Et parce que le dvi de mon écran est très trop court.  ::sad:: 

Putain, c'est triste en fait.  :Emo:

----------


## Parsk

> Hello.
> 
> Ma modeste contribution : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/772...304af5f487.jpg
> 
> De plus près :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/dce...ec052040da.jpg
> 
> c'est juste que le boitier claque, et que je suis fier de le montrer


C'est vrai qu'il est sympathique, ce boîtier ! Quelle marque, sans indiscrétion ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> C'est vrai qu'il est sympathique, ce boîtier ! Quelle marque, sans indiscrétion ?


BitFenix Prodigy.

----------


## blork

Câbles !!!!

Sinon accroches le boitier sous l'escalier.

----------


## Parsk

> BitFenix Prodigy.


Merci.

----------


## Fyl

> Câbles !!!!
> 
> Sinon accroches le boitier sous l'escalier.


Oui, je suis en train de gainer mes câbles pour éviter le bordel justement (faut encore que je m'occupe de l'alim du pc et de l'écran). C'est pas si simple de faire propre avec ce genre de bural.

----------


## MegABiloU

Moi j'ai temporairement regroupé mes cables au 3M le temps de trouver une solution plus esthetique (un vrai bureau  :;):  )

----------


## Darkfun

nouveau G19S pour la sortie de Bf4

----------


## MegABiloU

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/16c...9cb0d3fd7d.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e22...50519b9136.jpg
> 
> nouveau G19S pour la sortie de Bf4

----------


## Hellzed

Avoir le fric pour un triple screen mais pas pour un appareil photo de qualité minimum: check.  ::ninja::

----------


## Akajouman

J'allais le dire.  ::trollface:: 

Et achète moi des passes câble pour les fils des enceintes ! Et profite en pour écarter un peu plus les voix latérales !  :tired:

----------


## Guest654986435241

Ca sert à quoi d'avoir 3 ecrans ?  ::huh::

----------


## domertow

Pour les jeux de caisses, les simu, ça doit être cool. Pour le reste, genre pour jouer à bf4, je vois moins l’intérêt c'est sur.  :tired:

----------


## la Vieille

> Ca sert à quoi d'avoir 3 ecrans ?


L'immersion curi, l'immersion.

----------


## war-p

> Ca sert à quoi d'avoir 3 ecrans ?


C'est parce que t'as jamais essayé que tu demandes ça...

----------


## AliloH

C'est vraiment utile 3 écrans quand on a rien a compenser ?

:trollgratuit:

----------


## Anton

Plus qu'une grosse télé probablement  ::trollface::

----------


## Fyl

Quelques changements ! J'ai remplacé mon vieux Asus par ce 29". Et mon boitier est enfin au sol. 
Je trouve l'ensemble plutôt propre et agréable. Le cache-fils c'est le reste de celui de ma TV, prévoir un truc plus fin à l'avenir.

----------


## Rom1

C'est le fameux écran testé par CPC dans un Hardware Mag? Bordel la taille du machin  ::mellow:: 

Par contre le combo clavier souris, c'est plus du tout adapté aux jeux, si?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

C'est classe. J'adore l'écran et le tapis de souris. Bon j'ai pas d'argent pour le premier par contre  ::P:

----------


## AliloH

Donc maintenant quand tu regarderas un flim, au lieu d'avoir des bandes noires en haut et en bas tu va les avoir sur les cotés ?  ::P:

----------


## Fyl

Du tout. L'écran arrive parfaitement à upscaler l'image en 21:9ème. Donc les films et les bandes noires c'est une légende. Puis je m'en sers surtout pour coder et jouer, j'ai l'impression de redécouvrir la vie. C'est beau.  :Emo:

----------


## L0ur5

> Quelques changements ! J'ai remplacé mon vieux Asus par ce 29". Et mon boitier est enfin au sol. 
> Je trouve l'ensemble plutôt propre et agréable. Le cache-fils c'est le reste de celui de ma TV, prévoir un truc plus fin à l'avenir.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6c9...2b2cfb3fb4.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1ff...86ff40b622.jpg


Putain bel exemple de gestion des cables. Je vais me faire un truc dans le genre...

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Du tout. L'écran arrive parfaitement à upscaler l'image en 21:9ème. Donc les films et les bandes noires c'est une légende. Puis je m'en sers surtout pour coder et jouer, j'ai l'impression de redécouvrir la vie. C'est beau.


Ah ben si, suivant le ratio de pellicule du flim que tu vas regarder il y en a forcément qui vont se retrouver avec des bandes noires sur le côté... Entre le 4/3, le 1.66,  le 1.77, le 1.85 et le 2.35 (pour les ratios les plus communs, le cinquième étant à priori le seul réellement adapté à ton écran) il parait difficile que tu ne te retrouves jamais avec des caches à moins bien sûr de couper une partie de l'image.

----------


## blork

Aaaahhhh .. quasi pas de câble, c'est bô. Le tapis de souris est bien sympa, c'est du molletonné ou du plastique dur?

Quand à l'écran, il est joli. Son seul défaut à mes yeux, c'est d'être dans les premiers de format et donc un poil petit coté hauteur (en revanche, il semble intégrer quelques fonctionnalités sympas - picture in picture, et mise à l'échelle des sources si besoin)

Question bête, tu n'as pas trop de poussières / terres / saletés qui tombent des escaliers?

----------


## XWolverine

> Ah ben si, suivant le ratio de pellicule du flim que tu vas regarder il y en a forcément qui vont se retrouver avec des bandes noires sur le côté... Entre le 4/3, le 1.66,  le 1.77, le 1.85 et le 2.35 (pour les ratios les plus communs, le cinquième étant à priori le seul réellement adapté à ton écran) il parait difficile que tu ne te retrouves jamais avec des caches à moins bien sûr de couper une partie de l'image.


Sans compter que même sur le ratio en 21:9, les films étant toujours encodés en 1920 pixels de large, l'image va obligatoirement être upscalée pour remplir les 2560 de la dalle en horizontal (et en pur 21:9 les 1080 en vertical), donc erreurs d'interpolation (1,3333... fois plus de pixels).
Donc un ratio parfait pour le format cinéma mais à cause des contraintes de support, pas vraiment exploité  ::|:

----------


## Fyl

Méa culpa Epikoienkore, j'ai uniquement essayé sur ma médiathèque, et j'ai pas eu ton raisonnement.  ::P:  Mais l'upscaling reste de bonne qualité, même sans s'éloigner de l'écran c'est très propre.

Concernant mon tapis, c'est celui-ci. Le visuel correspond pas, mais c'est vraiment lui.




> Question bête, tu n'as pas trop de poussières / terres / saletés qui tombent des escaliers?


La poussière se stock sur les marches mais je vais rarement en haut, donc elle ne tombe pas sur le bureau.  :;): 

Sinon j'ai encore fait des ajustements, notamment ma box-câbles qui est maintenant contre mon boitier. C'est encore plus bô.  ::lol::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Quelques changements ! J'ai remplacé mon vieux Asus par ce 29". Et mon boitier est enfin au sol. 
> Je trouve l'ensemble plutôt propre et agréable. Le cache-fils c'est le reste de celui de ma TV, prévoir un truc plus fin à l'avenir.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6c9...2b2cfb3fb4.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1ff...86ff40b622.jpg


La souris, le clavier, l'absence de câbles... J'ai cru à un Mac ai premier coup d'oeil. ::unsure::

----------


## Anton

Faut quand même éviter de trop enserrer/fermer les câbles, à cause du dégagement de chaleur. C'est généralement pour ça que vous ne trouverez jamais ça ailleurs que chez les geeks ou les postes bureautiques.

----------


## MegABiloU

ça doit être pratique pour aller en LAN  ::ninja::

----------


## Kineas

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/16c...9cb0d3fd7d.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e22...50519b9136.jpg
> 
> nouveau G19S pour la sortie de Bf4


C'est clair, ça donne envie de jouer.

----------


## Darkfun

> Ca sert à quoi d'avoir 3 ecrans ?


Les simus, jeux de caisse, etc. (Genre Euro truc avec Track IR c'est dément, Flight simulator, etc.)
vieux screen >



*Poker* (3x4 ou 3 x8 tables)
Les FPS (bf3 tourne @60 FPS en ultra en 5760*1080 - pas testé bf4  ::rolleyes:: )
La productivité 
Etc.

----------


## MegABiloU

Et puis ça évite d'installer des radiateurs dans la pièce  ::ninja::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Faut quand même éviter de trop enserrer/fermer les câbles, à cause du dégagement de chaleur. C'est généralement pour ça que vous ne trouverez jamais ça ailleurs que chez les geeks ou les postes bureautiques.


Les divers tranfos ok, mais les câbles eux-mêmes dégagent beaucoup de chaleur ?

----------


## Projet 154

> Les divers tranfos ok, mais les câbles eux-mêmes dégagent beaucoup de chaleur ?


Pour un PC (ou autre appareil domestique alimenté en 230V), ça dégagera peu de chaleur, sauf à vouloir tirer plus d'ampérage que ne peut accepter le câble (le disjoncteur du tableau électrique aura sauté avant dans ce cas).

----------


## MegABiloU

tous dépend de la section des câbles mais a priori les standards actuels permettent de ne pas avoir de soucis à ce sujet.
Faut quand même éviter le bobinage des câbles (les enrouler dans un coin) pour éviter les perturbations et l'inductance non désirée. 
En gros vaut mieux avoir des câbles de longueur adaptée. éviter de mettre les câbles 220v a coté des câbles courant faible même si le blindage devrait être suffisant (en général on prend 2 goulottes séparées pour le câble IP et le 220V.
Tout ça dépend de plein de facteurs.

----------


## Anton

Voilà. Faut surtout éviter le non-déroulage des câbles "parce que j'ai pas besoin d'autant de longueur" en fait.

Perso sous mon bureau c'est un dégueuloir de câbles et j'aime pas du tout, du coup je pense à me fabriquer un petit caisson avec du balsa pour camoufler un peu tout ça.





> Les simus, jeux de caisse, etc. (Genre Euro truc avec Track IR c'est dément, Flight simulator, etc.)
> vieux screen >
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0b0...0aafb20be4.jpg
> 
> *Poker* (3x4 ou 3 x8 tables)
> Les FPS (bf3 tourne @60 FPS en ultra en 5760*1080 - pas testé bf4 )
> La productivité 
> Etc.
> ...


Le jeu de couleurs tu le fais avec quoi, un spot à multiples ampoules ? Le truc derrière l'écran du milieu ?

----------


## Darkfun

Avec ça http://assets.inhabitat.com/wp-conte...es-537x311.jpg

----------


## Anton

En modulateur  ::o:  Sympa ^^ Y a le rouge pour les FPS  ::trollface::

----------


## MegABiloU

Et le rose pour le Pr0n.

----------


## Kineas

> Les simus, jeux de caisse, etc. (Genre Euro truc avec Track IR c'est dément, Flight simulator, etc.)
> vieux screen >
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0b0...0aafb20be4.jpg
> La classe
> 
> *Poker* (3x4 ou 3 x8 tables)
> Les FPS (bf3 tourne @60 FPS en ultra en 5760*1080 - pas testé bf4 )
> La productivité 
> ...

----------


## la Vieille

Kineas découvre la fonction « Répondre avec citation »  :^_^:

----------


## Tiri

> Avec ça http://assets.inhabitat.com/wp-conte...es-537x311.jpg


Ah d'accord. Mais c'est pas automatique j'imagine, non ?

----------


## gudulelapustule

Pimp my desk.

----------


## XWolverine

> Ah d'accord. Mais c'est pas automatique j'imagine, non ?


T'as des DIY pour le faire pour les TV (imiter l'Ambilight de Phillips), je suppose qu'on doit pouvoir le bidouiller pour PC aussi. Y'avait un truc à base de Raspberry Pi, je crois.

----------


## Ephez

C'est tres simple a faire en effet et surtout c'est pas chère! Par contre il faut obligatoirement un pc pour faire le traitement d'images avec un petit arduino ca tourne très facilement (pas besoin d'un pi pour un truc aussi simple  :;): ).
Voici de quoi je me suis inspiré pour faire le mien pour mon ecran 30" du pc.

----------


## Darkfun

Terrible ce truc, je connaissais pas  ::wub::

----------


## Anton

Idem. Impressionnant  ::mellow:: 
Mais ça n'a pas l'air artisanal, du coup, y a pas autrement qu'en russe, genre un truc officiel ?  ::P:

----------


## GxxP

> Idem. Impressionnant 
> Mais ça n'a pas l'air artisanal, du coup, y a pas autrement qu'en russe, genre un truc officiel ?


"An English version of project is also available"

----------


## Valentitix

Et surtout, c'est vraiment plus immersif ou ça sert juste à décorer ?

----------


## Ephez

C'est vraiment très immersif en effet mais je suis pas encore entièrement satisfait du soft, il faut que je continu mes recherches pour trouver quelque chose de plus stable car la il a du mal a soutenir les 25 points de mesures (un point par LED). 
Il existe un tuto plutôt bien fait pour les gens qu'y n'ont pas beaucoup d'expérience en électronique :
http://learn.adafruit.com/adalight-d...nt-tv-lighting 
C'est une très bonne base pour commencer. Sachant que le soft des russes est bien plus convivial que le soft du projet Adalight.
Il y a possibilité de trouver tout les composants a vraiment pas chère sur eBay pour finir avec un prix très bas.
Si des gens sont intéressés j'ai toujours la liste sous le coude.

Voici le mien une fois finit:


Aujourd'hui je l'utilise principalement éclairer la pièce avec une couleur fixe. ca rend vraiment très bien. (bien sur le tout est compatible multi screens)

----------


## Anton

Carrément que ça intéresse.

Pourquoi pas un topic unique avec tutoriel de ta part, photos à l'appui, références des produits, etc ?  ::):

----------


## Ephez

Ben je vais voir si je peux faire ca, c'est une bonne idée!

----------


## Darkfun

Ca m'intéresse aussi.

Mais tu dis que tu l'utilise avec une couleur fix, pourquoi? Le but n'est-il pas justement le changement de couleur?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Ephez

En effet le but est bien de faire de l'échantillonnement d'écran pour avoir la couleur sur les murs en continuité de l'écran, mais le soft que j'utilise "Prismatik" est très dérangeant pour moi, il produit des micro lags a chaque fois qu'il veut faire une nouvelle mesure des couleurs de l'écran. On peut régler le temps entre chaque mesures mais le lag est toujours la... Pour un film en HD ca fait vraiment bizarre au bout de 2 minutes on en peut plus et pour un jeu ben on a l'impression d'avoir un très haut ping. Je sais pas si cela est du a ma grande résolution d'ecran 2560x1600 ou au dual screen ou peut etre les deux?
Alors j'ai pas encore investigué grandement niveau soft mais j'en ai essayé un second recommandé pour Adalight et c'est beaucoup mieux, mais les réglages sont très limités comparé à Prismatik...

Enfin bref j'ai pas eu trop le temps de m'y remettre d'autres projets en cour mais j'ai encore beaucoup d'idées pour améliorer le tout et le rendre plus compact, je vais essayer de faire un tuto mais je sais pas encore ou je vais le mettre...

----------


## malmoutt3

> En effet le but est bien de faire de l'échantillonnement d'écran pour avoir la couleur sur les murs en continuité de l'écran, mais le soft que j'utilise "Prismatik" est très dérangeant pour moi, il produit des micro lags a chaque fois qu'il veut faire une nouvelle mesure des couleurs de l'écran. On peut régler le temps entre chaque mesures mais le lag est toujours la... Pour un film en HD ca fait vraiment bizarre au bout de 2 minutes on en peut plus et pour un jeu ben on a l'impression d'avoir un très haut ping. Je sais pas si cela est du a ma grande résolution d'ecran 2560x1600 ou au dual screen ou peut etre les deux?
> Alors j'ai pas encore investigué grandement niveau soft mais j'en ai essayé un second recommandé pour Adalight et c'est beaucoup mieux, mais les réglages sont très limités comparé à Prismatik...
> 
> Enfin bref j'ai pas eu trop le temps de m'y remettre d'autres projets en cour mais j'ai encore beaucoup d'idées pour améliorer le tout et le rendre plus compact, je vais essayer de faire un tuto mais je sais pas encore ou je vais le mettre...


Très intéressant, si un topic se crée avec tutoriels ou autres bases ça serait bien sympathique.

----------


## Ephez

J'ai un ou deux autres projets qui pourraient etre intéressant comme le montage d'un velo électrique (pas un velo a assistance mais un vélo full électrique) je pense que ca pourrait intéresser aussi. Maintenant je me pose la question si je fais un topic pour chaque projets ou un unique sur des montages électroniques "simple"???

----------


## MegABiloU

Genre ça?

----------


## weedkiller

Il y a un topic pour ça il me semble. Y a un truc qui s'appelle arduino/AVR, et je me demande s'il n'y a pas un autre "réalisations des canards", mais je suis moins sûr. Il y a également le topic raspberryPi, mais logiquement plus orienté vers ce système.

Si tu réussi à animer ce topic, chapeau  ::P:  .
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/59...A9lectroniques

----------


## Ephez

> Genre ça?
> 
> http://www.gifti.me/i/hlZA8Wn.gif


Nop plus genre:

pour l'instant je cherche le meilleur rapport vitesse prix (actuellement il va à un peu plus de 40Km/h pour pas trop chère. 




> Il y a un topic pour ça il me semble. Y a un truc qui s'appelle arduino/AVR, et je me demande s'il n'y a pas un autre "réalisations des canards", mais je suis moins sûr. Il y a également le topic raspberryPi, mais logiquement plus orienté vers ce système.
> 
> Si tu réussi à animer ce topic, chapeau  .
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/59...A9lectroniques


Ben l'Arduino est une bonne plateforme mais je n'utilise pas que ca donc je sais pas si ca a vraiment sa place dans un topic comme celui ci.

----------


## weedkiller

> Nop plus genre:
> 
> pour l'instant je cherche le meilleur rapport vitesse prix (actuellement il va à un peu plus de 40Km/h pour pas trop chère.


Ha Ha ! Attention, pas le droit aux pistes cyclables avec ce genre d'engin. Assistance au pédalage jusqu'à 25km/h, parce que là c'est plutôt un scoot électrique.





> Ben l'Arduino est une bonne plateforme mais je n'utilise pas que ca donc je sais pas si ca a vraiment sa place dans un topic comme celui ci.


Ben disons que le topic est déjà squaté par des gens qui s'y connaissent et il y a écrit "et autres joyeusetés" après l'arduino. Quitte à changer le titre du topic, ca me paraissait une bonne base pour commencer.

----------


## t4nk

Je pense plutôt que ce projet/tuto mériterait son topic dédié, rangé dans la section "périphériques".

D'ailleurs, cette ça pourrait aussi être bon d'y faire une sous-section "électronique/home-made/DIY" pour rendre plus visibles quelques topics trop vites noyés. Je vais de ce pas en parler à Frypo, tiens.


PS : et j'ajoute ma pièce à la tirelire des +1 pour le tuto/projet.

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

> PS : et j'ajoute ma pièce à la tirelire des +1 pour le tuto/projet.


La même, ça m'a fait rêver le projet ambilight russe à base de LEDs 
En plus avec le dernier CPC HW ça donne quelques bases pour un débutant comme moi...


PS : j'en profite dans la foulée... Tu dis que ton ambilight à 25 LED lag, mais sur le projet russe ils mettent un arduino et 10 LED, et ils n'ont pas l'air de dire que ça lag ? C'est à cause de la différence entre 10/25 Leds, ou la base hard/soft qui change radicalement ?

Par contre faut faire gaffe avec le projet russe, il semble y avoir une incompatibilité avec les jeux DirectX 10/11 (mais qui serait à 95% résolue dixit l'op  ::trollface:: )

----------


## Ephez

> Je pense plutôt que ce projet/tuto mériterait son topic dédié, rangé dans la section "périphériques".
> 
> D'ailleurs, cette ça pourrait aussi être bon d'y faire une sous-section "électronique/home-made/DIY" pour rendre plus visibles quelques topics trop vites noyés. Je vais de ce pas en parler à Frypo, tiens.
> 
> 
> PS : et j'ajoute ma pièce à la tirelire des +1 pour le tuto/projet.


Ha ben oui ca c'est une idée excellente. J'attend ca depuis un bon moment avec le CPC hardware qui prend de plus en plus de poids.
Dis a Frypo que je serais la pour faire les premier Tutos/Topics et on pourrait y mettre tout les topics précédemment cités !!!




> La même, ça m'a fait rêver le projet ambilight russe à base de LEDs http://i.imgur.com/04ENtmq.gif
> En plus avec le dernier CPC HW ça donne quelques bases pour un débutant comme moi...
> 
> 
> PS : j'en profite dans la foulée... Tu dis que ton ambilight à 25 LED lag, mais sur le projet russe ils mettent un arduino et 10 LED, et ils n'ont pas l'air de dire que ça lag ? C'est à cause de la différence entre 10/25 Leds, ou la base hard/soft qui change radicalement ?
> 
> Par contre faut faire gaffe avec le projet russe, il semble y avoir une incompatibilité avec les jeux DirectX 10/11 (mais qui serait à 95% résolue dixit l'op )


Pour le soft ne change rien du tout, dans les deux cas (arduino ou home made PC :B):  il est utilisé comme esclave uniquement par le biais d'une liaison RS232 émulé sur USB donc il peut pas vraiment faire "lagger" le PC. C'est donc pour moi le soft qui fait ca. Il échantillonne l'ecran en prenant un screenshot toutes les Xms et le traite avant d'envoyer les données a la carte "esclave". Je pense donc que c'est simplement le fait qu'il prenne un "screenshot" a chaque fois qui fais laguer. peut etre aussi la taille de l'image a traiter mais ca je sais pas du tout, j'ai pas vu le code source...

----------


## Kecheu

Et bien voila une tres bonne utilisation pour mon arduino et mes led qui trainent  :Bave:  
Je voulais jeter un oeil au code source pour cette histoire de lag, mais c'est tout en c++  ::(: 

Bon ouvrez donc ce fichu topic pour qu'onpuisse en discuter tranquile.

----------


## la Vieille

Et annoncez le ici, qu'on puisse vous y suivre  ::wub::

----------


## Darkfun

Alors ce topic ?  ::wub:: 

J'ai du temps et de l'argent à perdre pour avoir "ambilight" sur mon 3-screen  ::): 

D"avance merci  :;): 

---------- Post added at 14h31 ---------- Previous post was at 13h54 ----------

la symétrie des ombres

----------


## Anonyme2016

La vache.

----------


## L0ur5

> Alors ce topic ? 
> 
> J'ai du temps et de l'argent à perdre pour avoir "ambilight" sur mon 3-screen 
> 
> D"avance merci 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14h31 ---------- Previous post was at 13h54 ----------
> 
> la symétrie des ombres
> ...


Ho tu aurais un lien vers ton wallpaper? Je le testerais bien...

----------


## Darkfun

http://wallbase.cc/search?q=&color=&...21&aspect=0.00

1000 babes en 5760...

----------


## Ephez

> Et annoncez le ici, qu'on puisse vous y suivre


Je le poste des que j'ai finit de l'écrire.
Par contre comme je suis une grosse bite en orthographe et syntaxe si vous pouviez me relire une fois le post crée (petit mp pour les trucs a corriger) ca serait top!  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> D'ailleurs, cette ça pourrait aussi être bon d'y faire une sous-section "électronique/home-made/DIY" pour rendre plus visibles quelques topics trop vites noyés. Je vais de ce pas en parler à Frypo, tiens.


Je vais essayer de voir avec le big boss. Par contre ça risque d’être long. En attendant vous pouvez bien sûr créer tous les topics que vous voulez.

----------


## Colink



----------


## dglacet

Pour ma part, déménagement du bureau dans le salon le temps de virer la tapisserie (qui sort par les yeux) et de mettre un coup de peinture....

----------


## AliloH

Faudrait bannir ceux qui postent des images de leur bureaux sans sopalin dans le cadre de la photo  :tired:

----------


## Mepeanuts

le sopalin doit être planqué derrière (ou dans  ::o: ) les faux codes Dalloz

----------


## dglacet

Merde! j'suis démasqué....

----------


## MegABiloU

Il est scotché sous le fauteuil Voltaire.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Il est collé sous le fauteuil Voltaire.


Fixed.

----------


## Ragondin

Surtout avec un si beau manche sur le bureau... Bizarre  ::P:

----------


## perverpepere

> Faudrait bannir ceux qui postent des images de leur bureaux sans sopalin dans le cadre de la photo


Mais non ce canard à 3 guitars ca doit être un aimant à gonzesse, du coup il a pas besoin de sopalin
Ouaaaaaa la chance qu'il a  ::P:

----------


## dglacet

Non mais la guitare, c'est pour les soirs d'été au bord de la plage, p'tit feu de camp tout ça tout ça.... à mon souffle dans l'oreillette que la guitare électrique, sur une plage, c'est pas top.... bon, j'vais trouver autre chose...

----------


## Anton

> Je le poste des que j'ai finit de l'écrire.
> Par contre comme je suis une grosse bite en orthographe et syntaxe si vous pouviez me relire une fois le post crée (petit mp pour les trucs a corriger) ca serait top!


Alors ce topic ? ^^

----------


## herve

Salut

Mon merdier

Coin Pc:



Insert coin:



Ecran pour jouer au jeux light gun (brancher sur la borne).



Coin rétro:

----------


## Anonyme2452

Putain... respect !

Je crois même reconnaitre le radio/réveil Amstrad.

----------


## Freakazoid

Pareil respect. La poussière ça doit être sympa pour la faire.

----------


## Anonyme2452

> La poussière ça doit être sympa pour la faire.


J'ai pas l'impression que ce soit son problème.  ::ninja::

----------


## la Vieille

> Je crois même reconnaitre le radio/réveil Amstrad.


Woputain oui, je le reconnais aussi  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme2452

> Woputain oui, je le reconnais aussi


Avec le tuner TV en dessous, il ne manque que le meuble.  :Emo:

----------


## Flipmode

Herve ya moyen qu'on fasse l'amour ? on mêlera la poussière et les câbles à nos substance visqueuse* avec beaucoup de joie.

*je parle de la sueur sur les manettes hein.

----------


## Jolaventur

Y'a vraiment de grands malades sur ce topac.
Rassurez moi vous vivez seul?

----------


## L0ur5

> Rassurez moi vous vivez seul?


Donc collectionner les ustensiles de cuisine, ça va, mais le matos relatif aux jeux vidéos, non, définitivement, c'est vraiment un truc de célibataire attardé. 

La tolérance et la prise de recul ne font partie de tes principales qualités ou je me trompe?

----------


## Jolaventur

Oui voilà  tu as saisi mais je rajouterai que les JV cay pour les loosers.

----------


## Anton

Tant que c'est pas des losers ça va.

----------


## mokimokoko

J'adore les premiers post de ce topic  ::P: 

Sinon voici ma petite contribution :

----------


## poseidon8500

C'est trop propre !  :tired:   ::P: 



Spoiler Alert! 


et ça manque de mouchoirs  ::siffle:: 



 ::ninja::

----------


## mokimokoko

Je viens d'avoir mon clavier maître j'en ai profité pour me réinstaller  ::):

----------


## AliloH

Le topic du Sopalin a trouver dans le foutoir  ::P:

----------


## L0ur5

> J'adore les premiers post de ce topic 
> 
> Sinon voici ma petite contribution :
> 
> http://www.free-community.in/upload/...098cf1ea87.jpg


Image non visible pour moi. Un soucis avec l’hébergeur?

----------


## blork

marche bien pour moi

----------


## mokimokoko

Lours => j'ai réuploadé pour toi :

----------


## Ezechiel

> La symétrie des ombres
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/91e...a5b673279b.jpg


 ::o: 

 :Bave:

----------


## L0ur5

> Lours => j'ai réuploadé pour toi :
> 
> http://img15.hostingpics.net/thumbs/...098cf1ea87.jpg


Merci  ::): 

Copain de clavier tiens. Et une boomslang! C'est pas courant!

----------


## mokimokoko

> Merci 
> 
> Copain de clavier tiens. Et une boomslang! C'est pas courant!


Quel clavier ?  ::): 

Par boomslang tu entends mon mpc ? (qui n'en pas un au final)

----------


## L0ur5

> Quel clavier ? 
> 
> Par boomslang tu entends mon mpc ? (qui n'en pas un au final)


Ha j'avoue que clavier ça prétait à confusion... Je parlais du Lycosa. Et la boomslang c'est ton modèle de souris.

----------


## AliloH

On veut plus de Sopalin sur ce topic  :tired: 



 ::P:

----------


## n3os

Hello,

après la configoscope, le bureau.

----------


## Anton

On croirait plutôt le bureau d'un frontalier du sud-ouest que de l'est  ::P:

----------


## Izual

De l'inspiration pour vos foutoirs. Le type a carrément mis tous les ordis dans une pièce à part pour avoir une installation totalement silencieuse.  ::o: 

Edit : et je résiste pas à linker celui-là aussi. Tout vient de r/battlestations.

----------


## Anton

Et quand il veut mettre un CD/DVD ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Izual

Oh le ringard !  ::trollface::

----------


## Anton

- Papa, papa, on peut regarder _Machintruc_ ?
- Bien sûr fiston ! Donne-moi 10 minutes, que je descende à la cave...


Mais à part ça c'est classe, c'est sûr.

----------


## MegABiloU

Au même moment je tombe sur ça !

----------


## michelmichel

> De l'inspiration pour vos foutoirs. Le type a carrément mis tous les ordis dans une pièce à part pour avoir une installation totalement silencieuse. 
> 
> Edit : et je résiste pas à linker celui-là aussi. Tout vient de r/battlestations.


Le chômage des informaticiens, un fléau. 

Et là le mec fait un deuxième gosse deux ans plus tard et doit déménager  ::trollface::

----------


## Aza

> Edit : et je résiste pas à linker celui-là aussi. Tout vient de r/battlestations.


Truc de fou O_O Rien que la porte à reco digitale ça le fait !

----------


## M0zArT

Le mec a poussé le vice au point d'avoir un Corgi comme chien !  ::o:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Hello,
> 
> après la configoscope, le bureau.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/4939...984c9f831c.jpg


Pas très sain tout ça.

Tu dois être tout le temps malade.

----------


## Rikore

Petit gros up m'enfin.

http://puu.sh/7CKl6.jpg

Je suis un fan des coins propres et classe, pourtant, en repensant plusieurs fois mon coin "jeu", je trouve toujours que ça a pas vraiment de la gueule comme des coins comme ça ;

http://image.---------.com/fichiers/...38-chambre.jpg
http://www.tophostgames.com/wp-conte...g-0r0nmhfb.jpg
http://image.---------.com/fichiers/...7-dsc-0351.jpg

A votre avis, c'est quoi l'ingrédient secret pour avoir un coin qui envoie du paté ?

(Autre qu'avoir trois écrans de 30" et des claviers Razer à 200 euros)

----------


## gudulelapustule

Faire le ménage plus qu'une fois par mois.

----------


## hiubik

> Faire le ménage plus qu'une fois par mois.


Heretique......

Sinon le must du coin sympa c'est d'avoir une pièce a part pour ca  ::):

----------


## L0ur5

Deux de tes liens sont morts, Rikore. Et putain, sur le second, autant je trouve ça classe, autant la CG au mur...  :tired:

----------


## Rikore

Bah ma chambre est consacré à ça, à part le lit limite. Un vrai truc d'ermite.

Les liens qui marchent ;
http://puu.sh/7CM45.jpg
http://puu.sh/7CM29.jpg

Oui la CG au mur c'est un peu n'importe quoi.  ::P: 

Et ouais je suis un maniaque, je fais genre le ménage une fois par semaine.

Mais donc ouais ça vous parle un coin comme ça ? ça a un minimum de gueule ?  :tired: 

J'installe bientôt un système 5.1 et je vais faire passer mes cables dans un cache-cable.

Au passage si quelqu'un a des idées pour comment foutre deux sposts de lumière philipe le mieux possible je suis preneur.

----------


## Izual

Ça a de la gueule, et serait très apprécié sur r/battlestations si jamais tu veux entendre des gens s'extasier.

----------


## L0ur5

> Mais donc ouais ça vous parle un coin comme ça ? ça a un minimum de gueule ?


Je déménage dans pas longtemps et je vais avoir une pièce réservée pour faire un coin gaming/bibliothèque...  :Bave: 

Et non Frypo, je ne rachèterais pas d'écrans  ::ninja::

----------


## Rikore

Tu parlais du quel là ?  ::o: 

Ouais non quand je regarde d'autres battlestation je suis juste dégouté. Certains mec arrivent à faire des trucs fabuleux

---------- Post added at 18h44 ---------- Previous post was at 18h42 ----------




> Je déménage dans pas longtemps et je vais avoir une pièce réservée pour faire un coin gaming/bibliothèque...


Le mieux c'est si tu peux l'insonoriser.  ::lol::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Bah ma chambre est consacré à ça, à part le lit limite. Un vrai truc d'ermite.
> 
> Les liens qui marchent ;
> http://puu.sh/7CM45.jpg
> http://puu.sh/7CM29.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Oui la CG au mur c'est un peu n'importe quoi. 
> ...


Trop de néon tue le néon.
ça témoigne d'un gout douteux :tired: 
T'a une 205 avec un lest en béton dans le coffre aussi?

----------


## MegABiloU

c'est qui est dommage c'est les enceintes très moyennes.

----------


## M0zArT

Inventaire :

✔ Une poire à lavement anal
✔ Un paquet de mouchoirs
✔ Du lait mixa peau de bébé  ::trollface:: 
✔ Un rouleau de scotch
✔ Des sous bocks  :tired: 
✔ De la patafix pour cacher la put*** de led de mon casque sans fil
✔ Une PSP (Fat  :B): ) + une Dingoo (bien rangées, pour éviter qu'elles ne prennent trop la poussière)
✔ Des cartouches d'encre à prix exorbitants, mais avec un canard dessus
✔ Un mug offert par un ami  ::rolleyes:: 
✔ Un cache sur ma webcam (parce que la NSA m'aura jamais tavu_)

Et en bonus le fond d'écran avec le bureau pendant le ménage / après la remise en place du bazar utile sur le bural.

----------


## Rikore

SPA 5300 oui, je remplace très bientôt par un kit 5.1 Z906.




> Trop de néon tue le néon.
> ça témoigne d'un gout douteux
> T'a une 205 avec un lest en béton dans le coffre aussi?


Méchant.  ::sad::  Oui non mais j'avoue j'ai un côté kéké tunning. Mais j'essaye de faire un jeu de lumière classe et sobre (et c'est pas gagné)

----------


## blork

> A votre avis, c'est quoi l'ingrédient secret pour avoir un coin qui envoie du paté ?
> 
> (Autre qu'avoir trois écrans de 30" et des claviers Razer à 200 euros)


Qu'on ne voit pas ces putains de câbles moches qui font bordel... Et les enceintes cachés ou accroché au mur selon le modèle. Des posters/images, ce que tu veux sous cadres vitrés. Une zone très dégagée pour le plan de travail.

----------


## Jolaventur

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/616...ac1e4e04c4.jpg
> 
> Inventaire :
> 
> ✔ Une poire à lavement anal
> ✔ Un paquet de mouchoirs
> ✔ Du lait mixa peau de bébé 
> ✔ Un rouleau de scotch
> ✔ Des sous bocks 
> ...


Le mec qui fait à peine exprès de sortir les trucs glauques pour la photo...
T'a oiublié de laisser trainer une capote.
On notera le clavier lavable sous le robinet aussi

----------


## Rikore

> Qu'on ne voit pas ces putains de câbles moches qui font bordel... Et les enceintes cachés ou accroché au mur selon le modèle. Des posters/images, ce que tu veux sous cadres vitrés. Une zone très dégagée pour le plan de travail.




Ok merci.

Les enceintes baah sur le bureau ça le fait pas ? (sachant que je vais foutre un kit 5.1, donc les trois sur le bureau au devant et les deux derrières avec des pieds)

Pour le poster ouais je compte foutre un poster horizontal de Dishonored (signé et tout en plus, faut juste que je trouve le cadre adapté)

Par contre tu veux dire quoi par "zone très dégagé pour le plan de travail" ?

----------


## Anton

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/616...ac1e4e04c4.jpg


Tiens c'est quoi ton Rainmeter ? Je me lasse de mon calendrier anglais.

----------


## blork

> Ok merci.
> 
> Les enceintes baah sur le bureau ça le fait pas ? (sachant que je vais foutre un kit 5.1, donc les trois sur le bureau au devant et les deux derrières avec des pieds)
> 
> Pour le poster ouais je compte foutre un poster horizontal de Dishonored (signé et tout en plus, faut juste que je trouve le cadre adapté)
> 
> Par contre tu veux dire quoi par "zone très dégagé pour le plan de travail" ?


Pour ton bureau :
rassembler tous les fils et les faire descendre par 1 seule "colonne" et après, il se déplacent dans une gaine horizontale ou dans une goulotte. recule les enceintes contre le mur, elle ne seront pas posé en plein milieu du bureau. l'écran plus au fond et à la rigueur que tu ramènes au cas où (gaffe au câblage et ne pas abimer le mur par frottement). Il faut aussi pouvoir passer d'un éclairage léger à du blanc assez clair. Sinon, les 2 consoles posées un peu comme ça, ça le fait pas. Soit un ptit meuble pour les intégrer, soit les plaquer plus vers le mur et plus l'une contre l'autre. Pour le ptit meuble à console, peut être un ptit encadrement vertical et le 2eme écran posé dessus, ou bien un ptit casier horizontal avec par dessus soit la living color, soit une figurine.

----------


## Rikore

> Pour ton bureau :
> rassembler tous les fils et les faire descendre par 1 seule "colonne" et après, il se déplacent dans une gaine horizontale ou dans une goulotte. recule les enceintes contre le mur, elle ne seront pas posé en plein milieu du bureau. l'écran plus au fond et à la rigueur que tu ramènes au cas où (gaffe au câblage et ne pas abimer le mur par frottement). Il faut aussi pouvoir passer d'un éclairage léger à du blanc assez clair. Sinon, les 2 consoles posées un peu comme ça, ça le fait pas. Soit un ptit meuble pour les intégrer, soit les plaquer plus vers le mur et plus l'une contre l'autre. Pour le ptit meuble à console, peut être un ptit encadrement vertical et le 2eme écran posé dessus, ou bien un ptit casier horizontal avec par dessus soit la living color, soit une figurine.


Okay merci beaucoup. Par contre ouais je vois pas quel type de meuble, j'aime bien aussi les mettre un peu en évidence.

Pour l'encadrement limite ouais. Genre un truc fixé sur le mur où je mettrais les consoles ?
(L'écran a déjà un pied pivotant donc je peux pas trop déplacer ça)

EDIT : Pour l'enceinte du milieu je suis bien obligé de la mettre en dessous l'écran non ?
(Je parle de la cinquième enceinte dans un système 5.1)

----------


## Praetor

> EDIT : Pour l'enceinte du milieu je suis bien obligé de la mettre en dessous l'écran non ?
> (Je parle de la cinquième enceinte dans un système 5.1)


Ou au-dessus, ça marche aussi.

----------


## Rikore

> Ou au-dessus, ça marche aussi.


Je suis pas bricoleur du tout  ::P:  Surtout que pour enlever après c'est la galère.

----------


## M0zArT

> Tiens c'est quoi ton Rainmeter ? Je me lasse de mon calendrier anglais.


Kézako ?
C'est juste le lock screen de Windows 8.1, si tu parles bien de mon fond d'écran.

----------


## Anton

L'éphéméride c'est W8 ? Dommage, ça faisait très Rainmeter (si ça te dit rien tu dois pas suivre souvent ce sujet  ::P: )  :Emo:

----------


## blork

> Okay merci beaucoup. Par contre ouais je vois pas quel type de meuble, j'aime bien aussi les mettre un peu en évidence.
> 
> Pour l'encadrement limite ouais. Genre un truc fixé sur le mur où je mettrais les consoles ?
> (L'écran a déjà un pied pivotant donc je peux pas trop déplacer ça)
> 
> EDIT : Pour l'enceinte du milieu je suis bien obligé de la mettre en dessous l'écran non ?
> (Je parle de la cinquième enceinte dans un système 5.1)


je pensais à un truc comme ça moins mastoc, sans la partie basse avec la bonne proportion.



Je trouve pas trop ce à quoi je pense. Sinon, oui, la possibilité de faire une petite étagère murale au dessus du bureau mais assez basse (proche de la planche du bureau). Peut être un truc blanc pour ne pas les cacher dans la masse.

Après, ce sont des conseils subjectifs, il faut prendre ce qui t'intéresse et jeter le reste. Je suis du genre à faire des trucs le plus discret possible, et je vais plutôt tendance à vouloir minimiser l'impact sur la vision des appareils technologiques, c'est pas forcément ce que tu vas rechercher.

tu peux mettre une tablette murale également pour un peu surélever la tête halo et la living color aussi.

----------


## M0zArT

> L'éphéméride c'est W8 ? Dommage, ça faisait très Rainmeter (si ça te dit rien tu dois pas suivre souvent ce sujet )


Bah en fait, y'a pas d'éphéméride.
Tu as l'heure, le nombre de mails non lus sur ma boite, et le prochain rappel calendrier.
L'icône en bas à droite c'est la "connectivité réseau" autrement  ::): 
Mais j'utilisais Rainmeter quand j'avais XP et sans doute au début de W7 également  :;):

----------


## Don Peperino

[Veuillez m'excuser de l'intrusion, cependant, je n'ai pas trouvé d'endroit où poster ceci... Hormis ce fabuleux foutoir.]


Hellow,
*blork*, ayant vu ton excellent goût pour aménager une chambre d'intérieur, me suis dit, tiens pourquoi pas...

Alors voilà, j'ai un petit problème.
J'vous explique : en attendant mon new appart, je dois prendre en charge ma sœur qui actuellement vie avec moi et mon frère. Par conséquent, j'ai du vider une chambre (la gamer) afin qu'elle puisse s'y installer. Je me retrouve avec quelques petits gadgets en plus qui sont en "trop" dans ma chambre. Même auparavant, la chambre à coucher était assez mal aménagée, je dois dire. La "chambre" de gamer elle, était meublée que d'un bureau, étagère, canapé.

Actuellement, je me vois contraint de serrer tout ça dans une petite surface (je dois vous avouer que je ne connais pas celle-ci, loul). J'en ai ras le bol de traîner des étages bricolés en 2 petites heures.

Voici le plan de la chambre que j'ai concocté moi-même :

(J'ai la honte de foutre mon bordel actuel donc, je vais m'abstenir de poster une photo...)

A savoir : ma cave est pleine de merde, c'est un petit appart 3 chambres. C'est le range bordel inutile (et également lieu de bricolage).

Bon, commençons :
- On peut constater que cet chambre est pas mal pleine... A la base, la chambre est dotée d'une armoire qui longe toute la chambre jusqu'à la fenêtre. Celle-ci est actuellement pleine (habits, cartons matos + divers inutilisés).
- Maintenant qu'on a une idée de la chambre étant vide, on passe à la suite... Je compte changer ENTIÈREMENT le style de ma chambre avant de déménager. Pas envie de me prendre la tête à un déménagement. J'ai le temps, donc j'en profite. Sachant que je déménagerais dans un appart également, l'espace disponible sera à peut-prêt le même.
- Je compte viser le petit style moderne dont tu en as le secret. Je vais devoir (peut-être) revendre mon lit mezzanine en pin non coloré (couleur bois quoi)... Mon bureau non coloré également et la commode à la limite (noire et bois).
- C'est un peu compliqué mais je fais de la muscu... J'vais pas en salle par manque de temps donc j'ai mon propre matos. L'espace est désormais très moindre donc j'en fais moins mais, l'espace que demande le matos est celui renseigné ci-dessus.
- J'ai une put*** d'imprimante qui a la taille d'une tour couchée. Je ne sais jamais où la mettre. Actuellement, elle est posée sur l'étage qui lui est posé sur la commode... Mon écran lui est posé sur l'étage qui lui est posé sur le bureau. Ma tour elle, est enfermée dans un bloc sous le bureau.
- Petit canapé si possible. De façon à ce que mes potes se tapent pas l'heure debout (j'ai déjà un petit canapé qui ne fais pas lit, malheureusement...).

Je sais pas si vous l'avez compris, mais tout se tasse en dessous du lit... Ce n'est pas que ça fait pas class mais comme tu dit, il faut de l'ESPACE ! J'peux même plus jouer à la wii...
Me demande pas de foutre des consoles dans le salon, il fait mi-cuisine, mi-salon. La cuisine est impec' comme elle est et le salon ne peut accueillir que d'une table et quelques petits meubles.

Voilà, ça a été long mais bon, si tu aimes faire ça, fais toi plaiz'. Je suis à l'écoute de vos conseils.

J'aimerais à la fin, installer de beaux rubans à leds de façon à rendre le tout plus agréable (façon de parler, ein  ::P: ).


Petit oubli : mon budget n'est pas. J'ai pas envie de dépenser d'la tune dans de la camelote sérieux... Si ça ne dépasse pas les 200€ en tout (hors leds), c'est faisable. Prenez en compte le fait que je puisse vendre mon bureau et mon lit.

Merci à vous !  ::):

----------


## Onice

> Salut
> 
> Mon merdier
> 
> Coin Pc:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/66d...aac1365399.jpg
> 
> Insert coin:
> ...




Donnez un bon point à ce monsieur, il a un videopac!!!!

Je jouais dessus à Peter tête de pioche y a presque 30ans !!!

----------


## blork

> [Veuillez m'excuser de l'intrusion, cependant, je n'ai pas trouvé d'endroit où poster ceci... Hormis ce fabuleux foutoir.]
> 
> 
> Hellow,
> *blork*, ayant vu ton excellent goût pour aménager une chambre d'intérieur, me suis dit, tiens pourquoi pas...
> 
> Alors voilà, j'ai un petit problème.
> J'vous explique : en attendant mon new appart, je dois prendre en charge ma sœur qui actuellement vie avec moi et mon frère. Par conséquent, j'ai du vider une chambre (la gamer) afin qu'elle puisse s'y installer. Je me retrouve avec quelques petits gadgets en plus qui sont en "trop" dans ma chambre. Même auparavant, la chambre à coucher était assez mal aménagée, je dois dire. La "chambre" de gamer elle, était meublée que d'un bureau, étagère, canapé.
> 
> ...


Si je résume bien, il faut garder un couchage dans la chambre? C'est un appart avec un salon/cuisine + 1 chambre pour toi, une chambre pour ta soeur et 1 chambre pour ton frère. La solution clic-clac est envisageable à la place du canapé ou faut oublier car basculer le lit en canapé, c'est lourd et ça ne sera pas fait?

----------


## Don Peperino

Tu résumes bien.
Donc oui en effet, j'avais pensé à ça. Un clic-clac ça doit surement se trouver pour environ 200€... Mais, est-ce confortable ? Je n'en sais rien. Vais-je me péter le dos ? Je recherche actuellement de bons rapport qualité/prix mais je sèche.

Si tu as des idées,  ::P:

----------


## blork

y a aussi la solution de garder la mezzanine et de la repeindre. Une photo resterai plus parlant quand même. 

En revanche, le moderne aime bien le dépouillé, de ce que j'entends, y a du monde à caser. le range linge où son contenu ne peut pas aller dans le placard?

Pour les rubans, si on garde la mezzanine, on sait déjà où on peut les mettre.

----------


## Don Peperino

Je pense que je peux le déplacer dans le placard effectivement, après un balayage cartons de mon matos informatique.

Comment tu peux t'y prendre pour peindre une mezzanine 2 places ? Ça m'a l'air chaud... Je vais te faire une photo demain si j'en ai le temps.

----------


## M0zArT

Si t'as pas de thunes leboncoin ou emmaus réservent parfois de bonne surprise, surtout pour ce genre d'achat (clic-clac).

----------


## MegABiloU

J'ai de la chance d'habiter à 2 min de mon Emmaüs  ::siffle::

----------


## Don Peperino

Emmaus, j'connais pas trop... Je sais c'que c'est bien-sur mais j'y suis jamais allé et je sais même pas s'il y en a un dans le coin. :P Puis c'est pas des trucs donnés gratos là-bas ?

----------


## cailloux

> Emmaus, j'connais pas trop... Je sais c'que c'est bien-sur mais j'y suis jamais allé et je sais même pas s'il y en a un dans le coin. :P Puis c'est pas des trucs donnés gratos là-bas ?


Non c'est pas gratos c'est pour donner un peu de sous aux pauvres. Tu peux chopper des trucs genre cafetière à 5 €, des fringues à 4 € le kg... des meubles à 10 balles. faut tomber juste mais j'ai déjà vu des gabardine lanvin  (genre le truc qui doit coûter 500 €) vendu à 15 €.

----------


## Don Peperino

Ah ouai pas mal. J'me renseignerais si j'en ai un pas loin de chez moi.  ::P:

----------


## blork

mise à jour (photos au tel, donc pas terrible):





Donc le gros mac beige tout moche doit être vendu dès que je trouve comment l'ouvrir et réparer son lecteur de disquette (un apple 128k je crois, y a moyen de moyenner je pense), le câble tout moche disparaitra un jour prochain. Faut que je trouve un truc à accrocher au dessus du pc... je sais pas encore quoi...

Sinon, la nouveauté c'est ça (avec en plus des photos pour vous montrer tous les secrets du meuble) :
des ptits trous fait à l'arrache pour évacuer la chaleur de l'ampli  :B):   (je ferrais un truc avec une grille un jour ... ou pas).



Le pourquoi on ne voit pas de câbles : cachés derrière l'enceinte et le pc  :;): 


et l'astuce du jour pour ceux qui ont des périphériques sans fil avec un câble pour les recharger :

----------


## t4nk

> (photos de néons bleus, donc pas terrible)


:fixed:

----------


## blork

point de néon, ça pète les yeux... ce sont des LEDs vil jaloux

----------


## Valentitix

En l’occurrence j'aime beaucoup ton séjour/bureau mais sur la photo ça pète les yeux quand même !  ::P:

----------


## Taksanka

Vraiment classe le coté "technologie" avec le petit coin nature !

----------


## blork

> En l’occurrence j'aime beaucoup ton séjour/bureau mais sur la photo ça pète les yeux quand même !


le coté pète au yeux, c'est le tel qui sature. c'est pas aussi puissant en vrai. Et une fois éteint, c'est assez discret (juste un ptit quart de rond collé au raz du mur couleur peinture du mur). L'idéal, c'est un faux plafond qui se termine juste avant le mur, mais trop chiant à faire.

----------


## Valentitix

Par contre le meuble Blanc avec les plantes tu l'as eu ou ?

----------


## blork

le meuble blanc, il vient d'alinea rayon étagère (http://www.alinea.fr/queen-etagere-blanc.html/) . Existe en noire. Je cherchais un truc pour séparer le bureau du reste de la pièce sans cacher la vue. Hop ptite étagère bizarre avec des plantes, et le tour est joué.

----------


## Valentitix

Je cherchais justement la même chose !  ::P:  Merci  :;):

----------


## blork

de rien, c'est l'intérêt du topic, échange d'idées et tout ça (musique patriotique avec image de ptits nenfants qui se donnent la main)

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

Vraiment chouette ton install' ! Quelle est la photo que t'as imprimée sur la toile à droite au-dessus de ton bureau ?

Par contre l'agencement des trous d'aération  :Gerbe:  T'avais pas un peu forcé sur le ricard ?  :^_^: 

Un dernier truc : je trouve que la barre LED verte ternit un peu la couleur naturelle des plantes. A moins que ça soit moins flashy en vrai (ce qui semble être le cas vu les posts du dessus...)

----------


## blork

> Vraiment chouette ton install' ! Quelle est la photo que t'as imprimée sur la toile à droite au-dessus de ton bureau ?
> 
> Par contre l'agencement des trous d'aération  T'avais pas un peu forcé sur le ricard ? 
> 
> Un dernier truc : je trouve que la barre LED verte ternit un peu la couleur naturelle des plantes. A moins que ça soit moins flashy en vrai (ce qui semble être le cas vu les posts du dessus...)


dans l'ordre : la photo. Je l'ai retravaillé pour forcer un peu le contraste et impression sur alu/plexi pour la rendre lumineuse.



les trous, en fait j'ai percé comme un gorêt sans virer les copeaux, donc assez aléatoire et je me suis pas appliqué du tout.

La ptite living color caché dans les plantes est moins forte que sur la photo et on peut choisir la couleur voir l'éteindre. De jour, y a pas de lum, le soir et la nuit, c'est la chaine de led qui tourne en blanc en général, je baisse la luminosité ou change les couleurs selon les besoins (ex, une partie L4D, je passe en bleu ou rouge pas trop lumineux). La ptite living est plus là pour l'ambiance et éclairer un deuxième panneau alu/plexi que j'ai foiré et qui est assez sombre.

----------


## t4nk

> je me suis pas appliqué du tout.



 :^_^:  C'est peu de le dire !
 En plus ça a l'air d'être un plateau en verre. Si c'est le cas, je t'accorde pour les perçages un magnifique 1/10 pour l'effort.  ::P:

----------


## blork

> C'est peu de le dire !
>  En plus ça a l'air d'être un plateau en verre. Si c'est le cas, je t'accorde pour les perçages un magnifique 1/10 pour l'effort.


le plateau en verre est opaque, donc ça cache tout. Puis j'avais fait un meuble trop parfait, fallait que je le détruise.

----------


## t4nk

+2 points alors.

----------


## -nico-

@ blork : et il où le chat, hein ??? 

Coin PC / détente / lecture.





Vieilles photos, depuis c'est mieux rangé, les câble surtout sont mieux dissimulés et j'ai changé 2-3 trucs dont le clavier et la souris.

Tout ça va bientôt changer, je déménage d'ici quelques semaines  ::):

----------


## blork

IIIHHHHHHHHHHHH une delorean !!!

le chat, il a pas le droit sur le bureau, en revanche la serviette blanche sur la table basse, c'est pour lui.

----------


## Rikore

Nouvelle installation, j'ai tout déplacé, j'ai installé le KIT Z906, j'ai retiré pleins de trucs.

Il me reste à foutre mon joli poster Dishonored signé en haut de mon écran quand j'aurais un cadre, et foutre les caches cables en bas, je vais le faire dans la semaine, ils sont achetés et peints. Faut juste que je les poses. (Si quelqu'un a des conseils de comment les agencer pour le truc le plus propre possible, il est le bienvenue)

J'aimerais bien mettre mon deuxième écran mais il a des pieds énormes, il est très petit par rapport au 27" et y'en a qu'un. Bonjour l'homogénité.



(Désolé pour la qualité de grille-pain)

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

Tu gagnerais pas à caser le haut-parleur central derrière l'écran, un peu orienté vers le haut ? (et réglé plus fort, éventuellement)

----------


## MegABiloU

Vu son kit, je dirais qu'il faut mettre moins fort sinon les murs tremblent.

----------


## Rikore

Je peux pas trop l'orienter, à l'occasion j'essayerais mais j'aime bien le mettre là. Limite je l'accroche au mur ?

MegABiloU > Pas faux  ::):  A peine à 20% ça fais un boucan du diable

----------


## Rhah

> Nouvelle installation, j'ai tout déplacé, j'ai installé le KIT Z906, j'ai retiré pleins de trucs.
> 
> Il me reste à foutre mon joli poster Dishonored signé en haut de mon écran quand j'aurais un cadre, et foutre les caches cables en bas, je vais le faire dans la semaine, ils sont achetés et peints. Faut juste que je les poses. (Si quelqu'un a des conseils de comment les agencer pour le truc le plus propre possible, il est le bienvenue)
> 
> J'aimerais bien mettre mon deuxième écran mais il a des pieds énormes, il est très petit par rapport au 27" et y'en a qu'un. Bonjour l'homogénité.
> 
> http://puu.sh/7ZDti.jpg
> 
> (Désolé pour la qualité de grille-pain)


Ya moyen que tu fasses une photo de ton fauteuil il a l'air terrible ! Et dire d'ou il provient je pense que ca sera pas mal  ::): 
Thx

----------


## Rikore

Ah désolé, le fauteuil il est acheté d'occasion, je pourrais pas te dire donc. D:



Style vintage un peu.  :B):  Mais merci !

----------


## Rhah

Superbe ! Ca ressemble bcp au genre de fauteuil que je recherche  ::(: 
Je vais devoir surveiller les sites d'annonces

----------


## Akajouman

Ce fauteuil de playboy !  ::o: 

Parfait pour jouer de la musique ce truc.  :Emo:

----------


## Rhah

Si quelqu'un est capable de donner le nom de ce type de fauteuil ca facilitera mes recherches  ::):

----------


## Epikoienkore

Moi j'appellerais ça un fauteuil "confortable" !!!

 ::ninja::

----------


## Ckao

> Moi j'appellerais ça un fauteuil "confortable" !!!


Hé non, le "fauteuil confortable" désigne un autre type de fauteuil  ::P:

----------


## Epikoienkore

Ah non celui que tu nous montres là c'est le "fauteuil ultra-confortable et méga-classe" !!!

----------


## croustibatte

Il me semble qu'on appelle ça un fauteuil crapaud. J'en ai un similaire mais en tissu, il est quand même beaucoup moins classe.

----------


## KiwiX

> Ah désolé, le fauteuil il est acheté d'occasion, je pourrais pas te dire donc. D:
> 
> http://puu.sh/7ZTxN.jpg
> 
> Style vintage un peu.  Mais merci !


 Classe ce petit fauteuil .

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Depuis 2010 ça a un peu changé sauf le bureau, faudrait que je pense à le dégager dans mon apart' d'ailleurs (oui parce que la c'est chez les daron quand je suis en wacances  ::(: )

Donc avant:

 

Et maintenant:

 

Vous remarquerez les boîtiers de Warrior Within et Chaos Theory absolument introuvable dans le commerce, c'est collector. Et non ce ne sont pas des tipiak mais des CD fournis avec je ne sais plus quelle carte graphique.

Tadaaa:



On a jeté le CD de Colin McRae quand ce-dernier est décédé de mort.

----------


## Anonyme947

Et même pas une version boite de S.T.A.L.K.E.R. SHoC en premier plan.

Mécréant !



Je vois que tu es comme moi: un fin consommateur de cartouches de clopes de calibre standard.  :;):

----------


## Rikore

Encore une petite update, j'ai enfin camouflé ces putains de câbles et c'était galère.


Par contre du côté droit du bureau (qu'on voit pas) tout les câbles du kit logitech ressortent. Sérieux les câbles font genre 5 mètres chacuns. Je sais pas où les mettres.  :tired: 

EDIT : J'ai aussi rajouté un zoli cadre  ::lol::

----------


## MegABiloU

Limite tu aurais fait un coffret ça aurait été encore plus stylé  ::):

----------


## Rikore

Comment ça un coffret ?

----------


## MegABiloU

ben que tes goulottes aboutissent sur un boitier en plastique blanc assorti au mur (histoire de cacher la multiprise)  ::):  voir même encastré, mon frangin à fait un coffret encastré pour ses prises de courant / réseau vers son pc.

il a pris un truc genre le boitier Batibox multimedia legrand

Mais au final c'est plus une option pour mettre à hauteur de bureau, cela ne correspondrait peut être pas a ton besoin (par contre ça peut peut être donner des idées à d'autres canards)

----------


## Rikore

Ah ouais ça pourrait être classe. Mais bon avec les prises et les grosses alimentations, plus les trucs genre le routeur, le switcher HDIM etc....  ::): 

Après c'est beaucoup moins pratique.

----------


## RomSonic

ça manque de photos bordéliques depuis quelques temps je trouve.

----------


## cailloux

> ça manque de photos bordéliques depuis quelques temps je trouve.


Réjouis toi. JE fais même un plan sur le salon en vrac.

----------


## perverpepere

> Réjouis toi. JE fais même un plan sur le salon en vrac.


 Maniaque psycho rigide spotted!  ::trollface::

----------


## Aza

Ça va quand même, c'est pas trop le bordel. Jolie bibliothèque en tout cas, tu as l'air d'avoir une sacrée collec' de BD's/bouquins/mangas.

----------


## Azerty

> Réjouis toi. JE fais même un plan sur le salon en vrac.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/aaf...80d20184f6.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/634...9f4ea7a514.jpg


Sympa.
Tu as un nom ou une réf pour le bureau ?  ::):

----------


## MegABiloU

> Sympa.
> Tu as un nom ou une réf pour le bureau ?


Et des enceintes  ::siffle::

----------


## Shaunipul

Je crois que ça viens d'un obscur fabriquant suédois  ::happy2::

----------


## KiwiX

> Réjouis toi. JE fais même un plan sur le salon en vrac.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/aaf...80d20184f6.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/634...9f4ea7a514.jpg


Une très belle pièce, Sieur cailloux .

----------


## cailloux

> Maniaque psycho rigide spotted!


Sans dec ? Je suis pas super bordélique mais je suis loin du  maniaque, d'ailleurs on voit 2 tasses ça veut dire que y'en a une qui triane de puis au moins 24 heures.

---------- Post added at 04h12 ---------- Previous post was at 04h12 ----------




> Ça va quand même, c'est pas trop le bordel. Jolie bibliothèque en tout cas, tu as l'air d'avoir une sacrée collec' de BD's/bouquins/mangas.


L'autre moitié est chez mes parents  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 04h13 ---------- Previous post was at 04h12 ----------




> Sympa.
> Tu as un nom ou une réf pour le bureau ?


ikea expedit, mais ils ont abandonné la collection cette année je pense, mais ça doit se trouver sur le bon coin, il est très long et très profond, c'est très bien.

---------- Post added at 04h14 ---------- Previous post was at 04h13 ----------




> Et des enceintes


"Made in Papa" (audiophile) mais si tu es super intéressé je peux lui demander les plans. Le caisson de basse est invisible sur les photos mais présent, et je dois avoir quelque part les satellites arrière et le face, mais je m'en sers pas.


Sinon je viens de voi la qualité des photos.... heum... désolé pour vos yeux.

----------


## cailloux

> Une très belle pièce, Sieur cailloux http://i.imgur.com/1zDbRq7.png.


Derriere le bureau j'ai tout un pan de mur à aménager en bibliothèque/plante tombante, et je cherche une astuce pour faire une séparation entre le bureau et la partie avec les "sièges" derrière pour qu'on ne voit pas le cul des écrans quand on y est assis. Peut être une séparation en rotin ou des lamelles textile qui tombe du plafond....

----------


## Azerty

> ikea expedit, mais ils ont abandonné la collection cette année je pense, mais ça doit se trouver sur le bon coin, il est très long et très profond, c'est très bien.


Effectivement, plus au catalogue apparemment.
Merci quand même  :;):

----------


## perverpepere

> Sans dec ?


2nd degré mon canard  ::'(:

----------


## cailloux

> 2nd degré mon canard


Nn mais ça aurait pût hein, c'est vrai que c'est pas la montagne de bordel dont on peut se faire l'écho ici.

----------


## Anonyme947

Une photo floue prise vite fait de mon bural, avec la tenture de babloche, les boules Quiès, et la tasse de café. Derrière j'ai le bordel avec les chats, alors je montre pas.

----------


## MegABiloU

Bienvenue dans les années 80  :;):

----------


## Anonyme947

Hein ? pourquoi ?

----------


## Nazedaq

> Bienvenue dans les années 70


Corrigé.

----------


## MegABiloU

Ta tapisserie est un peu psyché  ::):  sinon le bureau fait moderne bien entendu  ::):

----------


## Anonyme947

C'est pas une tapisserie, c'est un tissu de la malle des Indes.  :;):

----------


## Anonyme2452

> Hein ? pourquoi ?


Parce que c'est typiquement le genre d'écran que l'on voyait beaucoup dans les années 80.

----------


## Epikoienkore

C'est vrai, dans les années 80 les écrans LCD étaient particulièrement à la mode en effet !

----------


## Anonyme947

> C'est vrai, dans les années 80 les écrans LCD étaient particulièrement à la mode en effet !


Tout à fait, d'ailleurs ces écrans me donnent envie de prendre du LSD.

----------


## Epikoienkore

LSD qu'on commandait déjà par le biais d'internet dans ces années là. Bon, l'interface était un peu rudimentaire...

----------


## Anonyme2452

3615 lsd !  ::P:

----------


## poseidon8500

> 3615 ulla !


Fix'd !  ::trollface:: 

 ::P: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme947

> LSD qu'on commandait déjà par le biais d'internet dans ces années là. Bon, _l'interfesse_ était un peu rudimentaire...


Et je ne te décris pas la piètre qualité du double zéro sept en téléchargement.^^

----------


## Anonyme947

Sinon, j'ai un autre semi bureau dans le salon avec des Bose en appui.

----------


## garyturner

Ce n'est pas encore dans le bureau mais manque de place j'ai craqué. 250*80 au lieu de 200*60 pour y poser 4 écrans, ça devrait être plus confort(surtout pour le chat).

La suite quand le vernis sera fait !

----------


## blork

> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/46036220141022.jpg
> 
> Ce n'est pas encore dans le bureau mais manque de place j'ai craqué. 250*80 au lieu de 200*60 pour y poser 4 écrans, ça devrait être plus confort(surtout pour le chat).
> 
> La suite quand le vernis sera fait !


Gaffe, j'ai commencé comme ça dans ma tête et j'ai créé un bureau de A à Z qu'il est plus mieux que ce qu'on trouve dans le commerce. (Qu'il est plus long à faire/monter aussi)

----------


## garyturner

J'ai déjà fait le meuble TV de mon salon sur mesure à l'époque(tissus acoustiquement transparent, emplacement caisson, elements hifi, pchc). Mais non là ce sera un gros plateau avec périphériques dessus et tours dessous  ::):

----------


## L0ur5

Ça ne risque pas de faire trop 80 cm de profondeur? J'ai trois écrans sur un bureau de 75 cm de profondeur, et j'ai envie de le réduire à 60 là, ça prend une place de fou pour rien je trouve: j'ai 20cm de vide derrière les écrans... Après ça dépend forcément de quels écrans et de comment tu les arrange aussi. Peut-être aussi que tu n'aime pas être trop proche des écrans?

----------


## Azerty

Çà donne çà sur mon 80 (par 150) :



Outre le fait que çà ne m'a coûté qu'une bouchée de pain (27€ le plan de travail et 32€ pour 2 tréteaux d'architecte), c'est quand même un gain de confort appréciable. Après 75 ou 80cm, c'est kif-kif, j'ai 5cm derrière mon iiyama au pied très large.

----------


## garyturner

Là avec 65cm j'ai mon écran accroché au ras du mur et madame a les siens collés au raz du mur aussi. Ca fera de la place pour les jambes.
Sinon pour la place, c'est dans une pièce dédiée, j'en fait.
Bon j'ai grillé un écran  ::(:  mais en temps normal c'est 2x24"  1x24"et un 20". Les enceintes sont posées plus loin sur une bibliothèque.

Mon plateau en pin lamellé bien épais: 85€ ça va. J'ai déjà les tréteaux. 
Le fondur est passé.
Le dessous est vernis. 
Passes cables vissés(recup qui fera bien l'usage)
la première couche du dessus est vernie/poncée.

Ce soir faut que je passe/ponce la deuxième couche et que je vide et déplace une bibliotheque.



Vous voyez comme on se sent vite à l'étroit.

----------


## L0ur5

Ha ouais, à deux dessus en même temps, il faut forcément de la place. Surtout que bon, la tablette graphique, il faut pouvoir la poser ailleurs que sur le clavier.

----------


## MegABiloU

> Çà donne çà sur mon 80 (par 150) :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5e2...398036bf53.jpg
> 
> Outre le fait que çà ne m'a coûté qu'une bouchée de pain (27€ le plan de travail et 32€ pour 2 tréteaux d'architecte), c'est quand même un gain de confort appréciable. Après 75 ou 80cm, c'est kif-kif, j'ai 5cm derrière mon iiyama au pied très large.


Pour avoir été sur trétaux pendant plus de 10 ans c'est pratique mais quand même fragile. Il faut en choisir des bien robustes.

----------


## garyturner

Tréteaux métal coudés à 90° et zéro soucis même à l'époque du crt 21".

----------


## garyturner

Bon, c'est en place et ça fait du bien un peu d'espace  ::):

----------


## Rikore

Très sympa  ::):

----------


## cailloux

J'ai patché mon bureau, et toute la pièce avec.

Bougeage de bureau et d'étagères avec achats et découpage d'une étagère escalier (2cm trop haute l'étagère tsss), achetage d'un vieux tabouret chez emaus (2 balles), dégageage d'espace et du fauteuil de bureau.

----------


## SuperLowl

Très sympa. J'aime beaucoup le côté noir et blanc avec quelques touches de couleurs juste par ci par là.
C'est ce que je vise chez moi à terme. C'est quoi le modèle de tes enceintes ? J'avais repéré les AudioEngine 2+ ou les Tangent Evo E4 en blanc mais je ne crois pas reconnaître un de ces modèles chez toi.

----------


## Azerty

> J'ai patché mon bureau, et toute la pièce avec.
> 
> Bougeage de bureau et d'étagères avec achats et découpage d'une étagère escalier, achetage d'un vieux tabouret chez emaus (2 balles), dégageage d'espace et du fauteuil de bureau.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/654...f212c10a01.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7a9...4dda4c3b4d.jpg


J'adore.

La table basse de la photo 1, c'est fait avec les mêmes cubes présents sur la photo 2 ?
Tes bouteilles en haut de l'étagère, elles sont dans une cagette ?

----------


## cailloux

> Très sympa. J'aime beaucoup le côté noir et blanc avec quelques touches de couleurs juste par ci par là.
> C'est ce que je vise chez moi à terme. C'est quoi le modèle de tes enceintes ? J'avais repéré les AudioEngine 2+ ou les Tangent Evo E4 en blanc mais je ne crois pas reconnaître un de ces modèles chez toi.



Enceinte made in papa déco personnalisé "granit" donc introuvable sur le marché. Quoi qu'il doit bien en avoir 2 autres chez lui ( j'ai pris le stereo alors qu'il a fait un 5.1).

---------- Post added at 15h28 ---------- Previous post was at 15h22 ----------




> J'adore.
> 
> La table basse de la photo 1, c'est fait avec les mêmes cubes présents sur la photo 2 ?
> Tes bouteilles en haut de l'étagère, elles sont dans une cagette ?


1/ Oui ce sont les expedit que ikea ne fabrique plus. L'avantage c'est que si j'ai besoin de siège je déplace ceux du mur pour que les gens s'assoient dessus. Du coup j'ai pris des coussinets de couleurs qu'on voit à droite, ils rentrent dans un des cubes si je veux les ranger.

2/ C'est un peu comme une cagette niveau résistance c'est un collègue m'a offert le lot, ce sont des"panier découverte" qu'on trouve dans les caves à bière ( genre V&B une enseigne qu'on trouve dans les zones commerciales un peu partout en france) Ya plusieurs tailles.

Et j'ai pas eu le temps d'en boire une seule des bières (personne n'a jamais le temps de passer à la maison les partager avec moi)  ::cry::

----------


## SuperLowl

Ben chapeau ! Je trouve ta pièce très bien agencée et cohérente dans les choix de couleurs, de meubles et de déco.

Ton papa, il en ferait pas d'autres des enceintes de ce type en 2.0 ? A prix canard...  ::siffle::

----------


## cailloux

> Ben chapeau ! Je trouve ta pièce très bien agencée et cohérente dans les choix de couleurs, de meubles et de déco.
> 
> Ton papa, il en ferait pas d'autres des enceintes de ce type en 2.0 ? A prix canard...


Franchement je pense pas il en a bricolé probablement des dizaines sans compter les amplis et les machins. dans sa vie il doit en avoir assez là.

En plus il m'a dit qu'il me ferait un ampli pour remplacer le mien qui fait un sale bruit quand il est chaud.

----------


## SuperLowl

Non mais je déconnais. Des enceintes, je préfère les tester. En les achetant chez un VPC, je peux profiter du délai de rétractation. Là, ça me ferait chier de faire travailler ton père si le rendu final ne me plait pas.  :;): 

Mais il a une formation professionnelle pour faire ça (il bosse peut-être dans ce domaine) ou c'est juste par passion ? Parce que j'imagine que fabriquer tout ça, ça doit pas être simple.

----------


## cailloux

> Non mais je déconnais. Des enceintes, je préfère les tester. En les achetant chez un VPC, je peux profiter du délai de rétractation. Là, ça me ferait chier de faire travailler ton père si le rendu final ne me plait pas. 
> 
> Mais il a une formation professionnelle pour faire ça (il bosse peut-être dans ce domaine) ou c'est juste par passion ? Parce que j'imagine que fabriquer tout ça, ça doit pas être simple.


Passion depuis qu'il est adulte en gros, voire ado ! Je pense que ça lui a permis de bricoler sans pour autant en faire un métier. Honnêtement je serais étonné que tu sois déçu par le rendu final d'une enceinte de mon paternel (bon celles là ce sont des "low costs" mais bon...( Du low cost d'un audiophile quoi. Là son installation c'est une putain de vrai salle avec des fauteuils de cinéma dedans, si tu veux le niveau de WTF...)
 Je me souviens des géniales enceintes à haut rendement, gros comme des machines à lavé, lesté au béton et qui crachait 110 db (largement suffisant pour une maison hein) avec des amplis de même pas un Watt de puissance... Ou bien les panneaux électrostatique de 2 mètres de haut qu'il fallait surtout pas toucher sous peine de se prendre une violente décharge électrique... la classe quoi.

----------


## Anonyme2452

Avant c'était ça :
Panorama by Smoke It 2013, on Flickr

Et aujourd'hui c'est ça :


Ca va être vraiment compliqué de faire mieux pour les câbles... entre les 2 PC et le matos audio avec le patch, pas facile du tout.
Par contre j'ai un des 2 écrans qui a du mal à rester allumé. Ma femme les a récupéré à son taf mais sans alim et c'est du 12v 3.75a pour 36w de conso, le mieux que j'ai trouvé c'est du 12v 3a, donc peut être que c'est un peu juste. Vu le prix que ça vaut un 21.5 pouces, si il continue à me faire chier j'en prendrai un neuf.

----------


## Traum

L'ampli orange  :Bave:

----------


## Anonyme2452

Ah ah, il est sympa avec le Rhodes.

----------


## Traum

> Ah ah, il est sympa avec le Rhodes.


C'est le quel ? Quelle puissance ?

----------


## Anonyme2452

C'est un petit, le crush 20LDX, 20W, ce n'est que pour la maison donc ça suffit largement.

----------


## Traum

> C'est un petit, le crush 20LDX, 20W, ce n'est que pour la maison donc ça suffit largement.


Ok je vois je pensais qu'il était à lampes.

----------


## Anonyme2452

Tout de suite il y a moins de bave !  ::P:

----------


## Traum

Effectivement  :^_^: 

Je suis devenu amoureux des lampes il y a 6 mois il n'y a plus d'alternatives  :Bave:

----------


## Anonyme2452

Je te comprend, moi j'ai juste un petit préamp à lampes, un bluetube qui crache à mort d'ailleurs.

----------


## Praetor

Ils sont vides ces dossiers  :tired:

----------


## cailloux

Ma salle est devenu gay friendly, je m'en suis rendu compte après avoir acheté mes coussins, mais j'aime bien

----------


## GrOsBiLL45

Joli bureau  ::ninja::

----------


## theartemis

Oups mauvais topac  ::P:

----------


## cailloux

Tiens une photo de la salle en question. Rainbow... Manque qu'une licorne.

Notez le porte-casque au dessus du bureau.

----------


## Anonyme2452

Ca en fait des spots à chats !  ::P:

----------


## SuperLowl

Putain y'a pas à dire, j'aime beaucoup ta déco. Même le côté "rainbow", qui tranche habilement avec le noir et blanc.

----------


## cailloux

> Ca en fait des spots à chats !


Et j'ai même pas de chats  :Emo: 

Je dois encore peindre le bois dégueu de la chaise en blanc, mais c'est un peu de boulot donc ça ne sera probablement jamais fais. :seconnaittropbien:

----------


## Ephez

Tu veux une sourie pour Nowel?

----------


## cailloux

> Tu veux une sourie pour Nowel?


Nan c'est bon, je te remercie, je dois avoir ça en stock.

----------


## MegABiloU

Et un clavier  ::): 

Sinon si tu avais des chats ton porte casque ne serait pas exactement à cet emplacement  ::):

----------


## cailloux

J'ai un clavier faut pas déconner hé ! On le voix sur le bureau à coté de la tablette graphique.

---------- Post added at 17h22 ---------- Previous post was at 17h20 ----------




> Et un clavier 
> 
> Sinon si tu avais des chats ton porte casque ne serait pas exactement à cet emplacement


Normalement j'aurai un nouvel ampli à Nowel, le porte casque ira juste en dessous ( si ya la place mais je suis régulièrement victime du syndrome du "1 cm" )

----------


## garyturner

C'est très joli mais à quoi servent toutes ces cases vides ? En prévision de bouquins ?

----------


## cailloux

> C'est très joli mais à quoi servent toutes ces cases vides ? En prévision de bouquins ?


Rangement possible, déplaçable à l'envie pour faire des poufs. Pour les bouquins j'ai encore de la place, mais si j'avais pu j'aurai acheté des sortes de paniers à mettre dedans pour faire du rangement plus discret mais ce n'est plus édité malheureusement.

----------


## MegABiloU

et la souris qui va avec.
En fait c'était une blague par rapport aux coussins rainbow, j'avais même pas grillé pour le bureau  ::):

----------


## cailloux

> http://assets.razerzone.com/eeimages...re_gallery.png et la souris qui va avec.
> En fait c'était une blague par rapport aux coussins rainbow, j'avais même pas grillé pour le bureau


En fait ma "skin" windows est déjà rainbow ! Et ephez se foutait de ma yeule pasque je joue à CS GO avec une tablette graphique...

----------


## Ephez

Moi??? 
Jamais j'oserais!  ::ninja::

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Tiens une photo de la salle en question. Rainbow... Manque qu'une licorne.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4d6...abcc20a175.jpg
> Notez le porte-casque au dessus du bureau.


Ca me travaille : les coussins jaune et vert clair sont un chouïa plus haut que les autres, et ça casse tout. Faudrait mettre les blocs au dessus de la ligne au début ou en fin pour ne pas que la différence de hauteur se remarque trop. Oui je suis tatillon.

----------


## M0zArT

> Avant c'était ça :
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8220/...310bfa1a_z.jpgPanorama by Smoke It 2013, on Flickr
> 
> Et aujourd'hui c'est ça :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e7a...014837af17.jpg
> 
> Ca va être vraiment compliqué de faire mieux pour les câbles... entre les 2 PC et le matos audio avec le patch, pas facile du tout.
> Par contre j'ai un des 2 écrans qui a du mal à rester allumé. Ma femme les a récupéré à son taf mais sans alim et c'est du 12v 3.75a pour 36w de conso, le mieux que j'ai trouvé c'est du 12v 3a, donc peut être que c'est un peu juste. Vu le prix que ça vaut un 21.5 pouces, si il continue à me faire chier j'en prendrai un neuf.


Comment ? Que ?
Tu t'assieds ou/comment ?  :tired: 
Ne me dit pas que c'est le pouf en dessous ?  :tired: 
Tu es devant ton PC à genoux ?  :tired: 

Répondez maintenant

----------


## Azerty

> J'ai patché mon bureau, et toute la pièce avec.
> 
> Bougeage de bureau et d'étagères avec achats et découpage d'une étagère escalier (2cm trop haute l'étagère tsss), achetage d'un vieux tabouret chez emaus (2 balles), dégageage d'espace et du fauteuil de bureau.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/654...f212c10a01.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7a9...4dda4c3b4d.jpg


J'ai fini par trouvé un substitut aux cubes expedit d'ikea -abordables, parce-que le cube de hippie designer à 42€27, voilà quoi ...- qui ne sont plus produits (et pas encore sortis dans la nouvelle gamme Kallax), chez leroy merlin.
L'avantage, c'est que les BD passent, les vinyles passent, et même les coffrets vinyles. Par contre, çà respire pas la solidité, c'est totalement exclu de s'en servir comme tabouret d'appoint comme tu l'évoquais pour ta table ; et du coup ils sont un poil plus bas (l'épaisseur de bois étant de 12mm).

----------


## Azerty

Donc, après pompage intégrale du concept de Cailloux :





Va manquer un petit cache sur l'alimentation du radiateur que j'ai viré et une barre+rideaux marron comme dans la salon (edit : et un peu de câbles managment  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## Flipmode

J'vais me refaire ma pièce(3x5 mètres) PC/bibliothèque/canap(mater les films sur le pc en face), vous auriez pas des idées/photos ? :x

----------


## L0ur5

Tiens faudrait que je post dans le coin, j'ai quasi finit de faire mon bureau comme je le voudrais... Je vais prendre le temps de faire des photos potables dans les jours à venir.

----------


## garyturner

http://installations-home-cinema.eu/  plein d'idées

----------


## Flipmode

J'avoue que je vais pas viser le home cinéma mais plus la pièce détente bibliothèque/pc avec un petit canap' style coussin de sol, j'ai pas un budget de 5000euros  ::ninja::

----------


## garyturner

Nan mais sur le site il y a des pièces multimedia gaming/film sympa pour s'inspirer.

----------


## Flipmode

Ouai mais c'est pas mal de "salle de ciné" avec un bon espace dédier je cherche plus du petit coin bibliothèque/banquette de lecture + pc(film/gaming) on va dire :s

----------


## Izual

/r/Mancave, /r/MaleLivingSpace, /r/Battlestations.

----------


## Flipmode

Merci je connaissais pas se terme  ::o: 

EDIT: http://mancaved.com/  ::o:

----------


## MegABiloU

https://www.reddit.com/r/shittybattlestations  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme2452

OMG, y a du lourd !  ::XD::

----------


## grolila

c'est le coin des ovni ici...

----------


## Bomberman819

Bonsoir !

Quand je vois mon bureau j'ai l'impression qu'il sort d'une des photos des année 2004/2008 un peut avant sur ce topic  ::):

----------


## Fyl

Quelques changements pour le mien :



J'ai pu remplacer le cache fils par un plus petit, le seul problème c'est que comme vous pouvez le voir, j'ai arraché la peinture avec...  :nawak:

----------


## poseidon8500

C'est trop propre !  ::siffle::  ::P: 



 ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

Ça manque de solapin.

----------


## Frypolar

> Quelques changements pour le mien :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2f5...4aa8dd5413.jpg
> 
> J'ai pu remplacer le cache fils par un plus petit, le seul problème c'est que comme vous pouvez le voir, j'ai arraché la peinture avec... 
> 
> Sinon nouveau clavier (KBT pure) donc fil oblige et l'hdmi de l'ultrabook est masqué autant que possible. hobiesdesfils:


Passer d’un des pires claviers à un mécanique, d’un point de vue ergonomique, ça doit faire un sacré changement !

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

> Quelques changements pour le mien :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2f5...4aa8dd5413.jpg
> 
> J'ai pu remplacer le cache fils par un plus petit, le seul problème c'est que comme vous pouvez le voir, j'ai arraché la peinture avec...


Tu utilisais un combo clavier/souris bluetooth apple sur un pc avec windows xp ?  :WTF: 

@Frypolar : je sais pas si ta critique s'adresse qu'à la version sans fil du clavier apple, mais la version filaire (avec pavé numérique) je la trouve top !

----------


## Fyl

J'utilisais le clavier et la souris bluetooth oui. J'ai profité de mon switch mac -> windows pour changer le clavier puisque je rêvais d'un méca depuis longtemps.

@Frypa : J'aime beaucoup les claviers Apple perso. Mais clairement, le méca ça change la vie. J'ai encore du mal avec les raccourcis mais ça va venir.  ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

Hop petit remontage
Si ça peut aider certains...

----------


## MegABiloU

haha les photos de l’article tellement bien rangé comparé à moi  :;):

----------


## Darkfun

Une des dernière avant déménagement et passage à 1 17 pouces   ::P: fff:

----------


## Aza

Magnifique ton instal' OO
Pourquoi passes tu à un 17" ?!!
C'est quoi la config' du PC pour faire tourner ça ?

----------


## Darkfun

Un 17' pouces, j’exagère, mais un déménagement en Bretagne en vue, va bien falloir payer le déménageur  :;): 

Je pense repartir sur un truc plus classique dans un premier temps.

----------


## Darkfun

> Un 17' pouces, j’exagère, mais un déménagement en Bretagne en vue, va bien falloir payer le déménageur 
> 
> Je pense repartir sur un truc plus classique dans un premier temps.


Recyclage de Nexus 7 en jukebox  ::):

----------


## Sariyah

Photo du bureau...



... que je souhaite changer en fait. Je viens chercher quelques idées sur ce topic.  :;): 

Ne trouvant absolument pas ce que je veux dans le commerce (et en plus ça coute la peau du cul) j'ai l'intention de le fabriquer. 

Je voudrais une surface de 2m de long et au moins 85 cm de large. Je n'arrive pas à trouver. En bois brut c'est trouvable mais je voudrais un design un peu à l'image des plans de travail de cuisine. (gris marbré par exemple) Les plans de travail cuisine c'est 65 cm de profondeur, insuffisant donc.

Le reste c'est simple, 4 pieds carrés réglables et une autre planche pour cacher les fils derrière.

Quelqu'un a une idée d'enseigne où je pourrais trouver ça ? 2m x 85cm (mini) type stratifié ?

----------


## cailloux

SInon tu vas carrément chez un marbrier et tu demandes ta plaque de marbre/granit...

----------


## Sariyah

Je sais pas si t'es sérieux mais j'ai pas envie de me ruiner je veux juste éviter de reprendre une planche blanche classique. 

Un peu comme ça par exemple : http://www.castorama.fr/store/Plan-d...nce&navCount=1

----------


## garyturner

Ce que tu cherche se trouve en magasin de bricolage. J'ai trouvé un plateau de 200x80x4 en hêtre pour moins de 100€. La dispo dépend des magasins; pour moi c'était Weldom. 
Deux tréteaux coudés à 90degre et hop.

----------


## hiubik

A 45 plus tot non ?

----------


## Azerty

> Photo du bureau...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a96...1b3f295754.jpg
> 
> ... que je souhaite changer en fait. Je viens chercher quelques idées sur ce topic. 
> 
> Ne trouvant absolument pas ce que je veux dans le commerce (et en plus ça coute la peau du cul) j'ai l'intention de le fabriquer. 
> 
> Je voudrais une surface de 2m de long et au moins 85 cm de large. Je n'arrive pas à trouver. En bois brut c'est trouvable mais je voudrais un design un peu à l'image des plans de travail de cuisine. (gris marbré par exemple) Les plans de travail cuisine c'est 65 cm de profondeur, insuffisant donc.
> ...






J'ai eu un 150x80 à 27€ chez castoche (et +32€ pour 2 tréteaux d'architecte).




Tu trouves du 200 et du 250 facilement, brut ou non.

----------


## garyturner

Non, 90°:


J'en mets un de chaque coté contre les tours PC. Comme ça tout le centre du bureau est dégagé. Avec la planche de 4cm d’épaisseur ça tint 4 écrans, les bras, du bazaar, le volant  sur le bureau sans soucis.
Ha oui j'ai percé des trous pour passer les câbles et vissé des anneaux dessous pour les guider.
(http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/15...=1#post8280100)

----------


## Sariyah

Elle est sympa ton installation gary.  :;):  J'ai quand même beaucoup moins de poids que toi à poser sur le bureau du coup je pense que 4 pieds vissés ce sera plus adapté.

Ok Azerty, je vais aller faire un tour dans les magasins de bricolage voir ça de plus près. Il m'avait semblé qu'il y avait que du brut dans ces dimensions.  ::o:  T'utilises pas de tapis de souris au fait ? 

Sinon je suis assez fan de la solution de Fyl pour cacher les fils ça fait vraiment propre. De mon côté il y en a tellement que j'ai rien trouvé de mieux que de fixer une planche à la verticale derrière le bureau. D'ailleurs pour la prochaine installation, j'ai envie de prendre une planche qui monte jusqu'au dessus des écrans avec un déport pour passer les fils. Le lambris derrière je me rends compte que c'est bof. Rien de mieux que quelque chose de lisse et tout uni derrière ses écrans je trouve.

----------


## Ephez

J'avais exactement le même problème, pas assez de place sur le bureaux dans le commerce... J'ai au final trouvé mon bonheur chez Ikea section cuisine (TORSBY moins de 150€ pour un bureau de 180*85) avec une grande table de salon.

Avant le passage a Ikea:


Apres le passage a Ikea  ::rolleyes:: :


Et pour encore gagner de la place sur le bureau j'ai installé la LanGear Infinity sous le bureau  :;):  :


Pas un cable ne traine a terre grace a ce petit truc de chez Ikea sur toute la longueur du bureau. J'ai rajouté depuis un coin labo électronique sur le coté droite fer a souder, outils composants et j'ai toujours de la place pour foutre le bordel je suis super content de cette table. J'ai aussi placé les écrans 30" et 19" sur bras pour encore gagner un peu de places sur le bureau je reprendrai une photo pour montrer la différence.

Je recommande grandement cette table de chez Ikea, pas chère et beaucoup de place. ::wub::

----------


## ducon

Sous le bureau ?  ::mellow::  Gourmand…

----------


## Sariyah

J'ai regardé dans les magasins de brico je vois rien de plus grand que 1m50 soit exactement les dimensions de mon bureau actuel. 

Ton idée de table de salon est plutôt bonne Ephez.  :;):  Il y en a aussi une de 180 x90 chez Ikea un peu dans le même style et ça peut être sympa de gagner un peu de profondeur. Je vais regarder si j'arrive à trouver du 200 de ce côté.

----------


## Gladia

Salut,




> J'ai regardé dans les magasins de brico je vois rien de plus grand que 1m50 soit exactement les dimensions de mon bureau actuel.


 Ça se vend à la découpe au prix du m² normalement les formats personnalisés. Après tu mets des chants (?) pour faire des bords propres.
http://www.balitrand.fr/fr/produits-...1284-5576.html

Si t'as un magasin de bricolage pas trop loin, va leur demander  ::): .
Ou alors tu prends un plus grand panneau, et après dans l'atelier découpage, ils découpent à la taille que tu veux.
http://www.mr-bricolage.fr/menuiseri...anc-18-mm.html

---------- Post added at 04h47 ---------- Previous post was at 04h28 ----------

Hello,




> Tiens une photo de la salle en question. Rainbow... Manque qu'une licorne.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4d6...abcc20a175.jpg
> Notez le porte-casque au dessus du bureau.





> Donc, après pompage intégrale du concept de Cailloux :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ebb...62a40e2127.jpg


Je cherche ce genre de cubes à pas cher du tout pour finir le réaménagement de mon bureau. Ceux de Cailloux ce sont des Ikea c'est ça ? Ceux de Azerty semblent plus fins, ils viennent d'où ? 

Histoire de participer, ça faisait longtemps que je cherchais un meuble pas trop grand et le moins vilain possible pour caser mon imprimante + ma chaine Hifi (2 éléments), et surtout ma platine vinyl (donc nécessitant de l'espace au dessus pour ouvrir le couvercle) et j'ai finalement trouvé une étagère type échelle :


Ben ça rend pas mal du tout, les éléments rentrent pile poil, et ça reste relativement léger, avec quelques objets déco en plus. Si certains cherchent des idées.

Les cubes serviront à poser les enceintes, la touche finale donc  ::P: .

EDIT : et ça pour rassembler les fils qui traînent partout : http://www.idscratch.com/ (c'est un peu cher, mais c'est assez pratique finalement). Attention la vidéo se lance toute seule.

----------


## Jolaventur

ça doit être des caissons Habitat
de mémoire ils sont plus fins.

----------


## Anonyme947

Dépoussiérage de vieilleries

----------


## Azerty

> Salut,
> 
>  Ça se vend à la découpe au prix du m² normalement les formats personnalisés. Après tu mets des chants (?) pour faire des bords propres.
> http://www.balitrand.fr/fr/produits-...1284-5576.html
> 
> Si t'as un magasin de bricolage pas trop loin, va leur demander .
> Ou alors tu prends un plus grand panneau, et après dans l'atelier découpage, ils découpent à la taille que tu veux.
> http://www.mr-bricolage.fr/menuiseri...anc-18-mm.html
> 
> ...


C'est du leroy merlin, la gamme Multikaz, tu as du double/triple/quadruple ... Et des paniers de rangement portant le même nom (pro-tip : à acheter d'un coup, car les teintes peuvent varier sur un même coloris ...).
C'est pas aussi qualitatif que l'ancienne gamme d'Ikea (expedit), mais çà reste correcte.

---------- Post added at 20h13 ---------- Previous post was at 20h06 ----------

Et le format est nickel pour les vinyles, BD, CD, magazines ...

----------


## Gladia

Hello,

@Azerty : ok merci, j'essayerai de trouver ça. En plus un Leroy-Merlin y en a un pas trop trop loin de chez moi.
@Jolaventur : ça existe encore Habitat ? Je me souviens d'un magasin aux Halles (à Paris), mais je pensais que la marque avait disparu. Et c'était pas donné globalement. Je vais aller chercher sur Google, par curiosité.

----------


## Jolaventur

Si si ça existe même que montebourde est devenu sous directeur

----------


## Fyl

Nouveau bureau pour moi : je voulais absolument un plan de travail en bois pour remplacer mon bureau en verre. Ce dernier commençait à grincer à la moindre pression, c'était chiant.

Assez classique, un caisson de rangement Ikea (série Alex), un pied Ikea également ainsi qu'un plan de travail trouvé à Leroy Merlin rayon cuisine (+ découpe gratos).

J'aime assez au vu du prix final (-100 euros). Maintenant, plus qu'à trouver une solution pour cacher le fil au sol.

----------


## chenoir

Toi, ca se voit que tu viens de l'installer ton bureau. C'est pas encore le bordel  ::siffle::

----------


## L0ur5

> Toi, ca se voit que tu viens de l'installer ton bureau. C'est pas encore le bordel


Le mien est installé depuis des mois et il est dans le même état... Après, tu as le droit d'aimer vivre dans le bordel hein  ::P:

----------


## Ephez

> Maintenant, plus qu'à trouver une solution pour cacher le fil au sol.



Pas mal!  :;): 

Pour le fil t'as juste a le faire courir le long du mur vers le haut et le fixer sous le bureau c'est rapide et efficace.

----------


## blork

> Nouveau bureau pour moi : je voulais absolument un plan de travail en bois pour remplacer mon bureau en verre. Ce dernier commençait à grincer à la moindre pression, c'était chiant.
> 
> Assez classique, un caisson de rangement Ikea (série Alex), un pied Ikea également ainsi qu'un plan de travail trouvé à Leroy Merlin rayon cuisine (+ découpe gratos).
> 
> J'aime assez au vu du prix final (-100 euros). Maintenant, plus qu'à trouver une solution pour cacher le fil au sol.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3ad...9679c5ccd7.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8ad...22d92b7549.jpg


Une goulotte plastique fine et assez plate collée au double face en cas (ou bien vissé). En revanche, l'escalier ne fait pas tomber de la saleté sur le bureau?

----------


## MegABiloU

> Le mien est installé depuis des mois et il est dans le même état... Après, tu as le droit d'aimer vivre dans le bordel hein


Moi, c'est le bordel en 1 semaine, j'ai renoncé.

Pas assez de place appart minuscule.

----------


## Fyl

> Toi, ca se voit que tu viens de l'installer ton bureau. C'est pas encore le bordel


J'aime vraiment pas bosser dans le désordre, il restera dans le même état.  ::P: 




> Pas mal! 
> 
> Pour le fil t'as juste a le faire courir le long du mur vers le haut et le fixer sous le bureau c'est rapide et efficace.


Oui j'y avais pensé, je vais surement faire ça.





> En revanche, l'escalier ne fait pas tomber de la saleté sur le bureau?


La poussière se cumule facilement sur l'escalier mais j'y monte rarement, elle ne tombe donc pas.  :;): 

Par contre c'est une très mauvaise idée d'avoir foutu le PC dans le caisson Ikea. Pire qu'une cheminée, je pouvais plus y mettre mes mains hier soir. Sur la durée j'ai peur que le meuble se déforme à cause de la chaleur.  :<_<:

----------


## Ephez

Au final j'ai utilisé un truc de chez Ikea pour ranger les cables sous le bureau c'est nikel!

----------


## blork

> La poussière se cumule facilement sur l'escalier mais j'y monte rarement, elle ne tombe donc pas. 
> 
> Par contre c'est une très mauvaise idée d'avoir foutu le PC dans le caisson Ikea. Pire qu'une cheminée, je pouvais plus y mettre mes mains hier soir. Sur la durée j'ai peur que le meuble se déforme à cause de la chaleur.


J'allais proposer de clouer une planche tout le long de l'escalier, mais ça va couper la lumière et la sensation d'espace. 

Pour la chaleur du caisson, découpe d'une zone pour évacuer la chaleur ou faire des trous à la perceuse (de l'extérieur vers l'intérieur et gaffe à pas taper la partie qui tient le mandrin sur le placage). La où la perceuse ressort, c'est arrachage du placage en général.

----------


## L0ur5

> Au final j'ai utilisé un truc de chez Ikea pour ranger les cables sous le bureau c'est nikel!


Ouaip, pareil, j'en ai acheté un aussi, et c'est pas mal.

D'ailleurs, je me suis rendu compte que Ikea se fout vraiment de la gueule du monde : 19€ chez nous, 10$ au US...

----------


## blork

> Ouaip, pareil, j'en ai acheté un aussi, et c'est pas mal.
> 
> D'ailleurs, je me suis rendu compte que Ikea se fout vraiment de la gueule du monde : 19€ chez nous, 10$ au US...


ouais, mais t as pu mangé un sandwich au gnou/caribou après.

----------


## Doniazade

> Ouaip, pareil, j'en ai acheté un aussi, et c'est pas mal.
> 
> D'ailleurs, je me suis rendu compte que Ikea se fout vraiment de la gueule du monde : 19€ chez nous, 10$ au US...


Les prix Ikea dépendent énormément de la localisation. Tu as des articles qui seront plus chers en France qu'ailleurs, d'autres où la France sera moins chère que la moyenne.

----------


## Praetor

> J'allais proposer de clouer une planche tout le long de l'escalier, mais ça va couper la lumière et la sensation d'espace.


Des plaques de plastique transparent?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'ailleurs, je me suis rendu compte que Ikea se fout vraiment de la gueule du monde : 19€ chez nous, 10$ au US...


Le prix US est HT et les charges ne sont pas les mêmes.

----------


## Ephez

> Ouaip, pareil, j'en ai acheté un aussi, et c'est pas mal.
> 
> D'ailleurs, je me suis rendu compte que Ikea se fout vraiment de la gueule du monde : 19€ chez nous, 10$ au US...


Je l'ai acheté en Suisse à l'époque moins de 10€ c'est sur le CHF était plus bas. J'en ai mis deux pour faire courir les câbles sur tout le long du bureau c'est vraiment génial j'y ai rangé les multiprises, les transfos sans problème.

----------


## weedkiller

Pas la peine d'aller aux US... Franchement, en Allemagne il y a souvent moyen de faire des "affaires" chez ikea. Si faire un détour de 300km pour économiser 10eur est une affaire...  ::P:

----------


## L0ur5

> Les prix Ikea dépendent énormément de la localisation. Tu as des articles qui seront plus chers en France qu'ailleurs, d'autres où la France sera moins chère que la moyenne.





> Le prix US est HT et les charges ne sont pas les mêmes.


Ouais enfin quand même, plus du double du prix... 






> Pas la peine d'aller aux US...


Merci

----------


## Doniazade

> Ouais enfin quand même, plus du double du prix... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merci


Ben t'auras aussi des articles où le prix suédois sera le double du français, donc bon...
Ce ne sont pas les mêmes marchés, les demandes sont différentes, normal que les prix varient.

----------


## wardog

Tiens ca fait longtemps..



 ::ninja::

----------


## Nosdeuxo

Coin ! 
Dites les canards, comment vous aménagez votre bureau quand vous avez un volant, en plus du clavier/souris ? Actuellement j'ai un bureau Ikea avec deux tiroirs, dont j'ai enlevé celui de gauche afin de pouvoir fixer mon volant, et mon écran/clavier souris sont sur la droite. Du coup, pour jouer à un racing sim, je dois me décaler, décaler mon écran qui se retrouve trop court niveau câblage du coup, c'est tout pourri  ::'(:

----------


## glupsglups

Plop plop les coin coin,

Je sais pas si c'est le bon topic, mais vu que j'ai rien vu d'autre concernant le bureaux je me lance.

Certains d'entre vous ont un bureau en position assis/debout ?
Je vais "bientôt" déménager et je pensais investir là dedans, mais je sais pas trop sûre vers quoi partir.
Ikea a une gamme low cost avec une manivelle pour régler la hauteur, mais bon je suis allé chez Ikea cet aprem et heu....c'est long et chiant même sur un plateau vide, j'imagine mal avec le pc dessus.

Du coup je m'oriente vers l'électrique et là ça coute un bras. Alors Ikea j'ai rien contre, au contraire. Mais si je dois lâcher 5 ou 600€ il y a peut être d'autres marques moins connues mais plus robuste.

Des adeptes/connaisseurs dans le coin ?

----------


## Gladia

Salut,




> Certains d'entre vous ont un bureau en position assis/debout ?


Ca en discute un peu dans le topic des chaises de bureau, sur le forum Hardware-Multimedia.
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/74...=1#post7413222
(message de Chartreuse du 15 janvier 2014 si jamais ça pointe pas au bon endroit)

----------


## C4nard

> Plop plop les coin coin,
> 
> Je sais pas si c'est le bon topic, mais vu que j'ai rien vu d'autre concernant le bureaux je me lance.
> 
> Certains d'entre vous ont un bureau en position assis/debout ?
> Je vais "bientôt" déménager et je pensais investir là dedans, mais je sais pas trop sûre vers quoi partir.
> Ikea a une gamme low cost avec une manivelle pour régler la hauteur, mais bon je suis allé chez Ikea cet aprem et heu....c'est long et chiant même sur un plateau vide, j'imagine mal avec le pc dessus.
> 
> Du coup je m'oriente vers l'électrique et là ça coute un bras. Alors Ikea j'ai rien contre, au contraire. Mais si je dois lâcher 5 ou 600€ il y a peut être d'autres marques moins connues mais plus robuste.
> ...


J'ai acheté ce modèle perso, et j'en suis content ! La manivelle a un pas ridicule et il faut 30 secondes pour monter / descendre le bureau... ça se fait. Je ne passe pas mon temps à le changer d'ordre général (j'alterne assis/debout toutes les 2 semaines en moyenne), donc je ne considère pas cela gênant. Le seul défaut que je lui trouve, c'est qu'il n'a pas de cache-fil... j'ai pris bonnes notes du range-câbles Ikéa CPC-approved ® qui sera mien prochainement je pense  ::ninja:: . 
En tout cas je ne vois vraiment pas l'intérêt de dépenser 200€ de + pour une assistance électrique ... qui n'ira pas plus vite que la manivelle !

----------


## glupsglups

> Salut,
> 
> 
> Ca en discute un peu dans le topic des chaises de bureau, sur le forum Hardware-Multimedia.
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/74...=1#post7413222
> (message de Chartreuse du 15 janvier 2014 si jamais ça pointe pas au bon endroit)


Merci, je vais aller faire un tour.




> J'ai acheté ce modèle perso, et j'en suis content ! La manivelle a un pas ridicule et il faut 30 secondes pour monter / descendre le bureau... ça se fait. Je ne passe pas mon temps à le changer d'ordre général (j'alterne assis/debout toutes les 2 semaines en moyenne), donc je ne considère pas cela gênant. Le seul défaut que je lui trouve, c'est qu'il n'a pas de cache-fil... j'ai pris bonnes notes du range-câbles Ikéa CPC-approved ® qui sera mien prochainement je pense . 
> En tout cas je ne vois vraiment pas l'intérêt de dépenser 200€ de + pour une assistance électrique ... qui n'ira pas plus vite que la manivelle !


Le soucis c'est qu'effectivement si c'est pour changer de position tous les 15j la manivelle va très bien, mais je pensais à faire ça de manière plus dynamique du genre 1h assis/1h debout voir 1h assis / 2h debout.
Du coup ça risque de me gonfler de faire manuellement.

Sinon le poids de l'écran ne gêne pas trop pour la monté ? Et la manivelle est solide ?
Sur le modèle d'expo chez Ikea, en tirant la manivelle pour la mettre en position monté/descente, elle m'est resté dans les mains. J'ai peur !

----------


## ToneLune

> Nouveau bureau pour moi : je voulais absolument un plan de travail en bois pour remplacer mon bureau en verre. Ce dernier commençait à grincer à la moindre pression, c'était chiant.
> 
> Assez classique, un caisson de rangement Ikea (série Alex), un pied Ikea également ainsi qu'un plan de travail trouvé à Leroy Merlin rayon cuisine (+ découpe gratos).
> 
> J'aime assez au vu du prix final (-100 euros). Maintenant, plus qu'à trouver une solution pour cacher le fil au sol.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3ad...9679c5ccd7.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8ad...22d92b7549.jpg


Sous des escaliers ouverts comme ça, si tu montes/descends régulièrement tu vas te retrouver avec plein de cochonnerie sur ton bural. Par expérience.  ::):

----------


## C4nard

> Le soucis c'est qu'effectivement si c'est pour changer de position tous les 15j la manivelle va très bien, mais je pensais à faire ça de manière plus dynamique du genre 1h assis/1h debout voir 1h assis / 2h debout.
> Du coup ça risque de me gonfler de faire manuellement.


Montre en main (enfin, sur la table parce que dans la main j'ai la manivelle  ::ninja::  ) il faut 30 secondes pour monter ou descendre le bureau. Même une fois toutes les heures c'est loin d'être insurmontable... et ça permet de faire un break  :;): .



> Sinon le poids de l'écran ne gêne pas trop pour la monté ? Et la manivelle est solide ?
> Sur le modèle d'expo chez Ikea, en tirant la manivelle pour la mettre en position monté/descente, elle m'est resté dans les mains. J'ai peur !


J'ai l'impression que les modèles d'expo prennent cher en effet, mais sur le mien rien à signaler sur 6 mois d'utilisation. Juste à resserrer les écrous du plateau une fois, 2 semaines après le montage.. Pour le poids RAS, il supporte écrans + 2 pc portables + bordel sans broncher (il est donné pour 55 kg max je crois, y a de la marge !).

----------


## glupsglups

Tiens et du coup tu as quel modèle ?
Je crois que j'ai eu une "révélation" le modèle manuel de 1.20m ne ferait "que" 70cm de largeur. Bien sur Ikea France ne mentionne pas d'infos sur la largeur sur ce modèle, j'ai vu la cote sur les sites d'ikea à l'étranger.
Vu que je suis un peu limite niveau place je pense partir la dessus sur cette dimension (qui n'est pas présente de toute façon chez les électriques).

----------


## C4nard

Sur la fiche produit, dans "Description produit" tu as les dimensions. Il me semble qu'il y a 3 tailles, j'ai le plus grand : 160 x 80. Je fais parti des gens qui posent les avant bras sur le bureau, donc je voulais un bureau profond  ::): .

----------


## glupsglups

Non justement, il y a toutes les dimension sur tous les bureaux sauf celui de 1.20m....
Moi aussi j'aurais préféré le 160x80, mais niveau place sa va pas être possible.

----------


## Thom

Aller je relance un peu ce topic bien sympa.

J'ai fait un brin de rangement et de ménage.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Moi aussi !!

[IMG][/IMG]

Bon j'aimerais avoir un bureau plus spacieux mais ça sera pour plus tard...

Au moins c’est rangé !!

----------


## cailloux

> Moi aussi !!
> 
> http://<a href="http://tof.canardpc....41.jpg</a></a>
> 
> Bon j'aimerais avoir un bureau plus spacieux mais ça sera pour plus tard...
> 
> Au moins c’est rangé !!


EN même temps je vois pas trop comment tu  pourrais foutre du bordel avec un clavier une souris et un écran... à part te servir de l'écran comme tapis de clavier...

----------


## Anonyme2016

Le mien j'ose même pas poster une photo tellement c'est un carnage là maintenant. 

1/4 Pécé, 1/4 réparation d'écran, 1/4 matos de zike et 1/4 envoi postal.

La catastrophe.
 :Emo:

----------


## cailloux

> Le mien j'ose même pas poster une photo tellement c'est un carnage là maintenant. 
> 
> 1/4 Pécé, 1/4 réparation d'écran, 1/4 matos de zike et 1/4 envoi postal.
> 
> La catastrophe.


Bah poste, justement ! et oublie pas de laisser le sopalin bien visible.

moi ça va à part les post-its remplis de petit dessins môches et la théière ça ressemble quasi à un espace de travail... Bon en même temps je travaille jamais là alors...



Spoiler Alert! 


 AH putain et le pire c'est que ya un rouleau de sopalin !  Alors même que je me branle jamais devant mon ordi  ::unsure::

----------


## smokytoks

Ah mais c'est pas la question, simplement une règle de base de l'univers : 
La présence suffisamment longue d'un PC sur une surface plane dans un environnement non professionnel génère automatiquement l'apparition d'un rouleau de salopin (ou d'un équivalent tel qu'une boite de Kleenex)...

----------


## Raoulospoko

> EN même temps je vois pas trop comment tu  pourrais foutre du bordel avec un clavier une souris et un écran... à part te servir de l'écran comme tapis de clavier...


Heeuuuu avant le clavier servait de cendar mais c'est passé !

----------


## Anonyme2016

Voilà voilà. A ma décharge, il est prévu de bouger le bureau de pièce sous peu, donc je me fous complètement du rangement depuis quelques temps déjà  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Alab

> EN même temps je vois pas trop comment tu  pourrais foutre du bordel avec un clavier une souris et un écran... à part te servir de l'écran comme tapis de clavier...


Oh mais c'est largement possible de mettre un peu de bazar là dessus, pas beaucoup mais justement ça fera des piles.  ::lol:: 





> Voilà voilà. A ma décharge, il est prévu de bouger le bureau de pièce sous peu, donc je me fous complètement du rangement depuis quelques temps déjà .
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/7a06846...59c5c4f800.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/55475fb...37697d743a.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/57be621...509dab9685.jpg


Franchement ça va c'est tranquille.

Je viens de ranger mon bureau (et tout mon appart en fait), j'aurais du faire des photos avant/après.  ::|:

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Oh mais c'est largement possible de mettre un peu de bazar là dessus, pas beaucoup mais justement ça fera des piles.


Oui des canettes et des yaourts cendriers ou des tasses mais pas trop...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Voilà voilà. A ma décharge, il est prévu de bouger le bureau de pièce sous peu, donc je me fous complètement du rangement depuis quelques temps déjà .
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/7a06846...59c5c4f800.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/55475fb...37697d743a.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/57be621...509dab9685.jpg


Ça va c'est clean !!

----------


## Anonyme2016

Madame n'est pas (du tout) de cet avis  :Emo: .

----------


## Alab

> Madame n'est pas (du tout) de cet avis .


Dis lui que des gens sur internet trouvent qu’elle a tort.  ::ninja::

----------


## Metalink

Allez, je up avec un peu de rangement dans mon nouvel appart' toussa  ::): 



Moins de matos de weab' que ya deux ans, mais c'est parce que j'ai pas la place  ::P:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Mon mien :

----------


## blork

trop de câbles sur les 2 derniers... achetez une gaine range câble à 5 € et ça fera déjà beaucoup plus zoli.

----------


## Dyce

> Allez, je up avec un peu de rangement dans mon nouvel appart' toussa 
> 
> https://cdn.pbrd.co/images/1NHM8jOA.jpg
> 
> Moins de matos de weab' que ya deux ans, mais c'est parce que j'ai pas la place



Je me suis toujours demandé à quoi servait un écran posé à la vertical (celui de droite). 

Pour le boulot ou pour le loisir ?

C'est une vraie question  :;):

----------


## blork

> Je me suis toujours demandé à quoi servait un écran posé à la vertical (celui de droite). 
> 
> Pour le boulot ou pour le loisir ?
> 
> C'est une vraie question



Sur la bureautique, ça peut servir. Après, perso, j'ai un 27" horizontale, et 1 19" verticale, ce qui fait que c'est quasi pareil de mon coté. Le second écran sert pour toutes les applis de communication & cie.

----------


## MegABiloU

Pour les gens qui travaillent dans l'édition ou la traduction c'est très pratique un écran en position verticale.



Spoiler Alert! 


Ou pour avoir les hentai dans le bon sens sans avoir a zoomer

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> trop de câbles sur les 2 derniers... achetez une gaine range câble à 5 € et ça fera déjà beaucoup plus zoli.


Ben j'm'en tamponne que ça soit joli. Par contre c'est vrai que ça doit être plus pratique pour quand je passe l'aspirateur.

----------


## MegABiloU

J'ai acheté un FREDDE récemment 


En rabaissant la tablette du bas au maximum je case un écran 27" et cache tous les câbles sous la tablette.
Les fils cheminent au fond a gauche et au fond à droite dans les passe câble.

J'ai du démonter la planche en bas a droite car le PC ne tenait pas (tour medium).
J'ai dégagé les plaques latérales contre les enceintes car pas pratique et vibration avec les enceintes.

----------


## GrOsBiLL45

Hop là dedans, grosse envie de réorganiser correctement mon bureau (double bureau puisque celui de ma moitié est à côté). On a un sacré paquet de fils, et j'en ai marre. Vous avez des bonnes références de "boites à multiprises" ?

----------


## blork

boite à multiprise ?? c'est quoi pour toi? Sinon, pour les câbles, j'encourage vivement ça : 



c'est tout con, mais ç regroupe tout, on peut faire ce qu'on veut avec, et c'est plus propre, et moins chiant pour l'aspiro. 

L'idéal, c'est celui qui est ouvert sur toute la longueur et qui fait du chevauchement pour rester fermé (comme la photo).

----------


## Aza

> Allez, je up avec un peu de rangement dans mon nouvel appart' toussa 
> 
> https://cdn.pbrd.co/images/1NHM8jOA.jpg
> 
> Moins de matos de weab' que ya deux ans, mais c'est parce que j'ai pas la place


Ce tapis de souris irait bien dans ton instal' :

----------


## MegABiloU

D.VA  ::love::

----------


## cailloux

> boite à multiprise ?? c'est quoi pour toi? Sinon, pour les câbles, j'encourage vivement ça : 
> 
> http://media.ldlc.com/ld/products/00...01610256_2.jpg
> 
> c'est tout con, mais ç regroupe tout, on peut faire ce qu'on veut avec, et c'est plus propre, et moins chiant pour l'aspiro. 
> 
> L'idéal, c'est celui qui est ouvert sur toute la longueur et qui fait du chevauchement pour rester fermé (comme la photo).



Je pense qu'il pense à un truc du genre 







Sinon regarde ici.

Ou là si tu as un abonnement pinterest. Tu trouveras des idées. Genre en récupérant le système d'attache d'un classeur 3 anneaux.


Et le plus facile : le truc d'ikéa qui se visse sous le bureau.

----------


## GrOsBiLL45

Exactement c'est à ça que je pensais  ::P:  désolé pour la formulation...Merci je vais jeter un oeil  ::):

----------


## Fyl

Quelques changements pour mon setup : j'ai finalement remplacé mon 21/9 par un 24" classique, acheté la Markus de chez Ikea, et j'ai changé le meuble de côté pour ne plus être tenté de poser mes pieds sur l'escalier (mon dos me dit merci).

----------


## MegABiloU

Et du coup ya toujours pas de poussières qui tombent de l'escalier?

----------


## Fyl

> Et du coup ya toujours pas de poussières qui tombent de l'escalier?


Non, toujours pas.  :;):

----------


## wardog

Nouvelle machine et recuperation d'un bureau haut (trop).

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Ce tapis de souris irait bien dans ton instal' : 
> 
> http://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/...f3&oe=5814618B


Dva en place

----------


## Anonyme2016

Déménagement de mon bureau au RDC, du coup j'ai dû le recouper ( ::cry:: ).

Et là il est tout propre.

Pour quelques heures bien entendu. (et vu qu'il est tout propre j'ai pu y poser mes originaux de Couly  ::wub:: )

----------


## Aza

je sais pas comment la tourner dans le bon sens :c

----------


## Azerty

> http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/977726IMG01231.jpg
> 
> je sais pas comment la tourner dans le bon sens :c




*suffit de tourner dans ton appli habituelle et de sauvegarder.

----------


## Daedaal

On admire le paquet de kleenex...  ::ninja::

----------


## maldone

il doit avoir les mains moites quand il joue. ::siffle::

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Le mien tout juste rangé :

----------


## ducon

Je ne vois pas la pile de copies en retard, feignasse !  :;):

----------


## maldone

Parce que c'est le stagiaire qui corrige les copies.

----------


## Azerty

> Je ne vois pas la pile de copies en retard, feignasse !


C'est parce-qu’ils ont été sages cette semaine. Contrôle annulé --> poubelle

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Je ne vois pas la pile de copies en retard, feignasse !


Parce que justement tout est déjà corrigé  :Cigare:

----------


## Ghost Line

Une petite vue panoramique de mon antre (on est plus proche d'Heath Ledger que de Jack Nicholson niveau batcave :D) :

----------


## poseidon8500

::o: .

----------


## hiubik

Le mec il a une batcave  ::):

----------


## blork

> Une petite vue panoramique de mon antre (on est plus proche d'Heath Ledger que de Jack Nicholson niveau batcave :D) :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/548...462cd0076b.jpg



Y a du potentiel là. Finition du placo avec une couleur pas mal, une étagère fermée. Un ptit éclairage variable à led bien camouflé... (<- ci gît les restes d'un viol affreux de l'orthographe par un parlé kikoolol smsesque)

----------


## nephyl

> Y a du potentiel là. Finition du placo avec une couleur pas mal, une étagère fermée. Un ptit *éclairage variable à l'aide* bien camouflé...


Au secours  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme2016

J'ai relu trois fois la phrase avant de comprendre  :Boom:

----------


## blork

Mon Dieu... comment j'ai pu écrire ça... Seppuku ... Ca m'apprendra à faire 5 choses en même temps au taff... Je corrige pour éviter l’agression visuelle mais je laisse la citation pour garder honte sur moi...

----------


## maldone

J'adore ce côté troglodyte.

----------


## Mepeanuts

c'est ultra cool, mais ça me manquerait une fenêtre pour regarder de temps en temps ce qui se passe "IRL"  comme je fais régulièrement en jouant (et comme je donne sur un cimetière, à chaque fois je me dis qu'on est mieux dans mon jeu qu'en face).

----------


## Endymion

> Une petite vue panoramique de mon antre (on est plus proche d'Heath Ledger que de Jack Nicholson niveau batcave :D) :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/548...462cd0076b.jpg


Pas trop compliquée la position couchée pour développer?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Après déménagement (enfin).

----------


## maldone

La bouteille de cidre caché derrière le téléphone, pas beau de cacher sa normandicité.  ::P:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

C'est pas du cidre c'est de l'antésite  :tired:

----------


## garyturner

La boîte de mouchoirs est vide.

----------


## Utharion

Y a-t-il des canards qui ont placé un passe câbles sur leur bureau ?
J'en ai marre de devoir déplacer le bureau pour passer des câbles par derrière le mur, et ça ne me permet pas de les ranger le plus proprement possible.
La plupart des passes câbles sur Amazon c'est du 6 cm circulaire, et il ne reste plus qu'un petit trou. Ca me semble insuffisant, sauf à en installer 2 de chaque côté, et encore...

Au boulot on a ça :

Et c'est vraiment sympa. Malheureusement, je ne sais pas où en acheter.
Avez-vous des idées ? Ou d'autres suggestions ?

----------


## L0ur5

Sur Amazon. C'est le cinquième résultat quand on cherche "passe câble bureau". De rien  ::ninja:: 



Tiens, il existe même des modèles (ok, circulaire) qui intègre directement USB, lecteur de carte et prises jack. Mon PC est dans mon bureau donc les branchement sont inaccessibles, un système dans le genre pourrait être sacrément pratique! Dommage qu'il n'y ait à priori pas d'USB 3. En fait si, mais c'est deux fois plus cher.

----------


## hiubik

> Sur Amazon. C'est le cinquième résultat quand on cherche "passe câble bureau". De rien 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiens, il existe même des modèles (ok, circulaire) qui intègre directement USB, lecteur de carte et prises jack. Mon PC est dans mon bureau donc les branchement sont inaccessibles, un système dans le genre pourrait être sacrément pratique! Dommage qu'il n'y ait à priori pas d'USB 3. En fait si, mais c'est deux fois plus cher.
> 
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon....1ogxH0htGL.jpg



Sinon pour 2 fois moins cher  ::):  https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Facto...c-3d382440e8e5

----------


## MegABiloU

ET 3 mois de délai de livraison  ::siffle::

----------


## poseidon8500

Et de la camelote contrefaite...

----------


## MegABiloU

En plus en ce moment avec la faillite de HANJIN ça doit pas aider.

----------


## garyturner



----------


## Lord of Pain

Chez moi ca doit être hyper mega ordré, comme vous pouvez le constater!

----------


## MegABiloU

J'ai connu un mec chez qui c'était vraiment ça a un moment

----------


## blork

Hop, ptit changement dans mon salon bureau... 

nouvelle TV accroché au mur, plus de borne wifi, tout le câblage reseau et HDMI passe par les murs.

(les 2 câbles qui pendouillent sont ceux de charge pour clavier et souris, ils sont scratchés normalement.




avec steep sur la 55" :

----------


## Aza

J'aime beaucoup, très propre !

----------


## poseidon8500

> J'aime beaucoup, trop propre !


Fix'd !   ::ninja::

----------


## Rom1

Très sympa ! T'as utilisé quoi pour fixer la TV au mur? J'ai une 50" et madame aimerait bien qu'elle soit au mur pour gagner quelques cm de recul.

----------


## L0ur5

Rah j'ai hâte d'avoir mon nouvel appart pour m'attaquer un peu à ce genre de bidouille...

----------


## blork

> Très sympa ! T'as utilisé quoi pour fixer la TV au mur? J'ai une 50" et madame aimerait bien qu'elle soit au mur pour gagner quelques cm de recul.


Bah c'était le kit qui fixait déjà la TV 40". Donc un truc à 30 € qui se compose d'un gros rectangle pris dans le mur (à la cheville molly, mais j'en ai mis assez pour répartir la charge et ne pas avoir d'arrachement), et sur ce rectange, y a 2 rails perpendiculaires avec griffe qui se clipse sur le rectangle. Ces mêmes rails sont fixés à la TV norme VESA. la télé est plus profonde en bas que sur le haut. Le haut est à 10-12 cm du mur, le bas, je pense dans les 7-8. Ca laisse assez de place pour passer les câbles jusqu'à la goulotte / cornière (flemme de trancher le placo, refermer le tout et repeindre).

J'ai attendu une promo sympa sur dealabs de mémoire. En revanche, je peux pas pivoter la télé ou que vers le bas (et c'est du réglage fixe), donc faut bien tout caler au début.  
Y a des pieds plus évolué permettant de se coller au mur puis mettre la TV à 90° de ce dernier, mais là ce n'est plus le même prix ni la même installation, il faut bien se fixer dans le mur en raison de l'effort sur le bout du bras, et le prix du support est bien plus cher, c'est plus 4 bouts de métal, il ne doit pas tordre une fois déplier, et les rotules de pivot rajoute aussi au prix.

----------


## Rom1

T'as une référence du coup? (et un prix  ::P:  ?)

----------


## blork

> T'as une référence du coup? (et un prix  ?)


nop... je l'ai acheté y a un ptit moment, et j'ai chercher une facture ou la référence pour vérifier si il supporter le poids de ma 55", mais je retrouve pas...

Edit : j'ai retrouvé  https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Pour le montage, j'ai viré les ptits axe d'axier pour bloquer l'angle griffes<>TV, j'ai laisser ouvert le temps de brancher mes câbles, et ensuite, j'ai plaqué la TV, et au tournevis cruci, j'ai bloqué le réglage des griffes à l'angle 0°

Edit 2 : après y en a plein d'autres donc, 15-20€ le truc. Pas super pratique à l'installation mais on le fait pas tous les jours (sinon, attention, le sol et le meuble TV ne sont peut être pas droit, faut y penser quand on pose la TV, elle sera droite, mais pas ce qu'il y a dessous... Ca se rattrape en jouant un peu sur le support et le jeu des vis qui le fixe au mur).

----------


## Rom1

15€ ! C'est pas cher ! Merci du lien !

----------


## Zouuu

Mon nouveau bureau (avec vu sur les Alpes au loin  :Bave: )



Le bureau à la maison est pas fini d'être rangé suite au déménagement, mais bon... J'ai de plus en plus l'impression qu'il va disparaitre d'ici peu, vu que j'ai pas le temps de me foutre sur le PC fixe  :Emo: 

La fin du gaming est proche  ::cry::

----------


## blork

> 15€ ! C'est pas cher ! Merci du lien !


ah, en revanche, j'ai du sortir des boulons que j'avais, car la visserie pour le 40" était différente (longueur et diamètre plus gros) de celle du 55". J'ai un stock de vis dans le garage et je me suis adapté.

----------


## Rom1

Yop, j'aimerai bien changer de bureau et de chaise, j'ai eu un peu de sous à mon anniv pour ça et j'aimerai savoir si vous aviez des magasins ou sites à me conseiller pour trouver le combo idéal? (Pas de IKEA plz)

----------


## Zouuu

> Yop, j'aimerai bien changer de bureau et de chaise, j'ai eu un peu de sous à mon anniv pour ça et j'aimerai savoir si vous aviez des magasins ou sites à me conseiller pour trouver le combo idéal? (Pas de IKEA plz)


Pour les chaises, y a un topic ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/74...aise-de-bureau

Pour le bureau, c'est tellement personnel... T'as besoin de quoi comme place ? avec ou sans rangement ? en L ? etc...

----------


## Rom1

Merci pour le lien des chaises (et en allant y faire un tour, ça conseille du IKEA direct...bon je vais devoir revoir mon jugement...). 

Pour le bureau c'est effectivement un choix très subjectif mais si vous aviez un site qui propose un panel large ça m'aiderait. En fait je veux juste changer, j'ai actuelle une grande planche avec 4 pieds, pas de rangement. Mais en avoir me dérangerai pas. Un bureau en verre non plus (quoique, poussière, rayures, traces de doigts...). 

Pour la place, j'ai un 27", le clavier, la souris, l'imprimante et éventuellement un deuxieme écran 20" pour la console ou un bi écran. Ça me sert pour travailler et préparer mes cours ou corriger des copies donc faut qu'il soit assez profond quand même.

----------


## L0ur5

Pour la chaise, le modèle Marcus de Ikea fait en général l'unanimité. On en a une chacun chez nous, j'ai demandé la même au taf, elle est vraiment super. Et elle se trouve facilement en occasion et en très bon état (vu le prix d'origine, les propriétaire y font beaucoup plus attention qu'à une chaise lambda à 40 boules) sur leboncoin, souvent à moitié prix.

----------


## Crackhead Funky

Je confirme pour le Markus, j'ai des gros problèmes de dos (j'en suis à ma 3ème opération de la colonne vertébrale) et je suis savoureusement vautré dedans.

----------


## Rom1

Ouais le Markus semble être la solution facile est "pas cher". Je potasse le topic sur HFR (le créateur est d'ailleurs sur CPC  :;):  ) et la gamme de prix du dessus me tente, mais c'est blindé de références et de modèles. Pire qu'un benchmark CPU ce machin  ::P:

----------


## Lupuss

Sombre:


Clair:


Textorm 32" en main, Iiyama 20" en mode portrait à droite. La chaise est l'indétrônable (  ::trollface::  ) Markus de chez Ikea. Le bureau est de chez Ikea lui aussi.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Breuh les gens, 

Je suis en quête d'un bureau, je viens par ici parce que j'ai déjà fait pas mal de recherche sans trouver mon bonheur... la situation de base : PC dans une partie du salon. L'enjeu : mieux le PC s'intègre (écran 21/9 de 27', tour Define R3, clavier et souris à fil, kit 2.1 Razer) plus il restera là au lieu de migrer dans un bureau à l'étage (où il risque de ne plus trop servir...).
Le cahier des charges : trouver un bureau permettant soit de planquer le PC (en tout ou partie), soit de constituer un ensemble relativement élégant ( pour objectiver l'adjectif : plutôt dans le style norvégien : blanc et bois clair, épuré). Tarif max inférieur à 1.000 balles, voire 500-600 max (parce qu'on trouve des bureaux magnifiques avec 3 ou 4.000 balles mais faut pas pousser).

Chez Fly, pour 300€ le MIKA propose une idée sympa : la planche rabattable. Je m'en servirais bien pour y fixer un écran fixe, qui serait rabattu pour faire plus discret quand on reçoit.

http://www.fly.fr/fr/meubles/bureaux...lanc-mika.html
Problème : il est moche. Tout blanc, avec des bords ronds, tout le bazar qui reste visible entre les deux planches horizontales, et les pieds avant sont légèrement en diagonale, ce qui le rend carrément chelou ( quand on l'a sous les yeux c'est flag, en plus le tout métal à section carré, c'est pas jojo).

Chez BoConcept, pour 700€ le Cupertino propose des casiers en lieu et place de tiroirs, un design très sympa, en option des enceintes Bluetooth. 

https://www.boconcept.com/fr-fr/cupe...d=tables-desks
Problème : il se prête peu à une installation PC : avec son épaisseur je peux dire adieu à la fixation de mon volant. Mais l'intégration de clavier et souris à fil se tente via une encoche à faire dans la trappe centrale blanche (bon, trancher dans un bureau à ce prix... chaud). Je pourrais les ranger dans le rangement central au besoin, avec l'écran fixé au mur ça peut rester sobre. Dans l'idéal je trouverais moyen de passer à un boîtier Fractal Define R5 White pour ne pas jurer, ptet en revendant mon R3 noir pour limiter la casse. 

Bref, j'en suis là, un peu dubitatif. Si vous connaissez d'autres modèles dans ce style, ou d'un autre style mais permettant de minimiser la présence du PC (fixe) quand on ne s'en sert pas, je suis intéressé. 
Vous me direz, à un moment, au lieu de partir dans des meubles à 1.000 boules, si j'achète direct un PC portable gamer, pour le même prix j'ai le PC discret, en gagnant de la place et de la mobilité... Mais bon 2-3 ans après le PC commencera à montrer son obsolescence, l'investissement est moins pérenne. Du coup je nage un peu, je prends les avis s'il en vient.

----------


## blork

> Breuh les gens, 
> 
> Je suis en quête d'un bureau, je viens par ici parce que j'ai déjà fait pas mal de recherche sans trouver mon bonheur... la situation de base : PC dans une partie du salon. L'enjeu : mieux le PC s'intègre (écran 21/9 de 27', tour Define R3, clavier et souris à fil, kit 2.1 Razer) plus il restera là au lieu de migrer dans un bureau à l'étage (où il risque de ne plus trop servir...).
> Le cahier des charges : trouver un bureau permettant soit de planquer le PC (en tout ou partie), soit de constituer un ensemble relativement élégant ( pour objectiver l'adjectif : plutôt dans le style norvégien : blanc et bois clair, épuré). Tarif max inférieur à 1.000 balles, voire 500-600 max (parce qu'on trouve des bureaux magnifiques avec 3 ou 4.000 balles mais faut pas pousser).
> 
> Chez Fly, pour 300€ le MIKA propose une idée sympa : la planche rabattable. Je m'en servirais bien pour y fixer un écran fixe, qui serait rabattu pour faire plus discret quand on reçoit.
> http://media-cdn.fly.fr/media/wysiwy...FLYBY/mika.png
> http://www.fly.fr/fr/meubles/bureaux...lanc-mika.html
> Problème : il est moche. Tout blanc, avec des bords ronds, tout le bazar qui reste visible entre les deux planches horizontales, et les pieds avant sont légèrement en diagonale, ce qui le rend carrément chelou ( quand on l'a sous les yeux c'est flag, en plus le tout métal à section carré, c'est pas jojo).
> ...


Sinon, tu fais comme moi... Tu fais ton propre bureau parce que t'en as marre de pas trouver ce que tu veux...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Alors, je suis peu outillé, pas très manuel, mais je suis en train de me poser sérieusement la question, en effet. 
Sans prétendre savoir sortir un modèle de design suédois, je n'ai pas l'impression que ça soit totalement hors de portée.
Au pire en raquant les découpes chez Leroy Merlin il ne restera plus qu'à faire de l'assemblage, et la phase conception pique ma curiosité.
Sans faire trop épais, une planche supportant un à deux écran, rabattue sur celle du fond, avec une paire de petits vérins ça doit se tenter. 
Pour un piétement soigné par contre, ça doit être plus compliqué, mais à voir .

----------


## L0ur5

J'ai celui, le modèle Malm de Ikea.



J'ai un peu bricolé la partie à droite avec le tiroir et la porte (j'ai du enlever un ou deux éléments et percer le fond, au sens vertical du terme) et j'ai intégré ma tour (un Fractal Design, donc un bon gros boitier) dedans. Le tiroir au dessus reste fonctionnel. 

Mais ça sera probablement un peu massif pour ce que tu recherches...

----------


## Ragondin

> Chez BoConcept, pour 700€ le Cupertino propose des casiers en lieu et place de tiroirs, un design très sympa, en option des enceintes Bluetooth. 
> https://www.boconcept.com/on/demandw...0000/24909.jpg
> https://www.boconcept.com/fr-fr/cupe...d=tables-desks
> Problème : il se prête peu à une installation PC : avec son épaisseur je peux dire adieu à la fixation de mon volant. Mais l'intégration de clavier et souris à fil se tente via une encoche à faire dans la trappe centrale blanche (bon, trancher dans un bureau à ce prix... chaud). Je pourrais les ranger dans le rangement central au besoin, avec l'écran fixé au mur ça peut rester sobre. Dans l'idéal je trouverais moyen de passer à un boîtier Fractal Define R5 White pour ne pas jurer, ptet en revendant mon R3 noir pour limiter la casse.


La vache ! 700€ ! Le même style pour ~85€ dans mon pays du tiers monde... Ca va, ils se caressent pas trop.
D'ailleurs je l'ai et c'est plutôt pas mal du tout. Par contre, faut pas prévoir de foutre trop de bordel sur le dessus, sinon tu galère pour accéder aux tiroirs.

----------


## Oldnoobie

WTF ! Putaing mais c'est quasiment le même truc 8 fois moins cher Oo....
On a causé hier soir et j'abandonne l'idée pour le moment, on reste avec la table momoche de belle-maman, on achète nos meubles principaux et on verra après pour le bureau... au final je sens bien le plateau tout con en bois clair avec deux trétaux IKEA blanc, alias le scandinave pas cher.
Faut dire, le devis de toiture reçu ce matin aide à faire progresser la réflexion, la réfection à 2.000 balles, en fait ce sera 5.500€... 16 m² de bac-acier et un skydome Velux, un artisan dans les règles de l'art c'est inimaginablement cher Oo... 

@Lour5 : C'est pas mal du tout, mais plus classique que ce que je cherchais (dit le mec qui va se prendre un plateau et tréteaux...), ta tour ne chauffe pas trop, encagée dans le placard ? (bon certes ça ventile sur l'arrière).

----------


## L0ur5

> @Lour5 : C'est pas mal du tout, mais plus classique que ce que je cherchais (dit le mec qui va se prendre un plateau et tréteaux...), ta tour ne chauffe pas trop, encagée dans le placard ? (bon certes ça ventile sur l'arrière).


Ca ventile sur l'arrière, en effet, mais vu que le bureau est collé contre un mur, le flux d'air n'est aps génial (l'arrière du bureau et le mur sont espacé de environ 2cm, un peu plus que l'épaisseur de la plinthe). Sur des grosses sessions de jeu ou je tire beaucoup sur la CG, je laisse la porte de la façade ouverte.

----------


## mikeul

Déterrage du topic :

Je suis à la recherche depuis un moment d'un meuble de bureau pour y caser (évidemment) un PC, avec des caractéristiques que je croyais standards mais qui ne le sont finalement pas tant que ça. D'où une recherche qui patine, qui m'amène à venir chercher ici quelques conseils.
Aujourd'hui, j'ai cela. Bonnes dimensions, pratique mais pas super joli et il devient un foutoir avec les étagères.

Je cherche donc un bureau plat (sans étagère) avec les caractéristiques suivantes :
120cm de largeur max, 100-110 serait bienLE critère : 70cm de profondeur minimum (mon bureau actuel fait un peu plus). 65cm pourrait aller, mais ça commence à être un peu petit.Un tiroir sous le plateauUn prix raisonnable (150-200€) mais si coup de cœur, à négocier
ça paraît pas insurmontable et pourtant, sans même m'attacher au prix, j'ai du mal à trouver chaussure à mon pied.

Soit je trouve des bureaux de la bonne profondeur, mais trop large (problème de place). Soit je trouve des bureaux de la bonne largeur, sympas, mais avec une profondeur insuffisante (50-60cm). Certes, c'est suffisant pour un ordi portable mais pas un écran de 22 pouces (encore moins pour un 24' ou 27', changement à venir). Je n'ai pas envie d'avoir le nez collé à l'écran.

Bref, avant de passer à une solution sur mesure, si vous avez des suggestions de marques, modèles, je suis preneur ! (un truc dans ce style par exemple)

----------


## blork

mouais, ma seule suggestion sera basé sur mon expérience. 

J'en ai eu marre de rien trouver, de voir soit des trucs bien pensé mais inclus dans des bureau pas joli, soit des trucs joli mais sans rangements... j'ai fini par faire mon propre bureau. Si t'as l'outillage, c'est une option à retenir.

----------


## Zouuu

> [*]LE critère : 70cm de profondeur minimum (mon bureau actuel fait un peu plus). 65cm pourrait aller, mais ça commence à être un peu petit.


C'est galère à trouver ça. J'avais du 70 cm, et c'était limite vu que je suis du genre à avoir les jambes surélevées (donc besoin d'une grosse profondeur). A l'époque j'avais quasiment rien trouvé ou alors beaucoup trop cher. Je m'étais donc tourné vers le plus simple : 2 jolis tréteaux et 1 belle planche de mélaminée.

Aujourd'hui j'ai un bureau de base car nous avons moins de place... et je peux plus étendre mes jambes  ::|: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> mouais, ma seule suggestion sera basé sur mon expérience. 
> 
> J'en ai eu marre de rien trouver, de voir soit des trucs bien pensé mais inclus dans des bureau pas joli, soit des trucs joli mais sans rangements... j'ai fini par faire mon propre bureau. Si t'as l'outillage, c'est une option à retenir.


+1

Sinon y a les "ikea hack" où tu mixes plusieurs "meubles" ikea pour en faire un unique, adapté à tes besoin. La version francaise ici https://www.bidouillesikea.com/bidouilles/bureau

Pour le plateau de dessous, ca se fait facilement avec 2-3 trucs chez leroy merlin & co.

----------


## Endymion

Je vais me débarrasser bientôt de mon bureau en aggloméré que j'avais acheté par cher il y a 7 ans.

Sur les conseils d'un canard j'ai acheté des pieds chez Ripaton (https://www.ripaton.fr/fr/nos-pieds-...60989859381-82), et je me suis pris deux range-câbles IKEA.

Donc il manque "juste" le plateau (160x80), et là c'est un peu la galère de trouver quelque-chose de qualité, j'ai regardé chez Leroy-Merlin et autres, sans trop d'intérêts.
Le mieux que j'ai trouvé étant: https://www.laboutiquedubois.com/pro...reaux-203.html

Vous avez des bonnes adresses?

----------


## garyturner

Faut aller voir en magasin. Merlin comme cité mais aussi casto brico weldom etc.

----------


## glanumf

> Je vais me débarrasser bientôt de mon bureau en aggloméré que j'avais acheté par cher il y a 7 ans.
> 
> Sur les conseils d'un canard j'ai acheté des pieds chez Ripaton (https://www.ripaton.fr/fr/nos-pieds-...60989859381-82), et je me suis pris deux range-câbles IKEA.
> 
> Donc il manque "juste" le plateau (160x80), et là c'est un peu la galère de trouver quelque-chose de qualité, j'ai regardé chez Leroy-Merlin et autres, sans trop d'intérêts.
> Le mieux que j'ai trouvé étant: https://www.laboutiquedubois.com/pro...reaux-203.html
> 
> Vous avez des bonnes adresses?


Pour mon bureau assis/debout j’ai associé le système Jarvis au plateau IKEA gerton . C’est un plateau en hêtre. C’est massif. Ça change d’un aggloméré.

----------


## GrosDudule

J'ai pris un plan de travail de cuisine en hêtre. Les leroy-merlin peuvent te faire la découpe pour 5€ si je me trompe pas.

----------


## Yankee

Hello tout le monde,

Je participe pour la première fois ici.

Voilà mon bureau en ce moment  ::): 



Si ça vous interesse, je listerai le matos  ::): 

++
Yankee

----------


## hiubik

> Hello tout le monde,
> 
> Je participe pour la première fois ici.
> 
> Voilà mon bureau en ce moment 
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/Tt...=w1364-h768-no
> 
> Si ça vous interesse, je listerai le matos 
> ...


Y'a un petit souci avec la photo  ::):

----------


## Yankee

Corrigé, merci  :;):

----------


## L0ur5

Double tapis de souris!  ::o:

----------


## GrosDudule

Maintenant que les travaux de la transformation de la chambre des enfants en bureau sont terminés, je peux mettre une photo :

----------


## blork

mise à jour des bureaux (taff et chez moi) :






sur Elite :

----------


## Gigax

Le’ câble du téléphone du bureau  :Bave: 

J’ai le même et ça ressemble à rien.

----------


## hiubik

> Le’ câble du téléphone du bureau 
> 
> J’ai le même et ça ressemble à rien.


http://www.gaiacom.fr/578-parallele-...e-combine.html

----------


## blork

je le débranche de temps en temps pour le remettre droit.

----------


## Ventilo

Quelles tailles les écrans ?

----------


## blork

> Quelles tailles les écrans ?


taff : 17" 5x4 + 24" 16.9 + 24" 16.9
maison : 34" 21.9 + 17" 4x5

----------


## DarkNihilius

J'imagine qu'en 34" à la maison c'est pas du FHD, c'est du 4k ou un peu moins ?

Jolis setups en tout cas !

----------


## blork

> J'imagine qu'en 34" à la maison c'est pas du FHD, c'est du 4k ou un peu moins ?
> 
> Jolis setups en tout cas !


tout est en 1080.
le 34 en 1080, c'est pas gênant dès qu'on a 60-80 cm entre l'écran et la tête.  si c'était du 1440, la carte vidéo ne suivrait plus. Et là, on part sur un autre budget à base de 1080ti et de nouveau proc également... soit 2000€ à sortir. Ce sera plus tard peut être.

----------


## Calys

Nouvel appart, nouveau bureau  ::):

----------


## Anonyme2016

Réaménagement du salon! Du coup mon bureau n'est plus en bordel! ::lol::  (Pour les 12 prochaines heures  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Nerdiwara

Il y a pas mal d'idee chez les hacker d'IKEA
https://www.ikeahackers.net/

----------


## blork

Je songe de plus en plus à faire une V2 pour corriger plusieurs problèmes :

- la vitre c'est pas ami pour accrocher des trucs dessus
- la tablette est pas assez profonde, et il faudrait un coin arrondi coté utilisateur
- rendre le meuble plus générique coté emplacement pour les éventuels changement à venir.
- revoir totalement la partie chaleur
- améliorer le câble management et le stockage d'un onduleur.
-(prévoir une trappe d'accès à l'arrière des câbles)
-(prévoir de la fixation pour le hotas)

Voilà la V1 et son fichier sketchup lors de la conception

----------


## wardog

tiens, fait longtemps...
j'ai demenage chez ma mere avec ma fille du coup travail a distance et nouvelle installation du bureau ( c'est roots mais sympa)

----------


## Endymion

Histoire de fêter mon nouveau bureau.
Pieds en acier de chez Ripaton, plateau en chêne avec petite découpe au fond fait par un menuisier, bras pour écran Ergotron.
170x80 cm

J'ai la place pour poser le pc portable pro en cas de télétravail.






J'avais zappé d'installer le bandeau hue que j'avais acheté en prévision de mon nouveau bureau.
Je suis content du résultat.
Plus qu'à installer hue sync.

----------


## Endymion

9 ans avant.



Cette putain de multiprise avec l'interrupteur orienté vers moi. J'ai souvent shooté dedans involontairement.

----------


## Rom1

Très sympa, très propre  ::):

----------


## poseidon8500

> Très sympa, trop propre


Fix'd !  :tired:  ::ninja:: 

en plus il manque le sopalin/paquet de mouchoir... ::ninja:: ²

----------


## Aza

Oui bien sympa, je déménage ce mois ci, je vais surement me faire un truc dans le style. Tu l'a eu ou ce tableau ?

----------


## mikeul

Question bureau : je cherche un vrai bureau en L, avec deux vrais plans de travail utilisables, l'un pour l'ordi, l'autre pour le reste. Chez les fabricants classiques de meuble, ce n'est pas vraiment génial (ou alors de faux L, avec juste un caisson sur le côté, pas un plan de travail).

Vous auriez quelques pistes ?

Pour illustrer, un truc qui m'irait bien est ce qu'on voit sur la photo : https://www.francebureau.com/kibo-345.html (mais a priori pas pour le particulier).

----------


## blork

Ca va être dur. Un budget? 

Après, tu peux faire comme moi, quand tu en as marre de jamais trouvé ce que tu veux, tu le fabriques.

----------


## mikeul

> Ca va être dur. Un budget? 
> 
> Après, tu peux faire comme moi, quand tu en as marre de jamais trouvé ce que tu veux, tu le fabriques.


Disons une tranche de 150-300€. Le fabriquer, pourquoi pas, mais j'ai peu confiance en mes talents de menuiser  :;):

----------


## Anonyme2452

C'est tout simple, des chevrons et 2 belles planches de 2 ou 3 cm d'épaisseur, de quoi donner un peu de couleur à tout ça, des vis et des équerres et le tour est joué. 

A l'époque où j'ai fait ça, j'avais vraiment 0 skill en menuiserie, bon j'en ai pas beaucoup plus aujourd'hui d'ailleurs...



Devant c'est des étagères à monter de chez Casto, ça coute quasi rien, par contre c'est brut, il faut les teindre/vernir/peindre/à ton gout quoi. J'ai un chevron entre les 2 planches et un autre à chaque extrémités. J'ai bien compris que tu voulais un truc en L, mais c'est pour te montrer que c'est vraiment pas compliqué de se faire un truc sur mesure.

----------


## Yankee

Bonjour les canards,

Je profite de mon nouveau PC, pour me faire un nouveau bureau, et refaire un peu l'ambiance  ::): 



Je vais encore rajouter un bandeau led à l'arrière du bureau.

++
Yankee

----------


## blork

> Bonjour les canards,
> 
> Je profite de mon nouveau PC, pour me faire un nouveau bureau, et refaire un peu l'ambiance 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/09/24/8ea...ca25052.md.jpg
> 
> Je vais encore rajouter un bandeau led à l'arrière du bureau.
> 
> ++
> Yankee


gaffes à l'orientation pour éviter de les avoirs direct dans les yeux.

----------


## Yankee

> gaffes à l'orientation pour éviter de les avoirs direct dans les yeux.


J'ai laissé 3cm entre le bureau et le mur, je la mettrai contre la tranche verticale. Merci pour le conseil.  ::):

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Question bureau : je cherche un vrai bureau en L, avec deux vrais plans de travail utilisables, l'un pour l'ordi, l'autre pour le reste. Chez les fabricants classiques de meuble, ce n'est pas vraiment génial (ou alors de faux L, avec juste un caisson sur le côté, pas un plan de travail).
> 
> Vous auriez quelques pistes ?
> 
> Pour illustrer, un truc qui m'irait bien est ce qu'on voit sur la photo : https://www.francebureau.com/kibo-345.html (mais a priori pas pour le particulier).


Deux bureaux. Disposés en L, donc  ::): 
J'ai fait ça pour ma femme avec 2 tables de cuisine achetées à pas cher. Alors oui il y a 8 pieds du coup, mais c'est pas gênant en fait. C'est bien plus spacieux et bien moins cher qu'un vrai bureau en L pas grand.

----------


## Yankee

> Deux bureaux. Disposés en L, donc 
> J'ai fait ça pour ma femme avec 2 tables de cuisine achetées à pas cher. Alors oui il y a 8 pieds du coup, mais c'est pas gênant en fait. C'est bien plus spacieux et bien moins cher qu'un vrai bureau en L pas grand.


Ou sinon deux plans de travail (actuellement 99€ pièce en acacia 250cm x 65cm x 3,6cm chez leroy merlin)


Les plans ci-dessus coupés à 45°, fixés ensemble grâce à des profils en T bien rigide (leroy merlin propose une solution de fixation très bien mais ils factures ça 95€ ...), un meuble Ikea Alex à chaque extrémité et un pied dans le coin au fond pour soutenir un minimum (idéalement tu peux même mettre des tasseaux au mur)

Ikea Alex : https://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/p/alex-ca...lanc-10192824/
Ikea pied : https://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/p/adils-pied-noir-70217973/

Profil T alu de ce genre :


(j'ai trouvé l'idée ici : https://kwaara.de/eckschreibtisch-se...-ganz-einfach/ que j'ai adapté à ma sauce)


++
Yankee

----------


## blork

un ptit coup de peinture sur le T, et doit même y avoir moyen de le recycler en porte câble ou un truc du genre.

----------


## Sariyah

Hello les Canards,

Dites je vais rentrer en plein projet de construction et une pièce de 10m² sera mon bureau, enfin ma salle de jeu.  ::P: 
Je me pose plein de questions sur l'aménagement, l'emplacement des prises, des ethernet, des lumières etc.

Je voudrais faire quelque chose de propre et je ne sais pas vers qui me tourner. Vous vous y prendriez comment ? Conseils d'un pro ?

----------


## Rom1

Me suis inspiré du travail des autres, et j'ai piqué des idées par ci par là.

Le Reddit BattleStations : https://www.reddit.com/r/battlestations/

Le topic HFR des bureaux : https://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Overcl...t_273630_1.htm

Et les chaines Youtube, en particulier celle de RandomFrankP qui fait chaque semaine une sélection de bureaux (jte mets que le dernier épisode en date)




Après bah direction magasin de bricolage pour me faire tout ça et un peu d'aide du papa et du beau frère pour poser ça proprement.

----------


## Sariyah

Merci je vais regarder tout ça. Je pense que je mettrai ici le plan pour mon idée de disposition. Vous aurez peut être de meilleures idées.  :;):

----------


## Sariyah

J'ai commencé à bien tout regarder et je demande si niveau gestion des fils c'est plus facile avec la tour sur le bureau ou au sol..

----------


## Aza

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Y'a des trucs pas mal!

----------


## cailloux

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNh4EKk2Nhk&t=353
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Y'a des trucs pas mal!


Détail : à un moment il dit qu'il faut avoir les yeux pile en face du milieu de l'écran, et je trouve ça nulle part ailleurs, ça serait plutôt les yeux en haut de l'écran.

----------


## Rom1

C'est comme RandomFrankP mais en français, y a des trucs de tarés ouais et des trucs...mon dieu Oo

----------


## cailloux

> C'est comme RandomFrankP mais en français, y a des trucs de tarés ouais et des trucs...mon dieu Oo


C'est pas mal les bras pour moniteur tiens, c'est universel ce genre de trucs ? comme j'ai 2 écrans très différent je me demande si ça passerait.

----------


## Rom1

Avec le support VESA ça doit se faire facile ouais, ça dépend de l'age de tes écrans. Ça marche bien, dans la limite du poids des écrans (forcément).

----------


## cailloux

> Avec le support VESA ça doit se faire facile ouais, ça dépend de l'age de tes écrans. Ça marche bien, dans la limite du poids des écrans (forcément).


J'en ai un vieux..., et l'autre assez vieux. 
Mais e tout façon mes câble HDmi sont presque trop court déjà, pas sûr que ça marche.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

::P:

----------


## MegABiloU

Va falloir investir dans un tapis de souris.

----------


## cailloux

> Va falloir investir dans un tapis de souris.


Et changer la tapisserie du fond, c'est has been les posters façon '' scene bucolique''

----------


## Rom1

Et puis faut me balayer ce balcon nom de nom, ça risque d'encrasser les ventilos. Super vue sinon  :;):

----------


## Epikoienkore

C'est où d'ailleurs ?

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Nouvelle-Calédonie.

Je prends les remarques et note pour un tapis de souris et un coup de balais  ::P:

----------


## ducon

Dans Ta Calédonie, donc.  :X1:

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Dans Ta Calédonie, donc.


Vallée des Côlons, précisément  ::ninja::

----------


## wardog

tiens, y'a longtemps...

voila le mien du moment avec le tele-travail...

----------


## ducon

Quatre écrans ? C’est pour jouer à Eternal Doom en même temps ?

----------


## Scampie

> tiens, y'a longtemps...
> 
> voila le mien du moment avec le tele-travail...
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/04/16/f8b...1324ab3.md.jpg


si le CSSCT voyait ça....

----------


## wardog

> Quatre écrans ? C’est pour jouer à Eternal Doom en même temps ?


pas de jeux sur mon pc... 

Et puis debian 10  :B):

----------


## ducon

Comment ça, il n’y a pas de jeu dans Debian 10 ?

----------


## Calys

Clair, je reconnais bien dunnet dans la console en bas à gauche  ::ninja::

----------


## wardog

> Comment ça, il n’y a pas de jeu dans Debian 10 ?


oui, y'en a mais je ne m'autorise pas de jeu sur pc. Desole si je n'ai pas ete clair des le depart.

----------


## Praetor

> oui, y'en a mais je ne m'autorise pas de jeu sur pc. Desole si je n'ai pas ete clair des le depart.


Un consoleux! :fear:
Choppez-le!  :Cell:

----------


## wardog

> Un consoleux! :fear:
> Choppez-le!


essaie... :tired:

----------


## Vevster

Voilà le mien, souvenir du temps où il était dans notre salon à Paris et devait donc être caché dans un meuble acceptable par SWIMBO.

Les portes en bas à gauche cachent la tour, un palonnier et un HOTAS

Il va bientôt disparaître, le PC passant dans le renfoncement à gauche de la photo derrière le rideau, aménagement prévu dans un mois

----------


## nicofirst

J'ai rangé un peu  ::lol:: 




Notez le truc en mousse pour pas se niquer les tibias  ::P:

----------


## Rom1

Et la chaise de bureau alors?

----------


## nicofirst

> Et la chaise de bureau alors?


Je suis assis dessus  :tired:  
Et non tu veux pas la voir  ::P:

----------


## Rom1

Allez montre nous cette monstruosité ^^

Et sinon, t'as mis l'écran et monté le meuble autour?  ::P:

----------


## nicofirst

> Allez montre nous cette monstruosité ^^
> 
> Et sinon, t'as mis l'écran et monté le meuble autour?


Ben c'est juste un fauteuil de bureau classique mais usé jusqu’à la moelle , avec un petit coussin pour mes fesses quand même  ::XD:: 

J'ai pris le max qui pouvait rentré dans le meuble , 27 pouces .
C'est vrai que c'est chiant ce genre de bureau a niche , j'aurait bien pris un 32 pouces  :Bave:

----------


## perverpepere

> J'ai rangé un peu 
> 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2020/06/04/3a75...9798811809.jpg
> 
> Notez le truc en mousse pour pas se niquer les tibias


T'as un soucis d'audition ?
De vu aussi je pense  ::ninja::

----------


## amiral_slip

hardbass for slav gamers

----------


## nicofirst

> T'as un soucis d'audition ?
> De vu aussi je pense


Je me fais vieux  :Fouras: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> hardbass for slav gamers
> 
> https://static.carthrottle.com/works...47be39bc9d.jpg


C'est presque ça  ::lol::

----------


## Aza

j'me suis fait une salle "gaming".



Bon, ok, c'est moche. C'est d'la recup' en fait, le canap' c'est un vieux truc que j'avais dans la chambre d'amis mais j'ai pas d'amis qui dorment à la maison, la TV c'est une vieille que mon frère se servait plus... 
C'est très fonctionnel, quand je joue à des jeux clavier/souris bah normal je reste sur mon fauteuil, mais si je veux jouer à un jeu à la manette, je switch sur la tv avec le canapé  :Cigare:  :Cigare: 

ça faisait 7 ou 8 ans que j'étais passé en full PC, je re-découvre le plaisir de jouer en mode manette / canap, c'est vraiment agréable pour certains jeux quand même !

Bon, maintenant faut que je trouve un vrai meuble pour la tv, et que j'arrange les cables.

----------


## poseidon8500

C'est trop propre !



 ::ninja::

----------


## Rom1

Oula oui faut vraiment un meuble TV, là comme ça j'aurai pas confiance ^^

----------


## Anonyme220825

C'est pas moche il manque juste un meuble TV.

J'ai toujours mon bureau d'1m50 sur 80cm, mais ce dont j'ai envie c'est ceci :

Bureau pour studio Modson Xplore



Rack 19" 7U.
Tablette à glissière pour clavier, souris ou contrôleur. 
Support pour écran derrière le rack et de 2 supports d'enceintes.

Le tout pour 990 euros, c'est chiant parfois d'être pauvre.

----------


## Aza

1k€ pour un bureau oO

Oui, j'irai voir à But pour acheter un meuble tv ! :D

----------


## wardog

> C'est pas moche il manque juste un meuble TV.
> 
> J'ai toujours mon bureau d'1m50 sur 80cm, mais ce dont j'ai envie c'est ceci :
> 
> Bureau pour studio Modson Xplore
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/yBN2J5C/Annotation-...-01-162448.jpg
> 
> Rack 19" 7U.
> ...


c'est joli... mais j'imagine le bordel si j'en achete un et que je peuple le rack avec mes switches reseau... (beurk les cables partout...)

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> c'est chiant parfois d'être pauvre.


Fait comme moi, huile de coude + leroy merlin. Le mien m'est revenu à 60€ environ. 
Par contre pour mon prochain bureau je ferais l'impasse sur la tablette coulissante pour clavier/souris, c'est pratique mais c'est pas tellement confortable d'être si loin de l'écran je trouve.

----------


## Praetor

> la tablette coulissante pour clavier/souris


Oui, c'est une fausse bonne idée. On se dit que c'est un gain de place, que ça permet de ranger le clavier et la souris pour pouvoir faire autre chose sur le bureau, mais en pratique c'est de la merde. C'était valable à l'époque des CRT où l'écran prenait toute la profondeur du bureau mais de nos jours il vaut mieux poser le clavier devant l'écran.

----------


## blork

> Oui, c'est une fausse bonne idée. On se dit que c'est un gain de place, que ça permet de ranger le clavier et la souris pour pouvoir faire autre chose sur le bureau, mais en pratique c'est de la merde. C'était valable à l'époque des CRT où l'écran prenait toute la profondeur du bureau mais de nos jours il vaut mieux poser le clavier devant l'écran.


je sais pas trop de mon coté. J'en ai mis une sur mon bureau quand je l'ai créé, et pour l'instant ça me dérange pas. Après je suis sur du 34" 21:9  avec 60cm de profondeur.  

Pour mon bureau V2 quand je me lancerai dans sa création, il faudra que j'y réfléchisse... mais tellement de paramètres à prendre en compte.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> je sais pas trop de mon coté. J'en ai mis une sur mon bureau quand je l'ai créé, et pour l'instant ça me dérange pas. Après je suis sur du 34" 21:9  avec 60cm de profondeur.  
> 
> Pour mon bureau V2 quand je me lancerai dans sa création, il faudra que j'y réfléchisse... mais tellement de paramètres à prendre en compte.


ah oui il y a ça qui joue effectivement. J'ai un 21.5" sur un bureau de 80cm de profondeur.

----------


## blork

en revanche, la tablette peut foutre le dawa coté fixation volant et hotas.

----------


## OMar92

> Fait comme moi, huile de coude + leroy merlin. Le mien m'est revenu à 60€ environ.


Le mien m'a couté... 0€
Je l'ai trouvé sur le trottoir (lors des encombrants), un peu branlant : quelques vis avaient lâché. Un coup de perceuse, 2 nouvelles vis, et le tour était joué...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui, c'est une fausse bonne idée. On se dit que c'est un gain de place, que ça permet de ranger le clavier et la souris pour pouvoir faire autre chose sur le bureau, mais en pratique c'est de la merde. C'était valable à l'époque des CRT où l'écran prenait toute la profondeur du bureau mais de nos jours il vaut mieux poser le clavier devant l'écran.


Je trouve pas. Bon, j'étais pas trop chaud au début, mais j'ai pas eu trop le choix (Cf. ci-dessus), et en fait, pour quelqu'un de bordélique comme moi  ::ninja:: , ça laisse de l'espace sur le bureau pour ranger foutre en vrac tout un tas de choses. Ca permet aussi de s'éloigne un peu de l'écran (et comme la télé est derrière l'écran, ça permet de regarder les 2 d'un seul coup d’œil...)

----------


## Tilt

> Le mien m'a couté... 0€
> Je l'ai trouvé sur le trottoir (lors des encombrants), un peu branlant : quelques vis avaient lâché. Un coup de perceuse, 2 nouvelles vis, et le tour était joué...


Humm ramasser un meuble dans la rue avec les punaises de lit...Le truc à pas faire !

----------


## SuperLowl

Un bureau ce n'est pas un matelas hein. Si tu le nettoies comme il faut, t'as quand même peu de chances de ramener des bestioles chez toi.

----------


## Anonyme220825

> c'est joli... mais j'imagine le bordel si j'en achete un et que je peuple le rack avec mes switches reseau... (beurk les cables partout...)


Le rack n'est pas conçu pour y ranger des switches ou du matériel pour réseau, c'est pour y mettre par exemple un préampli, des compresseurs à lampes, des égaliseurs numériques ou analogiques. Ce n'est pas un bureau pour faire du jeu, ou de la bureautique, mais pour faire et produire de la musique  :;): 

C'est le genre du bureau que j'installerais bien dans mon salon avec ma télévision 32 pouces comme moniteur en HDMI et mon deuxième PC.




> la tablette coulissante pour clavier/souris


La tablette coulissante on peut s'en passer, il y a de la place pour mettre le tout, clavier + souris, sur la plage du bureau. Mais personnellement ça ne me dérangerait pas plus que ça, dans la mesure ou il n'est pas très profond.

----------


## MegABiloU

Hop 
https://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/p/fredde-...noir-50219044/

tu peux glisser le clavier sous l'étage et voila.
Moi je planque les transfo de mes écrans en dessous.

Passe-cables, porte gobelet 2 support pour tour (je n'en ai monté qu'un et je n'ai pas monté les plaques métalliques gauche et droite ).
Support pour HP.

----------


## Chartreuse

Salut

J'avais posté il y a quelques années un message sur un bureau debout facile à faire en bricolant un bureau normal Ikea.
J'ai déménagé depuis, et je fais beaucoup plus de sport donc je suis plus souvent crevé, bref j'ai du abandonner le bureau debout (après être passé par un Skarsta, Ikea toujours) pour revenir poser mon cul sur une chaise! (Bon, j'avoue que j'ai un fauteuil AK Racing qui ne me motive plus trop à rester debout aussi  ::siffle::  )

Dans le nouvel appartement j'ai une contrainte: le bureau devait rentrer dans une espèce de petite alcove de 1 mètre de large.  Ce genre de niche, c'est pas mal pour ne pas avoir de bureau et de guirlandes RGB en plein milieu du salon, mais 1 mètre, ça limite énormément les modèles de bureau compatibles. Surtout pour de l'informatique. Donc je suis parti sur du custom, projet que je voulais partager ici, au cas où cela serve à quelqu'un, on ne sait jamais, car je trouve le résultat réussi et obtenu pour un budget délirant de moins de 30 euros!  ::love:: 

Avant de me lancer dans ce projet j'avais initialement fait le truc le plus simple du monde, c'est  à dire j'ai calé un plateau avec 4 pieds Ikea, et basta. Mais je me suis vite rendu compte que les pieds me bouffaient trop de ce précieux espace, notamment en empêchant l'ouverture de la porte avant du boitier PC, en genant certains câbles, etc.


J'ai donc voulu tout refaire en maximisant cet espace: Ne plus avoir de pieds de table encombrants, fixer l'écran au mur, et inclure un cable management le plus propre possible. J'ai donc opté pour un *bureau flottant*, sans pieds, genre en lévitation.


Pour bricoler ça c'est pas dur du tout: j'ai d'abord acheté un plan de travail pas cher dans un magasin de bricolage. J'ai acheté une chute à moitié prix, ça a coûté moins de 15 euros. Le type du magasin me l'a découpée à 1 mètre de large. Mon père a découpé un petit arc de cercle dans le coté du fond, pour faire passer les câbles de l'écran cachés dans une goulotte, et un cercle complet dans l'angle avec une scie-cloche, pour y mettre un passe-câble rond pour d'autres câbles (chargeur sans fil du tél, dock souris).


J'ai ensuite récupéré 3 tasseaux en bois: 1 pour chaque coté du bureau, et un plus long pour le mur du fond, que j'ai coupé en deux pour laisser passer les câbles de l'écran. Je les ai fixés avec des vis à tête hexagonale et des rondelles serrées fort avec une clé (j'ai bien sûr percé et mis des grosses chevilles auparavant).


Ensuite ne restait plus qu'à poser le plan de travail, que j'ai protégé cotés droit et gauche avec deux petites baguettes en alu (le plan de travail est en une espèce d'aggloméré dont les bords et arêtes d'abîment très vite si elles ne sont pas protégées. Ca donne aussi un peu de caractère à ce plan de travail cheap et basique). Il n'est pas fixé, juste posé. Vu qu'il est épais et lourd, il ne bouge pas d'un poil donc inutile de le visser.



J'ai fait un peu de cable management avec une petite goulotte adhésive et une gaine en néoprène. Le fil du casque audio passe par des sortes de serre-câble que j'ai collés. J'ai aussi collé un petit bout de baguette en bois avec de la colle à bois pour faire un support de casque audio.


Les cales rouges en plastique sont bien des cales. J'ai un peu foiré le niveau je crois de ce coté.  ::happy2::  Mais en fait c'est aussi pour montrer que cette construction est idiot-proof, car avec ces cales le plan de travail est parfaitement immobile, et il est parfaitement horizontal. Donc si vous êtes aussi nul que moi vous pouvez réussir  ::lol:: 

Au final je suis bien content car j'ai un bureau plus petit que le précédent avec ses 4 pieds, mais j'ai bien plus d'espace disponible donc la sensation d'upgrade est bien là. J'ai plus de place aussi pour mes jambes, pour le fauteuil et ses roues. Et l'ensemble s'intègre bien dans le salon, avec discrétion. Un bureau custom, facile, pas cher, et avec la satisfaction de l'avoir fait soi-même: si votre configuration murale le permet, je vous recommande chaudement de considérer cette option!

----------


## Rom1

Pas mal tout ça, te faut une mini tour maintenant parce qu'au final ce qui prend le plus de place maintenant c'est la tour ^^

----------


## Chartreuse

J'y ai pensé, je ne suis pas encore décidé. Le boitier fait 24 cm de large je crois, difficile de grapiller des centimètres significatifs en gardant le genre de compos que j'aime bien (air cooling notamment, ça prend de la place).
En l'état ça me va, mais je ne peux pas prendre de bitier large comme les Crystal de Corsair par exemple. Pourquoi pas sortir carrément le boitier de cette niche et le mettre sur la droite...ce serait un projet bien sympa à mener pour faire ça propre et sans câble disgracieux...

----------


## Aza

Propre ! Avec si peu de place t'a bien fait de faire ça.

----------


## glupsglups

Plop !
Je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment le bon topic, mais je n'ai rien vu de mieux approchant  ::unsure:: 

Je pensais investir dans un bureau assis-debout mais électrique.
J'ai déjà depuis quelques année une version manuel de chez ikea auquel je n'ai rien à reprocher hormis le fait qu'il soit manuel...
Pour le moment j'ai esquiver le problème en étant quasi exclusivement debout, mais le développement du télétravail + investissement dans une chaise un peu plus confortable vont me pousser à alterner les sessions assis-debout plusieurs fois dans la journée.

Vous avez des marques à recommander ?
En zieutant un peu, j'avais trouvé Flexispot comme marque, mais je ne saisis pas bien les différence entre tout les modèle alors que la variation du prix est conséquente.

----------


## Zouuu

AU boulot, la plupart ont un varidesk (modele proplus 48) qui se pose sur un bureau existant. Ca reste du manuel mais sans effort (ca prend une seconde à passer d'assis à debout). Ultra stable (donc ultra lourd), ils recommandent.

Après, c'est un billet....

EDIT : Ha et ils ont acheté aussi le tapis à 100 balles qui va avec, selon eux c'est top pour pas avoir mal aux pieds

https://www.vari.com/eu/en/accessories/standing-mats/

----------


## glupsglups

J'avais déjà vu ce genre de système mais jamais vraiment considéré comme une option viable, j'avais plus l'impression d'un gadget. Intéressant comme retour, surtout que ça m'éviterait de racheter le système de pied, et de devoir bazarder/revendre l'ancienne.
Cela dit j'ai du mal à voir l'avantage par rapport à l'ensemble de la table qui monte. 

Je me suis déjà plus ou moins résigné à mettre un billet donc le prix me choque pas plus que ça, et oui j'ai aussi de mon coté un tapis (enfin l'équivalent du modèle basique) d'une autre marque et c'est vrai que c'est indispensable, surtout chez soi sans chaussure.

----------


## Lupuss

Pour le prix du varidesk, je pense que tu peux te faire un bureau électrique chez Ikea.

----------


## DarkNihilius

Salut glupsglups,

Je viens d'écumer les sites de tests (avec beaucoup de matos US), reddit (toujours très axé US) et le topic de hardware.fr .


Très souvent le conseil donné est de prendre la structure électrique nue d'un coté et le plan de travail de l'autre : soit c'est moins cher, soit c'est plus qualitatif (bois massif vs aggloméré) au moins tu as plus de choix pour la planche.

Les modèles que j'repéré :

nom avec lien
prix (fdp-in)
range de hauteur
poids max supporté
profondeur (au sol pour les pieds)
largeur (de la structure)
Mémorisation de positions
Forme (C ou T)

jarvis
520 €
64 - 129 cm
158 kg
68.5 cm
108 - 188cm
en option (30€)
C

autonomous
509€
64-128cm
136cm
70cm
102-185cm
oui
T

ikea idasen
560€
63-127cm
*75kg*
70cm
146cm
non
T

aum world tekno
450€
62 - 127 cm
120 kg
70 cm de profondeur
108 - 180 cm
oui
 T

flexispot e8
380€
60 - 125 cm
125 kg
65 cm de profondeur
110 - 190 cm
oui
 T



Tous sont livrable en france (Aum world est le seul à ma connaissance à être basé en france). 
Y a de bons retours niveau stabilité sur le aum world et le flexispot (mais on lit un peu tout selon les tests) sur hardware.fr et de bon retour en général pour les autres.
Gros bémol du ikea : le poids max supporté. Oui 75kg c'est déjà pas mal mais avec un plateau un peu costaux (vite 15-20kg) + les écrans. Je suis méfiant perso.

----------


## glupsglups

Merci !
J'ai pas encore tout lu, mais le topic chez la concurrence(HW) est une bonne mine d'info.
En gros le choix va ce faire sur du flexispot/Aum world. Le Fully à l'air d'être apprécié mais pas forcément très stable en position haute.

La solution structure seul est celle que je vais privilégier, je vais pouvoir réutiliser dans un premier temps mon plateau 140x70, mais je pense m'orienter par la suite vers du 160x80.
Au moins j'aurais un bon visu sur le type de fixation à mettre en place.

A ce propos, la largeur des pieds est réglable selon le plateau, cependant on est forcément obliger de régler la largeurs des pieds selon la taille du plateau, ou peux faire travailler les extrémité en console ? Quid de la stabilité ?

Ce qui est "intéressant" c'est qu'on ne retrouve pas les mêmes ref chez Flexispot sur leur site et sur Amazon.

----------


## DarkNihilius

> Merci !
> A ce propos, la largeur des pieds est réglable selon le plateau, cependant on est forcément obliger de régler la largeurs des pieds selon la taille du plateau, ou peux faire travailler les extrémité en console ? Quid de la stabilité ?


C'est à dire ? Faire dépasser le plan de travail de chaque coté ? C'est possible oui, je crois qu'ils indiquent sur les notices de ne pas dépasser 25cm de surplomb de chaque côté.

Je pense que ça doit pas mal dépendre du plan de travail : 4cm de chêne massif ça ne doit pas autant travailler qu'une planche plus fine en mdf par exemple.

----------


## Say hello

> Tous sont livrable en france (Aum world est le seul à ma connaissance à être basé en france). 
> Y a de bons retours niveau stabilité sur le aum world et le flexispot (mais on lit un peu tout selon les tests) sur hardware.fr et de bon retour en général pour les autres.
> Gros bémol du ikea : le poids max supporté. Oui 75kg c'est déjà pas mal mais avec un plateau un peu costaux (vite 15-20kg) + les écrans. Je suis méfiant perso.


Et en dehors de ça, le Ikea est plus cher que les autres pour supporter presque 2 fois moins de poids et avoir une largeur max plus faible que les autres et même pas de mémoire de position  ::lol::

----------


## Yankee

Hello les canards  ::): 

Petit update écran :

https://imgur.com/a/YeqcUKJ

XIAOMI Mi Curved Gaming Monitor 34" + NZXT Hue2

----------


## L0ur5

Ha c'est joli ! Et la tapisserie/peinture colle très bien  ::):

----------


## SuperLowl

J'avoue. L'ensemble est sobre, assez lumineux tout en étant pas flashy, ça semble spacieux. Bref. Je suis jaloux.

----------


## Azerty

> Hello les canards 
> 
> Petit update écran :
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/YeqcUKJ
> 
> XIAOMI Mi Curved Gaming Monitor 34" + NZXT Hue2



Très classe  :Indeed:  .

----------


## Aza

J'ai rajouté un petit bandeau RGB de jacky ça rend bien :D

----------


## Yankee

Quel kéké  ::P:  mais ça rend bien ^^

----------


## M.Rick75

Je cherche la photo du bureau de Znokiss (quand c'était en travaux chez lui. Planche de bois posée en équilibre avec laptop par dessus, aux toilettes).

Est-ce que l'intéressé ou un canard avec une bonne mémoire saurait où il est rangé dans le fofo (j'ai pas trouvé de message de Zno dans ce topic et ma recherche google n'a rien donné) ?
Je vais probable envoyer mon bureau au Tribunal des bureaux et je pensais mettre le sien en fond sur un des écrans (en demandant l'accord de Zno, bien sur).

----------


## zifox

> Je cherche la photo du bureau de Znokiss (quand c'était en travaux chez lui. Planche de bois posée en équilibre avec laptop par dessus, aux toilettes).
> 
> Est-ce que l'intéressé ou un canard avec une bonne mémoire saurait où il est rangé dans le fofo (j'ai pas trouvé de message de Zno dans ce topic et ma recherche google n'a rien donné) ?
> Je vais probable envoyer mon bureau au Tribunal des bureaux et je pensais mettre le sien en fond sur un des écrans (en demandant l'accord de Zno, bien sur).


Y'a un troisième stream de prévu ? J'enverrai ptêt le mien si c'est le cas.

----------


## M.Rick75

Je ne sais pas pour un troisième. Je n'ai regardé que 30 minutes en direct, mardi dernier et je n'ai pas vu s'il parlait à la fin d'en faire un nouveau (ou même s'il avait réussi à juger toutes les photos de bureau qu'il avait déjà reçu).
Je me demande s'il ne croule pas déjà sous les propositions. Mais bon, je me disais, pourquoi pas.

C'est possible qu'il continue cette série vu que c''est assez marrant (mais ça risque de tourner en rond aussi au bout d'un moment) et il y avait vraiment pas mal de viewer mardi soir dernier.

----------


## Osirith

J'ai pensé également envoyer mon bureau mais je crains d'avoir une centaine (ou plus) autres bureaux déjà dans la file d'attente d'Ackboo... J'hésite.

Par contre la photo est prise je poste déjà ici :

----------


## Ventilo

C'est tellement propre  ::wub:: 

Un truc que j'ai remarqué sur le stream, c'est que finalement assez peu de canard dispose d'une doublette d'écrans identiques.

----------


## Azerty

> J'ai pensé également envoyer mon bureau mais je crains d'avoir une centaine (ou plus) autres bureaux déjà dans la file d'attente d'Ackboo... J'hésite.
> 
> Par contre la photo est prise je poste déjà ici :
> http://blackdog.fr/contents/photos/d..._Osirith_2.jpg


Très propre bravo  :Indeed:  .

----------


## Praetor

> Un truc que j'ai remarqué sur le stream, c'est que finalement assez peu de canard dispose d'une doublette d'écrans identiques.


Généralement le 2e écran est l'ancien écran principal, ainsi recyclé quand on en achète un nouveau.

----------


## Osirith

> Généralement le 2e écran est l'ancien écran principal, ainsi recyclé quand on en achète un nouveau.


En ce qui me concerne (photo postée au-dessus) j'ai remplacé un 27" (refilé à un de mes enfants) par un 34" 3440x1440 (21/9), et après quelques mois d'utilisation je me suis dit qu'il me manquait un écran pour visualiser divers trucs en plus de mon activité sur l'écran principal. Très majoritairement des fenêtres de navigation/ATC pendant que je suis sur MSFS, ou du surf Internet/Youtube pendant un jeu. Mais un deuxième 34" 21/9 ça faisait carrément trop, en terme de budget et de place.
Comment envoie-t-on son bureau à Ackboo ? Au cas où il reste une probabilité de passage. Peux pas rater une occasion de me faire juger  ::):

----------


## MegABiloU

Perso j'achète toujours mes écrans avec la même hauteur de dalle.

----------


## Azerty

> Comment envoie-t-on son bureau à Ackboo ? Au cas où il reste une probabilité de passage. Peux pas rater une occasion de me faire juger


Via le discord canardpc, en envoyant directement à ackboo en message privé.

----------


## Osirith

> Via le discord canardpc, en envoyant directement à ackboo en message privé.


Merci ! 
Done.

----------


## perverpepere

> C'est tellement propre


Que dal, les 2 tables pas à la perpendiculaire, alors que 2 petites patoche à 20cts chez leroy merlin et le soucis est reglé à vie.

----------


## Cedski

Ouais ça vaut bien un crime d'alignement.
... Et puis il y a une figurine.  ::o: 

Ca sent la mise à l'épreuve.

----------


## herve

Salut

Quelques photos de mon foutoir...



Câbles pas managé...



Tu veux du CRT:



Un coin:


Un re coin:

----------


## zifox

C'est plus un bureau, c'est un musée là ! 

L'amstrad fonctionne ?  ::wub::

----------


## JPS

L'Atari ST !  ::wub::

----------


## Osirith

> Ouais ça vaut bien un crime d'alignement.
> ... Et puis il y a une figurine. 
> 
> Ca sent la mise à l'épreuve.


Tables pas alignées : zut, ça m'a échappé avant de prendre la photo. Et non, pas de fixation, il faut que je puisse les bouger au cas où... Mais facile à aligner, j'ai juste pas fait gaffe, je risque 3 mois ferme...

Figurine : y'en a qu'une  ::P:

----------


## Rom1

Ah un autre canard qui a du CRT  ::):  Cool ! Ca aurait mérité une p'tite photo avec tout d'allumé  ::P: , si jamais t'as la motivation... :D

----------


## Cedski

*Tout* allumer ? 

Les plombs vont sauter ! (enfin fondre, si l'installation électrique est aussi récente que l'age moyen du matos  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Rom1

Les vieilles consoles et ordis ne consomment pas tant que ça. Les écrans pareils ça passe crème, j'ai déjà fait des LANS à 10-12, plus le four pour les pizzas et tout a tenu  :;):

----------


## herve

> C'est plus un bureau, c'est un musée là ! 
> 
> L'amstrad fonctionne ?


Salut

Oui tout fonctionne , l'amstrad j'ai juste changé le lecteur de disquette par un 3 pouce et demi.
En plus les vielles machines , c'est comme la mécanique faut y faire tourné au moins une fois par mois.
Je vous ferait une photo avec tout en route.

----------


## garyturner

an url


Hello les canards !

En full télétravail et avec une sciatique je le décidé enfin à prendre un bureau assis debout. 
Je vous partage ça pour la science.
Bon il est placé la et gêne la fenêtre car je compte déménager bientôt et ne voulait pas découpee l'ancien bureau partage avec Madame qui fait 250x80 sur le mur oppose
C'est un tectake donne pour 125kg avec un plateau en chene160x80 ou j'ai percé deux passe cables. Ça grimpe à 126cm et Sarrette sur la tour en bas.

Pour le moment c'est cool vu que la position assise est douloureuse. A voir sur la durée  ::):

----------


## Petit Patapon

J'ai fait un peu de rangement alors j'en profite  ::P:

----------


## ItCpc

Salut tout le monde, 

je viens de découvrir les vidéos d'ackboo, c'est excellent !!

Je suis le forum CPC depuis un moment mais je ne m'étais pas encore inscris, c'est chose faite  ::): 

Ps : Certains me connaissent peut être, je suis sur le forum HFR depuis 2006

----------


## Aza

> Salut tout le monde, 
> 
> je viens de découvrir les vidéos d'ackboo, c'est excellent !!
> 
> Je suis le forum CPC depuis un moment mais je ne m'étais pas encore inscris, c'est chose faite 
> 
> Ps : Certains me connaissent peut être, je suis sur le forum HFR depuis 2006


Bienvenu ami hfrien  :;):

----------


## ItCpc

> Bienvenu ami hfrien


Merci à toi  :^_^: 

Du coup je vous postes les photos de mes 2 bureaux :


- celui qui est dans ma pièce dédiée (j'ai la grande chance d'avoir un bureau info chez moi) :






- celui qui est dans le salon (gaming relié à la TV + serveur multimédia) :

----------


## Ventilo

Cable management! Figurines! Fauteuil caché ! Tour a côté de la tête !
Jai bon ?  ::P: 
Qu'est ce que le truc rond sous l'écran de la première photo ?

----------


## Azerty

> Merci à toi 
> 
> Du coup je vous postes les photos de mes 2 bureaux :
> 
> 
> - celui qui est dans ma pièce dédiée (j'ai la grande chance d'avoir un bureau info chez moi) :
> 
> https://media.joomeo.com/medium/5a9fc3232a319.jpg
> 
> ...



Propre  :Indeed:  .

----------


## ItCpc

@Ventilo : 

J'ai essayé de faire propre mais j'avoue j'ai encore du boulot niveau câble management, pour les figurines tu parles du X-Wing ? 

Fauteuil caché, oui c'est un IKEA premier prix j'avoue  :;):  Et les tours sur le bureau c'est parceque j'ai un persan, que j'adore, mais je ne veux pas de poils partout  ::): 

J'ai envoyé mes 2 bureaux à Ackboo, le jugement est en attente, je sais que j'ai pas mal de choses à me reprocher  ::'(: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

@Azerty

Merci beaucoup !!  ::happy2::

----------


## Azerty

Si vous manquez d'idée, Bmagic du discord a compilé sur une page tous les bureaux qui sont passés dans l'emission d'ackboo, c'est super bien foutu :

https://tribunal.bmagic.fr/

----------


## Azerty

> 


MAJ 7ans plus tard, toujours la même planche 150x80 + tréteaux  ::lol::  mais je suis enfin passé au support de moniteurs après 2ans de config triple écrans.



A gauche sur tréteau, imprimante en wifi.
Derrière l'écran de droite, boite range câbles + onduleur.
A droite sur tréteau, du bordel que j'ai eu la flemme de ranger (lave vitres ...).

C'est pas encore réglé au micro poil, mais j'en suis content.

edit : j'ai eu un tapis de souris steelseries QcK xxl (rigide) entre temps, conseillé absolument partout, qui a tenu ... 2-3mois. Ma chinoiserie g-lab actuelle (souple) n'a pas bougé en 1an, en plus d'être plus grand et 2 fois moins cher.

edit2 : reupload photo, effacée par mégarde.

----------


## Cedski

> Merci ! 
> Done.


T'es passé hier, le 02/12. :D

----------


## Gigax

C’est quoi ton support pour écran ?

----------


## blork

> Si vous manquez d'idée, Bmagic du discord a compilé sur une page tous les bureaux qui sont passés dans l'emission d'ackboo, c'est super bien foutu :
> 
> https://tribunal.bmagic.fr/
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/xF9gYmn/Sans-titre.jpg


Je me demande si le tribunal connait ce topic?

----------


## zifox

> Je me demande si le tribunal connait ce topic?


Nan, le juge considère que les forums c'est pour les vieux.  ::trollface::

----------


## amiral_slip

ca a du etre dur de plier ton ecran azerty ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

C'est quoi le genre de boitiers et de range-cables dont parle boo-boo?
Parce que chez moi j'ai deux multiprises et c'est bien le bordel.

Egalement, j'aurais bien aimé installer une rangée de leds sous le bureau, histoire de voir ce que je fais quand je cable des trucs ou ouvre le PC. Z'avez des idées les coins?  ::unsure::

----------


## Praetor

> C'est quoi le genre de boitiers et de range-cables dont parle boo-boo?


Des trucs comme ça: https://www.ikea.com/ch/fr/p/romma-b...lanc-90289836/

----------


## garyturner

> Nan, le juge considère que les forums c'est pour les vieux.


La calvitie a parlé !

----------


## vectra

Je note la page ikea avec pas mal d'idées pour ranger mes bordels.
Par contre, la boite a le tort d'être à la fois immense et trop petite. J'ai deux multiprises maousse qui, chacune, ne rentrent pas dedans...

Je vais voir si y'a pas d'autres idées ailleurs dans la même veine. Déjà, le truc à visser sous le bureau pour coller son bordel en hauteur et non pas au niveau du sol, c'est toujours ça de pris.

----------


## garyturner

De quoi ranger ce bordel ne serait pas de trop.

J'ai peur que les transfos vraiment pas la boîte.

----------


## Praetor

> De quoi ranger ce bordel ne serait pas de trop.
> 
> J'ai peur que les transfos vraiment pas la boîte.
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/92CpH2j/IMG-20211207-172933-01.jpg


Pour l’honorable juge Ackboo ça vaut la peine capitale ça !

----------


## garyturner

> Pour l’honorable juge Ackboo ça vaut la peine capitale ça !


Ça ne se voit pas sur les photos a lui donner  ::trollface:: 


Et encore la il n'y a pas le nouveau boîtier avec le logo rtx lumineux et les ventilos avec animation bfacon boîte de nuit  ::XD:: 

Enfin bon quand on ne vit pas dans un clapier parisien on peut se permettre de laisser un peu de bordel et de fermer la porte du bureau.

----------


## SuperLowl

C'est moi où ton bureau déborde sur ta fenêtre ?  :tired: 
Du coup bon... ça relativise la notion de clapier !  ::P:

----------


## garyturner

Pour la petite histoire, de l'autre côté il y a un bureau qui prend tt le mur. Vu qu'on déménage des que la maison est vendue elle la demandé de ne pas le couper pour y mettre le bureau debout. 
Du coup on se retrouve avec plus de 4m de bureau dans cette pièce.
Et je ne prendrai pas de photo du bureau de ma femme car il y a de quoi s'étrangler  ::O:

----------


## Osirith

> T'es passé hier, le 02/12. :D


Yessss (photo postée le 26/9, passage le 2/12).
Et mon bureau a déclenché le cultissime pétage de plomb du juge qui s'est absenté 5 minutes en plein jugement  ::happy2:: 
Toussa pour une pov' corbeille dans le coin du bureau  ::P:  _(et pour 1,5 litres d'eau bue avant la séance, aussi)_

Rappel :

----------


## blork

> Yessss (photo postée le 26/9, passage le 2/12).
> Et mon bureau a déclenché le cultissime pétage de plomb du juge qui s'est absenté 5 minutes en plein jugement 
> Toussa pour une pov' corbeille dans le coin du bureau 
> 
> Rappel :
> http://blackdog.fr/contents/photos/d..._Osirith_2.jpg


le track ir en bas de l'écran, ça marche bien? T'utilises un track clip classique ou un track clip pro sur casque?

----------


## Osirith

> le track ir en bas de l'écran, ça marche bien? T'utilises un track clip classique ou un track clip pro sur casque?


Oui, ça marche bien.
Le TrackIR est orienté légèrement vers le haut, et j'utilise un Clip attaché avec du velcro sur mon casque (en fait je suis passé au DelanClip Fusion - pour son absence de fil, vu que mon casque est déjà sans fil - que l'on peut voir sur le pied de ma lampe de bureau - avec de la poussière, aussi  ::ninja:: ).
Le Clip est légèrement orienté vers le bas.

----------


## Tilt

Voilà le petit setup que je me suis offert pour Noël (tour + écran neufs)
Config secondaire, avec un 5600G et sa carte graphique intégrée pour bureautique + petits jeux



Et tour rouge aux couleurs d'AMD évidement !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est marrant de remonter le début du topic et de voir tous ces pseudos bannis

----------


## Autiste Redding

Hey ! Je suis tombé plus ou moins par hasard sur une vidéo du tribunal des bureaux via Youtube.
Mon bureau a, je crois, de quoi donner des boutons à Ackboo...  ::trollface:: 

Je mets une balise spoiler pour ne pas choquer certains d'entre vous  ::rolleyes:: 
En vrai y'a probablement pire, j'ai pas encore eu le temps de rattraper mon retard sur ce topic.



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Bernard Renard

> C'est quoi le genre de boitiers et de range-cables dont parle boo-boo?
> Parce que chez moi j'ai deux multiprises et c'est bien le bordel.
> 
> Egalement, j'aurais bien aimé installer une rangée de leds sous le bureau, histoire de voir ce que je fais quand je cable des trucs ou ouvre le PC. Z'avez des idées les coins?


Perso, j'utilise ça, accroché sous le bureau : https://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/p/signum-...gent-30200253/
je trouve ça mieux que la boite posé par terre.

----------


## blork

Je montre pas mon bureau, y a  des éléments du futur setup qui cohabite avec l'ancien. C'est un bordel sans nom. 6 enceintes dont 4 sur le plateau, la tour sur le plateau et un 34" + 1 17" portrait... sur 1m50 de large, ç'est n'importe quoi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui, ça marche bien.
> Le TrackIR est orienté légèrement vers le haut, et j'utilise un Clip attaché avec du velcro sur mon casque (en fait je suis passé au DelanClip Fusion - pour son absence de fil, vu que mon casque est déjà sans fil - que l'on peut voir sur le pied de ma lampe de bureau - avec de la poussière, aussi ).
> Le Clip est légèrement orienté vers le bas.


ok, c'est en clip vertical sur le coté.

Ca marchera pas avec le clip simple sur casquette du coup. 

52 livres leur track clip pro... je veux bien qu'il soit sans fil mais c'est pas donné. On sent qu'ils sont seuls sur le marché.

Edit : ah non... et c'est pire..
https://head-track.com/product/wireless-trackclip-pro/

----------


## Marmottas

Auguste>Pourquoi flouter Périer ?  ::P:

----------


## Robix66

Faut citer monsieur.  :tired: 

Edit : ah, Autiste pas Auguste.

----------


## Autiste Redding

Je lui ai répondu en MP  ::):

----------


## Marmottas

Merci Auguste (Autiste certes mais comme je venais de lire la vie d'Auguste-Charles Périer  ::P: )

----------


## Marmottas

Je deviens accro à la chaîne d'Ackboo (et elle m'inspire, je fais faire un avant/après même si mon bureau est en verre et mon PC dessus  ::P: ) et sur les 2 premiers numéros (c'est que c'est long comme émission), je remarque que certains ont recyclé leur smartphone (ackboo y compris, je crois) en télécommande ou afficheur annexe... (le smartphone est entre le clavier et l'écran, posé sur un " chevalet " en général)
C'est quoi en fait ? Et c'est quelle appli sous Androïd, je suppose ?

Merci

----------


## Azerty

Tu parlerais pas du stream deck par hasard ? C'est pour balancer des macros, raccourcis clavier/sons/images, changement de scènes dans leur logiciel de stream [...]

----------


## Marmottas

Oui, je sais qu'il dispose de ce " truc " (cher) mais c'est vraiment un smartphone recyclé pour moi (dans le N°1, il félicite même un canard d'avoir recyclé son téléphone ainsi)

En revoyant, sur le bureau d'ackboo, ça ressemble à un stream deck mais avec beaucoup plus de boutons certes...

Après ce sont p-e mes (vieux) yeux

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Sous Android, la marque ElGato, le fabricant du StreamDeck, permet d'utiliser son téléphone comme StramDeck. Moyennant un abonnement il me semble.

C'est par ici.

----------


## Marmottas

C'est sur le bureau de Youtani à 2 h 40 : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msjthe2mWO4#t=2h41m48s
(Je pourrais le MP si jamais)

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Alors je ne reconnais pas le skin donc il est peut être custom, mais on dirait l'application AIDA64 qui renvoie les données du PC en temps réèl via le programme du même nom installé sur Windows.

Logitech le fait aussi, c'est très propre mais assez peu configurable.

EDIT : Attention ma première phrase est à prendre avec précaution, j'ai l'impression qu'AIDA64 ne propose plus la passerelle Windows / Android, donc je dois me tromper de logiciel. Fichue mémoire.

----------


## purEcontact

Ca fait quelques semaines que je tente de "step up" un peu mon bureau.
Initialement, j'étais sur une plateau de 2m.

Plus récemment, j'ai pris le "Fredde" de chez Ikea (attention wub wub) :


Je continue doucement à améliorer : 
ajout d'un tapis (le carrelage c'est pas fou),changement du tapis de souris pour quelque chose qui couvre plus (c'est du 1200mm),installation de la planche pour surélevé l'écran et gagner un peu de place (les pieds du C49 prennent beaucoup d'espace),décalage de la tablette de droite à gauche pour y poser le PC portable (PC du boulot, je dois régulière le débrancher / rebrancher),déplacement du micro pour faciliter le câble management,collage du KVM sous le bureau (qu'on voyait à gauche),changement de poubelle (parce que j'aimais pas la couleur)

Aujourd'hui, ça donne ça (toujours en wubwub) :


Quand je désactive le wubwub :


Quand j'ai mon fessier sur la chaise (_évidemment, je suis pas si loin du bureau_):


Je vais surement me prendre un casque sans fil pour me débarrasser du dernier câble disgracieux.

----------


## mikeul

Joli "cable managnement", très propre, tu devrais tenter le coup au tribunal des bureaux  :;):

----------


## Yankee

Hello à tous,

Un matin, ma fille m'a dit
" Papa ! Je veux un bureau de gamer comme toi !"

Ok petit tour chez Ik*a pour le bureau et quelques petits accessoires, petit bandeau led yeel*ght, ordinateur portable et écran que j'avais en spare et hop voilà une fille heureuse  ::): 

https://ibb.co/CWcYFBw
(La chaise a changée entre temps pour une plus confortable)

Vos enfants sont des geeks aussi ? xD

++
Yankee

----------


## Azerty

> Ca fait quelques semaines que je tente de "step up" un peu mon bureau.
> Initialement, j'étais sur une plateau de 2m.
> 
> Plus récemment, j'ai pris le "Fredde" de chez Ikea (attention wub wub) :
> https://i.ibb.co/PZV6cLz/IMG-20211105-204257-1.jpg
> 
> Je continue doucement à améliorer : 
> ajout d'un tapis (le carrelage c'est pas fou),changement du tapis de souris pour quelque chose qui couvre plus (c'est du 1200mm),installation de la planche pour surélevé l'écran et gagner un peu de place (les pieds du C49 prennent beaucoup d'espace),décalage de la tablette de droite à gauche pour y poser le PC portable (PC du boulot, je dois régulière le débrancher / rebrancher),déplacement du micro pour faciliter le câble management,collage du KVM sous le bureau (qu'on voyait à gauche),changement de poubelle (parce que j'aimais pas la couleur)
> 
> ...


Pas mal  :Indeed:  .

Nan très propre bravo.

----------


## purEcontact

> Ok petit tour chez Ik*a pour le bureau et quelques petits accessoires, petit bandeau led yeel*ght, ordinateur portable et écran que j'avais en spare et hop voilà une fille heureuse 
> 
> Vos enfants sont des geeks aussi ? xD


Sympa le bureau, c'est quel ref avec le passe cable? (ça ressemble à celui-là)

Et pour la partie enfant geek, la seule qui est encore une enfant dans mon entourage n'a pas joué à la PS5 que je lui ai offerte cette été donc non, pas vraiment...

----------


## perverpepere

2 solutions, soit c'est parceque tu as scouatter la manette en abusant de ton autorité parental et c'est acceptable, soit tu as raté son éducation au point d'en faire un non gamer et là tu mérite la prison.

----------


## Yankee

@purEcontact : oui c'est bien ce modele, et il est vraiment pas mal, 80cm de profondeur avec le treilli à l'arrière, règlable en hauteur, passe cable en dessous également, propre > je conseille

On lui a pris ce siège également chez Ik*a : https://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/p/skruvst...gris-30280004/

++
Yankee

----------


## purEcontact

> Joli "cable managnement", très propre, tu devrais tenter le coup au tribunal des bureaux


Ackboo n'est pas dupe, y'a du bordel caché :


Accessoirement, il aime pas le noir ET il va dire que ça manque de couleur, qu'il faudrait une petite plante, que ça raconte pas d'histoires... enfin bref, il trouvera toujours des trucs à redire  ::P:  




> 2 solutions, soit c'est parceque tu as scouatter la manette en abusant de ton autorité parental et c'est acceptable, soit tu as raté son éducation au point d'en faire un non gamer et là tu mérite la prison.


3eme option, c'est pas ma fille et j'étais pas assez présent pour lui procurer une éducation vidéoludique.

----------


## mikeul

> Ackboo n'est pas dupe, y'a du bordel caché :
> https://i.ibb.co/2Yv1GYC/IMG-20220127-162910.jpg
> 
> Accessoirement, il aime pas le noir ET il va dire que ça manque de couleur, qu'il faudrait une petite plante, que ça raconte pas d'histoires... enfin bref, il trouvera toujours des trucs à redire


En même temps, il n'aime quasiment que son bureau  ::P: 
Un télétravailleur qui dont jongler entre deux écrans, deux ordis, etc.  ::):  Dès que tu mets un KVM, il y a nécessairement des soupes de fils !
S'il voyait mon bureau, je suis passible de la peine de mort direct...

----------


## blork

Bureau   v1.5

Ca fera une bonne base de travail pour le bureau v2.0



Compatible G29, hotas et palonnier (mais la boite à chaussure pour bloquer le pédalier est à revoir).

Les enceintes restent importantes, mais plus petit, je perds un peu trop en qualité à mon goût.

A la base j'avais ça :

 


Puis l'écran a grandi, ainsi que l'enceinte surround du home cinéma :






... puis la tour a grandi et là c'est devenu compliqué. Elle s'est retrouvé en haut à gauche car ça rentrait pas à la place de l'ancienne.


Sur le v1.5, l'ampli géant a été remplacé par un ptit truc tout mimi, les 2 grosses enceintes + 2 satellites sous l'écran sont partis pour les 2 colonnes noires et un caisson de basse. La tour est enfin descendu (après une découpe à ma scie sauteuse à l'envers avec un tas de câble qui passait à coté).

A terme, la vitre va virer pour un plateau en bois lamélé collé je pense. 

Pleins de choses à prévoir dans le v2 :
- des supports d'écrans
- peut être un système assis / debout pour choisir la hauteur du bureau selon ce que j'ai envie.
- Des caissons d'habillage des pieds je pense pour faire propre et avoir un peu de rangement.
- du câble management et le tirage d'une arrivée d'électricité pour avoir plus de prises murales .

Faut que je réfléchisse à tout ça, il est pas pour tout de suite le V2.

----------


## losclille

> Bureau   v1.5
> 
> Ca fera une bonne base de travail pour le bureau v2.0


Woow c'est trop beau et la système audio regarde très bien.
Et ce clavier sans fil il est bien pour des jeux? Car je suis essayé qq modèles et ils toujours retardent les touches dans les jeux.

----------


## blork

> Woow c'est trop beau et la système audio regarde très bien.
> Et ce clavier sans fil il est bien pour des jeux? Car je suis essayé qq modèles et ils toujours retardent les touches dans les jeux.


le clavier sans fil ne m'a jamais posé de problème mais je suis pas un pro gameur. En revanche, pour jouer, j'ai testé un clavier mécanique et c'est vraiment plus agréable que les claviers à membrane. Le clavier sans fil est donc relégué au PC de télétravail.


Sinon patchage du bureau qui passe en v1.6 avec ajout d'une plaque de fixation à la bonne hauteur pour des périphériques de simulation.

L'utilisation de tout ça va me permettre de travailler le nouveau bureau pour prendre tout en compte. C'est donc les dernières photos de ce bureau, les prochaines seront sur un tout nouveau modèle et je sais pas quand.


De base :




Mode GA :




Mode avion de guerre / simu spatiale :
(y a encore la boite de vis au sol  ::rolleyes:: )





mode vroum vroum :
(le carton reste pas, il stocke le volant)




Enfin, la cale Palonnier / pédalier en boite à chaussure a été remplacé par un système de cale en bois pratique et rapide à mettre en place (15 sec.)

----------


## Groumfy

Bonjour à tous

Voici mon bureau actuel, avec une tour et un PC portable de travail sur le même kit clavier/souris, plus un PC portable à disposition. 



La base est un plateau Ikéa avec pieds réglables en hauteur. (Commandé en période de confinement)
J'avais trouvé le colis plutôt léger à la réception, et pour cause : En perçant le plateau, j'ai découvert que la structure interne est en carton. 
Avec le bras pour écrans, ça ploie. J'ai envie de changer...


Accessoires :
- support écran réf du guide CPC. Ca fait le travail de base. Il faut jouer avec les outils pour les réglages.
- 2 paniers pour câbles Vu la quantité de câbles...
- support détourné pour mettre deux portables
- support de tour à roulettes réglable. Déçu de la qualité de fabrication.
- passe-câbles 60mm Quand on a plein de câbles, je trouve l'ouverture du clapet trop petite.
- velcro + switch : le switch clavier/souris fixé au velcro, sous le plateau. Merci le guide pour l'astuce du velcro.
- adaptateur USB-C HDMI  : pratique pour le double écran (  et aussi ce modèle )


Evolutions :
- Gaine en tissu pour les câbles
- Micro casque sans fil pour le boulot : c'est fou qu'un seul câble en surface mette autant de bazar.
- Un bureau réglable en hauteur, mais je suis tâtillon sur la hauteur minimale. Actuellement, je suis à 68cm. Je cherche, mais si vous avez des références...
- Un nouveau fauteuil
- combo hub+passe câbles (Il faut un trou de 80mm)

----------


## blork

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Voici mon bureau actuel, avec une tour et un PC portable de travail sur le même kit clavier/souris, plus un PC portable à disposition. 
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/ctB23VKQ/20220725-bureau.jpg
> 
> La base est un plateau Ikéa avec pieds réglables en hauteur. (Commandé en période de confinement)
> J'avais trouvé le colis plutôt léger à la réception, et pour cause : En perçant le plateau, j'ai découvert que la structure interne est en carton. 
> Avec le bras pour écrans, ça ploie. J'ai envie de changer...
> ...


Pour le bureau réglable en hauteur, il faut peut être regarder du coté des pieds en 3 parties. J'ai vu des Flexispot qui descende à 62 cm par exple.

----------


## DarkNihilius

@Groumfy j'avais compilé quelques infos sur quelques modèles ici : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...=#post13154797

Perso j'ai un aum world advance, il descend à 63cm du sol au minimum (mesuré au niveau du haut du pied, il faut rajouter l'épaisseur de la planche.

----------


## Groumfy

@blork @DarkNihilius

Merci pour vos réponses, ça me donne des pistes.

----------


## Xan

> Accessoires :
> - support écran réf du guide CPC. Ca fait le travail de base. Il faut jouer avec les outils pour les réglages.


Ola,

Je vais déménager très prochainement avec pas mal de télétravail aussi je commence à réfléchir à l'orga de mon bureau.
Tu mentionnes ici un guide CPC que je n'arrive pas à trouver, aurais-tu un lien ? 

Une fois lu et mes plans en tête je repasserai sans doute par ici, soit pour des conseils, soit pour partager l'installation finale  :;):

----------


## snurrff

Ca a été fait sur le discord. Voici le lien : https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...4Nj9MpY_E/edit

----------


## Xan

Ah cool, je pouvais toujours chercher. Un grand merci !

Je voudrais que mon bureau puisse me permettre de switcher facilement de ma tour perso à mon laptop pro (avec les même périphériques, surtout pour l'écran). Est-ce que vous avez une reco? J'imagine un dock classique mais peut-ête y'a-t'il plus fonctionnel

----------


## Azerty

> Ca a été fait sur le discord. Voici le lien : https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...4Nj9MpY_E/edit


Merci pour le partage  :;): . Très sympa l'idée de Kolik. Cà fait quelques mois que je pense à une unité centrale (edit : 2 en fait, çà serai pour une double intégration pc desktop+nas maison)  genre cube spaceo/mixxit de chez leroy/castoche ou lackrack à base de table basse ikea.
Je vais me repencher sur le projet  :X1:  .

----------


## Groumfy

> Ah cool, je pouvais toujours chercher. Un grand merci !
> 
> Je voudrais que mon bureau puisse me permettre de switcher facilement de ma tour perso à mon laptop pro (avec les même périphériques, surtout pour l'écran). Est-ce que vous avez une reco? J'imagine un dock classique mais peut-ête y'a-t'il plus fonctionnel


Quand j'ai cherché un KVM, j'ai fini par prendre un switch usb:
- usb uniquement : facile à trouver, pas cher (cf la ref de mon post)
- usb c : cher
- KVM avec support d'un (seul) écran : cher

J'ai mis les écrans en auto:
- tour : 2 x display port 
- portable : 2 x hdmi

J'ai vu des docks de marque (Dell, HP) avec plusieurs connecteurs écrans. Pas testé.

----------


## Souly

> Quand j'ai cherché un KVM:
> - usb uniquement : facile à trouver, pas cher (cf la ref de mon post)
> - usb c : cher
> - *KVM avec support d'un (seul) écran : cher*
> 
> J'ai mis les écrans en auto:
> - tour : 2 x display port 
> - portable : 2 x hdmi
> 
> J'ai vu des docks de marque (Dell, HP) avec plusieurs connecteurs écrans. Pas testé.


Un K(eyboard)*V(ideo)*M(ouse) sans support d'écran, c'est pas banal  :^_^: 
Tu confondrais pas avec switch USB ?

----------


## Groumfy

@Souly 
Erratum : j'ai précisé mon message. Pour ma défense, les commerçants vendent des switchs avec le mot clé KVM, dont j'avais oublié la définition exacte.

----------


## Xan

Cool! Et j'imagine que ça fonctionne bien ?
J'avais il y a quelques années un switch hdmi qui basculait le rétro sur une source steamlink/PS4 ou autre, mais c'était une chinoiserie à 10balles qui déconnait pas mal

----------


## Awake

> Ca a été fait sur le discord. Voici le lien : https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...4Nj9MpY_E/edit


Merci pour le lien !

----------


## Groumfy

> Cool! Et j'imagine que ça fonctionne bien ?
> J'avais il y a quelques années un switch hdmi qui basculait le rétro sur une source steamlink/PS4 ou autre, mais c'était une chinoiserie à 10balles qui déconnait pas mal


Ca fonctionne bien, mais je suppose que le pays de fabrication reste le même ...

----------


## vectra

Hello les gens,


Je viens de m'acheter un bureau réglable en hauteur pour soigner des problèmes de tendinite.
Du coup, comme c'est du beau grand bureau, j'en profite pour faire les choses en bien et l'aménager bien mieux que mon ancien bordel.

Un truc qui aiderait, ce serait un petit meuble de rangement blanc à poser dans un coin du bureau. Idéalement, un meuble blanc dans les 60 * 20/30 * hauteur pas trop haute. 
J'ai pensé à ça:

https://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/p/pahl-et...lanc-10519501/

, mais ce serait mieux avec des portes coulissantes ou n'importe quoi qui protège de la poussière, voire des regards. Mais pas de portes battantes, car ça va battre direct sur le moniteur.

Ca serait cool que je puisse y faire tenir des documents 21x29.7, mais si déjà ça pouvait me servir à ranger ou cacher toute la petite cablerie et accessoires info (manettes, clés, adaptateurs, cables usuels, chargeurs), ce serait déjà très, très bien.
Mais en gros faut que ça puisse fermer ou au moins contenir des tiroirs.


Y'a bien la gamme BESTA, mais je capte pas comment ça marche:
https://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/p/besta-c...anc-s99429677/
Dans la gamme de mon bureau, il y a bien cette vitrine qui ferme, mais c'est cher et c'était pas le but d'exposer le bordel. Mais au moins c'est raccord avec le bureau: 
https://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/p/uppspel...once-90507636/

Si vous avez des idées de références, peu importe qui le fait ou le vend. Tant que ce n'est pas fait en poudre de bois dégueulasse qui pue le phénol, ça passera (j'ai acheté une tête de lit comme ça, pire horreur jamais).

----------


## Lupuss

Alors attention à ce que tu as linké je pense que c'est une porte avec charnière, pas du tout une coulissante, donc ça va buter contre le reste.

----------


## vectra

Je comptais pas spécialement dessus, mais merci  :;): 
De toute façons, je risque de repasser en magasin IKEA histoire de voir ce qu'il y a.

----------


## purEcontact

La vitrine n'est pas coulissante : regarde la documentation de montage, il faut mettre / enlever la vitre à chaque fois que tu veux récupérer quelque chose donc c'est plutôt pour de l'exposition (tu mets et t'y touches plus).
Si c'est pour éviter la poussière et cacher la misère : tringle & rideaux, ça fait l'affaire et c'est surement le moins couteux.

Je sais pas la largeur de ton bureau, mais si il fait 100cm de largeur : tu peux détourner ce meuble à chaussures (en ne mettant pas les pieds).
Sachant que c'est un détournement, il n'y aura pas de passe-câbles (contrairement à un meuble tv/hifi/bureautique).
Comme d'hab chez Ikea, c'est modulable donc tu peux enlever les pieds, adapter les compartiments, etc...
Pour info, c'est 100cm de large, 35 de profondeur et 40cm de haut (51cm avec les pieds).

Sinon, si tu veux te faire suer (chacun son kiff), tu peux tenter de chercher "Ikea hacks sliding door" et voir si il y a pas un tuto pour détourner créer une porte coulissante au meuble que t'as link.  :;):

----------


## vectra

Aie, j'ai juste du 80 en largeur...  ::unsure:: 

Bon, je vais travailler le truc.
Là j'en suis surtout à customiser le dessous: paniers cachés, tiroir, goulottes, boite à prise et manchons à cables...
J'ai encore le temps de trouver la bonne idée déco / fonction.

----------


## purEcontact

Celui-ci en 80x35x90 (sans pieds) : https://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/p/mackapa...lanc-50334751/

----------


## vectra

Je vais aller voir ça en magasin, merci  :;):

----------


## Clad

Je suis super fier de ma nouvelle config (offerte par FMP ! Merci encore !)

Voici mon nouveau bureau spécial fin de l'abondance. Je rationne les Mhz mais pas le plaisir. Et puis je ne me refuse rien: je suis en dual screen.



Bon le forum est trop lourd et fait planter le navigateur faute de mémoire, on peut pas tout avoir. Par contre je me connecte très bien à mon NAS en NFS !

----------


## Marmottas

Quel bel ordinateur !
(Un 1200, je suppose avec ses 3 LEDs)

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Tu peux faire du dual screen sur le 1200 ? Je l'ignorais !
C'est un second lecteur de disquette sur le moniteur ?

Amuse-toi bien en tous les cas  :;):

----------


## Clad

On peut même faire du triple écran avec le RTG, et même du quaduple si on est assez vicieux pour utiliser la sortie RF !

Oui c'est un second lecteur, dont la tête de lecture est legerement desalignée: comme j'ai écrit plein de disquettes avec, il n'y a que lui qui peut les lire, le lecteur de ton 1200 est trop bien calibré.

----------


## Marmottas

Je suis curieux et intrigué (écrire des disquettes en 2022 ?) : tu en fais quoi de ton Amiga ? (Je ne rebranche le mien qu'une fois par mois pour lancer une démo ou un jeu et encore... Pas la place d'avoir 3 ordis - oui, j'ai un CPC aussi - sur un même bureau)

----------


## Clad

Sur ce 1200 ça reste à définir (je ne l'ai que depuis quelques jours) mais sur le 2000 je fais ma compta prévisionnelle (pas la vrai compta, ya rien de compatible avec ce qu'utilise mon comptable), mes factures (même si depuis 2018 j'ai officiellement plus le droit, on est obligé d'utiliser des logiciels certifiés par le gouvernement, tous sous windows et presque tous propriétaire, payant, et dans le cloud... Le jour où je me prendrais un warning officiel je le ferais plus mais je compte bien utiliser l'Amiga le plus longtemps possible), un peu de code (euh, bon, le dernier accès en écriture remonte à 2019...), mon agenda, de l'écriture, lire et classer/effacer mes mails, etc.

On se concentre bien mieux sur un Amiga, pc éteint. Il n'y a pas YouTube/CPC/etc à portée de alt tab, il faut changer de chaise, allumer un truc, attendre que ça boot, ça fait une barrière psychologique suffisamment forte pour moins procrastiner.

Et puis le simple plaisir de manipuler une disquette, d'utiliser un CRT, d'avoir un OS simplissime dont je comprend et maîtrise les rouages et les bugs/limitations, même l'odeur ! Hier ma femme me dit qu'elle sait que j'étais sur l'Amiga depuis le matin: ça sentait l'Amiga dans tout l'étage, jusqu'à la chambre.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Oui mais toi tu as un super odorat. Ca sentait quoi d'ailleurs, le poivron, l'humus ?  ::):

----------


## Clad

Un bouquet rugueux, rustique, une entame de plastique chaud qui se prolonge vers un confit de poussière en sur-maturité.

----------


## blork

Bon, je finis les upgrades et je vous poste mes bureaux.
on a un v1.5 pour mon taff en cours de finition (un peu de câble management à finir) et un V2 en cours de réalisation à la maison (il me reste du câble management à prévoir, un support d'écran, des ptits trucs à régler).

----------


## blork

Hop, mise à jour du bureau du taff.

----------


## Lupuss

Excellent!

----------


## mam721

Bonjour à tous, 

J'aimerais avoir un peu de retour sur un bureau que je souhaiterais me faire.
Je coince un peu sur la partie cache électrique tout en gardant un poste ergonomique et un bureau qui peut se démonter car déménagement.

Présentation sous sketchup.

Voici un premier sketch du bureau en bois. 

vue de face

Vue latérale droite

Vue arriere iso 



La partie supérieur et latérale gauche serait en bois sombre noyer peut être.
J'ai pris comme épaisseur 3cm pour la planche pour être suffisamment robuste et donner une impression de solidité.
Dans la continuité, la partie gauche serait de la même couleur et épaisseur pour donner un aspect en L commun.

Avec à droite un caisson avec tiroir pour ranger du matériel, l'imprimante et autre, et puis quelques livres ou babioles dans le caisson 20x30


Ce caisson serait légèrement avancé, pour lui donner un peu de volume : exemple vue du dessus :


petit détail je souhaite avoir un espace entre le caisson et la planche du bureau pour justement passer un mug  ::): 


J’aimerais donner un effet de flottement du caisson en le faisant surélever par rapport au sol (4cm du sol) :


J'ai quelques questions :

Première question, 
c'est la planche de support entre la planche du bureau et le caisson pour apporter de la rigidité et supporter le poids de la planche.
comment rendre ça "invisible" dans le sens pour donner un effet flottant.
est ce que je garde cette structure longue ou courte ? 
Version longue :

Version courte :

La planche de support est placé a 20cm du bord pour déjà ne pas me gêner lorsque je suis assis au bureau, cacher les cables, passe-cables
est elle bien placé ? devrait je faire différemment ? 

Deuxième question,
Ou placer les trous pour passer les câbles pour l'écran et les enceintes ? 
Je pense placer 1 seul trou, derrière l'écran un trou rond de 5cm de diamètre, je pense que c'est suffisant.
et j'aimerais rajouter une multiprise pop-up (pour le téléphone et autres) à droite de l'enceinte droite. Mais comment cacher cette partie sous la planche ? ou devrais le cacher dans le tiroir bordel vu que je n'utiliserai pas les 90cm de profondeur. ? 


Troisième question, 
Ou placer la tour sachant que la tour fait : 22x45x45 ? encore un peu à droite par rapport à la multiprise pop-up ? ou bien directement sur le caisson ? J'hésite un peu. 
et indirectement comment passer les câbles ? 

Quatrièmement, 
Qu'est ce que vous pensez de la structure du bureau ? stabilité, rigidité ? des points à améliorer ? 



Caisson  : les emplacements de droite du caisson sont soit de face ou sur le coté je sais pas trop encore ce que je vais faire
Emplacement de la tour : soit sur le caisson sur la droite ou a gauche du caisson comme sur le V3.
Trou passe cable : ou devrais-je percer pour passer les cables.  
* 1seul ou plusieurs ? dans la partie grise sous l'écran
* sur le coté gauche du caisson pour alimenter l'imprimante

Voici la version V3 du bureau : 
https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/mod...Desk-V3-Design

Voici la version V4 du bureau : 
https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/mod...Desk-V4-Design


Merci pour vos retours.

----------


## blork

je regarde les plans 3Ds, mais pour moi, y a un défaut de structure et de rigidité de l'ensemble.

Edit :

Sur le V4, je vois donc l'apparition de retour dans l'axe de profondeur pour soutenir la planche du bureau. Bien, elle n'apparaissent pas sur les screens de ton post. C'est déjà mieux.

En revanche, je ferais reposer les plans horizontaux sur les verticaux plutôt que de les accrocher par le coté. Ca répartira tout l'effort sur la planche entière au lieu de tout concentrer sur les vis
Pour le câblage, tu peux tricher en faisant 2 parois sur l'arrière si besoin.
Pour la paroi verticale gauche qui est du coup sur un plan horizontal dans le vide, à voir si c'est assez rigide. Ce décroché est obligatoire, il n'est pas possible de tracer droit?
Le biseau avec l'arrondi dans le sens du bas, je sais pas si c'est bien, ça veut dire une arête vive au niveau des bras selon leur placement.

La partie droite du meuble, c'est plutôt ok.

Gaffe à la poussière qui va se déposer dans des zones peut être difficilement accessible.
quelle profondeur la prise encastrable ?

Le bureau va aller où? contre un mur?  

Pour le câblage, plusieurs solutions, un seul trou au niveau de l'écran (voir du support d'écran si il y en a un) ou bien un trou au niveau de l'écran et 2 minis encoche au niveau des enceintes pour passer leur câblage.

----------


## mam721

Bonjour Blork, 

*En revanche, je ferais reposer les plans horizontaux sur les verticaux plutôt que de les accrocher par le coté. Ca répartira tout l'effort sur la planche entière au lieu de tout concentrer sur les vis*

ah pas bête, je vais retravailler ce point.

*Pour le câblage, tu peux tricher en faisant 2 parois sur l'arrière si besoin.*

Tu parles de l'espace ici ? 

Cet espace à l'arrière est effectivement pour mettre les câbles et autres.
Je pense faire un trou oblong pour faire passer les câbles


* Pour la paroi verticale gauche qui est du coup sur un plan horizontal dans le vide, à voir si c'est assez rigide. Ce décroché est obligatoire, il n'est pas possible de tracer droit?*

Tu parles de ce décroché ? 

ca serait pour poser des affaires (figurines ou manettes, ...)
Ca permets aussi de casser le style "gros bloc", je veux donner un aspect aéré, un peu flottant au plateau principal.

*Le biseau avec l'arrondi dans le sens du bas, je sais pas si c'est bien, ça veut dire une arête vive au niveau des bras selon leur placement.*

J'ai pas réussi a faire un chanfrein comme je le voudrais. je souhaiterais donner un aspect visuel d'un chanfrein en K avec un bord rond pour pas faire d’arête vive  mais dont le bas va plus loin pour donner une impression de finesse lorsque l'on le regarde de face.


*Gaffe à la poussière qui va se déposer dans des zones peut être difficilement accessible.*

Tu penses à quel(s) endroit(s) ?  


*quelle profondeur la prise encastrable ?*

Je ne suis pas sur de comprendre ta question. 

*Le bureau va aller où? contre un mur?* 

j'ai fait ce modèle de bureau pour qu'il soit polyvalent en terme de placement. C'est a dire  :
* S'il est contre un mur dans le sens de la longeur, il est collé contre le mur, la prise principale passera sous la grande planche  le cable management sera caché dans le pourtour du bureau.
* S'il est contre un mur dans le sens largeur
* S'il trône au milieu de la pièce, mes jambes sont cachées ( je pourrais rester en slip et personne ne voit  ::rolleyes::  )

reste a voir si je fais un trou oblong ici pour laisser passer les sables : 

passage de la prise principale 


et la grosse question, ou mettre l'unité centrale?  a gauche ?  a droite ? 




PS/ pour ceux qui n'ont pas de compte :

----------


## cailloux

Mise à jour de mon espace.
j'ai juste changé la tour, qui, plus étroite peut rentrer dans l'étagère du fond au lieu de rester par terre.
J'ai aussi rajouter une boite à chaussure pour gérer les câbles.
AVANT

APRES


PS : je suis content quelqu'un vient récupérer mon vieux boitier demain en plus.

----------


## Awake

T'as bien fait de ranger l'éclairage vélo en forme de couilles qui trainait sur le repose pied, ça faisait désordre.

----------


## cailloux

Ma femme refuse  de le voir sur mon vélo. Du coup il traîne sur le bureau plus ou moins caché en fonction des visiteurs.

----------


## Awake

Aller, mon bureau de dev remote.

----------

